# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Yuboto telephony

## SV1BKN

εχει  δοκιμασει κανεις  αυτo το voip ???  αξιζει ??


http://yuboto-telephony.gr/

----------


## dimangelid

> εχει  δοκιμασει κανεις  αυτo το voip ???  αξιζει ??
> 
> 
> http://yuboto-telephony.gr/


Την έχω και εγώ υπ' όψιν μου αλλά δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει.

----------


## thourios

Μετά τις αυξήσεις 300% στις υπηρεσίες Voip της Viva, εμφανίζεται νέα εταιρεία Voip στην χώρα μας ή τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν την ήξερα. Με κάθε επιφύλαξη παραθέτω το link
http://yuboto-telephony.gr/

Αν έχει κάποιος πληροφορίες ας ενημερώσει. Θα ζητήσω δωρεάν αριθμό για δοκιμή.  Η εταιρεία έχει κανονική  διεύθυνση στο Μαρούσι Αττικής.
Είδομεν!!!


 :Thinking:

----------


## lakis

Μόλις μίλησα με τον υπεύθυνο εκεί, δεν είναι τα πάντα αυτοματοποιημένα, και ακόμα δεν υπάρχει ένας fax printer Driver, αλλά σύντομα μέσα στο επόμενο 3μήνο μάλλον θα τον έχουν έτοιμο.
Πάω να αγοράσω κάποιο δοκιμαστικό νούμερο.

----------


## thourios

Προσπάθησα να πάρω έναν αριθμό μέσω του αυτοποιημένου συστήματος. Πήρα έναν εύκολο αριθμό Μετά αρχισε το αυτοματοποιημένο σύστημα  να μου ζητεί προσωπικά στοιχεία τα οποία δεν ήθελα να δώσω. Εγκατέλειψα την προσπάθεια και άποσυνδέθηκα από το σύστημα. Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο από εναν αριθμό omni.  Η επικοινωνία ήταν οχι καλή ποιότηκα (πολλές διακοπές).
 Η τηλεφωνήτρια μου είπε ότι θα επικοινωνήσει πωλητής μαζί μου. Θέλω να δοκιμάσω την υπηρεσία χωρίς να δεσμευτώ.

----------


## lakis

Και μένα οι επικοινωνία μαζί τους, και με την τηλεφωνήτρια και τον πωλητή, από forthnet και από κινητό cosmote που κάλεσα έκανε αρκετές διακοπές. Μετα με κάλεσαν σε viva πάλι έκανε κάποια κοψιματάκια ο ήχος. Φυσικά μπορεί να τρέχει κάτι στο δίκτυο , εκεί όποτε πήρα ένα νούμερο, ανέβασα τα στοιχεία που ζητούσαν και περιμένω να μου στείλουν ενα τυπικο trunk για asterisk για να κάνω τις δοκιμές μου.
Θα ενημερώσω μετά απο δοκιμές.

----------


## jkoukos

Πήρα χθες ένα νούμερο και το έβαλα στο κινητό. Σε 2 κλήσεις που έκανα και 1 εισερχόμενη (όλες σε HOL δίκτυο, αν έχει σημασία) μια χαρά ήταν η επικοινωνία και το Zoiper έδειξε ότι έγινε χρήση του codec G711.

----------


## lakis

Προς το παρον έχω μόνο εισερχομένες, στον elastix μου, ακόμα δεν έχουν τσεκάρει μάλλον τα στοιχεία ταυτοποίησης μου ίσως.. 5-6 Κλήσεις εισερχόμενες, δείχνουν πολυ καλή ποιότητα. Απο κινητό και απο forthnet. g729 μόνον προς το παρόν και όλα δείχνουν οκ!
Θα δω τι παίζει και με εξερχομενες και ξανα ενημερώνω!
Προς το παρόν έχω το παρακάτω μήνυμα στο panel:
_"Η διαδικασία ταυτοποίησής σας από την Yuboto βρσίσκεται σε εξέλιξη. Μόλις ολοκληρωθεί θα μπορείτε να αγοράσετε χρόνο ομιλίας και να χρησιμοποιήσετε την καινούρια σας σύνδεση."_

----------


## thourios

Αγόρασα  ένα νουμεράκι ΑΠΌ 210 (καλό αυτό) και ταυτοποιήθηκα. Είχα ένα προβληματάκι με το registration το οποίο ρυθμίστηκε. Ακόμα δεν μπήκε το δωρεάν Ευρώ.

----------


## thourios

Σήμερα προστέθηκε το δωρεάν ευρώ και μου ήρθε σχετικό e-mail. Αυτό που κυρίως με ενδιαφέρει είναι να μπορώ να χρησιμοποιώ τον αριθμό για να αποστέλνω και να λαμβάνω Fax όπως κάνω με την Viva που με αυτές τις αυξήσεις δεν θα ανανεώσω την 24μηνη συνδρομή που έχω. Ο λόγος που πήρα τώρα νούμερο από την yuboto είναι ότι πέτυχα αριθμό τύπου «κλειδαρά» ο οποίος είναι εύκολα απομνημόνευτος. Εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά με την εταιρεία αυτή. Έχω εισερχόμενες και εξερχόμενες πλέον και θα δοκιμαστεί ο αριθμός και η ποιότητα.

 :One thumb up:

----------


## lakis

Όλο το σαββατοκύριακο χρησιμοποιούσα το νέο νούμερο σε εισερχόμενες κλήσεις και η ποιότητα της επικοινωνίας δεν είχε να ζηλέψει τίποτα απο viva.
Δεν δοκίμασα εξερχόμενες γιατί δεν είχε γίνει η ταυτοποίηση. Πολύ ευχαριστήμενος προς το παρον.
Το πρόβλημά για το Fax είναι ότι ακόμα δεν έχουν κάποιον printer driver... όπως την viva.
Θα ενημερώσω και για τις εξερχόμενες
Να είστε καλά!

----------


## thourios

Στο site της yuboto κάπου έχει ένα  ένα εικονίδιο call back. Πάτησα πάνω εκεί και με πήρε εκπρόσωπος. Τους είπα για το θέμα του ενός Ευρώ και μου το πίστωσαν ζητώντας συγνώμη.

----------


## dimangelid

> Πήρα χθες ένα νούμερο και το έβαλα στο κινητό. Σε 2 κλήσεις που έκανα και 1 εισερχόμενη (όλες σε HOL δίκτυο, αν έχει σημασία) μια χαρά ήταν η επικοινωνία και το Zoiper έδειξε ότι έγινε χρήση του codec G711.


Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η επικοινωνία από εσένα μέχρι τον sip server της yuboto γίνεται με G711. Το θέμα είναι ποιον codec χρησιμοποιεί η yuboto για την διασύνδεσή της με τους υπόλοιπους παρόχους. Τους είχα ρωτήσει πριν σκάσει η βόμβα με τις αυξήσεις της Viva και μου απάντησαν, τουλάχιστον στο κομμάτι των εισερχόμενων κλήσεων, ότι η διασύνδεση γίνεται με G729. Άρα ουσιαστικά G729 παίρνεις...

- - - Updated - - -




> Προς το παρον έχω μόνο εισερχομένες, στον elastix μου, ακόμα δεν έχουν τσεκάρει μάλλον τα στοιχεία ταυτοποίησης μου ίσως.. 5-6 Κλήσεις εισερχόμενες, δείχνουν πολυ καλή ποιότητα. Απο κινητό και απο forthnet. g729 μόνον προς το παρόν και όλα δείχνουν οκ!
> Θα δω τι παίζει και με εξερχομενες και ξανα ενημερώνω!
> Προς το παρόν έχω το παρακάτω μήνυμα στο panel:
> _"Η διαδικασία ταυτοποίησής σας από την Yuboto βρσίσκεται σε εξέλιξη. Μόλις ολοκληρωθεί θα μπορείτε να αγοράσετε χρόνο ομιλίας και να χρησιμοποιήσετε την καινούρια σας σύνδεση."_


Η Forthnet συμπιέζει με G729 ακόμα και τις κλήσεις μεταξύ των συνδρομητών της...

----------


## grigoroe

Πηρα και εγω 1 νεο αριθμο και εκανα αλλον 1 φορητοτητα.
Η ποιοτητα πανω απο ADSL *OTE, HOL, WIND, και αλλα open spots π.χ Avenue Μαρουσι, Mall, The Mall Athens, και απο γειτονες δουλευει τελεια!!!!
*
1. Η ποιοτητα ΔΕΝ συγκρινεται. (Δεν ξερω απο codecs τι διαφορα κανουν...). 
2. Χρεωσεις ανα δευτερολεπτο και *οχι ελαχιστες χρεωσεις ανα 2,3,5 λεπτα* κ.λπ. 
3. Εξωτερικο κλήσεις δεν δοκιμασα ακομη. Θα τεσταρω αποψε ομως *Αγγλια - Καναδα* που εχω κατι ξαδερφια και θα ξαναποσταρω.
4. Ευκολη διαδικασια σεταρισματος και ο τεχνικος με βοηθησε να σεταρω σε 5 λεπτα το Zoiper στο Windows NOKIA Lumia που εχω. 

Το καλο ειναι οτι δουλευει με *WINDOWS phones. Δεν θα ηθελα να αλλαξω συσκευη. 
*

----------


## grigoroe

Την εχω κανα-25ημερο.

Ολα καλα ως τωρα. 1 νουμερο φορητοτητα + 1 νεο πηρα με 12Ευρω το χρονο... 
Το καλο ειναι οτι δεν εχει κρυφες χρεωσεις... π.χ κλησεις ανα λεπτο + χρεωσεις για GOLD-DIAMOND κ.λπ νουμερο που φερνεις απο αλλο παροχο.

Θα ξανα-ποσταρω.

----------


## dimangelid

> Πηρα και εγω 1 νεο αριθμο και εκανα αλλον 1 φορητοτητα.
> Η ποιοτητα πανω απο ADSL *OTE, HOL, WIND, και αλλα open spots π.χ Avenue Μαρουσι, Mall, The Mall Athens, και απο γειτονες δουλευει τελεια!!!!
> *
> 1. Η ποιοτητα ΔΕΝ συγκρινεται. (Δεν ξερω απο codecs τι διαφορα κανουν...). 
> 2. Χρεωσεις ανα δευτερολεπτο και *οχι ελαχιστες χρεωσεις ανα 2,3,5 λεπτα* κ.λπ. 
> 3. Εξωτερικο κλήσεις δεν δοκιμασα ακομη. Θα τεσταρω αποψε ομως *Αγγλια - Καναδα* που εχω κατι ξαδερφια και θα ξαναποσταρω.
> 4. Ευκολη διαδικασια σεταρισματος και ο τεχνικος με βοηθησε να σεταρω σε 5 λεπτα το Zoiper στο Windows NOKIA Lumia που εχω. 
> 
> Το καλο ειναι οτι δουλευει με *WINDOWS phones. Δεν θα ηθελα να αλλαξω συσκευη. 
> *


Εννοείς ότι έχει καλύτερη ποιότητα από την Viva; Σε εισερχόμενες ή εξερχόμενες κλήσεις αναφέρεσαι;

----------


## grigoroe

Καλησπερα.

Αναφερομαι και στα 2. Και στις εισερχομενες και στις εξερχομενες. 
Ουτε call setup καθυστερησεις, ουτε false ringing - τιποτα. Χρονια ειχα VoIP απο HOL στο σπιτι και μπορω να πω οτι δεν καταλαβα διαφορα. 

Σιγουρα παιζει και το υφισταμενο bandwidth το ρολο του. Για αυτο τσεκαρα και απο διαφορα σημεια (hotspots) - για σιγουρια.
Απο εμενα 5/5. 

Το βραδακι θα ξερω και για εξωτερικο τι λεει. Οι τιμες παντως εξωτερικου που συγκρινα - δεν εχουν καμια σχεση...
Θα ενημερωσω.

----------


## spartak

Μπορεί κάποιος να δοκιμάσει την υπηρεσία τους χωρίς να χρειαστεί να πάρει αριθμό; Γενικά υποχρεωτικά πρέπει να έχεις νούμερο για να τους χρησιμοποιήσεις;

----------


## thourios

Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει η δυνατότητα. Είχα ζητήσει αλλά έπρεπε να περιμένω μέχρι την επόμενη μέρα και τελικά έφτιαξα λογαριασμό για ένα έτος. Δεν ξέρω αν ζητήσουν χρήματα για ταυτοποίηση κάποια στιγμή. Η κοπέλα στο τηλέφωνο μου είπε ότι ταυτοποιήθηκα αφού έστειλα τα δικαιολογητικά. Δεν θυμάμαι πόσα μου είχαν ζητήσει στην Viva να ταυτοποιηθώ. Το ανακάλυψα όταν ήθελα να στείλω ένα Fax το εξωτερικό καί δεν μπορούσα. Αυτή η δυνατότητα ήταν μόνο για τους «ταυτοποιημένους».

----------


## santon

Eγραψα καποια για τη Yuboto στο σχετικο νημα με την αυξηση της Viva.
Χρησιμοποιουν G729 τουλαχιστον στο Acrobits με αυτο μιλαω.

Τα self service μενου τους ειναι ελαχιστα και για υπηρεσιες οπως το IVR απλα δεν υπαρχουν.
Ποιοτητα καλη, εφαμιλη ή και καλυτερη της viva. Μια εβδομαδα συνδρομητες, θα δειξει..

----------


## kourakos

Λειτουργεί σε πελάτη εδώ και 9 μήνες με 12 αριθμούς yuboto χωρίς κάποιο πρόβλημα!

----------


## john dubi

Δοκιμασα και εγω. Μεχρι στιγμης ικανοποιημενος! Το μονο προβλημα μου ειναι οτι βγαινω παντα ανωνυμος. Εκανα δοκιμη απο fritzbox και CSipSimple. Καμια ιδεα? Να στειλω κανα μαιλ στο support?

----------


## dimangelid

> Δοκιμασα και εγω. Μεχρι στιγμης ικανοποιημενος! Το μονο προβλημα μου ειναι οτι βγαινω παντα ανωνυμος. Εκανα δοκιμη απο fritzbox και CSipSimple. Καμια ιδεα? Να στειλω κανα μαιλ στο support?


Ψάξε πρώτα το control panel τους μην έχει καμιά περίεργη ρύθμιση, αλλιώς πάρτους τηλέφωνο

----------


## grigoroe

Παρε κανενα τηλ. Καμια ρυθμιση θα ειναι.

----------


## papazo

έχω πάρει αριθμό εδώ και 2 μήνες... στην αρχή το zoiper έτρωγε σκάλωμα κάθε περίπου 2 ώρες, έδειχνε κατειλημμένη η γραμμή και ήθελε κλείσιμο και άνοιγμα ξανά η εφαρμογή... το ξήλωσα και έβαλα το x-lite (free).. λιγότερα κολλήματα αλλά το ίδιο φαινόμενο εμφανίζεται 1-2 φορές την ημέρα.. δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί..

----------


## 8anos

> Δοκιμασα και εγω. Μεχρι στιγμης ικανοποιημενος! Το μονο προβλημα μου ειναι οτι βγαινω παντα ανωνυμος. Εκανα δοκιμη απο fritzbox και CSipSimple. Καμια ιδεα? Να στειλω κανα μαιλ στο support?


εβγαλες ακρη; εγω δεν βγαινω ανωνυμος αλλα μου βγάζει ενα τετραψήφιο.

----------


## nss

> εβγαλες ακρη; εγω δεν βγαινω ανωνυμος αλλα μου βγάζει ενα τετραψήφιο.


Είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Τους τηλεφώνησα, ανέφερα το πρόβλημα και πριν ακόμα κλείσουμε, το είχαν φτιάξει. :One thumb up:

----------


## georgep138

Τι ρυθμίσεις βάζουμε για να σετάρουμε ένα voip τηλέφωνο ?
Που τις έχουν γραμμένες και σε ποιό site ?

----------


## john dubi

Δεν ασχοληθηκα ακομα.  Θα τους παρω τηλεφωνο οταν βρω χρονο. Το τετραψηφιο βγαινει και σε μενα. Ειναι το username.

----------


## 8anos

> Δεν ασχοληθηκα ακομα.  Θα τους παρω τηλεφωνο οταν βρω χρονο. Το τετραψηφιο βγαινει και σε μενα. Ειναι το username.


τους εστειλα μεσα απο την φορμα επικοινωνιας που εχουν και το διορθωσαν μεσα σε λιγες ωρες

----------


## iasonakos

Αγορασα ενα νουμερακι εκει και παρατηρησα οτι σε περιπτωση που το εχω απενεργοποιημενο το τηλέφωνο δεν στέλνει καποια ειδοποίηση οπως η viva.
Στην viva, οταν εχω το τηλέφωνο κλειστο (το νουμερο το εχω στο κινητο και δεν το εχω ενεργοποιημενο συνεχως), μου στελνει email σε περιπτωση που καποιος προσπαθησει να με παρει αλλα δεν τα καταφερει. Ετσι, το βλεπω και επικοινωνω εγω μαζι του.
Υπαρχει καποια αντίστοιχη δυνατοτητα στην yuboto? Το εκανα forward στο voicemail αλλα και παλι θα πρεπει να μου αφησουν μηνυμα για να μου ερθει mail σε περιπτωση failed/busy.

----------


## teris3

iasonako,
επειδή σκέφτομαι να πάρω νουμεράκι στην yuboto αλλά είμαι χωρίς smartphone αυτήν την περίοδο, πες μου σε παρακαλώ μέσα στο control panel υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να το έχω μόνιμη εκτροπή στο κινητό μου;

----------


## iasonakos

Ναι υπάρχει.

----------


## djnick

Από ποιότητα τι γίνεται; Ποιούς codecs χρησιμοποιεί για εισερχόμενες / εξερχόμενες κλήσεις; Υπάρχει δυνατότητα επιλογής;

----------


## dimangelid

Σαν την Omnivoice που ρυθμίζεις από το panel της την προτεραιότητα των codecs νομίζω ότι δεν έχει. Τους ορίζεις όμως στην κάθε συσκευή (είτε είναι softphone, είτε κινητό, είτε τηλεφωνικό κέντρο) και είσαι εντάξει. Τώρα στο θέμα ποιότητας ξέρω μόνο για τις εισερχόμενες. Όπως σε όλους τους ελληνικούς VoIP παρόχους, οι εισερχόμενες φτάνουν στην yuboto με G729, άσχετα αν σε εσένα η κλήση φτάνει με G711 ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Οπότε η ποιότητα είναι με ότι φτάνει στην yuboto από τον κάθε πάροχο. Έχω πάντως την εντύπωση ότι είναι λίγο καλύτερα από την Viva και σίγουρα πολύ καλύτερα από την Omnivoice. Για εξερχόμενες δεν γνωρίζω γιατί δεν έχω δικό μου νούμερο εκεί να το δοκιμάσω και δεν δίνουν δωρεάν για δοκιμές.

----------


## thourios

'Εχω πάρει αριθμό μετά τις τρελές αυξήσεις της Viva.  Είμαι ευχαριστημένος. Θα ήθελα να χρησιμοποιήσω τον αριθμό ως fax. Όμως δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα.
Είχα ανοίξει θέμα εδώ.

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...ας-yuboto-gr

Άποψη μου είναι αν διαβάζει κάποιος διαχειριστής να συγχωνευθούν τα νήματα για να μην μπερδευόμαστε.

 :Smile:

----------


## dimangelid

> 'Εχω πάρει αριθμό μετά τις τρελές αυξήσεις της Viva.  Είμαι ευχαριστημένος. Θα ήθελα να χρησιμοποιήσω τον αριθμό ως fax. Όμως δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα.
> Είχα ανοίξει θέμα εδώ.
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...ας-yuboto-gr
> 
> Άποψη μου είναι αν διαβάζει κάποιος διαχειριστής να συγχωνευθούν τα νήματα για να μην μπερδευόμαστε.


Είχα στείλει pm σε διαχειριστή για το ίδιο ακριβώς θέμα αλλά δεν έγινε κάτι

----------


## ariadgr

Τα θέματα συγχωνεύτηκαν.

----------


## iasonakos

Χθες μίλησα με τους δικούς μου μεσώ 4G (είμαι Ολλανδία) με G729 *G711* (μ-law & Αlaw) με το "Join Softphone" σε iphone και η ποιότητα ήταν άψογη (αυτοί από κινητό VF)! 
Ήταν η πρώτη μου σοβαρή κλήση (οχι τέστ). Προς το παρόν είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος.
Θα ήθελα όμως τη δυνατότητα να με ειδοποιούν σε περίπτωση failed/busy call.

----------


## DVader

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
   Εχω περίπου 6 μήνες Yuboto στο elastix μου και μπορώ να πώ ότι δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα ! Εγώ είχα συνδρομή στην Voiceland αλλά την μετέφερα στο Yuboto ! Μπορώ να πώ ότι είμαι 100% ευχαριστημένος... Εχω όλα όσα χρειάζομαι ...δεν είναι όλα αυτοματοποιημένα αλλά δεν με νοιάζει ! Η ποιότητα ήχου που έχω είναι τέλεια ! ulaw & alaw παίζω χωρίς πρόβλημα !    

Τι άλλω να σας πω ! Ρωτάτε !  :Razz:

----------


## Papados

πήρα κι εγω δοκιμαστικά ένα αριθμό.
Ξέρει κάποιος πως αλλάζει ο χαιρετισμός στον τηλεφωνητή ή πως γίνετε να υπάρχει μήνυμα υποδοχής μόλις μας καλέσει κάποιος.

Εψαξα το site που λεει ότι τα υποστηρίζει αλλά δεν βρήκα το πως.

----------


## DVader

> πήρα κι εγω δοκιμαστικά ένα αριθμό.
> Ξέρει κάποιος πως αλλάζει ο χαιρετισμός στον τηλεφωνητή ή πως γίνετε να υπάρχει μήνυμα υποδοχής μόλις μας καλέσει κάποιος.
> 
> Εψαξα το site που λεει ότι τα υποστηρίζει αλλά δεν βρήκα το πως.


Δεν το ξέρω γιατί έχω sip Trunk στο κέντρο μου οπότε δεν έχω αριθμό σε αυτούς !

----------


## dgi

Καλησπέρα.
Πολύ καλό.
Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος τις ρυθμίσεις για asterisk με freepbx ? 
Έχω 1 θεματάκι με τις εξερχόμενες ?

----------


## DVader

> Καλησπέρα.
> Πολύ καλό.
> Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος τις ρυθμίσεις για asterisk με freepbx ? 
> Έχω 1 θεματάκι με τις εξερχόμενες ?


Τι θέμα ? Εχω working Trunk με την Yuboto

----------


## dimangelid

> Καλησπέρα.
> Πολύ καλό.
> Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος τις ρυθμίσεις για asterisk με freepbx ? 
> Έχω 1 θεματάκι με τις εξερχόμενες ?


Σου στέλνω τις δικιές μου ρυθμίσεις, παίζουν τέλεια και εισερχόμενες και εξερχόμενες. Αν έχεις πρόβλημα πάρτους τηλέφωνο να το δείτε μαζί. Μπορεί να επέλεξες ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ αντί για Trunk, όπως την είχα πατήσει εγώ...

Trunk name: yuboto
Outbound CallerID: 30210300XXXX

Outgoing Settings
Trunk name: yuboto_out

PEER Details:
username=TO_TETRAPSIFIO
type=peer
secret=O_KODIKOS
nat=yes
insecure=port,invite
host=I_IP_APO_TO_CONTROL_PANEL
fromdomain=I_IP_APO_TO_CONTROL_PANEL
fromuser=TO_TETRAPSIFIO
disallow=all
context=from-trunk
allow=alaw&ulaw

Register string: TO_TETRAPSIFIO:O_KODIKOS@I_IP_APO_TO_CONTROL_PANEL/30210300XXXX

----------


## sakis.kom

Μπορεί να έχουμε κανένα πρόβλημα σε φορητότητα αριθμού από Yuboto σε 1) Wind, ή σε 2) CYTA ?

----------


## dimangelid

> Μπορεί να έχουμε κανένα πρόβλημα σε φορητότητα αριθμού από Yuboto σε 1) Wind, ή σε 2) CYTA ?


Δεν βρίσκω λόγο να υπάρξει πρόβλημα  :Wink:

----------


## sakis.kom

Είπα να ρωτήσω, καθώς δεν ξέρω αν κατά την φορητότητα που θα εχω δηλώσει τον αριθμό 210-300-ΧΧΧΧ και την Yuboto,
μην μου αρχίσει ο νέος πάροχος να μου λέει κουφά του τύπου "τι εταιρία είναι αυτή, εμείς δεν την ξέρουμε, δεν μπορείτε να έρθετε σε εμάς, κάτι κάνετε λάθος, κλπ, κλπ".

Η ταυτοποίηση των στοιχείων μας πόσο χρόνο κάνει? Ανέβασα χθες βράδυ ταυτότητα και λογαριασμό ΔΕΗ για την ταυτοποίηση, και βλέπω ακόμα το...
"Ο λογαριασμός σας δεν είναι πλήρως ενεργοποιημένος. Για να τον ενεργοποιήσετε παρακαλώ ολοκληρώστε την διαδικασία της ταυτοποίησης."

----------


## dimangelid

> Είπα να ρωτήσω, καθώς δεν ξέρω αν κατά την φορητότητα που θα εχω δηλώσει τον αριθμό 210-300-ΧΧΧΧ και την Yuboto,
> μην μου αρχίσει ο νέος πάροχος να μου λέει κουφά του τύπου "τι εταιρία είναι αυτή, εμείς δεν την ξέρουμε, δεν μπορείτε να έρθετε σε εμάς, κάτι κάνετε λάθος, κλπ, κλπ".
> 
> Η ταυτοποίηση των στοιχείων μας πόσο χρόνο κάνει? Ανέβασα χθες βράδυ ταυτότητα και λογαριασμό ΔΕΗ για την ταυτοποίηση, και βλέπω ακόμα το...
> "Ο λογαριασμός σας δεν είναι πλήρως ενεργοποιημένος. Για να τον ενεργοποιήσετε παρακαλώ ολοκληρώστε την διαδικασία της ταυτοποίησης."


Δεν σε απασχολεί καθόλου το σε ποια εταιρία είναι ο αριθμός, εσύ απλά συμπληρώνεις σωστά την αίτηση και είσαι ΟΚ  :Smile:  Τώρα για την ταυτοποίηση, από αυτό το μήνυμα καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν έχουν ανέβει όλα τα έγγραφα για την ολοκλήρωση της ταυτοποίησης. Έλεγξε τι συμβαίνει και αν δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις άκρη στείλτους ένα e-mail ή πάρτους τηλέφωνο. Τις 2-3 φορές που χρειάστηκε να μιλήσω μαζί τους τηλεφωνικά, είχα άψογη εξυπηρέτηση.

----------


## sakis.kom

Τελικά για κάποιον λόγο δεν είχαν λάβει τα χαρτιά για την ταυτοποίηση, ενώ τα είχα ανεβάσει. Μίλησα μαζί τους και όλα ΟΚ!

----------


## thourios

Έχουμε κάποιο νέο σχετικά με την υπηρεσία αποστολής λήψης FAX με την συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία καθώς σιγά σιγά εγκαταλείπω την Viva για τους γνωστούς λόγους;

----------


## john84

> Τελικά για κάποιον λόγο δεν είχαν λάβει τα χαρτιά για την ταυτοποίηση, ενώ τα είχα ανεβάσει. Μίλησα μαζί τους και όλα ΟΚ!


Στην μετάφορα από Voip εταιρία σε κανονική (Wind / Hol / Cyta κλπ) χρεώνεσαι τέλος ενεργοποίησης ή/και τέλος νέας τηλεφωνικής γραμμής?

----------


## jkoukos

Οι διαδικασίες και τα τέλη είναι τα ίδια, εκτός κι αν τρέχει κάποια προσφορά.

----------


## john84

δλδ πληρώνεις και τα 2 ?

----------


## jkoukos

Αν θέλεις τον voip λογαριασμό να τον μεταφέρεις σε πάροχο με συμβόλαιο DP, φυσικά και τα 2 εκτός κι αν ο νέος πάροχος έχει κάποια προσφορά.

----------


## soulfreem

υποστηριζει ilbc να παιξουμε απο 3g να δουμε πως παει;

----------


## DVader

> υποστηριζει ilbc να παιξουμε απο 3g να δουμε πως παει;


Αλήθεια είναι καλό .... σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα ...Γιατί εγώ παίζω πάντα με alw & ulaw ! Έχει κάποια ποιότητα ?

----------


## dimangelid

> Αλήθεια είναι καλό .... σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα ...Γιατί εγώ παίζω πάντα με alw & ulaw ! Έχει κάποια ποιότητα ?


Η ποιότητα του alaw και ulaw συγκρίνεται μόνο με G722 που είναι ανώτερο από αυτά. Το ilbc συμπιέζει την φωνή, άρα έχει σίγουρα χαμηλότερη ποιότητα από αυτούς που προανέφερα εγώ και γράφεις και εσύ  :Wink:  Σίγουρα όμως είναι πολύ καλύτερη από το G729 και συμπεριφέρεται και αρκετά καλύτερα από αυτό σε συνδέσεις χαμηλού bandwidth ή γενικότερα προβληματικές  :Smile:

----------


## soulfreem

Ναι ηθελα να το δοκιμασω απο 3g να δω πως παιζει.Ο g729 δεν παιζει καλα στο 3g

----------


## DVader

Και εγώ θα ήθελα να το δοκιμάσω κάπου ..είναι η αλήθεια !

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν έστειλα email με το ερώτημα σας και περιμένω απάντηση ! Γενικά ρωτάω τους codec που παίζουν εκτός alaw & ulaw !

Πάντως χαίρομαι με αυτούς γιατί παίζουν πολύ καλά ....

----------


## soulfreem

στην omnivoice διαλεγεις εσυ τους codec

----------


## DVader

Παραθέτων την απάντηση της Yuboto στο θέμα με τους codec !

Καλημέρα κ. xxxxxxxxx,

Υποστηρίζουμε τα codecs G.729, G.711 A-law, G.711 u-law, GSM και iLBC.
Στη διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε απορία.

Ευχαριστώ,

xxxxxxxxxxxxx
IT support

----------


## soulfreem

ΕΟΠΥ και αλλες υπηρεσιες με χρεωσεις υποστηριζεται;

----------


## DVader

> ΕΟΠΥ και αλλες υπηρεσιες με χρεωσεις υποστηριζεται;


Ναι με την αντίστοιχη χρέωση ....πάντα !! Τα τριψήφια έχουν ειδικές χρεώσεις παντού !

----------


## puntomania

Πήρα και εγώ ένα νέο αριθμό πριν λίγο... και έχω και έναν σε φορητότητα που περιμένω να ολοκληρωθεί.   βρήκα στο cp το τετραψήφιο όνομα χρήστη τον κωδικό και το sip.yuboto.com άλλα περνώντας τα στοιχεία σε fritzbox δεν λειτουργεί.... ενώ στο κινητό με το CsipSimple όλα οκ!


EDIT
δουλεύει και από το φριτζ... (μάλλον ήθελε το χρόνο του)


Όταν καλώ όμως... δεν βγάζει τον αριθμό μου άλλα το +30username μου!!!

----------


## dimangelid

> Πήρα και εγώ ένα νέο αριθμό πριν λίγο... και έχω και έναν σε φορητότητα που περιμένω να ολοκληρωθεί.   βρήκα στο cp το τετραψήφιο όνομα χρήστη τον κωδικό και το sip.yuboto.com άλλα περνώντας τα στοιχεία σε fritzbox δεν λειτουργεί.... ενώ στο κινητό με το CsipSimple όλα οκ!
> 
> 
> EDIT
> δουλεύει και από το φριτζ... (μάλλον ήθελε το χρόνο του)
> 
> 
> Όταν καλώ όμως... δεν βγάζει τον αριθμό μου άλλα το +30username μου!!!


Επικοινώνησε μαζί τους ηλεκτρονικά ή τηλεφωνικά ώστε να στο φτιάξουν.

----------


## puntomania

έστειλα μαιλ..και ναι το φτιάξανε. κάνα 2 τηλέφωνα που έκανα σήμερα, ήταν οκ η ποιότητα, και καλεί λίγο πιο γρήγορα από την βιβα έχω την εντύπωση.

- - - Updated - - -

ολοκληρώθηκε και η φορητοτητα...σε μια μέρα! (στον οτε εδώ και 10 μέρες ακόμα να ολοκληρωθεί για άλλο αριθμό που έχω στη βιβα)

----------


## DVader

> έστειλα μαιλ..και ναι το φτιάξανε. κάνα 2 τηλέφωνα που έκανα σήμερα, ήταν οκ η ποιότητα, και καλεί λίγο πιο γρήγορα από την βιβα έχω την εντύπωση.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ολοκληρώθηκε και η φορητοτητα...σε μια μέρα! (στον οτε εδώ και 10 μέρες ακόμα να ολοκληρωθεί για άλλο αριθμό που έχω στη βιβα)


Σοβαρά ..Γιατί άραγε ?

----------


## john84

> ολοκληρώθηκε και η φορητοτητα...σε μια μέρα! (στον οτε εδώ και 10 μέρες ακόμα να ολοκληρωθεί για άλλο αριθμό που έχω στη βιβα)


έχει να κάνει μάλλον γιατί η επιστροφή σε φυσικό πάροχο ενέχει και την κατασκευή βρόχου.

----------


## puntomania

η κατασκευή βρόχου ξεκινά αφού ολοκληρωθεί η μεταφορά του αριθμού και θέλει άλλες 10-15 εργάσιμες!

----------


## jap

Μίλησα κι εγώ για πρώτη φορά μαζί τους σήμερα αν και έχω πάρει ένα νουμεράκι δοκιμαστικό εδώ και κάτι μήνες και πρόσφατα πέρασα το πρώτο νούμερο (από viva) με φορητότητα, γιατί δεν δούλευε μια προώθηση που ήθελα. Προσφέρθηκαν να μου το φτιάξουν, τους ζήτησα να μου εξηγήσουν και το έφτιαξα μόνος μου, τελικά αυτό το control panel που έχουν τα κάνει όλα, με λίγη εξοικείωση όλα καλά. 

Όπως όμως μου είπαν, δεν έχουν ακόμα τρόπο για αποστολή φαξ. Ούτε μέσω web, ούτε μέσω driver από υπολογιστή.

----------


## dwg_priest

> Όπως όμως μου είπαν, δεν έχουν ακόμα τρόπο για αποστολή φαξ. Ούτε μέσω web, ούτε μέσω driver από υπολογιστή.


Επειδή η viva είναι από άλλο πλανήτη, ενδιαφέρομαι κι εγώ για τη yuboto.

Τι εννοείς με το παραπάνω; πως θα στέλνω fax με το yuboto fax to email?

----------


## jap

Δεν θα στέλνεις, μόνο θα λαμβάνεις - μέχρι να το υποστηρίξουν.

----------


## puntomania

με fritzbox έχω διαβάσει ότι γίνετε... κάνα 2 φορές που δοκίμασα βέβαια.. δεν είχα αποτέλεσμα!

----------


## panoscorfu

Αντιμετωπίζει άλλος πρόβλημα με τις εισερχόμενες 30/07/15?

----------


## Papados

Κι εγώ δεν εχω εισερχόμενες... :Thinking:

----------


## dimangelid

> Αντιμετωπίζει άλλος πρόβλημα με τις εισερχόμενες 30/07/15?


Δεν δουλεύουν ούτε σε εμένα. Ούτε το τηλέφωνο της yuboto λειτουργεί. Από ΟΤΕ και κινητό Vodafone όλα αυτά. Από yuboto σε yuboto όλα καλά.

*EDIT*
Μίλησα μαζί τους μόλις. Μου είπαν ότι είναι γενικό το πρόβλημα από το πρωί και έχουν ήδη ξεκινήσει ενέργειες αποκατάστασης .

- - - Updated - - -

Σε εμένα έχουν επανέλθει.

----------


## DVader

Σε μένα ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα ! Μια χαρά παίζει !

----------


## puntomania

> Αντιμετωπίζει άλλος πρόβλημα με τις εισερχόμενες 30/07/15?


όταν λες πρόβλημα? δεν διαπίστωσα κάτι σήμερα!!!

----------


## Άρης13

Εχει καταφερει να περασεις καποιος τις ρυθμισεις σε Thomson 782 ή 784;

----------


## puntomania

> Εχει καταφερει να περασεις καποιος τις ρυθμισεις σε Thomson 782 ή 784;



αν και δε το ξέρω το ρούτερ... τι ρυθμίσεις σου ζητά?

----------


## Papados

Εχει κανείς Fax στην Yuboto να μου πει εντυπώσεις?

----------


## puntomania

> Εχει κανείς Fax στην Yuboto να μου πει εντυπώσεις?


εγώ έχω... αλλά τι εντυπώσεις να σου πω? μου στέλνουν... έρχονται!

----------


## Papados

Αυτό...
εάν έρχονται ή χανονται στον δρόμο.

Μπορεί να βγάζει συχνα error στον αποστολέα. (λόγο κάποιας ασυμβατότητας πχ)

το θελω για επαγγελματική χρήση, γι' αυτό ρωτάω.

----------


## puntomania

μέχρι στιγμής... δεν μου είπε κανείς τίποτα, γιατί το φαξ πλέον δεν το δουλεύει και ο κόσμος.... απλά υπάρχει!

στη βιβα που έχω ακόμα ένα νουμεράκι... τα τελευταία χρόνια... ούτε εκεί είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## DVader

> Αυτό...
> εάν έρχονται ή χανονται στον δρόμο.
> 
> Μπορεί να βγάζει συχνα error στον αποστολέα. (λόγο κάποιας ασυμβατότητας πχ)
> 
> το θελω για επαγγελματική χρήση, γι' αυτό ρωτάω.


Αν το θέλεις για επαγγελματική χρήση θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις μια κάρτα PSTN ...και να μην εμπιστευτείς τα Voip FAX ! Γιατί δεν ξέρεις που θα σου βγεί το πρόβλημα .....

Εγώ έβαλα μια κάρτα PSTN δρομολόγησα το Hylafax από εκεί και ησύχασα !!

Όσο για την Yuboto μόνο για εξερχόμενες την εμπιστεύομαι ! Για πλήρες Trunk όχι ..Έχει προβλήματα και εφόσον το Support τους είναι κακό έως κάκκιστο και εμπαθές απεναντί σου σε ταλαιπωρούν χωρίς λόγο και ουσία και στο τέλος άκρη δεν βγάζεις και απλά χάνεις χρόνο !!!! ! Βασικά αν σου σκάσει πρόβλημα δεν ξέρουν την τύφλα τους ! Ψάξε σε άλλο thread δικό μου να δείς  εμπειρία !

- - - Updated - - -

Εγώ το FAX Το δουλεύω ... πολύ λόγω δουλειάς με βολεύει οπότε ήθελα κάτι πραγματικά αξιόπιστο ....

Το κακό είναι ότι το * δεν βλεπει για κάρτες FAX 56k modem ... Εχω καμιά 40αριά τέτοια αλλά δεν έπαιξε με τίποτα και με ανάγκασε να αγοράσω κάρτα PSTN !! 
Ευτυχώς δεν μου κόστισε πολύ και έχω ησυχάσει !

----------


## thourios

Στη Viva δεν έχει χαθεί ποτέ τίποτε. Ούτε αποστολή ούτε λήψη. Μέχρι και Αυστραλία ταυτόχρονα έστελνα πολλές σελίδες και τις λάμβαναν. Έπρεπε να είμαι ταυτοποιημένος για να στέλνω εξωτερικό. Πλήρωσα για αυτό το λόγο ταυτοποίηση.
Αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα αποστολής ή λήψης λαμβάνεις μήνυμα
Για αυτό και καβάλησαν  το καλάμι. :2Guns:   :2Guns: 
Σε μερικές μέρες λήγει η συνδρομή μου στη Viva. 
Στέλνω και λαμβάνω μερικά fax το χρόνο και θα ήθελα μια αξιόπιστη υπηρεσία να με εξυπηρετεί σε αυτό.

----------


## DVader

> Στη Viva δεν έχει χαθεί ποτέ τίποτε. Ούτε αποστολή ούτε λήψη. Μέχρι και Αυστραλία ταυτόχρονα έστελνα πολλές σελίδες και τις λάμβαναν. Έπρεπε να είμαι ταυτοποιημένος για να στέλνω εξωτερικό. Πλήρωσα για αυτό το λόγο ταυτοποίηση.
> Αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα αποστολής ή λήψης λαμβάνεις μήνυμα
> Για αυτό και καβάλησαν  το καλάμι. 
> Σε μερικές μέρες λήγει η συνδρομή μου στη Viva. 
> Στέλνω και λαμβάνω μερικά fax το χρόνο και θα ήθελα μια αξιόπιστη υπηρεσία να με εξυπηρετεί σε αυτό.


Γενικά η Βιβα καβάλισε το καλάμι με τις χρεώσεις της ! Ενα αριθμό και εγώ τον πήρα από εκεί και τον πήγα στην Modulus !

----------


## puntomania

εγώ από το καλοκαίρι που είμαι στη yuboto δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα και το νούμερο για voip το χρησιμοποιώ επαγγελματικά, και η πιότητα είναι καλύτερη, και ειδικά όταν είμαι με δεδομένα από το κινητό. αλλά ούτε κάποιο θέμα με το support τους όσες φορές το χρειάστηκα, η διαφορά στο φαξ τους είναι ότι είναι μόνο για λήψη. (σε σχέση με τι βιβα)

τώρα αν χρειαζόμουν φαξ 1000% και είχα ενδοιασμούς για voip εταιρείς.... τότε θα δούλευα ένα μηχάνημα φαξ με οτε.

----------


## thourios

Μηχάνημα έχω. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι για να δουλέψει όπως πρέπει θέλει δική του γραμμή ΟΤΕ και όχι διάφορα άλλα κόλπα. Θα μείνω χωρίς Voip fax και τελείωσε. Θα χρησιμοποιώ όταν χρειάζομαι για αποστολή την omni και για λήψη τη yuboto. Δεν τους πληρώνω στη viva και θα ζητήσω την εξαργύρωση του υπολοίπου των πόντων μου.

----------


## puntomania

στο φαξ πάντως όσο και αν πειραματίστηκα με το raspbx.... δεν έβγαλα άκρη και έτσι το παράτησα το θέμα. είχα καταφέρει να στείλω αν θυμάμαι καλά από τον Η/Υ αλλά δεν έκανε λήψη! θα το δοκιμάσω κάποια στιγμή πάλι!

----------


## Papados

Γύρισα μια γραμμή fax στην yuboto και μεχρι στιγμής όλα καλά.

Για μια δευτερη γραμμή fax ψαχνω κάποιον άλλο πάροχο για να μπορώ να έχω ενναλακτική σε περίπτωση που πέσει η yuboto για κάποιο διάστημα.

Στον ΟΤΕ δεν μένω ουτε με σφαίρες γιατί τους είχα που τους είχα αχτι όταν έκανα την φορητότητα με πηραν και μου έλεγαν μ@κιες του τυπου μόνο ο οτε που δίνει αριθμούς από 210 είναι καλός και οι γραμμές από 211 ή αλλα νούμερα είναι προβληματικά και θα χάσω την γραμμή μου και άλλα γραφικά..

Εχω κρατήσει όνομα και τηλέφωνο του τύπου και κρατιέμαι με πολύ κόπο να μην τον "δώσω" για τις ηλιθιότητες που λέει στον κοσμάκη.

Βασικο..... κάνω μόνο λήψη FAX από τους αριθμούς αυτούς. Η αποστολή γίνεται με κανονικό φαξομηχάνημα και landline.

----------


## djnick

> ... Θα χρησιμοποιώ όταν χρειάζομαι για αποστολή την omni και για λήψη τη yuboto.


Γιατί όχι και για λήψη από την omni; Λόγω χαμηλής αξιοπιστίας ίσως;
Εγώ πάντως τις λίγες φορές που έχει χρειαστεί να το χρησιμοποιήσω για αποστολή και λήψη έχει δουλέψει χωρίς πρόβλημα.
Αντίθετα με την τηλεφωνία της που πολλές φορές έχει πρόβλημα με τους servers που είναι εκτός.

----------


## DVader

> Γιατί όχι και για λήψη από την omni; Λόγω χαμηλής αξιοπιστίας ίσως;
> Εγώ πάντως τις λίγες φορές που έχει χρειαστεί να το χρησιμοποιήσω για αποστολή και λήψη έχει δουλέψει χωρίς πρόβλημα.
> Αντίθετα με την τηλεφωνία της που πολλές φορές έχει πρόβλημα με τους servers που είναι εκτός.


ΕΓώ σήμερα κάνω μεταφορά από Yuboto σε Modulus !

----------


## Papados

> ΕΓώ σήμερα κάνω μεταφορά από Yuboto σε Modulus !


Γιατί, εάν επιτρέπεται?

----------


## DVader

Ενημερωτικά σήμερα πήρα κωδικούς στην Modulus ! Μια χαρά μέχρι τώρα ! 

Τεχνικά κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα ! Μέχρι τώρα υποστήριξη σε ότι έχω χρειαστεί καλή χωρείς ιδιαίτερα θέματα !!!!  

Για να δούμε και αξιοπιστία στον χρόνο !!

- - - Updated - - -

Πάντως όλα καλά !

----------


## puntomania

> Ενημερωτικά σήμερα πήρα κωδικούς στην Modulus ! Μια χαρά μέχρι τώρα ! 
> 
> Τεχνικά κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα ! Μέχρι τώρα υποστήριξη σε ότι έχω χρειαστεί καλή χωρείς ιδιαίτερα θέματα !!!!  
> 
> Για να δούμε και αξιοπιστία στον χρόνο !!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Πάντως όλα καλά !





τον λόγω μεταφοράς δεν μας είπες όμως!

----------


## DVader

> τον λόγω μεταφοράς δεν μας είπες όμως!


Διάβασε ποιο πάνω να δεις τι προβλήματα είχα...Αν δεν τα βλέπεις πες μου να τα ξαναγράψωωωωωωωω...  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -

Διαάβασε σε προηγούμενες σελίδες να δείς τι τράβηξαααααα...

είναι πολλά για αυτό τα λέω...

----------


## puntomania

> Διάβασε ποιο πάνω να δεις τι προβλήματα είχα...Αν δεν τα βλέπεις πες μου να τα ξαναγράψωωωωωωωω... 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Διαάβασε σε προηγούμενες σελίδες να δείς τι τράβηξαααααα...
> 
> είναι πολλά για αυτό τα λέω...



στείλε μου το λινκ... γιατί εδώ... δεν βρήκα κάτι!

----------


## DVader

> στείλε μου το λινκ... γιατί εδώ... δεν βρήκα κάτι!


Όπως διατάξετε ! 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...ght=externhost

 :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...D%CE%B5%CF%82-!

Βασικά έχω κρατήσει σε αυτούς κάποιες εξερχόμενες......

----------


## beatnick

Η modulus και η yuboto βλέπω ότι χρησιμοποιον το ίδιο φάσμα αριθμών, 215215xxxx
Μήπως είναι μεταπωλητές η μία της άλλης, ή κάποιας τρίτης;

----------


## thourios

Η yuboto μου έχει δώσει αριθμό από 21030ΧΧΧΧΧ. Μάλιστα τον είχα επιλέξει εγώ.

----------


## jkoukos

Πιθανόν κάποιος έκανε φορητότητα από Modulus σε Yuboto.
Σύμφωνα με την ΕΕΤΤ, έχουν διαφορετική σειρά αριθμοδότησης.

----------


## DVader

> Η modulus και η yuboto βλέπω ότι χρησιμοποιον το ίδιο φάσμα αριθμών, 215215xxxx
> Μήπως είναι μεταπωλητές η μία της άλλης, ή κάποιας τρίτης;


Ούτε κατά διάνοια....

----------


## thourios

Σωστά το λέει η ΕΕΤΤ



> 21	0300	Ε	ΓΙΟΥΜΠΟΤΟ ΕΠΕ

----------


## beatnick

> Πιθανόν κάποιος έκανε φορητότητα από Modulus σε Yuboto.


Αυτός που έκανε φορητότητα (αν την έκανε) είναι η Inalan. Συνεργάζεται με την Yuboto για τις υπηρεσίες τηλεφωνίας, αλλά έχει αριθμοδότηση Μοdulus.

----------


## jkoukos

Εντάξει όσο παράξενο και να φαίνεται, μπορεί να έχει το νούμερο πολύ πριν συνεργασθεί με την Yuboto. 
Μπορεί ήδη να το έχει σε αυτήν με φορητότητα, αν και στον έλεγχο εμφανίζει ότι ανήκει στο δίκτυο της Voicenet (νυν ΟΤΕ).

----------


## thourios

Αριθμός τώρα της omninet που έγινε φορητότητα από hol voip μετά από κατάργηση της υπηρεσίας
εμφανίζεται στον έλεγχο τώρα ότι ανήκει ως Voicnet.

----------


## digokos

για σας παίδες, έκανα εγώ συμβόλαιο με yuboto για ένα χρόνο με sip-trunk για να συνδέσω τον FreePBX server μου αλλα έχω ένα θέμα. μπορώ να καλο οποιον θέλω χωρίς πρόβλημα αλλα όλα τα inbounds ρίχνουν την γραμμή μετά από μερικά δευτερόλεπτα. θα παραθέσω εδώ το debug μήπως βρεθεί κάποιος που να ξέρει να βοηθήσει:

<--- SIP read from UDP:10.1.10.200:62050 --->


<------------->
    -- <SIP/from-trunk-00000012> Playing 'vm-intro.ulaw' (language 'en')
Really destroying SIP dialog 'xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx@10.1.10.105:5060' Method: INVITE
[2016-03-10 11:48:09] WARNING[1756]: chan_sip.c:4024 retrans_pkt: Retransmission timeout reached on transmission xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxhttps://wiki.asterisk.org/wiki/display/AST/SIP+Retransmissions
Packet timed out after 9281ms with no response
[2016-03-10 11:48:09] WARNING[1756]: chan_sip.c:4053 retrans_pkt: Hanging up call xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx@xxx.xxx.xxx.xx:5060 - nsplay/AST/SIP+Retransmissions).
  == Spawn extension (macro-vm, s-NOANSWER, 2) exited non-zero on 'SIP/from-trunk-00000012' in macro 'vm'
  == Spawn extension (macro-exten-vm, s, 23) exited non-zero on 'SIP/from-trunk-00000012' in macro 'exten-vm'
  == Spawn extension (ext-local, 700, 2) exited non-zero on 'SIP/from-trunk-00000012'
    -- Executing [h@ext-local:1] Macro("SIP/from-trunk-00000012", "hangupcall,") in new stack
    -- Executing [s@macro-hangupcall:1] ExecIf("SIP/from-trunk-00000012", "0?Set(CDR(recordingfile)=in-30xxxxxxxxxx-xxxxxxxxxx-20160310-11
    -- Executing [s@macro-hangupcall:2] GotoIf("SIP/from-trunk-00000012", "1?theend") in new stack
    -- Goto (macro-hangupcall,s,4)
    -- Executing [s@macro-hangupcall:4] Hangup("SIP/from-trunk-00000012", "") in new stack
  == Spawn extension (macro-hangupcall, s, 4) exited non-zero on 'SIP/from-trunk-00000012' in macro 'hangupcall'
  == Spawn extension (ext-local, h, 1) exited non-zero on 'SIP/from-trunk-00000012'
  == MixMonitor close filestream (mixed)
  == End MixMonitor Recording SIP/from-trunk-00000012

<--- SIP read from UDP:10.1.10.200:62050 --->

----------


## DVader

> για σας παίδες, έκανα εγώ συμβόλαιο με yuboto για ένα χρόνο με sip-trunk για να συνδέσω τον FreePBX server μου αλλα έχω ένα θέμα. μπορώ να καλο οποιον θέλω χωρίς πρόβλημα αλλα όλα τα inbounds ρίχνουν την γραμμή μετά από μερικά δευτερόλεπτα. θα παραθέσω εδώ το debug μήπως βρεθεί κάποιος που να ξέρει να βοηθήσει:
> 
> <--- SIP read from UDP:10.1.10.200:62050 --->
> 
> 
> <------------->
>     -- <SIP/from-trunk-00000012> Playing 'vm-intro.ulaw' (language 'en')
> Really destroying SIP dialog 'xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx@10.1.10.105:5060' Method: INVITE
> [2016-03-10 11:48:09] WARNING[1756]: chan_sip.c:4024 retrans_pkt: Retransmission timeout reached on transmission xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxhttps://wiki.asterisk.org/wiki/display/AST/SIP+Retransmissions
> ...


Sorry που θα σε πληγώσω...εγώ έχω φύγει από την Yuboto για ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα που αναφέρεις...Δεν καταφέραμε ποτέ να το λύσουμε με την Yuboto !

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...ghlight=Yuboto


Αναγκαστικά να μετακομίσω σε άλλο πάροχο .... όπου έπαιξε σε 10 λεπτά .... 

Στα άπειρα τεστ που έκανα παρατήρησα ότι όσο είχα το κέντρο μέσα από ΟΤΕ είχα το πρόβλημα αυτό που λές μέσα από Forthnet γραμμή που δοκίμασα (γείτονα γραμμή) δεν είχα πρόβλημα !!!! 

Πάντως επειδή το θέμα το ψάχναμε αρκετό καιρό με τον τεχνικό δεν βρήκαν άκρη ....Αν διαβάσεις το Thread θα καταλάβεις !

- - - Updated - - -

Εσύ από τι πάροχο βγαίνεις ..?

----------


## digokos

απο οτε. όπα γιατί μπερδεύτηκα λίγο, ο οτε φταίει ή η yuboto? γιατί εάν φταίει ο οτε ίσως να αλλάξω την πόρτα 5060 (θα την έχει κλειδωμένη). θα το κοιτάξω αργότερα γιατί τώρα έχω δουλειά.
ευχαριστώ πάντως για την άμεση απάντηση  :Smile:

----------


## DVader

> απο οτε. όπα γιατί μπερδεύτηκα λίγο, ο οτε φταίει ή η yuboto? γιατί εάν φταίει ο οτε ίσως να αλλάξω την πόρτα 5060 (θα την έχει κλειδωμένη). θα το κοιτάξω αργότερα γιατί τώρα έχω δουλειά.
> ευχαριστώ πάντως για την άμεση απάντηση


Να υποθέσω ότι έχεις VDSL ..?

- - - Updated - - -

Εγώ πάντως που έχω VDSL η τηλεφωνία δεν είναι VOIP αλλά κανονική POTS (ISDN έχω για την ακρίβεια και έχω κρατήσει το netmod)

Θέμα 5060 δεν υφίστατε ....πριν πάω στην Yuboto είχα Voiceland/Viva/Omnivoice με εισερχόμενες/εξερχόμενες κανονικά και τώρα που μιλάμε έχω πάνω Modulus/Omnivoice εκοψα....Voiceland/Viva ... με πάλι εισερχόμενες/εξερχόμενες...

Με τον τεχνικό πάντως το είχαμε αλλάξει και το το port τίποτα....  
Με τους τεχνικούς της Yuboto δεν θα βγάλεις εύκολα άκρη γιατί θεωρούν ότι φταις εσύ και οι ρυθμίσεις στο κέντρο σου ! Σε μένα είχα στείλει και ticket στον κατασκευαστή του λογισμικού τους γιατί δεν βγάζανε άκρη και αυτοί είπανε ότι έφταιγα εγώ...

Για μένα φταίει ο ΟΤΕ που κάτι κόβει όντως και δεν είναι η 5060 ...μπορεί να είναι κάποιο άλλο port που χρειάζεται για την κλήση ή το λογισμικό τους που για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπορεί να συνεργαστεί σωστά ό πάροχος που έχει ο πελάτης είναι ο ΟΤΕ/VDSL ....

Αν έχεις όρεξη για ψάξιμο χωρίς ψυχικά τραύματα μπορούμε να το δούμε .... γιατί μου έχει μείνει η απορία και μένα τι είναι !

 :Razz:

----------


## puntomania

εγώ έχω yuboto στο raspbx μου με οτε adsl 24/1 χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα..εδώ και μήνες.

----------


## digokos

όχι, adsl 24 έχω.
έχω στήσει τα πάντα στο proxmox (ευκολια χωρου) με ένα node όπου εκεί έχω στήσει VM webserver για τι δουλειά, το VM pfsense που καταργεί όλες τις ρυθμίσεις του router (οι ρυθμίσεις  είναι στο pfsense) με bfbloker, snort, squid proxy και openvpn και εκεί εστησα και το VM FreePBX

- - - Updated - - -

λοιπόν παίδες βρήκα το πρόβλημα και όλα παίζουν ρολοι.
έπρεπε να δηλώσω το server.mydomain.com αντί για ip στο Settings/SIP Settings External Address. Δεν πήγαινε το μυαλό μου εκεί γιατί έχω static external IP και μου έκανε click η λέξει 'Address'.  :One thumb up:

----------


## stereo

> Να υποθέσω ότι έχεις VDSL ..?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Εγώ πάντως που έχω VDSL η τηλεφωνία δεν είναι VOIP αλλά κανονική POTS (ISDN έχω για την ακρίβεια και έχω κρατήσει το netmod)
> 
> Θέμα 5060 δεν υφίστατε ....πριν πάω στην Yuboto είχα Voiceland/Viva/Omnivoice με εισερχόμενες/εξερχόμενες κανονικά και τώρα που μιλάμε έχω πάνω Modulus/Omnivoice εκοψα....Voiceland/Viva ... με πάλι εισερχόμενες/εξερχόμενες...
> 
> Με τον τεχνικό πάντως το είχαμε αλλάξει και το το port τίποτα....  
> ...


Φιλε μου ειχα και εγω προβληματα με yuboto και ΟΤΕ και τωρα αλλαξα τις ρυθμισεις στο ρουτερ απο ipv4/v6 σε ipv4 και φαινεται να εστρωσε. Μπορεις να το δοκιμασεις και εσυ να το επιβεβαιωσουμε καπως;

----------


## Sofos

Χρησιμοποιώ voip σε αυτήν την εταιρεία εδώ και κανα μήνα. Είχα περάσει και από την Omnivoice. Μέχρι στιγμής είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος έχω και αριθμοδότηση. Καθαρή γραμμή ούτε καθυστερήσεις ούτε τίποτα. Στην omnivoice από την άλλη είχα πολύ κακιά ποιότητα ωστόσο, χωρίς να έχω προλάβει να το δοκιμάσω, έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα προβλήματα στην Omnivoice είχαν να κάνουν με μία λάθος ρύθμιση στο Sip μου:

Use Pref Codec Only: Yes
Preferred Codec: G729a

που την διόρθωσα στην yuboto

----------


## DVader

> Φιλε μου ειχα και εγω προβληματα με yuboto και ΟΤΕ και τωρα αλλαξα τις ρυθμισεις στο ρουτερ απο ipv4/v6 σε ipv4 και φαινεται να εστρωσε. Μπορεις να το δοκιμασεις και εσυ να το επιβεβαιωσουμε καπως;


Εχω φύγει εδώ 4 μήνες από Yuboto και πήγα σε Modulus .....η οποία μου έπαιξε σε 10 λεπτά...
Δεν ξανά γυρνάω πίσω !

----------


## dimangelid

> Χρησιμοποιώ voip σε αυτήν την εταιρεία εδώ και κανα μήνα. Είχα περάσει και από την Omnivoice. Μέχρι στιγμής είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος έχω και αριθμοδότηση. Καθαρή γραμμή ούτε καθυστερήσεις ούτε τίποτα. Στην omnivoice από την άλλη είχα πολύ κακιά ποιότητα ωστόσο, χωρίς να έχω προλάβει να το δοκιμάσω, έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα προβλήματα στην Omnivoice είχαν να κάνουν με μία λάθος ρύθμιση στο Sip μου:
> 
> Use Pref Codec Only: Yes
> Preferred Codec: G729a
> 
> που την διόρθωσα στην yuboto


Κακή ποιότητα στην Omnivoice τι εννοείς; Διακοπές και καθυστερήσεις ή απλά κακή ποιότητα φωνής; Αν ήταν διακοπές/καθυστερήσεις πολύ πιθανό να ήταν πρόβλημα από την πλευρά σου, καθώς όσο είχα γεωγραφικό αριθμό εκεί δεν είχα τέτοια προβλήματα. Αν εννοείς κακή ποιότητα φωνής, τότε το πιθανότερο δεν φταις εσύ καθώς, ειδικά στις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις, δεν φημίζεται για την ποιότητά της. Η Yuboto σε αυτό το θέμα είναι πολύ καλύτερη, όχι τέλεια όμως.

----------


## Sofos

Κακια ποιότητα φωνής! Ωστόσο όταν είχαν Omnivoice το modem μου κλείδωνε στα 1.6 με 2.0kbps.

----------


## beatnick

> το modem μου κλείδωνε στα 1.6 με 2.0kbps.


η πρώτη μου σύνδεση ήταν PSTN dial-up 28,8kbps. 
μάλλον δεν αναφέρεσαι σε φετινά δεδομένα στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Sofos

> η πρώτη μου σύνδεση ήταν PSTN dial-up 28,8kbps. 
> μάλλον δεν αναφέρεσαι σε φετινά δεδομένα στην Ελλάδα.


χεχε λάθος!! 1.5 με 1.8Μbps

----------


## thourios

Σημερινό e-mail από την yuboto


 :Wink:

----------


## dimangelid

> Σημερινό e-mail από την yuboto


Έβαλα από τώρα τις νέες ip στο router μου!

----------


## kmpatra

Παιδια 2 ερωτήσεις: στην yuboto μπορείς να ανοιξεις λογαριασμό χωρις να παρεις γεωγραφικο αριθμο? Δεν βλεπω τετοια επιλογή στην δημιουργία λογαριασμού. Κατευθείαν στην αριθμοδότηση παει. Η δεύτερη ερώτηση: οπως βλεπω την διαδικασία αριθμοδοτησης στο site, ζηταει εκ των προτέρων να δηλωσεις ως τι θες να χρησιμοποιηθεί το νούμερο. Αν εγω το δηλωσω π.χ. ως τηλεφωνική γραμμή, μπορω να το εναλασσω σε φαξ οπως γίνεται στην omnivoice? Ή πρεπει να εχω εναν αποκλειστικό αριθμο για καθε λειτουργια ξεχωριστά? Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jap

> στην yuboto μπορείς να ανοιξεις λογαριασμό χωρις να παρεις γεωγραφικο αριθμο? Δεν βλεπω τετοια επιλογή στην δημιουργία λογαριασμού. Κατευθείαν στην αριθμοδότηση παει.


Έχεις δίκιο αλλά δεν χάνεις τίποτα να τους ρωτήσεις, στο τηλέφωνο είναι εξυπηρετικότατοι. 




> Η δεύτερη ερώτηση: οπως βλεπω την διαδικασία αριθμοδοτησης στο site, ζηταει εκ των προτέρων να δηλωσεις ως τι θες να χρησιμοποιηθεί το νούμερο. Αν εγω το δηλωσω π.χ. ως τηλεφωνική γραμμή, μπορω να το εναλασσω σε φαξ οπως γίνεται στην omnivoice? Ή πρεπει να εχω εναν αποκλειστικό αριθμο για καθε λειτουργια ξεχωριστά? Ευχαριστώ.


Έχει επιλογές σχετικές στο control panel αλλά είναι ανενεργές, αποφασίζεις εξαρχής τι θα είναι το νούμερο. ΟΜΩΣ, έχεις τη δυνατότητα να ορίσεις μια ενέργεια πριν την απάντηση της κλήσης, κι αν είναι φαξ να τη δρομολογήσεις κατευθείαν σε άλλο νούμερο. Είναι αρκετά καλά κρυμμένες οι επιλογές, αλλά υφίστανται. 

Με δεδομένο το κόστος σε συνδυασμό με την ποιότητα της yuboto μέχρι σήμερα, δεν θα με πείραζε να πλήρωνα 2x12 ευρώ το χρόνο για να δίνω ένα κοινό νούμερο για τηλ. και φαξ και χωρίς να ασχολούμαι να το αλλάζω. Προσοχή βέβαια σε αυτό που έχουμε αναφέρει πολλές φορές, δεν δίνει τη δυνατότητα αποστολής φαξ.

----------


## Moho

Εγώ είμαι πελάτης τους εδώ και ~6 μήνες και δεν έχω κανένα παράπονο.

Πήρα ένα SIP trunk με φορητότητα (για να αντικαταστήσω μια γραμμή ISDN που είχα στον ΟΤΕ)
και έδωσα 12+10=22 ευρώ. Όλα παίζουνε ρολόι πάνω σε FreePBX v2.11 με Asterisk v11.5  :Very Happy: 

Το μόνο που με προβληματίζει είναι είναι η συμβατότητα της υπηρεσίας με γραμμές VDSL.
Έχω ακούσει πως μερικές φορές ο συνδυασμός Yuboto+VDSL δεν παίζει σωστά, κι επειδή
σκεφτόμουνα να κάνω την μετάβαση σε VDSL, είπα να ζητήσω εντυπώσεις. Κανένας γνώστης?

----------


## puntomania

> Εγώ είμαι πελάτης τους εδώ και ~6 μήνες και δεν έχω κανένα παράπονο.
> 
> Πήρα ένα SIP trunk με φορητότητα (για να αντικαταστήσω μια γραμμή ISDN που είχα στον ΟΤΕ)
> και έδωσα 12+10=22 ευρώ. Όλα παίζουνε ρολόι πάνω σε FreePBX v2.11 με Asterisk v11.5 
> 
> Το μόνο που με προβληματίζει είναι είναι η συμβατότητα της υπηρεσίας με γραμμές VDSL.
> Έχω ακούσει πως μερικές φορές ο συνδυασμός Yuboto+VDSL δεν παίζει σωστά, κι επειδή
> σκεφτόμουνα να κάνω την μετάβαση σε VDSL, είπα να ζητήσω εντυπώσεις. Κανένας γνώστης?


Εγω εχω ADSL..με VDSL ρουτερ...... Κανενα προβλημα

----------


## DVader

> Εγώ είμαι πελάτης τους εδώ και ~6 μήνες και δεν έχω κανένα παράπονο.
> 
> Πήρα ένα SIP trunk με φορητότητα (για να αντικαταστήσω μια γραμμή ISDN που είχα στον ΟΤΕ)
> και έδωσα 12+10=22 ευρώ. Όλα παίζουνε ρολόι πάνω σε FreePBX v2.11 με Asterisk v11.5 
> 
> Το μόνο που με προβληματίζει είναι είναι η συμβατότητα της υπηρεσίας με γραμμές VDSL.
> Έχω ακούσει πως μερικές φορές ο συνδυασμός Yuboto+VDSL δεν παίζει σωστά, κι επειδή
> σκεφτόμουνα να κάνω την μετάβαση σε VDSL, είπα να ζητήσω εντυπώσεις. Κανένας γνώστης?


Καλημέρα σε όλους,

Εγώ έχω ΟΤΕ ISDN VDSL με Speedport... Ξεκίνησα στην Yuboto επί ADSL κάνοντας εξερχόμενες ...με ένα Cisco Router ...  Κανένα πρόβλημα επί δύο χρόνια !
Όταν έκανα την μετάβαση στο VDSL(χωρίς ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνία αλλά κλασσικό netmod)  είπα να φύγω από την Viva όπου έπαιζε και με το VDSL  και να τους πάω ένα νουμεράκι που έχω ώς ευχαριστημένος πελάτης...εκεί άρχισαν τα προβλήματα.. Οι εισερχόμενες τους ποτέ δεν έπαιξαν ... Δεν ξέρω γιατί ...
20 μέρες το ψάχναμε ... άκρη δεν βρήκαν ποτέ !  Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι το πολύ κακό support τους... Θέλανε να μπούνε με TeamViewer να μου ανοίγουν πόρτες και διάφορα χωρίς μου εξηγούν τι και πως ... φτάνοντας στο σημείο να τσακώνεσαι αρκετές φορές. Ειδικά δέ όταν τους λες πες τι ρυθμίσεις θέλεις να κάνω και θα τις κάνω ... δεν έλεγαν τίποτα και πάντα  φτάναμε στο σημείο να λογομαχούμε !

Δεν ξέρω αν ακόμα και σήμερα αν πήγαινα θα έπαιζε που σημαίνει ότι βρήκαν τι φταίει οπότε εγώ ήμουν οι γκαντέμης ... 

Τα έχω πει ποιο πάνω και δεν έχει νόημα να τα ξαναπώ ...Αν θέλεις διάβασε ποιο πάνω τι έγινε !

Εγώ πάντως στην Modulus που είμαι, είμαι 100% ευχαριστημένος και δεν ξαναγυρνάω πίσω ούτε για πλάκα !

----------


## Moho

Αυτό ακριβώς είναι που φοβάμαι! Άραγε έχουν πρόβλημα γενικά
με τις συνδέσεις VDSL ή μόνο με ορισμένων παρόχων (π.χ. ΟΤΕ)?

Άμα είναι να έχω θέμα, καλύτερα να μείνω με την aDSL που έχω!

----------


## DVader

> Αυτό ακριβώς είναι που φοβάμαι! Άραγε έχουν πρόβλημα γενικά
> με τις συνδέσεις VDSL ή μόνο με ορισμένων παρόχων (π.χ. ΟΤΕ)?
> 
> Άμα είναι να έχω θέμα, καλύτερα να μείνω με την aDSL που έχω!


Κοίτα εγώ ξέρω την δικιά μου εμπειρία...Το γενικό δεν μπορώ να το πω με ασφάλεια !
Από εκεί και πέρα...γιατί δεν πας σε VDSL και δεν αλλάζεις voip πάροχο ...και να πας κάπου οικονομικά αλλά και που ξέρεις σίγουρα ότι δουλεύει ...Ποιο ασφαλές δεν είναι αυτό ..? Γιατί παντρεύεσαι τον πάροχο ?

Γιατί να μείνεις με ADSL για χάρη της Yuboto ..όταν μπορείς να πας σε VDSL και αλλού..?
Η αν θέλεις πάενε σε VDSL και έχεις προβλήματα την κάνεις με ελαφρά για αλλού ! Δεν σου κοστίζει κάτι !

----------


## stereo

Να πω και εγω την εμπειρια μου

Εχω ενα trunk yuboto. Στο φοιτητικο μου σπιτι στην Κοζανη εχω adsl οτε. Εκει για να γινει register το trunk κανω προσευχες. Αν καταφερω επειτα απο απειρες επανεκκινησεις ρουτερ να το κανω να παιξει ολα καλα. 1 μηνα το ειχα δεν ειχε κανενα προβλημα. Πριν 2 μερες εκανα μια επανεκκινηση τον asterisk και απο τοτε δεν ξαναδουλεψε. Αμα μπω απο το cyta του γειτονα λειτουργει ρολοι. Που εχει και voip η cyta!

Το ιδια yuboto account τωρα το δοκιμαζω στο πατρικο μου (εδω θα μπει η opevox!) που εχουμε isdn vdsl 30 οτε. Εκει η κατασταση ειναι εντελως διαφορετικη. Κανει συνηθως register αλλα δε λειτουργει ποτε σωστα. Εξερχομενες δε λειτουργουν ποτε σχεδον με το asterisk να στελνει μηνυμα οτι δεν υπαρχουν ελευθερα καναλια φωνης. Οι εισερχομενες τωρα ή θα λειτουργησουν (σπανια) ή θα καλει και δε θα χτυπαει καθολου ή θα δινει σημα κατειλημενου. 

Το support τους παλι επιβεβαιωνω και εγω οτι ειναι το κατι αλλο. Μπαινουν με teamviewer για να κανουν επανεγκατασταση zoiper!  :Clap: 

Με αλλα λογια μου εχουν σπασει τα νευρα. Κριμα παντως γιατι η ποιοτητα κλησης ακομα και στις εισερχομενες μου φανηκε συμπαθητικη. Δεν εχω δοκιμασει αλλο voip βεβαια ουτε  εψαξα τι codec ηταν αλλα ο ηχος μου φανηκε καλος.

----------


## DVader

Η Yuboto είναι voip πάροχος δεν σε δεσμεύει κάπου ! Σε 1 μέρα πάς σε Modulus/Viva/Omnivoice όπου θέλεις ...Πήγαινε όπου θέλεις αν δεις προβλήματα !

- - - Updated - - -




> Να πω και εγω την εμπειρια μου
> 
> Εχω ενα trunk yuboto. Στο φοιτητικο μου σπιτι στην Κοζανη εχω adsl οτε. Εκει για να γινει register το trunk κανω προσευχες. Αν καταφερω επειτα απο απειρες επανεκκινησεις ρουτερ να το κανω να παιξει ολα καλα. 1 μηνα το ειχα δεν ειχε κανενα προβλημα. Πριν 2 μερες εκανα μια επανεκκινηση τον asterisk και απο τοτε δεν ξαναδουλεψε. Αμα μπω απο το cyta του γειτονα λειτουργει ρολοι. Που εχει και voip η cyta!
> 
> Το ιδια yuboto account τωρα το δοκιμαζω στο πατρικο μου (εδω θα μπει η opevox!) που εχουμε isdn vdsl 30 οτε. Εκει η κατασταση ειναι εντελως διαφορετικη. Κανει συνηθως register αλλα δε λειτουργει ποτε σωστα. Εξερχομενες δε λειτουργουν ποτε σχεδον με το asterisk να στελνει μηνυμα οτι δεν υπαρχουν ελευθερα καναλια φωνης. Οι εισερχομενες τωρα ή θα λειτουργησουν (σπανια) ή θα καλει και δε θα χτυπαει καθολου ή θα δινει σημα κατειλημενου. 
> 
> Το support τους παλι επιβεβαιωνω και εγω οτι ειναι το κατι αλλο. Μπαινουν με teamviewer για να κανουν επανεγκατασταση zoiper! 
> 
> Με αλλα λογια μου εχουν σπασει τα νευρα. Κριμα παντως γιατι η ποιοτητα κλησης ακομα και στις εισερχομενες μου φανηκε συμπαθητικη. Δεν εχω δοκιμασει αλλο voip βεβαια ουτε  εψαξα τι codec ηταν αλλα ο ηχος μου φανηκε καλος.


Επειδή μου αρέσει να είμαι δίκαιος.... και όταν λέμε κάτι να είμαστε σωστοί ο ήχος τους είναι καλός....
Βασικά όλοι οι πάροχοι μπορέι σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις να έχουν θέματα..Είναι λογικό και δεκτόν ... Αλλά το πως τα αντιμετωπίζεις παίζει πολύ μεγάλη σημασία !
1 εβδομάδα με είχανε στο ότι μιλάμε με τον κατασκευαστή του software τους και τελικά ο κατασκευαστής του έλεγε ότι φτάιει ή αιτία που λέγανε αυτοί ... π.χ οι ρυθμίσεις που αρνούμαι να βάλω για τις οποίες δεν μου εξηγούσαν γιατί πρέπει να τις έχω στο κέντρο μου για να δουλέψει η υπηρεσία τους...και ενώ από άλλη γραμμή ADSL άλλου παρόχου έπαιζε κομπλέ ! Εγώ την ευκολία έχω πολλές γραμμές από διαφορετικούς παρόχους... (Γονείς-Αδελφός) οπότε να δώ τι συμβαίνει...

Τραγέλαφος οπότε έφυγα και πήγα αλλού και ησύχασα !

----------


## Moho

Δεν έχω κανέναν ιδιαίτερο έρωτα με τον συγκεκριμένο πάροχο, απλά έχω ήδη προπληρώσει
την συνδρομή του έτους και θα προτιμούσα να την εξαντλήσω πριν φύγω. /tsigouniiiiiii  :Razz: 

Μπορεί να μην είναι δεσμευτικό, αλλά το να αλλάζεις υπηρεσίες και παρόχους παίρνει συνήθως
κάποιον χρόνο, έστω και λίγο. Κι επειδή δεν μπορώ να μείνω χωρίς τηλέφωνο ούτε μια μέρα,
θα προτιμούσα να ευστοχίσω στην επιλογή μου με την πρώτη. First world problems?

----------


## DVader

> Δεν έχω κανέναν ιδιαίτερο έρωτα με τον συγκεκριμένο πάροχο, απλά έχω ήδη προπληρώσει
> την συνδρομή του έτους και θα προτιμούσα να την εξαντλήσω πριν φύγω. /tsigouniiiiiii 
> 
> Μπορεί να μην είναι δεσμευτικό, αλλά το να αλλάζεις υπηρεσίες και παρόχους παίρνει συνήθως
> κάποιον χρόνο, έστω και λίγο. Κι επειδή δεν μπορώ να μείνω χωρίς τηλέφωνο ούτε μια μέρα,
> θα προτιμούσα να ευστοχίσω στην επιλογή μου με την πρώτη. First world problems?


Εγώ για αυτό δεν προπληρώνω ποτέ αν μπορώ ένα έτος ... Δεν είναι θέμα τσιγκουνιάς...Πληρώνω πάντα 1-2 μήνες και έτσι πάω πάντα ώστε αν γίνει βλακεία να μπορώ να φύγω !  :Wink:

----------


## thourios

Εγώ πάντως δεν έχω πρόβλημα με vdsl 50. Στην viva έχασα περίπου 30€ με το κόλπο με τα points που ειχαν. Και με την ξαφνική αύξηση των παγίων  των υπηρεσιών τους.

----------


## kmpatra

> Εγώ για αυτό δεν προπληρώνω ποτέ αν μπορώ ένα έτος ... Δεν είναι θέμα τσιγκουνιάς...Πληρώνω πάντα 1-2 μήνες και έτσι πάω πάντα ώστε αν γίνει βλακεία να μπορώ να φύγω !


Υπάρχει δυνατότητα στην yuboto και στη modulus να πληρώσεις μερικούς μήνες αντί για ένα χρόνο? Είχα την εντύπωση οτι καταβάλλεις από την αρχή 12 ή 15 ευρώ για το νούμερο.
http://www.yuboto-telephony.gr/dynat...iakes-efkolies
Αυτο το dial in που λέει,τι access number χρησιμοποιεί? Γεωγραφικό αριθμό ή κανένα 807 χωρίς χρέωση?

----------


## balander

ξερει κανεις εαν υπαρχει καμια υπηρεσια να χρεωνει ανα κληση μονο, χωρις να χρειαζεται να παρω πακετο; Πχ θελω να κανω μια κληση κινητο στο εξωτερικο (μια φορα το 3μηνο), να μην χρειαζεται να πληρωσω 5 ευρω για πακετο, αλλα οσο μιλησω να τραβηζει απο την καρτα.

----------


## stereo

> ξερει κανεις εαν υπαρχει καμια υπηρεσια να χρεωνει ανα κληση μονο, χωρις να χρειαζεται να παρω πακετο; Πχ θελω να κανω μια κληση κινητο στο εξωτερικο (μια φορα το 3μηνο), να μην χρειαζεται να πληρωσω 5 ευρω για πακετο, αλλα οσο μιλησω να τραβηζει απο την καρτα.


Η modulus νομιζω κανει αυτο που θες με το "just call" https://www.modulus.gr/services/voip/timokatalogos/

----------


## puntomania

> Καλημέρα σε όλους,
> 
> Εγώ έχω ΟΤΕ ISDN VDSL με Speedport... Ξεκίνησα στην Yuboto επί ADSL κάνοντας εξερχόμενες ...με ένα Cisco Router ...  Κανένα πρόβλημα επί δύο χρόνια !
> Όταν έκανα την μετάβαση στο VDSL(χωρίς ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνία αλλά κλασσικό netmod)  είπα να φύγω από την Viva όπου έπαιζε και με το VDSL  και να τους πάω ένα νουμεράκι που έχω ώς ευχαριστημένος πελάτης...εκεί άρχισαν τα προβλήματα.. Οι εισερχόμενες τους ποτέ δεν έπαιξαν ... Δεν ξέρω γιατί ...
> 20 μέρες το ψάχναμε ... άκρη δεν βρήκαν ποτέ !  Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι το πολύ κακό support τους... Θέλανε να μπούνε με TeamViewer να μου ανοίγουν πόρτες και διάφορα χωρίς μου εξηγούν τι και πως ... φτάνοντας στο σημείο να τσακώνεσαι αρκετές φορές. Ειδικά δέ όταν τους λες πες τι ρυθμίσεις θέλεις να κάνω και θα τις κάνω ... δεν έλεγαν τίποτα και πάντα  φτάναμε στο σημείο να λογομαχούμε !
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν ακόμα και σήμερα αν πήγαινα θα έπαιζε που σημαίνει ότι βρήκαν τι φταίει οπότε εγώ ήμουν οι γκαντέμης ... 
> 
> Τα έχω πει ποιο πάνω και δεν έχει νόημα να τα ξαναπώ ...Αν θέλεις διάβασε ποιο πάνω τι έγινε !
> ...




γιατί να υπάρχει πρόβλημα όμως με τις vdsl... τι το διαφορετικό κάνει ο οτε στις συνδέσεις αυτές?

----------


## DVader

> Υπάρχει δυνατότητα στην yuboto και στη modulus να πληρώσεις μερικούς μήνες αντί για ένα χρόνο? Είχα την εντύπωση οτι καταβάλλεις από την αρχή 12 ή 15 ευρώ για το νούμερο.
> http://www.yuboto-telephony.gr/dynat...iakes-efkolies
> Αυτο το dial in που λέει,τι access number χρησιμοποιεί? Γεωγραφικό αριθμό ή κανένα 807 χωρίς χρέωση?


Όλοι οι voip που έχω δει εγώ τουλάχιστον μέχρι τώρα ζητανε τα λεφτά με την κλήση ...Δηλαδή χρεώνουν ανά κλήση !
Στην ουσία δεν είναι ούτε κλήση ..Με balance δουλεύουν και όποτε το φας.. Απλά εσύ υπολογίζεις πόσα τρως τον μήνα και βάζεις ανάλογα !

Το ίδιο είναι η Modulus ικαι η Yuboto !

- - - Updated - - -




> γιατί να υπάρχει πρόβλημα όμως με τις vdsl... τι το διαφορετικό κάνει ο οτε στις συνδέσεις αυτές?


Που να ξέρω... Δεν είμαι διαχειριστής των συστημάτων τους...  :Thinking:  
Στο λέω με πόνο πάντως ! Λογικά δεν θα έπρεπε ! Αλλά εφόσον αυτοί που το πουλάνε σαν υπηρεσία δεν ξέρουν .....

Η πλάκα είναι στον Elastix που έχω έχω άπειρος παρόχους άλλος χωρίς κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα !

Modulus
Viva
Voiceland
Omnivoice


Αν και τώρα τώρα δουλεύω μόνο με Modulus αλλά την εποχή της Yuboto είχα λεφτά και στους άλλος και έβλεπα !

Επειδή ξέρανε το πρόβλημα και ακόμα και τώρα δοκιμές μπας και βρούν άκρη κάνουν ! Και τουλάχιστον δεν το λένε να πας ψυλλιασμένος αλλά το τρως στην μάπα.... Και σου βγαίνει και ένας εξυπνάκιας τεχνικός που πρέπει για κάθε τι που λέω να του στέλνω και αποδείξεις !

Βασικά κάτι με τα ips και το ipv6 πρέπει να παίζει !

- - - Updated - - -

Καταρχήν να πώ ότι ποτέ δεν χρειάστηκε σε κανένα voip να πειράξω για κλήσεις (εισερχόμενες/εξερχόμενες) τον router μου με το να βάλω ip !

Εγώ αυτό που πιστεύω πάντως είναι ότι κάποιες πόρτες που χρειάζεται η Yuboto για να παίξει είναι κλειστές λόγω voip ΟΤΕ ! Εγώ στον ρουτερ μου δεν έχω ευζωνική και ποτέ δεν είχα οπότε δεν ήρθε και σεταρισμένες αντίστοιχα ...όμως στο κομμάτι των πορτών ... μπορέι κλείνουν κάποιες... 
Να πω ότι έχω ψάξει τον router μου και δεν έχω βρει κάτι ! Άρα αν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο δεν το βλέπω εγώ ως χρήστης !

Πάντως έχεις δίκιο θα έπρεπε να παίζει !

----------


## kmpatra

> Όλοι οι voip που έχω δει εγώ τουλάχιστον μέχρι τώρα ζητανε τα λεφτά με την κλήση ...Δηλαδή χρεώνουν ανά κλήση !
> Στην ουσία δεν είναι ούτε κλήση ..Με balance δουλεύουν και όποτε το φας.. Απλά εσύ υπολογίζεις πόσα τρως τον μήνα και βάζεις ανάλογα !
> 
> Το ίδιο είναι η Modulus ικαι η Yuboto  !


Η ερώτηση ήταν αν μπορείς να πληρώσεις 1-2 μηνες για τον αριθμό (αντί για ένα χρόνο) ,όχι για τις μονάδες του balance.

----------


## DVader

> Η ερώτηση ήταν αν μπορείς να πληρώσεις 1-2 μηνες για τον αριθμό (αντί για ένα χρόνο) ,όχι για τις μονάδες του balance.


Sorry αλλά δεν κατάλαβα τότε την ερώτηση !

- - - Updated - - -

αααααααααααααααααα

Τώρα το έπιασααααααααααααααα

 :Embarassed: 

- - - Updated - - -

Τε λεφτά που πληρώνεις τα πληρώνεις για την διατήρηση του αριθμού.....για 12-18 μήνες και αυτό ορίζετε από την Ρυθμιστική αρχή όχι από τον πάροχο...
Για αυτό και όχι δεν πάει όπως λές ! Μπορείς όμως αφού πληρώσεις τον αριθμό να τον πάρεις να φύγεις π.χ από οπού είσαι ...δεν σε δεσμεύει κανείς !
Εγώ έτσι έφυγα από την VIVA !

- - - Updated - - -

Είναι όπως είναι το domain name !

- - - Updated - - -

Μπορέις να πληρώσεις για 2 μήνες....ΌΧι ! :Razz:

----------


## jlian

Έχει κάποιος κάποιο θέμα ποιότητας στο voip πάνω σε adsl της Forthnet ή της HOL;

----------


## DVader

> Έχει κάποιος κάποιο θέμα ποιότητας στο voip πάνω σε adsl της Forthnet ή της HOL;


Η ποιότητα ενός voip παρόχου δεν εξαρτάτε από τι ISP είσαι ... έτσι όπως το εννοείς ! Αν το ADSL που έχεις είναι σωστό ...σε όποιο πάροχο και αν είσαι θα πρέπει να έχεις την ίδια ποιότητα ακριβώς !

- - - Updated - - -

Αν π.χ έχεις latenacy μεγάλο στα πακέτα και χάνονται .... τότε θα έχεις μικροδιακοπές.... π.χ θα ακούς όμως ποιοτικές μικροδιακοπές...

----------


## Moho

Νομίζω πως ο ΟΤΕ από default κρατάει πλέον τις πόρτες 5060-5061 για το δικό του VoIP στις VDSL συνδέσεις, οπότε μάλλον πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις άλλη πόρτα για το VoIP της Yuboto (π.χ. 5070). Το δοκίμασε κανείς αυτό?

----------


## DVader

> Νομίζω πως ο ΟΤΕ από default κρατάει πλέον τις πόρτες 5060-5061 για το δικό του VoIP στις VDSL συνδέσεις, οπότε μάλλον πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις άλλη πόρτα για το VoIP της Yuboto (π.χ. 5070). Το δοκίμασε κανείς αυτό?


Επειδή είμαι σε ΟΤΕ ...δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο !

- - - Updated - - -

Αυτό που ισχύει είναι ότι αν δεν έχεις OTE Voip μπορείς άνετα να χρησιμοπιήσεις τις πόρτες 5060-5061...
Αν έχεις ΟΤΕ Voip τότε ναι δεν μπορείς ...γιατί σε αυτές συνδέεται το OTE IMS ....Το έχω δεί στο Speedport που έχω και εγώ και η μητέρα μου !

----------


## jkoukos

Νομίζω αυτό ισχύει σε όλους τους παρόχους όταν δίνουν VOIP τηλεφωνία.
Επίσης κάποιες συσκευές (π.χ. Fritz) έχουν δεσμευμένη εξαρχής την 5060 για χρήση από τον ενσωματωμένο sip server.

----------


## DVader

> Νομίζω αυτό ισχύει σε όλους τους παρόχους όταν δίνουν VOIP τηλεφωνία.
> Επίσης κάποιες συσκευές (π.χ. Fritz) έχουν δεσμευμένη εξαρχής την 5060 για χρήση από τον ενσωματωμένο sip server.


Οχι δεν πάει ....έτσι Ο Καθένας έχεις τον δικό του τρόπο που το κάνει !

Βασικά ο ΟΤΕ έχει αυτό που είπα και όλοι οι άλλοι έχουν όλοι κάτι παρόμοιο μεταξύ τους... Δηλαδή δέσμευση ! Επειδή π.χ Cyta δεν μπορείς να έχεις non voip τηλεφωνία πάντα είναι δεσμευμένες...  Ετσι και αλλιώς χωρίς Τηλέφωνο DSL δεν μπορείς να έχεις !

----------


## jlian

> Η ποιότητα ενός voip παρόχου δεν εξαρτάτε από τι ISP είσαι ... έτσι όπως το εννοείς ! Αν το ADSL που έχεις είναι σωστό ...σε όποιο πάροχο και αν είσαι θα πρέπει να έχεις την ίδια ποιότητα ακριβώς !
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Αν π.χ έχεις latenacy μεγάλο στα πακέτα και χάνονται .... τότε θα έχεις μικροδιακοπές.... π.χ θα ακούς όμως ποιοτικές μικροδιακοπές...


Δεν ισχύει αυτό. Θα προτιμούσα σχολιασμό από χρήστες με Forthnet η HOL. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## sdikr

> Νομίζω αυτό ισχύει σε όλους τους παρόχους όταν δίνουν VOIP τηλεφωνία.
> Επίσης κάποιες συσκευές (π.χ. Fritz) έχουν δεσμευμένη εξαρχής την 5060 για χρήση από τον ενσωματωμένο sip server.


Αυτό που συνήθως ισχύει είναι οτι το router που είναι voip ata κρατάει αυτές τις πόρτες για τον εαυτό του, ακόμα και σε περιπτώσεις που είναι διαφορετικά vc  πάλι το router ακούει στην 5060

----------


## jap

Σε συνδυασμό ΟΤΕ (με voip) και yuboto εγώ έχω βάλει τα νούμερα yuboto στην 5070 για να παίξουν. Στο fritz την έβαλα προσθέτοντας :5070 στο sip.yuboto.com, στο zoiper/android από τις ρυθμίσεις του.

----------


## dsluser1

Υπάρχει θέμα με την Yuboto?
Με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο στο νουμερο κ ειναι νεκρό, ενώ εγω μπορώ να κάνω κλήσεις κανονικά.
Να αναφέρω βεβαια πως ξέχασα κι ανανέωσα το 12μηνο για το νουμερο που κατέχω, 20 μερες μετά την λήξη του.
Μήπως έφαγε κόλλημα το συστημα εκεί ή εχει θέμα γενικά αυτές τις μέρες;

----------


## dimangelid

> Υπάρχει θέμα με την Yuboto?
> Με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο στο νουμερο κ ειναι νεκρό, ενώ εγω μπορώ να κάνω κλήσεις κανονικά.
> Να αναφέρω βεβαια πως ξέχασα κι ανανέωσα το 12μηνο για το νουμερο που κατέχω, 20 μερες μετά την λήξη του.
> Μήπως έφαγε κόλλημα το συστημα εκεί ή εχει θέμα γενικά αυτές τις μέρες;


Κανένα πρόβλημα εδώ, μια χαρά δουλεύει. Μπορεί όντως να φταίει το θέμα με την ανανέωση. Κάλεσέ τους στο  2111144111 για να σε βοηθήσουν.

----------


## dsluser1

Τελικά δεν χρειάστηκε να τους καλέσω, σήμερα το πρωί το θέμα λύθηκε.

----------


## tsakman

Γνωρίζει κανείς τις ρυθμίσεις για fritzbox 7140 επειδή δε βρίσκω κάτι στο site τους(Επειδή συνδέομαι κανονικά,άλλες φορες δεν μου κάνει εγγραφή,με δείχνει να έχω το τηλ κλειστό κτλ)Επίσης στο http://www.yuboto-telephony.gr/voip-...kou-tilefoniti λεει πως Η ηχογράφηση γίνεται απευθείας απο την τηλεφωνική σας συσκευή απλά καλώντας στο *97 ώστε να μου δοθούν οδηγίες. Πληκτρολογώντας όμως τον αριθμό όμως δεν ακούγεται κάτι.Έχει τύχει και σε κανέναν άλλον το ίδιο?Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## gadoulis

καλησπέρα. Σέταρα ένα νούμερο φορητότητα από viva σε yoboto σε ένα linksys pap2t  αλλά όταν καλώ το νούμερο δείχνει συνεχώς κατειλημμένο, να καλέσω μπορώ κανονικά. Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει?

----------


## stereo

> καλησπέρα. Σέταρα ένα νούμερο φορητότητα από viva σε yoboto σε ένα linksys pap2t  αλλά όταν καλώ το νούμερο δείχνει συνεχώς κατειλημμένο, να καλέσω μπορώ κανονικά. Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει?


Εχεις συνδεση ΟΤΕ? Αν ναι η τηλεφωνια ειναι voip η pstn? Και ποιο ρουτερ εχεις?

----------


## gadoulis

Οχι wind εχω με ρουτερ της wind. Πριν βαλω yoboto ειχα viva και επαιζε οκ

----------


## skoupas

Θέλει δοκιμές μέχρι να παίξει στο pap2t. Θυμάμαι είχα κι εγώ το ίδιο θέμα αλλά το είχα καταφέρει. Δυστυχώς δεν το έχω τώρα για να σε βοηθήσω.

----------


## dimangelid

> καλησπέρα. Σέταρα ένα νούμερο φορητότητα από viva σε yoboto σε ένα linksys pap2t  αλλά όταν καλώ το νούμερο δείχνει συνεχώς κατειλημμένο, να καλέσω μπορώ κανονικά. Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει?


Προσπάθησε με τις οδηγίες της yuboto: http://www.yuboto-telephony.gr/voip-...-syskeves-voip

----------


## gadoulis

μίλησα με τον τεχνικό και το φτιάξανε αυτοί

----------


## 8anos

Αυτο που μου λείπει απο την βιβα ειναι η ειδοποίηση με εμαιλ όταν η κλήση έμενε αναπάντητη. Υπάρχει δυνατότητα άραγε να κάνουμε κάποια πατέντα; 
έχω ενα Linksys PAP2 ρυθμισμένο με το νούμερο

----------


## Hetfield

Πηρα κι εγω ενα νουμερο απο yuboto, καθως μετακομισα στο εξωτερικο. Η υπηρεσια ειναι απιστευτα βολικη!
Κανενα σπασιμο στη φωνη, ευκολο setup στο android κινητο μου (με τον ενσωματωμενο client) και αρκετα οικονομικο.

----------


## skoupas

Ποιον client χρησιμοποιείς?

----------


## Hetfield

Τον client του android χρησιμοποιω.
Θα το βρεις στις ρυθμισεις κλησεων > Τηλεφωνία Ιντερνετ.

----------


## dimangelid

> Τον client του android χρησιμοποιω.
> Θα το βρεις στις ρυθμισεις κλησεων > Τηλεφωνία Ιντερνετ.


Τι κινητό έχεις και με τι έκδοση Android;

----------


## Hetfield

Samsung s5 mini, Android 5.1.1

----------


## dimangelid

> Samsung s5 mini, Android 5.1.1


Το LG G4 με Android 5.1 δεν έχει τέτοια επιλογή. Ούτε το Optimus G Pro με Kitkat είχε. Οπότε μάλλον η LG το αφαιρεί σε κάποια (ή σε όλα) τα κινητά της. Zoiper χρησιμοποιώ εγώ χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## Hetfield

> Το LG G4 με Android 5.1 δεν έχει τέτοια επιλογή. Ούτε το Optimus G Pro με Kitkat είχε. Οπότε μάλλον η LG το αφαιρεί σε κάποια (ή σε όλα) τα κινητά της. Zoiper χρησιμοποιώ εγώ χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.


Εισαι σιγουρος; Μου φαινεται περιεργο να αφαιρει η LG μια native λειτουργια του Android.
Ψαξε Internet call settings στις ρυθμισεις κλησεων.
Παντως ειναι απιστευτα βολικο.

----------


## dimangelid

> Εισαι σιγουρος; Μου φαινεται περιεργο να αφαιρει η LG μια native λειτουργια του Android.
> Ψαξε Internet call settings στις ρυθμισεις κλησεων.
> Παντως ειναι απιστευτα βολικο.


Είναι σίγουρο, ακριβώς έτσι ήταν και στο προηγούμενό μου LG! Και να το είχε δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούσα καθώς δεν μπορείς να πειράξεις ρυθμίσεις για codecs, TLS/SRTP (για κρυπτογραφημένη επικοινωνία), πόρτες και μερικά άλλα.

----------


## gsan

Πρόσφατα έκανα μεταφορά έναν αριθμό απο ΟΤΕ στην yuboto.
Εβαλα τις ρυθμίσεις σε ένα Fritzbox 7390 .
Το νουμεράκι είναι registered κανονικά (sip.yuboto.com).
Το θέμα μου είναι ότι οι εισερχόμενες δεν δουλεύουν πάντα (κλείνει η γραμμή) για το συγκεκριμμένο νούμερο ενώ σε ένα άλλο που έχω απο την ίδια εταιρεία (καινούριο 21300ΧΧΧΧ) είναι όλα οκ.
Το hardware configuration είναι ως εξής: Το 7390 "παίρνει" internet απο LAN1 απο ADSL router Η108NS του ΟΤΕ και η γραμμή είναι 24/1 απο ΟΤΕ και το νούμερο που έκανα μεταφορά δρομολογείται σε DECT Gigaset A220 (και το άλλο νουμεράκι επίσης).
Επειδή το τεχνικό τμήμα δεν δουλεύει σαββατοκύριακο το πρόβλημα δεν κατέστη δυνατόν να λυθεί.
Εχει συμβεί σε κανέναν άλλο αυτό και αν ναι πως λύθηκε?

----------


## stereo

Θα πω μια ιδεα εγω αν και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος. Δοκιμασε να χρησιμοποιησεις την πορτα 5070 για το δευτερο νουμερο γιατι μαλλον δημιουργειται προβλημα που εχεις δυο sip accounts στην ιδια πορτα. 

Επισης κατι ασχετο. Ειναι δυνατον να εχεις το κορυφαιο 7390 πισω απο το σαπακι το ΖΤΕ το οποιο σε routing ειναι οτι χειροτερο υπαρχει στον πλανητη? Τζαμπα πανε τα λεφτα που εδωσες για το 7390

----------


## gsan

> Θα πω μια ιδεα εγω αν και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος. Δοκιμασε να χρησιμοποιησεις την πορτα 5070 για το δευτερο νουμερο γιατι μαλλον δημιουργειται προβλημα που εχεις δυο sip accounts στην ιδια πορτα. 
> 
> Επισης κατι ασχετο. Ειναι δυνατον να εχεις το κορυφαιο 7390 πισω απο το σαπακι το ΖΤΕ το οποιο σε routing ειναι οτι χειροτερο υπαρχει στον πλανητη? Τζαμπα πανε τα λεφτα που εδωσες για το 7390


Χαχαχαχα έχεις δίκηο αλλά προς το παρόν μοιραζόμαστε ενσύρματα μία ADSL 3 σπίτια και πρέπει να πειστεί αυτός που την έχει να μου την εμπιστευτεί .
Anyway θα δοκιμάσω και την 5070.
Το περίεργο όμως είναι ότι το άλλο το νούμερο είναι οκ.

----------


## stereo

Γενικοτερα, το support της yuboto ειναι τραγικο. Ακρη δυσκολα θα βγαλεις. Εγω 6 μηνες το εχω το νουμερακι μου και τωρα προσφατα καταφερα να το κανω να λειτουργει απροβληματιστα.

Επισης, κατι αλλο, τωρα που το θυμηθηκα εμενα εκλεινε η γραμμη οταν το σηκωνα μεχρι που banαρα το codec g729. Τωρα η  κληση ερχεται με g711 και δουλευει χωρις προβλημα αλλα υποψιαζομαι οτι το transcoding που κανουν αυτοι απο g729 σε g711 εχει μειωσει τη ποιοτητα του ηχου.

Τωρα για το ρουτερ κοιτα να πεισεις το γειτονα γιατι θα επωφελειθειτε ολοι, ειδικα αφου μοιραζεστε λιγο bandwidth τοσα σπιτια!

----------


## gsan

> Τωρα για το ρουτερ κοιτα να πεισεις το γειτονα γιατι θα επωφελειθειτε ολοι, ειδικα αφου μοιραζεστε λιγο bandwidth τοσα σπιτια!


Το κουνιαδάκι μου είναι αλλά είναι κάπως παλαιών αρχών και δεν έχει σχέση με τεχνολογία.
Τεσπα έκανα register στην 5070 και μάλλον έστρωσε.
Thnx για την απάντηση.

----------


## puntomania

σε ένα samsung trend plus που είχα πέρυσι... όντος υπήρχε μέσα.... ο client... ενώ στο Α5 (2016) που πήρα τώρα... δεν βρίσκω κάτι....και συνεχίζω με zoiper...

----------


## dfoust

> Το κουνιαδάκι μου είναι αλλά είναι κάπως παλαιών αρχών και δεν έχει σχέση με τεχνολογία.
> Τεσπα έκανα register στην 5070 και μάλλον έστρωσε.
> Thnx για την απάντηση.


Και εγώ με ένα 7270 ν2 παίζω ακριβώς όπως και εσύ πίσω από ζτε φορθνετ και δεν έχω πρόβλημα,  πως μπορείς στο fritz να αλλάξεις το 5060σε70;; δεν βλέπω τέτοια επιλογή. Ούτε codec βλέπω να αλλάζει δουλεύω με fritz!os 06.06.

----------


## gsan

> Και εγώ με ένα 7270 ν2 παίζω ακριβώς όπως και εσύ πίσω από ζτε φορθνετ και δεν έχω πρόβλημα,  πως μπορείς στο fritz να αλλάξεις το 5060σε70;; δεν βλέπω τέτοια επιλογή. Ούτε codec βλέπω να αλλάζει δουλεύω με fritz!os 06.06.


sip.yuboto.com:5070
Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις τις ρυθμίσεις που έβαλες στο Fritz?

----------


## puntomania

> sip.yuboto.com:5070
> Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις τις ρυθμίσεις που έβαλες στο Fritz?


213.144.173.77:5060

----------


## dfoust

Δεν έχω βάλει κάτι περίεργο το sip.yuboto.com,  username + password. 

To έχω σε λειτουργία πίσω από άλλο μόντεμ,  με στατική ip, gateway, dns. 
ip δίνει το κεντρικό ρουτερ. 
Λόγο που το έχω στα γερμανικά και δεν ξέρω λέξη,  πολλά πράγματα δεν τα καταλαβαίνω,  αλλά δουλεύει άψογα με omnivoice, intertelecom, yoboto.

----------


## jkoukos

> Και εγώ με ένα 7270 ν2 παίζω ακριβώς όπως και εσύ πίσω από ζτε φορθνετ και δεν έχω πρόβλημα,  πως μπορείς στο fritz να αλλάξεις το 5060σε70;; δεν βλέπω τέτοια επιλογή. Ούτε codec βλέπω να αλλάζει δουλεύω με fritz!os 06.06.


H προτεραιότητα των codecs γίνεται στο αρχείο voip.cfg. 
Πρέπει να μπεις με telnet (ενεργοποίηση με #96*7*, απενεργοποίηση με #96*8*) και κατόπιν αλλάζεις την σειρά προτίμησης.

----------


## gsan

Το πρόβλημά μου παραμένει ακόμα και στην 5070 και με οποιονδήποτε άλλον συνδυασμό δοκίμασα στο 7390 .
Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με omnivoice , viva στις εισερχόμενες μόνο στην yuboto συμβαίνει αυτό.
Αναγκάστηκα να δημιουργήσω trunk στο raspbx (το οποίο αναγκάστηκα να ξαναλειτουργήσω) και να στήσω configuration για να έχω εισερχόμενες.
Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι στις καθημερινές δεν έχω χρόνο για να μιλήσω με το support της yuboto το οποίο Σαββατοκύριακα δεν έχει τεχνικούς.
Αν κάποιος έχει ρυθμίσεις fritzbox 7390 για yuboto ας μου δώσει πληροφορίες.

----------


## 8anos

δεν εχω εισερχόμενες κλήσεις, είναι δικό μου πρόβλημα ή γενικότερο;

----------


## skoupas

> δεν εχω εισερχόμενες κλήσεις, είναι δικό μου πρόβλημα ή γενικότερο;


Δουλεύει εδώ.

----------


## SurvivaL

Είμαι εδώ & κάνα 2μηνο στην yuboto, αλλά εάν δεν την είχα λόγω Inalan σίγουρα θα είχα προτιμήσει άλλο πάροχο! Για την ποιότητα των κλήσεων είμαι γενικότερα ευχαριστημένος ΑΛΛΑ υστερεί σε άλλα πράγματα δυστηχώς!
Καταρχήν με το που έφυγα από τον προηγούμενο πάροχο έκανα άιτηση & στην yuboto για την ένταξη στο μητρώο του άρθρου 11 του Ν. 3471/2006. Από τότε δεν έχει γίνει τπτ δυστηχώς! Τηλεφωνικός που μίλησα μαζί τους δεν γνώριζαν στο support τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό κτλ!!!
Τέλος δεν υποστηρίζουν, όπως μου είπαν τηλεφωνικός στο support, φραγή εισεχομένων κλήσεων με απόκρυψη όπως & κλήσεις με απόκρυψη κτλ, ενώ άλλοι πάροχοι όπως πχ η Modulus υποστηρίζει κανονικά!  :Evil:

----------


## dfoust

Υπάρχει κάποιο νούμερο να καλεις και να σου λέει το υπόλοιπο του λογαριασμού σου. 
Στην intertelecom π.χ καλεις 477.

----------


## RyDeR

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να στείλει ή να κάνει λήψη fax με t.38 ata και αναλογική συσκευή fax μέσω της yuboto; Υποστηρίζεται;

----------


## haris1969the

> Υπάρχει κάποιο νούμερο να καλεις και να σου λέει το υπόλοιπο του λογαριασμού σου. 
> Στην intertelecom π.χ καλεις 477.


Εννοείς από τα 1500 λεπτά από το πακέτο της Inalan (ή τα 300 προς σταθερά και κινητά)? Αν εννοείς αυτό το υπόλοιπο τοτε μπαινεις 
στο προσωπικό μενού του  My Voip Yuboto και στα προσωπικά στοιχεία μπαίνεις στο Συνδρομές Εκεί σου λέει το πακέτο που έχεις και το υπόλοιπο σου.

----------


## dfoust

Δεν γνωρίζω τα πακέτα που λες, δεν βρίσκω κάτι στην σελίδα της yuboto-telephony.gr,  εγώ λέω αν υπάρχει κάποιο νούμερο να σου λέει το υπόλοιπο σου.

----------


## puntomania

> Δεν γνωρίζω τα πακέτα που λες, δεν βρίσκω κάτι στην σελίδα της yuboto-telephony.gr,  εγώ λέω αν υπάρχει κάποιο νούμερο να σου λέει το υπόλοιπο σου.


στη yuboto ρώτησες?

----------


## haris1969the

Έβαλα το Zoiper σε iphone 6 plus αλλά όταν έχω εισερχόμενη κλίση (μου το λένε όταν με καλούν) ο ήχος από το μικρόφωνο μου είναι πολύ χαμηλός και με ακούνε πολύ σιγά. Μπορώ με κάποιο τρόπο να το δυναμώσω?
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Hetfield

Γνωριζει κανεις τι ρυθμισεος πρεπει να κανω για κρυπτογραφηση των κλησεων;
Εχω το zoiper για iphone 6s

----------


## dimangelid

> Γνωριζει κανεις τι ρυθμισεος πρεπει να κανω για κρυπτογραφηση των κλησεων;
> Εχω το zoiper για iphone 6s


Αν δεν το υποστηρίζει η yuboto, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα. Ρώτησέ τους αν έχουν κρυπτογράφηση!

----------


## Hetfield

Το ξερω, ειπα μηπως γνωριζε καποιος.

----------


## kouros

Θα ηθελα βοηθεια για να σεταρω το Α510 IP Gigaset.
Το ειχα με VIVA και δουλευε μια χαρα. Προσπαθω να το σεταρω με τη Yuboto αλλα δεν κανει registration...
Με τα παρακατω δεν δουλευει...
Connection Name or Number: Yuboto
Authentication name: Το username σας όπως εμφανίζεται στο Yuboto.telephony
Authentication password: Ο κωδικός σας όπως εμφανίζεται στο Yuboto.telephony
Username: Το username σας όπως εμφανίζεται στο Yuboto.telephony
Domain: 213.144.173.77
Proxy server Port: 5060
Registration server Port: 5060
Stun enabled: No

Οταν λεει username ποιο εννοει? Και ποιο κωδικο?
Του λογαριασμου μου στην Yuboto ή το username kai to password της συσκευης που λεει στις συνδεσεις μου?
Κατι παιζει τωρα και δεν μπορω να το βρω......

----------


## jkoukos

Πως βρίσκω username & password της σύνδεσης μου;
Οδηγός ρύθμισης συσκευών Gigaset

----------


## tsakman

Το username και password που θα βρεις εδώ https://services.yuboto.com/mynumber/Index.aspx και πιο συγκεκριμένα στην καρτέλα οι συνδέσεις μου.

----------


## stereo

> Θα ηθελα βοηθεια για να σεταρω το Α510 IP Gigaset.
> Το ειχα με VIVA και δουλευε μια χαρα. Προσπαθω να το σεταρω με τη Yuboto αλλα δεν κανει registration...
> Με τα παρακατω δεν δουλευει...
> Connection Name or Number: Yuboto
> Authentication name: Το username σας όπως εμφανίζεται στο Yuboto.telephony
> Authentication password: Ο κωδικός σας όπως εμφανίζεται στο Yuboto.telephony
> Username: Το username σας όπως εμφανίζεται στο Yuboto.telephony
> Domain: 213.144.173.77
> Proxy server Port: 5060
> ...


Username ειναι ενα τετραψηφιο νουμερο που σου δινει η yuboto και το βλεπεις απο το panel εκει στις "συνδεσεις μου" οπως ειπες. Το ιδιο και το password.

Τα αλλα φαινονται να ειναι σωστα.

- - - Updated - - -

Ρε tsakman πολυ tsakbam απαντας εσυ βρε!

----------


## kouros

Το δοκίμασα και με αυτα και τιποτε. Το αναγνώρισε για μια δευτερόλεπτα και μετα τιποτε.

----------


## stereo

> Το δοκίμασα και με αυτα και τιποτε. Το αναγνώρισε για μια δευτερόλεπτα και μετα τιποτε.


Τι παροχο ιντερνετ εχεις και ποιο ρουτερ?

----------


## Hetfield

Το username που εμφανιζεται στο yuboto.
Ειναι ενας 4ψηφιος κωδικος.

----------


## kouros

Άσε τι πάροχο εχω. Ειμαι στο εξωτερικο

----------


## gsan

> Άσε τι πάροχο εχω. Ειμαι στο εξωτερικο


Δοκίμασε αυτό :


```
Registration server Port: 5070
```

----------


## thourios

Για δες μήπως σε βοηθάει αυτό.
Σε μένα δουλεύει κανονικά.
Το authentication name με το user name είναι το ίδιο και τετραψήφιο.

----------


## kouros

Αυτες τις ρυθμισεις εχω αλλα τιποτις

----------


## gsan

> Αυτες τις ρυθμισεις εχω αλλα τιποτις


Μήπως το router σου δεσμεύει την 5060?

----------


## kouros

πως θα το δω αυτο? Μπορω να το αλλαξω καπως?

----------


## thourios

Δοκίμασε τα εξής.
Κάνε ένα reset στο router Βγάλσιμο από το ρεύμα και ξανά σύνδεση.
Σύνδεσε το Voip τηλέφωνο σε άλλη θύρα του router.

ή

Ή το authenticatin password είναι λάθος ή θα πρέπει να αλλάξεις την 5060.

----------


## stereo

> Αυτες τις ρυθμισεις εχω αλλα τιποτις


Δες στο ρουτερ σου αν εχεις επιλογη SIP ALG και δοκιμασε να την απενεργοποιησεις/ενεργοποιησεις. Επισης αν υπαρχει οποιαδηποτε αλλη ρυθμιση που να εχει σχεση με SIP στο ρουτερ παιξε και με αυτην.

----------


## gsan

Αν δεν μας πεί πώς είναι το configuration νομίζω ότι δεν μπορεί να δωθεί κάποια λύση .

----------


## kouros

του router config εννοεις?

----------


## gsan

> του router config εννοεις?


Αν το Α510 είναι πίσω απο router που υποστηρίζει voip τότε ίσως να μην δουλεύει οπότε πάς σε αλλάγή πόρτας στο Α510 . Η yubotο έχει εναλλακτική σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις την 5070 udp. Aν θυμάμαι καλά το αναφέρει και στο site της.

----------


## kouros

Να προσπαθησω να αλλαξω και τα 2 σε 5070 δηλδη?

----------


## gsan

> Να προσπαθησω να αλλαξω και τα 2 σε 5070 δηλδη?


Την registration port.

----------


## kouros

Κατι με το ρουτερ θα ειναι.
Εκανα restart και ξανα εγγραφη στο IP και δουλεψε για λιγο. Μολις με πηραν και χτυπησε πριν προλαβω να το σηκωσω εκανε registration failed

- - - Updated - - -

Κατι βρηκα στο Router...να κανω port forward UDP 5060 στο ip του τηλεφωνου???

----------


## stereo

> Κατι με το ρουτερ θα ειναι.
> Εκανα restart και ξανα εγγραφη στο IP και δουλεψε για λιγο. Μολις με πηραν και χτυπησε πριν προλαβω να το σηκωσω εκανε registration failed
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Κατι βρηκα στο Router...να κανω port forward UDP 5060 στο ip του τηλεφωνου???


Το portforward δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο απο αποψη ασφαλειας. Αλλα αν δεν εχεις αλλη επιλογη δοκιμασε το. Καλυτερα βεβαια αν ειναι να το κανεις, χρησιμοποιησε την 5070 που δεν ειναι τοσο standard και δεν δεχεται τοσα attacks.

----------


## kouros

Υπαρχει auto config code για να το βαλω στο τηλ να σεταριστει μονο του?

----------


## puntomania

Οταν λεει username ποιο εννοει? Και ποιο κωδικο?
Του λογαριασμου μου στην Yuboto ή το username kai to password της συσκευης που λεει στις συνδεσεις μου?
Κατι παιζει τωρα και δεν μπορω να το βρω.


Ναι εκεί στις συνδέσεις σου
Και δοκίμασε με την 5070
Χωρίς port forward στο ρουτερ

----------


## SurvivaL

> Κατι με το ρουτερ θα ειναι...


Όταν ζητάς βοήθεια, που καλά κάνεις, καλό είναι να αναφέρεις τα πάντα, όπως τι σύνδεση έχεις, τι router κτλ! Εναλλακτικά πάρτους τηλέφωνο η μιας & είσαι εξωτερικό ζήτησε να σε καλέσουν αυτοί πίσω μπας & βγάλετε άκρη...
Γενικότερα εκεί στην yuboto δωράκια κτλ να κάνουν, promotion είναι πρώτοι σε αυτά! Να φτιάξουν μια υπηρεσία voip της προκοπής, όπως έχω ξαναπεί, δεν το έχουνε!!!

----------


## puntomania

> Να φτιάξουν μια υπηρεσία voip της προκοπής, όπως έχω ξαναπεί, δεν το έχουνε!!!


2-3 χρόνια περίπου την έχω με 2 αριθμούς (ένα στο σπίτι και ένα στη δουλειά) από φορητότητα... δεν είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## dimangelid

> Όταν ζητάς βοήθεια, που καλά κάνεις, καλό είναι να αναφέρεις τα πάντα, όπως τι σύνδεση έχεις, τι router κτλ! Εναλλακτικά πάρτους τηλέφωνο η μιας & είσαι εξωτερικό ζήτησε να σε καλέσουν αυτοί πίσω μπας & βγάλετε άκρη...
> Γενικότερα εκεί στην yuboto δωράκια κτλ να κάνουν, promotion είναι πρώτοι σε αυτά! Να φτιάξουν μια υπηρεσία voip της προκοπής, όπως έχω ξαναπεί, δεν το έχουνε!!!


Εγώ αντιθέτως τους έχω σχεδόν 2 χρόνια και δεν έχω προβλήματα. Στις αρχές μόνο είχα ένα θέμα το οποίο το έλυσαν άμεσα όταν τους κάλεσα.

1-2 φορές που δεν έκανε register σε αυτούς το κινητό μου με Zoiper (με WiFi και όχι 3g/4g) ήταν θέμα ρυθμίσεων από την δικιά μου πλευρά.

Είχα χρησιμοποιήσει την υπηρεσία τους και σε ταξίδι στην Γερμανία, από διαφορετικές συνδέσεις, και έπαιζε μια χαρά.

----------


## SurvivaL

Ναι μεν αλλά...Είμαι εδώ & κάνα 6μηνο στην yuboto, αλλά εάν δεν την είχα λόγω Inalan σίγουρα θα είχα προτιμήσει άλλο πάροχο! Για την ποιότητα των κλήσεων είμαι γενικότερα ευχαριστημένος, ΑΛΛΑ υστερεί σε άλλα πράγματα σημαντικά  δυστηχώς!
Καταρχήν με το που έφυγα από τον προηγούμενο πάροχο έκανα άιτηση & στην yuboto για την ένταξη στο μητρώο του άρθρου 11 του Ν. 3471/2006. Από τότε δεν έχει γίνει τπτ δυστηχώς! Τηλεφωνικός που μίλησα μαζί τους δεν γνώριζαν στο support τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό κτλ!!!
Κάποιο Σάββατο βράδυ που είχα πρόβλημα με την υπηρεσία (λόγω δικού μου προβλήματος σε hardware), καλώντας στο suport έβγαινε τηλεφωνητής... :Thumb down: 
Τέλος δεν υποστηρίζουν, όπως μου είπαν τηλεφωνικός στο support, φραγή εισεχομένων κλήσεων με απόκρυψη όπως & κλήσεις με απόκρυψη κτλ, ενώ άλλοι πάροχοι, όπως πχ η Modulus υποστηρίζει κανονικά! 
Κάθε μέρα έχω κλήσεις για προσφορές κτλ!!!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## puntomania

> Ναι μεν αλλά...Είμαι εδώ & κάνα 6μηνο στην yuboto, αλλά εάν δεν την είχα λόγω Inalan σίγουρα θα είχα προτιμήσει άλλο πάροχο! Για την ποιότητα των κλήσεων είμαι γενικότερα ευχαριστημένος, ΑΛΛΑ υστερεί σε άλλα πράγματα σημαντικά  δυστηχώς!
> Καταρχήν με το που έφυγα από τον προηγούμενο πάροχο έκανα άιτηση & στην yuboto για την ένταξη στο μητρώο του άρθρου 11 του Ν. 3471/2006. Από τότε δεν έχει γίνει τπτ δυστηχώς! Τηλεφωνικός που μίλησα μαζί τους δεν γνώριζαν στο support τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό κτλ!!!
> Κάποιο Σάββατο βράδυ που είχα πρόβλημα με την υπηρεσία (λόγω δικού μου προβλήματος σε hardware), καλώντας στο suport έβγαινε τηλεφωνητής...
> Τέλος δεν υποστηρίζουν, όπως μου είπαν τηλεφωνικός στο support, φραγή εισεχομένων κλήσεων με απόκρυψη όπως & κλήσεις με απόκρυψη κτλ, ενώ άλλοι πάροχοι, όπως πχ η Modulus υποστηρίζει κανονικά! 
> Κάθε μέρα έχω κλήσεις για προσφορές κτλ!!!




xmmm εγώ έχω το κέντρο... και όλα αυτά πάνε στην blacklist....οπότε δεν έχω θέμα,  γιατί όμως αφού αυτά που θες τα έχει η modulus δεν πας εκεί τον αριθμό σου?

----------


## SurvivaL

Το γράφω, γιατί λόγω που είμαι στην Inalan & έχω το πακέτο με την τηλεφωνία μαζί (που είναι για 1 χρόνο), την σταθερή τηλεφωνία η Inalan την παρέχει μέσω της Yuboto...

----------


## puntomania

> Το γράφω, γιατί λόγω που είμαι στην Inalan & έχω το πακέτο με την τηλεφωνία μαζί (που είναι για 1 χρόνο), την σταθερή τηλεφωνία η Inalan την παρέχει μέσω της Yuboto...


Ναι το ξέρω αυτό.  Αλλά άμα δε σε καλύπτει...πας παραπέρα!

----------


## dimangelid

> Ναι μεν αλλά...Είμαι εδώ & κάνα 6μηνο στην yuboto, αλλά εάν δεν την είχα λόγω Inalan σίγουρα θα είχα προτιμήσει άλλο πάροχο! Για την ποιότητα των κλήσεων είμαι γενικότερα ευχαριστημένος, ΑΛΛΑ υστερεί σε άλλα πράγματα σημαντικά  δυστηχώς!
> Καταρχήν με το που έφυγα από τον προηγούμενο πάροχο έκανα άιτηση & στην yuboto για την ένταξη στο μητρώο του άρθρου 11 του Ν. 3471/2006. Από τότε δεν έχει γίνει τπτ δυστηχώς! Τηλεφωνικός που μίλησα μαζί τους δεν γνώριζαν στο support τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό κτλ!!!
> Κάποιο Σάββατο βράδυ που είχα πρόβλημα με την υπηρεσία (λόγω δικού μου προβλήματος σε hardware), καλώντας στο suport έβγαινε τηλεφωνητής...
> Τέλος δεν υποστηρίζουν, όπως μου είπαν τηλεφωνικός στο support, φραγή εισεχομένων κλήσεων με απόκρυψη όπως & κλήσεις με απόκρυψη κτλ, ενώ άλλοι πάροχοι, όπως πχ η Modulus υποστηρίζει κανονικά! 
> Κάθε μέρα έχω κλήσεις για προσφορές κτλ!!!


Δες και την intertelecom και τα πακέτα ομιλίας της στο https://www.intertelecom.gr/fixed/bundles

αν σε καλύπτει οικονομικά, πάρτους τηλέφωνο και ρωτά αν προσφέρουν αυτά που θες.Με τις λίγες κλήσεις που κάνω από αυτούς δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει προβλήματα.

----------


## SurvivaL

Δεν μπορώ να φύγω γιατί στην Yuboto  έχω ένα χρόνο συμβόλαιο & δεν με συμφέρει προς το παρών δυστυχώς!!!  :Sad:

----------


## puntomania

> Δεν μπορώ να φύγω γιατί στην Yuboto  έχω ένα χρόνο συμβόλαιο & δεν με συμφέρει προς το παρών δυστυχώς!!!


Δεν είπα να φύγεις, απλά να πάρεις αριθμό από μοντουλους

----------


## SurvivaL

Έχω μεριμνήσει ήδη για αυτό!!!  :Smile:

----------


## puntomania

> Έχω μεριμνήσει ήδη για αυτό!!!


ή αν θες να κρατήσεις τον αριθμό που έχεις τώρα... να ζητήσεις νέο από την γιουμπότο και να κάνει μεταφορά τον υπάρχον στη μοντούλους.

----------


## Hetfield

Εγω παντως, εχωντας δουλεψει πολλους clients, καθενας απο αυτους ειχε και λιγο διαφορετικη συμπεριφορα.
Αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι ενδεχομενως να μην ειναι θεμα yuboto αλλα ρυθμισεων.

----------


## puntomania

..είχα βάλει το καλοκαίρι του 2016 καμιά 60ε στο λογαριασμό μου (είχα και καμιά 30 μέσα ).... τώρα που κοντεύει η ανανέωση των αριθμών μου... διαπίστωσα... ότι δεν γίνετε να αφαιρεθεί το κόστος της ανανέωσης απ το υπάρχων υπόλοιπο κάπου 65+ ευρώ που έχω... αλλά θα πρέπει να γίνει νέα πληρωμή 12,6ε... δε ξέρω αλλού τι γίνετε... αλλά αυτό δεν μου άρεσε... να πω την αλήθεια!!!

----------


## dimangelid

> ..είχα βάλει το καλοκαίρι του 2016 καμιά 60ε στο λογαριασμό μου (είχα και καμιά 30 μέσα ).... τώρα που κοντεύει η ανανέωση των αριθμών μου... διαπίστωσα... ότι δεν γίνετε να αφαιρεθεί το κόστος της ανανέωσης απ το υπάρχων υπόλοιπο κάπου 65+ ευρώ που έχω... αλλά θα πρέπει να γίνει νέα πληρωμή 12,6ε... δε ξέρω αλλού τι γίνετε... αλλά αυτό δεν μου άρεσε... να πω την αλήθεια!!!


Πλάκα κάνεις!!! Είχα και εγώ πρόβλημα πέρσι που ανανέωσα, μου είπαν ότι είχα βάλει χρόνο ομιλίας αντί για ανανέωση αριθμού. Μου το έφτιαξαν αμέσως όταν τους πήρα τηλέφωνο. Πάρτους, δεν χάνεις τίποτα

----------


## puntomania

> Πλάκα κάνεις!!! Είχα και εγώ πρόβλημα πέρσι που ανανέωσα, μου είπαν ότι είχα βάλει χρόνο ομιλίας αντί για ανανέωση αριθμού. Μου το έφτιαξαν αμέσως όταν τους πήρα τηλέφωνο. Πάρτους, δεν χάνεις τίποτα



Καλησπέρα κ. ..................,

Το υπόλοιπο που υπάρχει στο λογαριασμό σας έχει αγοραστεί και τιμολογηθεί σαν χρόνος ομιλίας και δεν είναι δυνατόν να αφαιρεθεί χρόνος ομιλίας για να μετατραπεί σε ανανέωση αριθμού ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη υπηρεσία. 

Για να ανανεωθεί ο αριθμός σας θα πρέπει να προχωρήσετε στην πληρωμή της ετήσιας συνδρομής με έναν από τους διαθέσιμους τρόπους (κάρτα, paypal, κατάθεση σε λογαριασμό) 

Παραμένουμε στη διάθεση σας.

- - - Updated - - -

...μα τα χρήματα τα έβαλα με το σκεπτικό ότι κάποια στιγμή θα έρθει η ώρα της ανανέωσης... οπότε θα υπάρχει υπόλοιπο... αλλά τζίφος. ( στη βιβα πριν... έτσι το είχαν και στην modulus που ρώτησα χτες επίσης ) οπότε θα μείνω 1 χρόνο ακόμα εδώ... να τελειώσει ο χρόνος για ομιλία που έχω.. και μετά βλέπω!

----------


## thourios

Ευτυχώς στην Omnivoice δεν γίνονται αυτά. Αν και έχω αριθμό και στη  Yuboto.

----------


## dimangelid

> Καλησπέρα κ. ..................,
> 
> Το υπόλοιπο που υπάρχει στο λογαριασμό σας έχει αγοραστεί και τιμολογηθεί σαν χρόνος ομιλίας και δεν είναι δυνατόν να αφαιρεθεί χρόνος ομιλίας για να μετατραπεί σε ανανέωση αριθμού ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη υπηρεσία. 
> 
> Για να ανανεωθεί ο αριθμός σας θα πρέπει να προχωρήσετε στην πληρωμή της ετήσιας συνδρομής με έναν από τους διαθέσιμους τρόπους (κάρτα, paypal, κατάθεση σε λογαριασμό) 
> 
> Παραμένουμε στη διάθεση σας.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Απίστευτοι... Πήγα στην modulus το νούμερο που είχα στην yuboto. Έβαλα 35 ευρώ (15 φορητότητα, 15 ετήσιο κόστος αριθμού και 5 ευρώ υπόλοιπο) και δεν μου είπαν καμιά βλακεία σαν αυτά που σου είπε η yuboto. Αφαίρεσαν τα πάγια κόστη και έμεινε το 5ευρω για κλήσεις

----------


## puntomania

ελπίζω μέχρι του χρόνου να καταναλώσω τον χρόνο ομιλίας... και μετά βλέπω... τι να πω... χαζομάρα πάντως!!!

----------


## paiktaras

Στο σπίτι έχω inalan για internet και τον επόμενο μήνα λήγει το συμβόλαιο που έχω στην wind, σκέφτομαι λοιπον να μην ανανεώσω την συνδρομή και να μεταφέρω το νούμερο στην Yuboto μιας και η χρήση ως τηλ που κάνω είναι ελάχιστη, οπότε μρ το πακέτο των 9 € (300' λεπτά προς όλους ) με καλύπτει απόλυτα .
Θα πληρώσω φορητότητα και γενικά τι παράπλευρα έξοδα θα έχω ?
edit
μόλις το βρήκα ....22 ευρώ θέλουν για φορητότητα υφιστάμενου αριθμού, τους πήρα ήδη τηλ για να με ενημερώσουν την Δευτέρα για την διαδικασία

----------


## puntomania

> Στο σπίτι έχω inalan για internet και τον επόμενο μήνα λήγει το συμβόλαιο που έχω στην wind, σκέφτομαι λοιπον να μην ανανεώσω την συνδρομή και να μεταφέρω το νούμερο στην Yuboto μιας και η χρήση ως τηλ που κάνω είναι ελάχιστη, οπότε μρ το πακέτο των 9 € (300' λεπτά προς όλους ) με καλύπτει απόλυτα .
> Θα πληρώσω φορητότητα και γενικά τι παράπλευρα έξοδα θα έχω ?
> edit
> μόλις το βρήκα ....22 ευρώ θέλουν για φορητότητα υφιστάμενου αριθμού, τους πήρα ήδη τηλ για να με ενημερώσουν την Δευτέρα για την διαδικασία


πρέπει δηλαδή υποχρεωτικά να πάρεις το πακέτο με τα 9ε το μήνα?

εγώ θα σου πρότεινα... να κάνεις μεταφορά τον αριθμό...  και από κει και πέρα... αφού δεν μιλάς πολύ... βάλε και 20-30ε στο λογαριασμό σου για μονάδες και είσαι κομπλέ με 12,6 πάγιο το χρόνο μόνο για τον αριθμό.

----------


## paiktaras

> πρέπει δηλαδή υποχρεωτικά να πάρεις το πακέτο με τα 9ε το μήνα?


τι να σου πω? Δεν ξέρω ? Γιατί όμως να μην το πάρω , τα θεωρείς πολλά χρήματα ή το σκέφτεσαι με την λογική της χρέωσης / κλήση ?

----------


## puntomania

> τι να σου πω? Δεν ξέρω ? Γιατί όμως να μην το πάρω , τα θεωρείς πολλά χρήματα ή το σκέφτεσαι με την λογική της χρέωσης / κλήση ?


εγώ 2 αριθμούς σε αυτούς... σπίτι... δουλειά.... έβαλα πέρυσι πριν το καλοκαίρι καμια 80ε μονάδες... και έχω ακόμα κάνα 50αρικο μέσα. ναι θα σου έλεγα καλύτερα το μοντέλο της χρέωσης / κλήση

- - - Updated - - -

το πάγιο ανα αριθμό είναι 12,6 το χρόνο, και 50ε να φας σε ομιλία... πάλι πιο λίγα είναι!!!

----------


## paiktaras

> εγώ 2 αριθμούς σε αυτούς... σπίτι... δουλειά.... έβαλα πέρυσι πριν το καλοκαίρι καμια 80ε μονάδες... και έχω ακόμα κάνα 50αρικο μέσα. ναι θα σου έλεγα καλύτερα το μοντέλο της χρέωσης / κλήση
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> το πάγιο ανα αριθμό είναι 12,6 το χρόνο, και 50ε να φας σε ομιλία... πάλι πιο λίγα είναι!!!


ok Θα το ρωτήσω και αυτό την Δευτέρα.
Ελπίζω η ποιότητα κλήσεων να είναι καλή και η όλη διαδικασία εύκολη

----------


## puntomania

> ok Θα το ρωτήσω και αυτό την Δευτέρα.
> Ελπίζω η ποιότητα κλήσεων να είναι καλή και η όλη διαδικασία εύκολη


ποιότητα δεν έχω παράπονο... και στη διαδικασία.... πριν ήμουν στην βιβα... και τότε που έγινε το θέμα με την αύξηση... μέσα σε μια μέρα μου κάνανε την μεταφορά γιατί την επόμενη έληγε ο αριθμός.

και έχεις τον αριθμό και στο κινητό (zoiper) μαζί σου... πολύ βολικό

----------


## paiktaras

> ποιότητα δεν έχω παράπονο... και στη διαδικασία.... πριν ήμουν στην βιβα... και τότε που έγινε το θέμα με την αύξηση... μέσα σε μια μέρα μου κάνανε την μεταφορά γιατί την επόμενη έληγε ο αριθμός.
> 
> και έχεις τον αριθμό και στο κινητό (zoiper) μαζί σου... πολύ βολικό


Kαλό αυτό.......
κοίτα εγώ δεν θέλω πολλά, να υπάρχει το νουμερο που ηδη έχω στο σπίτι, να δέχομαι κλήσεις και αραιά και που να πραγματοποιώ κάποιες, όχι σύνθετα πράγματα δηλαδή. 
Μία αναγνώριση κλήσης χρειάζομαι και άντε να βάλω black list καμιά δεκαριά.
Ευελπιστώ μιας και συνεργάζεται με την inalan ότι η διαδικασία θα είναι απλή χωρίς πολλές ρυθμίσεις και απλά θα κουμπώσω την 1 τηλ συσκευή που έχω στο modem της Inalan ( έχει έξοδο τηλ γραμμής ).
Η δέσμευση μαζί τους είναι για 1 χρόνο το λιγότερο ?

----------


## Hetfield

Δεν υπαρχει δεσμευση.

----------


## jap

Δεν υπάρχει δέσμευση στη yuboto, αλλά σε συνεργασια με inalan δίνουν κάποια πακέτα με προπληρωμενα λεπτα προς σταθερά και κινητά. Σε αυτά ίσως έχουν δέσμευση, ρωτηστε.

----------


## paiktaras

Aπό ότι φαίνεται θα μεταβώ στην yotobo, μόλις μίλησα μαζί τους, αρκετά κατατοπιστικοί μπορώ να πω.
Μπορεί κάποιος να μου προτείνει κάποιον καλό και οικονομικό voip adapter ?

----------


## puntomania

> Aπό ότι φαίνεται θα μεταβώ στην yotobo, μόλις μίλησα μαζί τους, αρκετά κατατοπιστικοί μπορώ να πω.
> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου προτείνει κάποιον καλό και οικονομικό voip adapter ?


βρες ένα μεταχειρισμένο φριτζ... πχ 7140 η 7170

----------


## thourios

Κάποιες φορές κλήσεις που κάνω σε κινητά εξωτερικού δεν ολοκληρώνονται.
Ενώ ανοίγει η γραμμή δεν ακούω και δεν με ακούνε και χρεώνομαι τα δευτερόλεπτα αυτά.
Δεν συμβαίνει πάντα αλλά κάποιες φορές.
Στο καπάκι η κλήση πραγματοποιείται κανονικά από αριθμό omnivoice.
Ο εξοπλισμός είναι ο ίδιος.
Η omnivoice όμως είναι πολύ ακριβότερη στις χρεώσεις προς τους συγκεκριμένους αριθμούς.

----------


## puntomania

> Κάποιες φορές κλήσεις που κάνω σε κινητά εξωτερικού δεν ολοκληρώνονται.
> Ενώ ανοίγει η γραμμή δεν ακούω και δεν με ακούνε και χρεώνομαι τα δευτερόλεπτα αυτά.
> Δεν συμβαίνει πάντα αλλά κάποιες φορές.
> Στο καπάκι η κλήση πραγματοποιείται κανονικά από αριθμό omnivoice.
> Ο εξοπλισμός είναι ο ίδιος.
> Η omnivoice όμως είναι πολύ ακριβότερη στις χρεώσεις προς τους συγκεκριμένους αριθμούς.




δεν παρατήρησα ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο... σε κινητά... ρουμανίας, βουλγαρίας.... γερμανίας κτλ

----------


## thourios

Τους έστειλα μήνυμα στο support μαζί με το call log να δούμε τι θα απαντήσουν. Κλήσεις προς κινητό Αυστραλίας είναι.
Εμένα δεν με απασχολεί και τόσο αν και χρεώνομαι κάποια δευτερόλεπτα αλλά ενοχλεί τον καλούμενο ο οποίος νευριάζει.

_updated_
Μόλις πήρα και απάντηση



> Σας ενημερώνω πως το πρόβλημα σας έχει δρομολογηθεί προς επίλυση
> Θα σας ενημερώσουμε το συντομότερο δυνατό.
> Στη διάθεση σας.

----------


## thourios

Αν και έλαβα απάντηση ότι το πρόβλημα αποκαταστάθηκε εξακολουθώ να έχω θέμα.
Θα αλλάξω δοκιμαστικά πόρτες από 5060 σε 5065 να δω τι θα γίνει.
Αν και κλήσεις προς άλλους προορισμούς δεν έχουν θέμα. Και εισερχόμενες και εξερχόμενες.

----------


## puntomania

> Αν και έλαβα απάντηση ότι το πρόβλημα αποκαταστάθηκε εξακολουθώ να έχω θέμα.
> Θα αλλάξω δοκιμαστικά πόρτες από 5060 σε 5065 να δω τι θα γίνει.
> Αν και κλήσεις προς άλλους προορισμούς δεν έχουν θέμα. Και εισερχόμενες και εξερχόμενες.


Γιατί 5065 και οχι 5070?

----------


## thourios

Θα τα δοκιμάσω και τα δύο. Σε κάποια σελίδα της gigaset διάβασα 5065 ενώ στη σελίδα της yuboto κάπου διαβάζω 5070

----------


## thourios

Με την αλλαγή στη θύρα 5065 δούλεψε με τη μία.

----------


## kosath

Έχει πέσει η υπηρεσία και σε άλλους εκτός από μένα; Προσπαθώ να τους πάρω τηλέφωνο αλλά ούτε αυτοί απαντάνε.

Το τηλέφωνο φαίνεται να καλεί κανονικά αλλά δεν απαντάει κανείς όπως και στο δικό μας.

----------


## puntomania

> Έχει πέσει η υπηρεσία και σε άλλους εκτός από μένα; Προσπαθώ να τους πάρω τηλέφωνο αλλά ούτε αυτοί απαντάνε.
> 
> Το τηλέφωνο φαίνεται να καλεί κανονικά αλλά δεν απαντάει κανείς όπως και στο δικό μας.


...εγώ πριν λίγο... δέχτηκα κλήση απο εξωτερικό... έκανα σε κινητό Ελλάδας... όλα καλά!

----------


## kosath

Αποκαταστάθηκε σύντομα ευτυχώς...

----------


## puntomania

ρε παιδιά... σε εισερχόμενες από εξωτερικό... σας εμφανίζει όλο τον αριθμό... μαζί με το 00    πχ... βγάζει 0049,,, ή 49,,,,

----------


## kosath

> ρε παιδιά... σε εισερχόμενες από εξωτερικό... σας εμφανίζει όλο τον αριθμό... μαζί με το 00    πχ... βγάζει 0049,,, ή 49,,,,


49 - τους έστειλα μέιλ για το πότε θα το φτιάξουν αλλά καμία απάντηση! Έχω κι εγώ θέμα με το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα...

----------


## puntomania

> 49 - τους έστειλα μέιλ για το πότε θα το φτιάξουν αλλά καμία απάντηση! Έχω κι εγώ θέμα με το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα...


ναι ρε φίλε... και εγώ το ίδιο... τους έστειλα πριν μέρες και εγώ... αλλα δεν πήρα απάντηση!!!

----------


## dimangelid

> ναι ρε φίλε... και εγώ το ίδιο... τους έστειλα πριν μέρες και εγώ... αλλα δεν πήρα απάντηση!!!


Αν δεν βλέπετε ανταπόκριση πάρτε τους τηλέφωνο

----------


## puntomania

τους πήρα τώρα τηλ... και θα με ενημερώσουν λέει... για να δούμε!

----------


## puntomania

ξανα πήρα τηλ σήμερα... ακόμα τίποτα. άρα υπάρχει θέμα στο κομμάτι αυτό από μεριά τους!!!

- - - Updated - - -

επίσης στο σαιτ τους... το τηλ το έχουν λάθος γραμμένο... έχουν έναν αριθμό περισσότερο στο τέλος!

----------


## paiktaras

Σήμερα έκανα φορητότητα από wind σε yoboto, όμως δεν μπορώ να περάσω τις wan ρυθμίσεις στο modem της Inalan μιας και είναι κλειδωμένο.
Ελπίζω αύριο να μην έχω παρατράγουδα κατά την επικοινωνία μαζί τους

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιες ρυθμίσεις χρειάζεσαι να κάνεις στο WAN της συσκευής της Inalan, για να δουλέψει η VoIP τηλεφωνία της Yuboto.
Κανονικά χρειάζονται να γίνουν μόνο στο αντίστοιχο μενού της τηλεφωνίας.

----------


## paiktaras

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιες ρυθμίσεις χρειάζεσαι να κάνεις στο WAN της συσκευής της Inalan, για να δουλέψει η VoIP τηλεφωνία της Yuboto.
> Κανονικά χρειάζονται να γίνουν μόνο στο αντίστοιχο μενού της τηλεφωνίας.


Το modem της inalan είναι κλειδωμένο, τελικά λύθηκε το θέμα με τηλ στην yoboto και inalan και πλέον λειτουργεί κανονικά.
Πρώτες εντυπώσεις καλές, η ποιότητα είναι καλή , ακούω και με ακούνε μία μία χαρά, απλά όταν καλέσω για να ΄΄ανοίξει΄΄ η γραμμή κάνει 1-2 δευτερόλεπτα .
Συνεχίζουμε  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> Το modem της inalan είναι κλειδωμένο, τελικά λύθηκε το θέμα με τηλ στην yoboto και inalan και πλέον λειτουργεί κανονικά.
> Πρώτες εντυπώσεις καλές, η ποιότητα είναι καλή , ακούω και με ακούνε μία μία χαρά, απλά όταν καλέσω για να ΄΄ανοίξει΄΄ η γραμμή κάνει 1-2 δευτερόλεπτα .
> Συνεχίζουμε


Πάτα μετά το νούμερο το # στο τηλέφωνο, λογικά θα στείλει την κλήση γρηγορότερα

----------


## paiktaras

> Πάτα μετά το νούμερο το # στο τηλέφωνο, λογικά θα στείλει την κλήση γρηγορότερα


Τhaks
Υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο tip που πρέπει να γνωρίζω για ρυθμίσεις κλπ ?

----------


## geioannou

Καλησπερα.
Ειμαι στην online διαδικασια για να παρω νουμερακι και για να προχωρισω στην πληρωμη μου ζηταει αρ. ταυτοτητας, ΑΦΜ, διεύθυνση κλπ.
Ειναι ολα αυτα λογος να τα δηλωσω ?
ειναι υποχρεωτικο ?
το συστημα δεν με αφηνει να προχωρισω αμα δεν γραψω κατι....

----------


## 8anos

> Καλησπερα.
> Ειμαι στην online διαδικασια για να παρω νουμερακι και για να προχωρισω στην πληρωμη μου ζηταει αρ. ταυτοτητας, ΑΦΜ, διεύθυνση κλπ.
> Ειναι ολα αυτα λογος να τα δηλωσω ?
> ειναι υποχρεωτικο ?
> το συστημα δεν με αφηνει να προχωρισω αμα δεν γραψω κατι....


Χρειάζεται γιατί η ταυτοποίηση είναι υποχρεωτική

----------


## geioannou

το εκανα και εκανα και κληση για 23 λεπτα περιπου μεσω wifi. πολυ καλη ποιοτητα.

----------


## stereo

> Καλησπερα.
> Ειμαι στην online διαδικασια για να παρω νουμερακι και για να προχωρισω στην πληρωμη μου ζηταει αρ. ταυτοτητας, ΑΦΜ, διεύθυνση κλπ.
> Ειναι ολα αυτα λογος να τα δηλωσω ?
> ειναι υποχρεωτικο ?
> το συστημα δεν με αφηνει να προχωρισω αμα δεν γραψω κατι....


Φυσικα, ειναι απαραιτητα βαση νομου για να παρεις ελληνικο γεωγραφικο αριθμο. Θα σου ζητησουν επισης και εναν λογαριασμο που να επιβεβαιωνει την διευθυνση σου.

----------


## geioannou

Και έτσι έγινε...

----------


## dotnet

Καλημέρα,

έχω ZTE H168N από Nova/Forthnet με VDSL και Yuboto SIP Trunk με ανοιχτό Port forward στη πόρτα 5060 μόνο για yuboto ip (213.144.173.77) και ανοιχτές 10000-20000 μόνο μόνο για yuboto media rtp ports. Γενικά δουλεύει εκτός του ότι κάποιες κλήσεις κάθε ημέρα εμφανίζονται ως failed χωρίς να φτάνουν ποτέ στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο (Grandstream ucm6202 - updated στο τελευταίο firmware). Αυτό συμβαίνει για κανα 2-3 λεπτο μέσα στην ημέρα και όλες τις άλλες ώρες λειτουργεί άψογα.

Κανείς με παρόμοιο πρόβλημα?

Ευχαριστώ,
Μιχάλης

----------


## astbox

Που εμφανίζονται failed; Επίσης μην αφήνεις ανοιχτές πόρτες προς το κέντρο, οι επιθέσεις γίνονται μαζικά και θα χεις πρόβλημα αργά ή γρήγορα.

----------


## dotnet

> Που εμφανίζονται failed; Επίσης μην αφήνεις ανοιχτές πόρτες προς το κέντρο, οι επιθέσεις γίνονται μαζικά και θα χεις πρόβλημα αργά ή γρήγορα.


Οι πόρτες είναι ανοιχτές μόνο για τις IP της yuboto οπότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Τις failed τις βλέπω στο myvoip.yuboto.com που ειναι το call log της yuboto.

----------


## astbox

Μιας και που πρόκειται για appliance της Grandstream καλύτερα να μιλήσεις μαζί τους.

http://helpdesk.grandstream.com

Θα σε βοηθήσουν πως να τραβήξεις log μέσα από το κέντρο για να δεις για ποιο λόγο χάνεις κλήσεις. Απλά θα πρέπει να είσαι αναλυτικός στην περιγραφή σου αν θες να γλυτώσεις χρόνο. :Smile:

----------


## dotnet

> Μιας και που πρόκειται για appliance της Grandstream καλύτερα να μιλήσεις μαζί τους.
> 
> http://helpdesk.grandstream.com
> 
> Θα σε βοηθήσουν πως να τραβήξεις log μέσα από το κέντρο για να δεις για ποιο λόγο χάνεις κλήσεις. Απλά θα πρέπει να είσαι αναλυτικός στην περιγραφή σου αν θες να γλυτώσεις χρόνο.


Το έχω κάνει και αυτό και λένε να βαλω wireshark και να πετύχω όταν συμβαίνει! καλά κρασιά δλδ.
Επίσης η yuboto δεν μπορεί λέει να ενεργοποιήσει sip trace. Πρέπει να τους πάρω όταν συμβαίνει για να το κάνουν εκείνη τη στιγμή, με την ελπίδα να γίνει στο επόμενο τηλεφωνημα. Μιλάμε για αστεία πράγματα.

----------


## astbox

E θα πρέπει να το κάνεις για να λάβεις τα debug μηνύματα από το grandstream. Αλλιώς πας στα τυφλά.
Στις ρυθμίσεις του trunk δοκίμασε, αν δε το έχεις ήδη κάνει, να ενεργοποιήσεις το heartbeat και άλλαξε το heartbeat frequency σε 30sec.

----------


## dotnet

> E θα πρέπει να το κάνεις για να λάβεις τα debug μηνύματα από το grandstream. Αλλιώς πας στα τυφλά.
> Στις ρυθμίσεις του trunk δοκίμασε, αν δε το έχεις ήδη κάνει, να ενεργοποιήσεις το heartbeat και άλλαξε το heartbeat frequency σε 30sec.


ΟΚ το έκανα αυτό που πρότεινες. Σε ευχαριστώ. Θα δω αν βελτίωσε κάτι και θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## dotnet

> E θα πρέπει να το κάνεις για να λάβεις τα debug μηνύματα από το grandstream. Αλλιώς πας στα τυφλά.
> Στις ρυθμίσεις του trunk δοκίμασε, αν δε το έχεις ήδη κάνει, να ενεργοποιήσεις το heartbeat και άλλαξε το heartbeat frequency σε 30sec.


κάνοντας το παραπάνω δεν μπορούσαν να γίνουν εξερχόμενες κλήσεις, οπότε το γύρισα πίσω...

----------


## almounia

Χαίρετε,
ΔΕΝ έχω γεωγραφικό αριθμό στη yuboto. Αλλά έχω έναν αριθμό της μορφής +200ΧΧΧΧ (αυτό το είδος εσωτερικού αριθμού που σου δίνουν όταν γράφεσαι σε μια VoIP εταιρία)
Πώς γίνεται από την sip εφαρμογή (voiper) (softphone δηλαδή), όταν καλώ κάποιον, να φαίνεται ο αριθμός του κινητού μου τηλεφώνου; Θέλω δηλαδή όταν καλώ από το softphone, στο caller id της κλήσης να φαίνεται ο αριθμός του κινητού μου (ώστε ο παραλήπτης της κλήσης να μην καταλαβαίνει ότι τον καλώ μέσω VoIP) και όχι αυτός ο "εσωτερικός" VoIP αριθμός της yuboto.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## puntomania

> Χαίρετε,
> ΔΕΝ έχω γεωγραφικό αριθμό στη yuboto. Αλλά έχω έναν αριθμό της μορφής +200ΧΧΧΧ (αυτό το είδος εσωτερικού αριθμού που σου δίνουν όταν γράφεσαι σε μια VoIP εταιρία)
> Πώς γίνεται από την sip εφαρμογή (voiper) (softphone δηλαδή), όταν καλώ κάποιον, να φαίνεται ο αριθμός του κινητού μου τηλεφώνου; Θέλω δηλαδή όταν καλώ από το softphone, στο caller id της κλήσης να φαίνεται ο αριθμός του κινητού μου (ώστε ο παραλήπτης της κλήσης να μην καταλαβαίνει ότι τον καλώ μέσω VoIP) και όχι αυτός ο "εσωτερικός" VoIP αριθμός της yuboto.
> Ευχαριστώ


στη μοντουλυς γίνετε και είναι χωρίς κάποιο πάγιο... ( το έχω σε 2 σταθερά οτε ) αλλα και στο κινητο που ειχα ρωτήσει!!! τώρα εδώ... δεν ξέρω τι παίζει!!!

----------


## almounia

Ευχαριστώ
Άρα τεχνικά γίνεται (εφόσον γίνεται σε άλλη εταιρία όπως μου λες)...
Κάποιο μέλος της intertelecom να μας πει, εάν έχει την καλοσύνη;;
thanks

----------


## astbox

Μίλησε με την εταιρεία και πες τους ότι θες να φαίνεται ο αριθμός του κινητού σου, λογικά θα σου ζητήσουν κάποια βεβαίωση για να αποδείξεις ότι όντως σου ανήκει και θα το περάσουν αυτοί στο σύστημα τους.

----------


## puntomania

στη μοντουλους έμενα μου ζήτησαν λογαριασμό οτε... και μια αίτηση που έκανα... για το κινητό... επειδή είναι με κάρτα... ήθελε βεβαίωση κατόχου.. η κάπως έτσι μου το είχαν πει... άλλα δεν το έκανα ακόμα.

----------


## kmpatra

> Χαίρετε,
> ΔΕΝ έχω γεωγραφικό αριθμό στη yuboto. Αλλά έχω έναν αριθμό της μορφής +200ΧΧΧΧ (αυτό το είδος εσωτερικού αριθμού που σου δίνουν όταν γράφεσαι σε μια VoIP εταιρία)
> Πώς γίνεται από την sip εφαρμογή (voiper) (softphone δηλαδή), όταν καλώ κάποιον, να φαίνεται ο αριθμός του κινητού μου τηλεφώνου; Θέλω δηλαδή όταν καλώ από το softphone, στο caller id της κλήσης να φαίνεται ο αριθμός του κινητού μου (ώστε ο παραλήπτης της κλήσης να μην καταλαβαίνει ότι τον καλώ μέσω VoIP) και όχι αυτός ο "εσωτερικός" VoIP αριθμός της yuboto.
> Ευχαριστώ


δεν καταλαβα,σε ποια εταιρια σου εδωσαν αυτο τον αριθμο? Στη yuboto? διοτι ηξερα οτι υποχρεωτικα εκει επρεπε να παρεις γεωγραφικο αριθμο. Αν εισαι στην ιντερτελεκομ που λες παρακάτω,υπαρχει η επιλογη ταυτοποιησης στο control panel,για κινητο. Σου στέλνουν μήνυμα επαλήθευσης.

----------


## 8anos

τώρα τελευταία μου βγάζει συχνά registration failed (request timeout 408) στο zoiper. Το έχει παρατηρήσει κάποιος άλλος;

----------


## stereo

Και σε μενα εδω και λιγη ωρα δε κανει register σε asterisk

----------


## Moho

Ε κάνανε ένα διαλειμματάκι για 30-35 λεπτά και μετά επανήλθε  :Wink:

----------


## geioannou

εδω και ενα μηνα εχω βαλει το νουμερο μου σε freePBX.
Παρατηρω ομως οτι μετα απο 1-2 ημερες χανει το registered και βγαζει 120 Request Sent.
εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα ?
εστειλα μαιλ σημερα στην εταιρεια και περιμενω απαντηση τους, αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω.
αλλο ενα νουμερο απο την viva λειτουργει κανονικα!

----------


## stereo

> εδω και ενα μηνα εχω βαλει το νουμερο μου σε freePBX.
> Παρατηρω ομως οτι μετα απο 1-2 ημερες χανει το registered και βγαζει 120 Request Sent.
> εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα ?
> εστειλα μαιλ σημερα στην εταιρεια και περιμενω απαντηση τους, αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω.
> αλλο ενα νουμερο απο την viva λειτουργει κανονικα!


Με ποιον πάροχο (ISP) και με ποιο ρούτερ; Ο πάροχος σου δίνει και αυτός voip ή pstn?

----------


## geioannou

> Με ποιον πάροχο (ISP) και με ποιο ρούτερ; Ο πάροχος σου δίνει και αυτός voip ή pstn?


με Vodafone.
to pppoe το κανει ενα mikrotik και το modem/router του παροχου ειναι σε bridge mode.
το freepbx εχει μεσα εκτος απο την yuboto, αλλα δυο Νο. ενα voip απο την viva και το Νο απο τον παροχο το οποιο μεσω ενος spa gateway που το κανει το pstn, voip
η viva και το voip apo το spa, λειτουργουν κανονικα.

----------


## stereo

> με Vodafone.
> to pppoe το κανει ενα mikrotik και το modem/router του παροχου ειναι σε bridge mode.
> το freepbx εχει μεσα εκτος απο την yuboto, αλλα δυο Νο. ενα voip απο την viva και το Νο απο τον παροχο το οποιο μεσω ενος spa gateway που το κανει το pstn, voip
> η viva και το voip apo το spa, λειτουργουν κανονικα.


Δοκίμασε να παίξεις από την 5070 (αντί της 5060).

----------


## geioannou

Αλλαξα σε 5070 και εγινε αμεσως registered. Αλλα το ειχα ξανακανει αυτο μιας και το δινει η εταιρεια στις οδηγιες και επαιξε για 1-2 ημερες και μετα εκανε παλι τα ιδια.
Μην κακομελεταω και ας περιμενω....
Ευχαριστω για την ωρα

----------


## stereo

> Αλλαξα σε 5070 και εγινε αμεσως registered. Αλλα το ειχα ξανακανει αυτο μιας και το δινει η εταιρεια στις οδηγιες και επαιξε για 1-2 ημερες και μετα εκανε παλι τα ιδια.
> Μην κακομελεταω και ας περιμενω....
> Ευχαριστω για την ωρα


Στα mikrotik παίζουν κάτι ρυθμίσεις που βοηθούν στη σωστή λειτουργία του voip. Δεν έχω τέτοιο εξοπλισμό και δε γνωρίζω όμως ακριβώς. Νομίζω κάπου έχεις επιλογή "SIP ALG" ή "SIP direct media", δοκίμασε να παίξεις με αυτό.

----------


## geioannou

Να ρωτησω κατι,
Τις πορτες 5060 η 5070 που θελει η εταιρεια να βαλουμε πρεπει να τις ανοιξουμε στο ρουτερ μας;;;;

----------


## stereo

> Να ρωτησω κατι,
> Τις πορτες 5060 η 5070 που θελει η εταιρεια να βαλουμε πρεπει να τις ανοιξουμε στο ρουτερ μας;;;;


Κανονικά όχι, πρέπει να παίξει χωρίς port forward. Πολλοί το κάνουν όμως αν έχουν πρόβλημα. Είναι όμως ότι χειρότερο από θέμα ασφάλειας. Με το που θα ανοίξεις την 5060 θα αρχίσεις αμέσως να δέχεσαι hacking attemps. Και είναι πολύ πιθανό να σε χακάρουν και να χρεωθείς ένα σωρό κλήσεις.

----------


## geioannou

Τοτε υπαρχειη εξης ερωτηση. Πως ενω αυτες οι πορτες ειναι κλειστες, η yuboto παιζει πισω απο αυτες;;

----------


## stereo

> Τοτε υπαρχειη εξης ερωτηση. Πως ενω αυτες οι πορτες ειναι κλειστες, η yuboto παιζει πισω απο αυτες;;


Δεν ανοίγεις τις πόρτες γιατί *εσύ* συνδέεσαι στο server της yuboto και όχι η yuboto σε εσένα. Την 5060 την ανοίγει η yuboto. Θα χρειαζόταν να την ανοίξεις εάν ήθελες στο δικό σου freepbx server να κάνουν register απομακρυσμένα τηλέφωνα μέσω ίντερνετ. 

Όπως θα άνοιγες την πόρτα 80 π.χ. αν είχες web server στο σπίτι σου αλλά δεν νομίζω να την ανοίγεις για να σερφάρεις στο ίντερνετ.

----------


## geioannou

Ναι σωστα. Κατανοητο.....

----------


## astbox

Όταν κάνεις εσύ register στον πάροχο δεν χρειάζεται το port forward γιατί φροντίζει το nat του router σου να κρατάει ανοιχτό το connection και το mapping μεταξύ ip και ports που χρησιμοποιούνται.
Βέβαια υπάρχει κάποιο timeout οπότε το περίφημο qualify=yes που έχεις στα options του sip trunk φροντίζουν κάθε 60 δευτερόλεπτα αν θυμάμαι καλά, να στέλνει ένα sip options πακέτο στον πάροχο για να μένει ανοιχτή η σύνδεση.
Αν το σβήσεις, το nat θα κλείσει την σύνδεση και μετά θα πρέπει να κάνεις πάλι register ή να πάρεις τηλέφωνο. Αν σε πάρουν ή θα χτυπάει στο βρόντο ή απλά θα πάρουν το μήνυμα του παρόχου.

Η yuboto στον server της έχει μόνιμα ανοιχτά τα συγκεκριμένα Ports απλά θεωρώ ότι κάνει κάποιο filtering ώστε να αποφεύγει επιθέσεις.

Σχετικά με το πρόβλημα σου, αν θες κάνε το qualify=20 ώστε να στέλνει πιο συχνά το sip options.

----------


## geioannou

> Όταν κάνεις εσύ register στον πάροχο δεν χρειάζεται το port forward γιατί φροντίζει το nat του router σου να κρατάει ανοιχτό το connection και το mapping μεταξύ ip και ports που χρησιμοποιούνται.
> Βέβαια υπάρχει κάποιο timeout οπότε το περίφημο qualify=yes που έχεις στα options του sip trunk φροντίζουν κάθε 60 δευτερόλεπτα αν θυμάμαι καλά, να στέλνει ένα sip options πακέτο στον πάροχο για να μένει ανοιχτή η σύνδεση.
> Αν το σβήσεις, το nat θα κλείσει την σύνδεση και μετά θα πρέπει να κάνεις πάλι register ή να πάρεις τηλέφωνο. Αν σε πάρουν ή θα χτυπάει στο βρόντο ή απλά θα πάρουν το μήνυμα του παρόχου.
> 
> Η yuboto στον server της έχει μόνιμα ανοιχτά τα συγκεκριμένα Ports απλά θεωρώ ότι κάνει κάποιο filtering ώστε να αποφεύγει επιθέσεις.
> 
> Σχετικά με το πρόβλημα σου, αν θες κάνε το qualify=20 ώστε να στέλνει πιο συχνά το sip options.



ναι, αυτο που λες μου το εχει κανει. εκει που με παιρνει καποιος και η κληση πεφτει στον βροντο (μου το λενε οταν με παιρνουν στο κινητο) μολις κανω εγω μια κληση, τοτε εχει τυχη να ξεμπλωκαρει!.
αλλα ακομα εαν το κανω 20, αυτο ειναι φυσιολογικο που συμβαινει ?
δεν θα επρεπε να παιξει φυσιολογικα οπως γινεται σε ολους ? εκτος εαν το εχετε και εσεις 20!

Υ.Γ. ο αριθμος στο πεδιο qualify να φανταστω οτι μετραει sec ?

----------


## astbox

Ή δεν έχεις καθόλου το qualify στο sip trunk ή το router σου έχει ενεργοποιημένο το sip alg και σου τρώει το sip options.
Ναι μετράει σε sec.

----------


## geioannou

το qualify το εχω στο sip trunk. απλα ολο το text που δινει η yuboto το ειχα βαλει με διαφορετικη σύνταξη οπου το ειχα απο αλλο παροχο.
δεν ξερω αν φταιει αυτο, αλλα περασα αυτο που δινει η yuboto. μου ξανα εκανε το προβλημα και μετα αλλαξα την πορτα απο 5060 σε 5070. απο τοτε και 24 ωρες μετα δεν μου ξανα κολλησε και ειναι συνεχεια Registered.
ισως λοιπον ηθελε ΚΑΙ την δικη τους συνταξη και την πορτα 5070.
θα φανει στις επομενες ημερες.
τωρα για το ρουτερ μου δεν ξερω. σε mikrotik δεν ειχα ποτε ψαξει κατι αντιστοιχο. θα του ριξω μια ματια για να ξερω ομως, αν και δεν θυμαμαι κατι σχετικο στο μενου του mk.

----------


## almounia

Έχετε κάποιο πρόβλημα να κάνετε register τον sip client στην yuboto αυτή τη στιγμή ή βάζω λάθος τα credentials μου;
"Registration Failes - Request Timeout 408) μου βγάζει

----------


## stereo

Μάλλον κάνεις κάτι λάθος. Όλα εντάξει σε εμένα.

----------


## almounia

Ευχαριστώ. Το έχουν πολύ μπερδευτικό πάντως.

Έχω φέρει έναν αριθμό σταθερού τηλεφώνου με φορητότητα από την viva στην yuboto και δεν ξέρω τι να χρησιμοποίησω ως username και ως password γιατί υπάρχουν πολλαπλά usernames και passwords στο members area της yuboto.

Κάποιος μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί σαν username τον αριθμό του κινητού του, ή τον σταθερό αριθμό που έχει φέρει με φορητότητα ή τον αριθμό του τύπου 2007ΧΧΧΧ που φαίνεται στο control panel. Επίσης βλέπω να υπάρχουν μέσα στο members area κωδικοί PIN, άλλοι κωδικοί πιο μακροσκελείς. ΧΙΛΙΟΙ ΔΥΟ ΚΩΔΙΚΟΙ. Γιατί μας μπερδεύουν έτσι;;;!
Πολύ μπερδεμένο, γιατί δεν το γράφουν απλά;;;

Καμιά ιδέα φίλοι μου;

----------


## stereo

> Ευχαριστώ. Το έχουν πολύ μπερδευτικό πάντως.
> 
> Έχω φέρει έναν αριθμό σταθερού τηλεφώνου με φορητότητα από την viva στην yuboto και δεν ξέρω τι να χρησιμοποίησω ως username και ως password γιατί υπάρχουν πολλαπλά usernames και passwords στο members area της yuboto.
> 
> Κάποιος μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί σαν username τον αριθμό του κινητού του, ή τον σταθερό αριθμό που έχει φέρει με φορητότητα ή τον αριθμό του τύπου 2007ΧΧΧΧ που φαίνεται στο control panel. Επίσης βλέπω να υπάρχουν μέσα στο members area κωδικοί PIN, άλλοι κωδικοί πιο μακροσκελείς. ΧΙΛΙΟΙ ΔΥΟ ΚΩΔΙΚΟΙ. Γιατί μας μπερδεύουν έτσι;;;!
> Πολύ μπερδεμένο, γιατί δεν το γράφουν απλά;;;
> 
> Καμιά ιδέα φίλοι μου;


Θα συνδεθείς εδώ και θα πας στο "Οι συνδέσεις μου". Εκεί κάπου θα βρεις το "ρυθμίσεις συσκευής" όπου τα γράφει όλα.

Username βάζεις ένα τετραψήφιο, το password στο δίνει ακριβώς από κάτω όπως και την IP sip.yuboto.com

----------


## almounia

Ευχαριστώ
Πήγα εκεί που λες αλλά σαν username συσκευής μου βγάζει ένα 8ψήφιο, όχι 4ψήφιο, της μορφής 2007ΧΧΧΧ
Από κάτω δείχνει το password. Το βάζω αλλά δεν λειτουργεί.

Να βάλω μόνο τα 4 τελευταία ψηφία του username που δείχνει;;;

*Λοιπόν, δεν έκανα τίποτα λάθος, δεν άλλαξα τίποτα απολύτως, μπροστά στα μάτια μου δούλεψε, έκανα restart τη συσκευή και συνδέθηκε. ΕΛΕΟΣ .ΕΛΕΟΣ. ΕΛΕΟΣ.*

----------


## stereo

> Ευχαριστώ
> Πήγα εκεί που λες αλλά σαν username συσκευής μου βγάζει ένα 8ψήφιο, όχι 4ψήφιο, της μορφής 2007ΧΧΧΧ
> Από κάτω δείχνει το password. Το βάζω αλλά δεν λειτουργεί.
> 
> Να βάλω μόνο τα 4 τελευταία ψηφία του username που δείχνει;;;
> 
> *Λοιπόν, δεν έκανα τίποτα λάθος, δεν άλλαξα τίποτα απολύτως, μπροστά στα μάτια μου δούλεψε, έκανα restart τη συσκευή και συνδέθηκε. ΕΛΕΟΣ .ΕΛΕΟΣ. ΕΛΕΟΣ.*


Μάλλον, επειδή αυξήθηκε το πελατολόγιό τους, έχουν πλέον 8ψήφια username. Δεν το ήξερα. 

Αφού δουλεύει πλέον δεν έχει σημασία.

----------


## almounia

ακριβως ευχαριστω παντως

----------


## mento2000gr

Χθες έκανα test κλήσεις με landlines και mobiles Τασκένδης (κεντρική Ασία) και δεν περνούσε καμιά, ενώ με skype (dialpad) συνδέθηκα και μίλησα σε καλή ποιότητα. 
Landlines Λονδίνου και Αθηνας δεν έιχαν πρόβλημα.

----------


## jap

Ήρθε email, για όσους έχουν SIP trunk:




> Προσθήκη νέου SIP Server - Οδηγίες παραμετροποίησης Asterisk

----------


## mento2000gr

> Χθες έκανα test κλήσεις με landlines και mobiles Τασκένδης (κεντρική Ασία) και δεν περνούσε καμιά, ενώ με skype (dialpad) συνδέθηκα και μίλησα σε καλή ποιότητα. 
> Landlines Λονδίνου και Αθηνας δεν έιχαν πρόβλημα.


Πολύ ικανοποιημένος από τη γρήγορη ανταπόκριση του τμήματος υποστηριξης της yubutu. 
Αυθημερόν με ενημέρωσαν πως αναζητούν λύση. Σε 24 ωρες οι κλήσεις προς Τασκένδη me yubutu ήταν εφικτές. 

Από Omnivoice (που είχε το ίδιο πρόβλημα) ακόμη περιμένω εκτίμηση χρόνου επίλυσης. 

Η ποιότητα ήχου στην πρώτη εμπειρία με τη Yubutu θετικότατη. 
Καμία σύγκριση με την Omnivoice, στην οποία έχω ήδη ξοδέψει κάπου 1500 ευρώ σε εξερχόμενες υπεραστικές.

Αν κάποιος έχει αντίθετη γνώμη, ας μου δώει παρακαλώ στοιχεία, για να μην κάνω τζάμπα την οριστική μετακόμιση προς yubutu.

----------


## DVader

Καλημέρα,

Προσωπικά πριν από κανά χρόνο είχα Yubuto λογαριασμό.

Να ενημερώσω ότι έχω κέντρο Elastix/Issabel το οποίο πάντα είναι ενημερωμένο και updated.

Γενικά είχα διάφορα προβλήματα με τις κλήσεις τα οποία ποτέ δεν λύθηκαν όσο ήμουν. Τα είχα αναφέρει οπότε μπορείς να τα βρεις ακριβώς και με στοιχεία. 
Αυτό που με είχε ενοχλήσει πάντως είναι ότι στην υποστήριξη τους είχαμε μπει σε μια διαδικασία μη προβλεπόμενη για υποστήριξη. 

Ακόμη και σήμερα το γεγονός ότι πρέπει να ανοίξω πόρτες για να παίξουν οι υπηρεσίες τους όταν σε πολλές άλλες εταιρίες παίζουν χωρίς να είναι απαραίτητες οι επεμβάσεις σε firewalls/routers για μένα τίθεται θέμα ασφάλειας.

Γενικά όμως να ξέρεις όλα είναι θέμα δοκιμών  και προτίμησης ... Εσύ μπορείς να θεωρείς ότι το άνοιγμα πορτών σε όποιον να είναι δεν αποτελεί τρύπα οπότε όλα καλά για σένα ... Εγώ μπορείς να έιναι happy αλλού εσύ εδώ..  Και ότι στοιχεία και να σου πει κάποιος αφορούν την δικιά του περίπτωση που σε σένα μπορεί να μην ισχύει ... Π.χ εγώ είχα ΟΤΕ σαν κύριο πάροχο και backup έχω Forthnet. Στον 2ο δεν είχα πρόβλημα αλλά στον ΟΤΕ είχα..

Καλά τα σχόλια από όλους αλλά δεν είναι ποτέ σαν την δικιά σου εμπειρία... Εγώ πλέον έχω κάποιον σταθερό voip πάροχο και αν θέλω να πάω αλλού για ένα διάστημα έχω και τους δύο και όταν δώ ότι ο νέος δεν έχει πρόβλημα τότε φεύγω από τον 1ο. 

Οπότε δοκίμασε τους... Μπορεί η δικιά μου εμπειρία να ήταν σε λάθος στιγμή για αυτούς και πλέον τα δικά μου προβλήματα π.χ να μην υφίστανται ... 

Γενικά κάνε δοκιμή ...

- - - Updated - - -

Και μένα πάντως η ποιότητα ήχου με τράβηξε και το panel τους.

----------


## thanar

Καλησπέρα σας. Έχω VDSL Cosmote, από εκεί φεύγουν 3 wifi links σε 3 διαφορετικά LAN subnets σε ακτίνα 4-5km, στα οποία τρέχουν από 1 linksys PAP2T για sip τηλεφωνία. Και τα 3 έπαιξαν με τη μία, νομίζω άλλαξα μόνο τις πόρτες. Εντυπωσιάστηκα. Στα 2 τρέχουμε yuboto, στο άλλο omnivoice. Η yuboto παίζει επίσης άψογα και με το YUBOTalk για iOS, ενώ με το Zoiper είχα προβληματάκια.

Η yuboto με τη μία μου φάνηκε σαν να είχε καλύτερη ποιότητα ήχου σε σχέση με omnivoice.

Αυτό που με ζορίζει είναι να καταλάβω τι codecs υποστηρίζουν και τι περνάει από τον έναν provider στον άλλον. Με βάση παλιότερη απάντηση της yuboto στο forum, υποστηρίζουν (Ιούνιος 2015) g.729, g.711, GSM και iLBC. Έκανα κάποιες δοκιμές, αλλά άκρη δεν έβγαλα!

----------


## dfoust

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας να σεταρει την yuboto σε technicolor TG788;; δεν έχω καταφέρει να το κάνω. Ενώ με omnivoice, intertelecom, betamax, κάνει registered και δουλεύουν κανονικά.

----------


## 8anos

πήρα αυτο το εμαιλ απο την yuboto για προσφορά στο χρόνο ομιλίας. Το βάζω για όποιον μπορεί να τον ενδιαφέρει 




> Καλή χρονιά σε όλους!
> 
> Καλωσορίζουμε τον νέο χρόνο με πολλά δώρα και περισσότερο χρόνο… ομιλίας.
> Η Yuboto – Telephony σας προσφέρει διαφοροποιημένα πακέτα χρόνου για όλες τις ανάγκες του 2018.
> 
> Μιλήστε ελεύθερα, όσο θέλετε και με όποιους θέλετε με το πακέτο που σας ταιριάζει:
> 
>     Με αγορά χρόνου ομιλίας 20€, παίρνετε συνολικά χρόνο ομιλίας αξίας 22€.
>     Με αγορά χρόνου ομιλίας 50€, παίρνετε συνολικά χρόνο ομιλίας αξίας 57,5€.
> ...

----------


## jap

Κάθε φέτος και χειρότερα. To Πάσχα είχαν δώσει τα διπλάσια δωρεάν και αν θυμάμαι καλά μέχρι πέρσι τα Χριστούγεννα ήταν από λιγότερο ελάχιστο ποσό. Δεν με χαλάει βέβαια (αν και δεν θα βάλω γιατί το 20ρικο είναι πολύ για μένα).

----------


## puntomania

προσοχή μην την πατήσετε σαν εμένα... που ήρθε η ώρα της ανανέωσής των αριθμών... και έπρεπε να βάλω εξτρά χρήματα... από αυτά που είχα μέσα!!!

----------


## jap

Σωστό κι αυτό, τα χρήματα αυτά πάνε για ξόδεμα μόνο σε κλήσεις, οι ανανεώσεις πληρώνονται ξεχωριστά.

----------


## outSSIDer

Καλησπέρα. Έχω ένα νούμερο μόνο για εισερχόμενες το οποίο έληξε και δεν το έχω ανανεώσει ακόμα.
Παρόλαυτα συνεχίζω να δέχομαι κλήσεις κανονικά.
Γνωρίζει κανείς τι προθεσμία δίνουν πριν χαθεί το νούμερο;

Επίσης αναφέρθηκε ότι η intertelecom ξεκίνησε να προσφέρει G711 στις εισερχόμενες.
Πώς μπορώ να δω τι codec χρησιμοποιεί η yuboto για τις εισερχόμενες; (Έχω ένα linksys SPA3102)

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## stereo

> Καλησπέρα. Έχω ένα νούμερο μόνο για εισερχόμενες το οποίο έληξε και δεν το έχω ανανεώσει ακόμα.
> Παρόλαυτα συνεχίζω να δέχομαι κλήσεις κανονικά.
> Γνωρίζει κανείς τι προθεσμία δίνουν πριν χαθεί το νούμερο;
> 
> Επίσης αναφέρθηκε ότι η intertelecom ξεκίνησε να προσφέρει G711 στις εισερχόμενες.
> Πώς μπορώ να δω τι codec χρησιμοποιεί η yuboto για τις εισερχόμενες; (Έχω ένα linksys SPA3102)
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


H yuboto παίζει με g729 στις εισερχόμενες. Όχι ότι το έχω ψάξει, αλλά είναι εμφανές.

----------


## outSSIDer

> H yuboto παίζει με g729 στις εισερχόμενες. Όχι ότι το έχω ψάξει, αλλά είναι εμφανές.


Ναι η αλήθεια είναι ότι φαίνεται, ή μάλλον πιο σωστά, ακούγεται.
Άλλωστε αναφέρεται και στις οδηγίες τους: " Preferred codec: G729a "
Το θέμα είναι αν υπάρχει τρόπος να παρακολουθώ τον codec, μήπως και αλλάξει (λέμε τώρα..)

----------


## stereo

> Ναι η αλήθεια είναι ότι φαίνεται, ή μάλλον πιο σωστά, ακούγεται.
> Άλλωστε αναφέρεται και στις οδηγίες τους: " Preferred codec: G729a "
> Το θέμα είναι αν υπάρχει τρόπος να παρακολουθώ τον codec, μήπως και αλλάξει (λέμε τώρα..)


Να το παρακολουθείς μέσα από το panel τους δεν νομίζω ότι γίνεται. Εγώ καλώ από κινητό cosmote και βάζω την κλήση σε αναμονή από το κινητό. Από το τραγούδι αναμονής της cosmote κάνει μπαμ αν είναι κάτι χειρότερο από g711.

Ορίστε και 2 δείγματα ήχου από yuboto και cosmote.
Cosmote VS Yuboto.zip

----------


## outSSIDer

H σύνδεση μου έχει λήξει εδώ και 140 ημέρες περίπου.
Παρόλαυτά δέχομαι κανονικά κλήσεις.
Αν κάνω αίτηση φορητότητας για άλλη εταιρία, θα την απορρίψει η yuboto;

----------


## thourios

> H σύνδεση μου έχει λήξει εδώ και 140 ημέρες περίπου.
> Παρόλαυτά δέχομαι κανονικά κλήσεις.
> Αν κάνω αίτηση φορητότητας για άλλη εταιρία, θα την απορρίψει η yuboto;


Λογικά αν έχεις ξοφλήσει τους λογαριασμούς δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## puntomania

> H σύνδεση μου έχει λήξει εδώ και 140 ημέρες περίπου.
> Παρόλαυτά δέχομαι κανονικά κλήσεις.
> Αν κάνω αίτηση φορητότητας για άλλη εταιρία, θα την απορρίψει η yuboto;


κάνε δοκιμή... και πες μας να ξέρουμε!!!

το πιο πιθανό είναι να σου χρεώσουν το πάγιο του έτους... για την φορητοτητα

----------


## outSSIDer

Δεν χρωστάω κάτι άλλο. Το υπόλοιπο μου είναι στα 0.14€
Απλά δεν καταλαβαίνω πότε πρέπει να κάνει κανείς αίτηση φορητότητας για να μη χρεωθείς το πάγιο του 2ο χρόνου.
Πριν το 12μηνο έχεις συμβόλαιο. Μια ημέρα μετά το 12μηνο είσαι ελεύθερος να φύγεις αλλά πέφτει κατευθείαν χρέωση για ολόκληρη τη χρονιά.
Δεν είναι σωστό να χρεώσουν ολόκληρο το πάγιο.
Κανονικά θα πρέπει να χρεώσουν το πάγιο ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΚΑ για τις ημέρες που παρέμεινα στην εταιρία.
Όπως άλλωστε συμβαίνει και με τους υπόλοιπους παρόχους οι οποίοι χρεώνουν το πάγιο του μήνα αναλογα με τις ημέρες που παρέμεινες.

Το θέμα είναι αν κόψουν την αίτηση

----------


## puntomania

> Δεν χρωστάω κάτι άλλο. Το υπόλοιπο μου είναι στα 0.14€
> Απλά δεν καταλαβαίνω πότε πρέπει να κάνει κανείς αίτηση φορητότητας για να μη χρεωθείς το πάγιο του 2ο χρόνου.
> Πριν το 12μηνο έχεις συμβόλαιο. Μια ημέρα μετά το 12μηνο είσαι ελεύθερος να φύγεις αλλά πέφτει κατευθείαν χρέωση για ολόκληρη τη χρονιά.
> Δεν είναι σωστό να χρεώσουν ολόκληρο το πάγιο.
> Κανονικά θα πρέπει να χρεώσουν το πάγιο ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΚΑ για τις ημέρες που παρέμεινα στην εταιρία.
> Όπως άλλωστε συμβαίνει και με τους υπόλοιπους παρόχους οι οποίοι χρεώνουν το πάγιο του μήνα αναλογα με τις ημέρες που παρέμεινες.
> 
> Το θέμα είναι αν κόψουν την αίτηση


το πάγιο είναι προπληρωμένο...για τους 12 μήνες... οπότε φεύγεις όποτε θες... για μερικές μέρες δε νομίζω να σου πούνε τίποτα... αλλά εσύ κοντεύεις 6μηνο!!! και στην τελική... μιλάμε για 13.2!!!

----------


## outSSIDer

Θα κάνω την αίτηση και θα ενημερώσω για την έκβαση της.

btw, γνωρίζει κανείς αν κινδυνεύω να χάσω το νούμερο;
( στο εξάμηνο ας πούμε )

----------


## dimangelid

> Θα κάνω την αίτηση και θα ενημερώσω για την έκβαση της.
> 
> btw, γνωρίζει κανείς αν κινδυνεύω να χάσω το νούμερο;
> ( στο εξάμηνο ας πούμε )


Από την στιγμή που διακοπεί ένας αριθμός, τους πρώτους 6 μήνες μπορεί να τον ξαναπάρει ο τελευταίος του ιδιοκτήτης. Μετά μπορεί να τον πάρει ο οποιοσδήποτε.

Κάνε σύντομα την αίτηση στην άλλη εταιρία.

----------


## outSSIDer

> Από την στιγμή που διακοπεί ένας αριθμός, τους πρώτους 6 μήνες μπορεί να τον ξαναπάρει ο τελευταίος του ιδιοκτήτης. Μετά μπορεί να τον πάρει ο οποιοσδήποτε.
> 
> Κάνε σύντομα την αίτηση στην άλλη εταιρία.


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## jap

> Το θέμα είναι αν κόψουν την αίτηση


Είναι 1 από τους 3 λόγους που δικαιολογούν πλέον απόρριψη



Off Topic


		19. Μπορεί ο πάροχος-δότης να αρνηθεί τη φορητότητα του αριθμού μου και υπό ποιες προϋποθέσεις; 

Είναι πολύ σημαντικό τα στοιχεία του συνδρομητή στην αίτηση φορητότητας να είναι σωστά και πλήρη έτσι ώστε κατά τον έλεγχο των στοιχείων που κάνει ο πάροχος-δότης να υπάρχει συμφωνία με τα ήδη καταχωρημένα στοιχεία του συνδρομητή. Ο πάροχος-δότης δύναται να απορρίψει την αίτηση φορητότητας ενός αριθμού μόνο:

- Εάν ο Α.Φ.Μ. ή ο Αριθμός Δελτίου Ταυτότητας, ή Διαβατηρίου της αίτησης είναι διαφορετικός σε σχέση με τα αντίστοιχα στοιχεία που έχει ο πάροχος-δότης στην κατοχή του.
*- Εάν ο αριθμός (ή οι αριθμοί) για τον οποίο υποβάλλεται η αίτηση είναι μη ενεργός*
- Εάν ο αριθμός (ή οι αριθμοί) για τον οποίο υποβάλλεται η αίτηση ανήκει σε άλλον συνδρομητή. 
	


Η κάθε yuboto μπορεί να κάνει ό,τι θέλει, αλλά κανονικά θα πρέπει να ανανεώσεις και να κάνεις τη μεταφορά ΠΡΙΝ ΛΗΞΕΙ η πληρωμένη περίοδος. 

Για αυτό που ρωτάς, το σωστό για να μη χάσεις τα χρήματα της προπληρωμής είναι λίγες μέρες πριν τη λήξη του 12μήνου. Δεν ισχύει ό,τι στη σταθερή, εκεί υπάρχουν ποινές για πρόωρη διακοπή αλλά και μετατρέπονται αυτόματα οι συμβάσεις σε αορίστου. 

Τέλος, το ότι δεν το έχουν κόψει και δέχεσαι κλήσεις δεν λέει τίποτα.

----------


## puntomania

...έχει μεταβεί και η yuboto στις εισερχόμενες στον 711?

----------


## chris01

Πιστεύω πως όχι. Δεν έχουν την ίδια ποιότητα με τις εξερχόμενες.

----------


## puntomania

χμμμ δεν το τσέκαρα ακόμη.... άλλα έχω τέτοια ενημέρωση... και είπα να ρωτήσω... γιατι μου είπαν οτι έφτιαξαν και το θέμα με τις εισερχόμενες απο εξωτερικό που έκοβε η αναγνώριση τα δύο 00...

----------


## kosath

> μου είπαν οτι έφτιαξαν και το θέμα με τις εισερχόμενες απο εξωτερικό που έκοβε η αναγνώριση τα δύο 00...


Μπααααα - ακόμη απουσιάζει το 00

----------


## hxooptiki

η yuboto αξιζει την εχω περιπου 2 χρονια δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα, εχω 2 αριθμους, ποιοτητα φωνης παρα πολυ καλη γενικα ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος.

----------


## thourios

Έβαλα μια συσκευή Grandstream 1625 επάνω σε παλιό modem router Linksys wag 200g. 
παρατηρώ ότι στα 15 λεπτά ομιλίας μου ρίχνει τη γραμμή.
Έχω και έναν αριθμό της omnivoice πάνω στην ίδια συσκευή. Εκεί δεν έχω δοκιμάσει και δεν ξέρω τι παίζει.
Μήπως υπάρχει κάποια ρύθμιση;

----------


## paiktaras

Υπάρχει κάποια ρύθμιση για φραγή εισερχόμενων από απόρρητο νούμερο ?

----------


## Nikiforos

> Υπάρχει κάποια ρύθμιση για φραγή εισερχόμενων από απόρρητο νούμερο ?


με τι συσκευη το δουλευεις?

----------


## paiktaras

> με τι συσκευη το δουλευεις?


κουμπωμένο panasonic σε modem της inalan HUAWEI HG8245T

----------


## Nikiforos

> κουμπωμένο panasonic σε modem της inalan HUAWEI HG8245T


απ οσο εχω δει στην σελιδα της δεν αναφερει κατι τετοιο αν ειναι εφικτο http://www.yuboto-telephony.gr/dynat...iakes-efkolies
προτεινω να τους ρωτησεις, στο ρουτερ της INALAN εχει καμια δυνατοτητα? τπτ ρυθμισεις στο VOIP κομματι του? ποιο εχεις?

αν ειχες αστερισκ ξερω πως γινεται.
επισης πιθανως να γινεται και απο φορητες συσκευες με καποια sip clients.
Εχω ακουσει και καποια panasonic τηλεφωνα ασυρματα οτι μπορουν να κανουν blacklist αλλα δεν ξερω ποια ειναι αυτα και αν γινεται σε νουμερα με αποκρυψη αριθμου.

----------


## paiktaras

> απ οσο εχω δει στην σελιδα της δεν αναφερει κατι τετοιο αν ειναι εφικτο http://www.yuboto-telephony.gr/dynat...iakes-efkolies
> προτεινω να τους ρωτησεις, στο ρουτερ της INALAN εχει καμια δυνατοτητα? τπτ ρυθμισεις στο VOIP κομματι του? ποιο εχεις?
> 
> αν ειχες αστερισκ ξερω πως γινεται.
> επισης πιθανως να γινεται και απο φορητες συσκευες με καποια sip clients.
> Εχω ακουσει και καποια panasonic τηλεφωνα ασυρματα οτι μπορουν να κανουν blacklist αλλα δεν ξερω ποια ειναι αυτα και αν γινεται σε νουμερα με αποκρυψη αριθμου.


στο μοντεμ δεν επεμβαίνεις, μόνο η εταιρια (inalan) δυστυχώς.
Τους πήρα τηλ ( yobo ) αλλά απάντηση από Τρίτη .........

----------


## Nikiforos

με το μηχανημα ποιος ασχολειτε αυτοι ή η Ιναλαν?

----------


## paiktaras

> με το μηχανημα ποιος ασχολειτε αυτοι ή η Ιναλαν?


αν λες για το modem , μονο η inalan.
Eίναι κλειδωμένο, δεν μπορώ να κάνω καμιά κίνηση ο, ακόμα και τις ρυθμίσεις της yobo τις πέρασαν αυτοί ΄΄συστημικά΄΄

----------


## Nikiforos

> αν λες για το modem , μονο η inalan.
> Eίναι κλειδωμένο, δεν μπορώ να κάνω καμιά κίνηση ο, ακόμα και τις ρυθμίσεις της yobo τις πέρασαν αυτοί ΄΄συστημικά΄΄


μηπως να ρωτησεις την ΙΝΑΛΑΝ τοτε?

----------


## outSSIDer

Χίλια συγνώμη, λάθος κείμενο έκανα παράθεση.
Το σωστό λοιπόν:




> Έβαλα μια συσκευή Grandstream 1625 επάνω σε παλιό modem router Linksys wag 200g. 
> παρατηρώ ότι στα 15 λεπτά ομιλίας μου ρίχνει τη γραμμή.
> Έχω και έναν αριθμό της omnivoice πάνω στην ίδια συσκευή. Εκεί δεν έχω δοκιμάσει και δεν ξέρω τι παίζει.
> Μήπως υπάρχει κάποια ρύθμιση;



Έχω κι εγώ το ίδιο θέμα σε linksys spa3102 (κάθε 15 λεπτά πέφτει η γραμμή)

Μήπως φταίει ο πάροχος της γραμμής; (Forthnet έχω)

----------


## Nikiforos

> Έχω κι εγώ το ίδιο θέμα σε linksys spa3102
> 
> Μήπως φταίει ο πάροχος της γραμμής; (Forthnet έχω)


καλημερα, για την forthnet εχει επιλογη στο mynova να μην δεχεται κλησεις απο νουμερα με αποκρυψη.
Στο linksys spa 3102 μπορεις να βαλεις μεχρι 8 νουμερα να τα στελνει στο απειρο....βαραει ομως μια φορα.
νομιζω με καποιον τροπο πρεπει να γινεται να ριχνει και αυτα με αποκρυψη πχ με .*. καπως ετσι που σημαινει οσα δεν εχουν αριθμο καλουντος.
Χρησιμοποιεις το linksys αυτο για την yuboto ή με την pstn της nova ?

----------


## paiktaras

> μηπως να ρωτησεις την ΙΝΑΛΑΝ τοτε?


Nαι , Τρίτη θα επικοινωνήσω και με τους δύο, μου φαίνεται κουφό να μην υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα

----------


## dfoust

Έχει κάποιος θέμα με την yuboto; δεν δουλεύει καθόλου αυτήν την ώρα .

----------


## thourios

Υπάρχει πράγματι πρόβλημα τώρα ενώ ο αριθμός είναι registered κανονικά.

----------


## geioannou

εχω yuboto σε freePBX σε rasberry. Εδω και πολλους μηνες μου κανει ξαφνικα βγαζει απο "registered" σε "send request" και η γραμμη δεν ειναι λειτουργική. επιτελους μετα απο καιρο καταλαβα το πως και κατω απο ποιες συνθήκες συμβαίνει το "send request" που πολλες φορες συμβαινει στην γραμμη.
παρατηρισα λοιπον και το επιβεβαίωσα οτι καθε φορα που αλλαζει η public IP απο τον παροχο μου (vodafone), για οποιοδηποτε λογο, ειτε πέσει το ρευμα και κανει reboot το modem, ειτε συμβει κατι απο μεριάς του παροχου, τοτε στο freepbx βγαινει send request και δεν λειτουργει η γραμμη. εαν κανω αλλαγη πορτας (απο 5060-5070, αυτες ειναι οι πορτες που κανω αλλαγες) τοτε απευθείας το προβλημα αποκαθίσταται και το registered και η φυσιολογικη λειτουργια επανερχεται.
ξερει κανεις γιατι συμβαινει αυτο και πως μπορω να το αποτρέπω μιας και ως τωρα πρεπει το κοιταω καθημερινά για το αν αλλαξε η public IP για να αλλαξω αμεσως πορτα.

----------


## puntomania

> εχω yuboto σε freePBX σε rasberry. Εδω και πολλους μηνες μου κανει ξαφνικα βγαζει απο "registered" σε "send request" και η γραμμη δεν ειναι λειτουργική. επιτελους μετα απο καιρο καταλαβα το πως και κατω απο ποιες συνθήκες συμβαίνει το "send request" που πολλες φορες συμβαινει στην γραμμη.
> παρατηρισα λοιπον και το επιβεβαίωσα οτι καθε φορα που αλλαζει η public IP απο τον παροχο μου (vodafone), για οποιοδηποτε λογο, ειτε πέσει το ρευμα και κανει reboot το modem, ειτε συμβει κατι απο μεριάς του παροχου, τοτε στο freepbx βγαινει send request και δεν λειτουργει η γραμμη. εαν κανω αλλαγη πορτας (απο 5060-5070, αυτες ειναι οι πορτες που κανω αλλαγες) τοτε απευθείας το προβλημα αποκαθίσταται και το registered και η φυσιολογικη λειτουργια επανερχεται.
> ξερει κανεις γιατι συμβαινει αυτο και πως μπορω να το αποτρέπω μιας και ως τωρα πρεπει το κοιταω καθημερινά για το αν αλλαξε η public IP για να αλλαξω αμεσως πορτα.


χμμμ εγώ το έχω στην 5070... αλλά δεν αλλάζει η ip μου τόσο συχνα... ΟΤΕ
μπορεί να είναι και απο το raspbx το είχα δουλεψει για κάνα χρόνο... και όντος κάποιες φορές έτρωγε κολλήματα... απο τότε που έβαλα το frepbx σε σερβερ δεν έχω κάποιο θέμα.

----------


## outSSIDer

Σε ερώτηση μου (σήμερα) σχετικά με τις εισερχόμενες σε G.711, μου απάντησαν ότι υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για prefered σε G.711 αν το επιθυμούμε.
Και όταν ρώτησα συγκεκριμένα για τις κλήσεις από ΟΤΕ, είπαν ότι από Δευτέρα θα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα (*και*) στις εισερχόμενες από ΟΤΕ.
Τι σημαίνει το "*και*";
Υπάρχει ήδη κάποιος άλλος πάροχος, του οποίου τις εισερχόμενες, προσφέρουν σε G.711

Ίδωμεν..

----------


## geioannou

> χμμμ εγώ το έχω στην 5070... αλλά δεν αλλάζει η ip μου τόσο συχνα... ΟΤΕ
> μπορεί να είναι και απο το raspbx το είχα δουλεψει για κάνα χρόνο... και όντος κάποιες φορές έτρωγε κολλήματα... απο τότε που έβαλα το frepbx σε σερβερ δεν έχω κάποιο θέμα.


στην αρχη και μεχρι να καταλαβω ποιο ηταν το προβλημα που εκανε send request παιδευτικα πολυ γιατι εκανα διαφορα πραγματα. απο αλλαγες στην IP του raspberry, αλλαγες για το ποια adsl θα εχει (εχω δυο στο σπιτι) και διαφορα αλλα. Τωρα εδω και 2 μηνες δεν εχω κανει καμια αλλαγη και ολα ειναι σταθερα. ουτε η public IP αλλαζει τοσο συχνα, αλλα οταν αλλαξει θα πρεπει να κανω αλλαξη πορτας. βεβαια δεν ξερω εαν δεν την κανω την αλλαγη εαν θα φτιαξει απο μονο του και να θελει το χρονο του, αλλα δεν μπορω να το κανω μιας και δεν εχω την πολυτέλεια.
οταν λες οτι το εβαλες σε server τι εννοεις. σε δικο σου μηχανημα server στο χώρο η σε καποιο εξωτερικο server ??

----------


## puntomania

και εγώ... 4 γραμμές έχω... πρέπει να ορίσεις να βγαίνει μόνο από μία σταθερά... όχι να κάνει εναλλαγή όποτε θέλει το ρούτερ, γιατί μπορεί να πέσει και ban από το σύστημα τους. ποιο ρουτερ έχεις? λογικά αν όλα είναι οκ... συνδέετε μόνο του... εκτός και αν κολλάει το raspbx, σερβερ έβαλα δικό μου εδώ τοπικά ένα μικρό HP proliant gen8 του τρέχω το proxmox VM και εκεί έχω 3 διανομές του freepbx που τρέχουν ανεξάρτητα, γιατί έχω 2 γραμμές του ΟΤΕ με voip που πρέπει να βγαίνουν η κάθε μία απ την γραμμή μου και ένα ακόμη για τα remote extension μου που βγάζω στο ιντερνετ. και απο trunk έχω 2 στη yuboto 4 στη modulus και 2 του οτε. παλαιότερα είχα και 2 στικάκια με 2 αριθμούς κινητής.

----------


## geioannou

εχω ριξει τις δυο ADSL επανω σε ενα mikrotik οπου αυτο κανει το pppoe.
απο εκει και περα το raspberry παιρνει παντα απο την μια γραμμη και με ειδικο κανονα, μονο εαν πεσει αυτη η γραμμη πηγαινει και παιρνει απο την δευτερη ADSL, οπου εαν επανελθει η πρωτη γραμμη που επεσε, το ξανα παιρνει απο αυτη.
δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ποιο μπορει να ειναι το προβλημα! εαν υποθεσουμε οτι μια γραμμη εχει disconnect, μολις ξανα ανεβει δεν θα εχει αλλαξει IP ! γιατι να μπλοκαρει λοιπον!

----------


## astbox

Λογικά πρέπει να είναι ένα αρχαίο bug του asterisk που αν κάνεις register χρησιμοποιώντας domain κι όχι διεύθυνση ip τότε αν χάσει ο asterisk επικοινωνία με τον πάροχο πέφτει το sip module
με αποτέλεσμα να μην δουλεύουν ούτε τα εσωτερικά.
Αν ο asterisk που έχεις υποστηρίζει pjsip κανάλια τότε κάνε register με Pjsip trunk. Αν όχι βρες την ip του domain του παρόχου σου και χρησιμοποίησε αυτήν κι όχι το domain.

----------


## puntomania

απο Δευτέρα μου είπαν για διασύνδεση με οτε... και εισερχόμενες με 711 & 722....

----------


## geioannou

> Λογικά πρέπει να είναι ένα αρχαίο bug του asterisk που αν κάνεις register χρησιμοποιώντας domain κι όχι διεύθυνση ip τότε αν χάσει ο asterisk επικοινωνία με τον πάροχο πέφτει το sip module
> με αποτέλεσμα να μην δουλεύουν ούτε τα εσωτερικά.
> Αν ο asterisk που έχεις υποστηρίζει pjsip κανάλια τότε κάνε register με Pjsip trunk. Αν όχι βρες την ip του domain του παρόχου σου και χρησιμοποίησε αυτήν κι όχι το domain.


κατσε να το παρουμε σιγα σιγα μπας και μπορεσω να καταλαβω και βγει καμια ακρη.
Καταρχας να πω οτι με την yuboto επικοινωνω με static IP σχεδον απο την πρωτη στιγμη μιας και απο την αρχη που ειχα προβληματα μου το ειχαν πει και απο το support της εταιριας.

username=**********
type=peer
t38pt_udptl=yes
secret=*************
qualify=yes
port=5060
nat=yes
insecure=port,invite
host=213.144.173.77
fromuser=***********
fromdomain=213.144.173.77
dtmfmode=rfc2833
disallow=all
context=from-trunk
canreinvite=no
allow=alaw&ulaw

οποτε λογικα δεν θα επρεπε να ειχε προβλημα.

απο εκει και περα μου λες οτι μπορει να εχει καποιο bug o αστερισκος και να αλλαξω το trunk σε pjsip !
δυο ερωτηματα.
το bug θα ειναι στο trunk οποτε αλλαζοντας το θα παιξει η το bug υπαρχει γενικος οποτε καλυτερα θα ειναι να το ξανα στήσω τον αστερισκο ?

Υ.Γ. εκανα και μια αλλαγη στο mikrotik. εφτιαξα ενα κανονα οπου να παιρνει ιντερνετ ο αστερσκος μονο απο την μια ADSL. εαν αυτη πεσει να μην βγαινει απο αλλου.
δεν ξερω το να παιρνει αμεσως απο αλλου το κατα ποσο λογικο ειναι να δημιουργει προβλημα αλλα το εκανα σαν αλλη μια δοκιμη.
μολις δουμε και τα παραπανω θα προχωρισω και σε αλλες αλλαγες-δοκιμες

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, ποια εκδοση αστερισκ εχεις?
γιατι εχω δοκιμασει ποσες φορες αστερισκ πανω σε διαφορα λειτουργικα συστηματα - μηχανηματα και δεν μου εχει τυχει ποτε κατι τετοιο.
Σε debian, trixbox, openwrt (Ubiquiti routerstation pro) και τωρα το εχω σε linux nas server τυπου qnap και δουλευω μονο κονσολα.
Εχω εσωτερικα νουμερα, εχω ενα linksys SPA 3102 για διαχειριση της γραμμης μου, και 2 voip νουμερα που ανηκουν στο AWMN.
Μηπως το bug ειναι στην εκδοση του raspberry καθαρα και οχι στον ιδιο τον αστερισκ?

τωρα εχω αυτη την εκδοση χωρις κανενα απολυτως προβλημα :



```
[~] # asterisk -rvvv
See https://wiki.asterisk.org/wiki/x/1gKfAQ for more details.
Asterisk 1.8.25.0, Copyright (C) 1999 - 2013 Digium, Inc. and others.
Created by Mark Spencer <markster@digium.com>
Asterisk comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY; type 'core show warranty' for details.
This is free software, with components licensed under the GNU General Public
License version 2 and other licenses; you are welcome to redistribute it under
certain conditions. Type 'core show license' for details.
=========================================================================
Connected to Asterisk 1.8.25.0 currently running on NAS (pid = 3338)
Verbosity is at least 4
NAS*CLI>
```

και ελπιζω να μην ειναι θεμα με την yuboto γιατι ερχεται η INALAN εδω και θελω να βαλω αυτη την εταιρια για τηλεφωνια γιατι θα κοψω την PSTN φυσικα!

----------


## astbox

https://issues.asterisk.org/jira/browse/ASTERISK-21378
https://issues.asterisk.org/jira/browse/ASTERISK-18930

Είναι του asterisk και μόνο, έχει να κάνει με το registration string που χρησιμοποιείς, αν εκεί υπάρχει hostname του provider κι όχι ip τότε αν χάσει το internet πέφτει το sip. Μπορεί σε κάποια έκδοση να το φτιάξανε αλλά από αυτά που αναφέρει ο φίλος μοιάζει με το ίδιο πρόβλημα.
Αν χρησιμοποιεί και στο registration sting την ip του παρόχου τότε δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να φταίει.

Επίσης μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις το παρακάτω

https://www.voip-info.org/wiki/view/...onfig+sip.conf



```
If you have problems with your network connection going up and down (e.g. an unreliable cable connection) and you keep losing your sip registry, you may want to add registerattempts and registertimeout settings to the general section above the register definitions. Setting registerattempts=0 will force Asterisk to attempt to reregister until it can (the default is 10 tries). registertimeout sets the length of time in seconds between registration attempts (the default is 20 seconds).
```

----------


## Nikiforos

ο φιλος μπορει να μας πει ποια εκδοση εχει?
εγω δεν εχω παροχο ιντερνετικο για να ξερω σιγουρα, αλλα στα 2 νουμερα που εχω απο το AWMN, και να δωσω domain name παιζουν κανονικα εκτος αν εχει θεμα ο dns server του AWMN.

Και μια ερωτηση αν ξερει κανεις.
Αν παρω το νουμερακι μου της PSTN αν με το καλο βαλω INALAN και παει στην Yuboto, μου φτιαχνουν αυτοι τον αστερισκ?
ή θα μου δωσουν ρυθμισεις και πρεπει να τα κανω εγω?
Η αλλη λυση ειναι να αφησω το μηχανημα της INALAN που εχει και VOIP που θα το εχουν ετοιμο και απο την εξοδο τηλεφωνου να δινω στο SPA οπως δλδ παιζει και με την PSTN.
Απλα εχεις VOIP θα το κανω ξανα μετατροπη για να ξαναγινει VOIP....
αλλα ειναι ποιο ευκολο ετσι, και το εχω ξανακανει και με Vivodi και με Netone.
Aπο την αλλη αν περασω την Yuboto να παιζει στον asterisk μαλλον δεν θα παιζει ταυτοχρονα στο μηχανημα της Inalan?
αν ξερει κανεις μου λεει αλλιως οταν ερθει ο καιρος θα ρωτησω την εταιρεια.

----------


## puntomania

> κατσε να το παρουμε σιγα σιγα μπας και μπορεσω να καταλαβω και βγει καμια ακρη.
> Καταρχας να πω οτι με την yuboto επικοινωνω με static IP σχεδον απο την πρωτη στιγμη μιας και απο την αρχη που ειχα προβληματα μου το ειχαν πει και απο το support της εταιριας.
> 
> username=**********
> type=peer
> t38pt_udptl=yes
> secret=*************
> qualify=yes
> port=5060
> ...




εγώ έχω αυτά...


username=xxxxxx
type=peer
t38pt_udptl=yes
secret=xxxxxxxxxx
qualify=yes
port=5070
permit=213.144.173.77/255.255.255.255&213.144.173.67/255.255.255.255&213.144.173.68/255.255.255.255&213.144.173.69/255.255.255.255&213.144.173.70/255.255.255.255
nat=yes
insecure=port,invite
host=213.144.173.77
fromuser=xxxxxxx
fromdomain=213.144.173.77
dtmfmode=rfc2833
disallow=all
deny=0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0
context=from-trunk
canreinvite=no
allow=g722&alaw

----------


## geioannou

σε αστερισκο freebpx ?

----------


## puntomania

ναι freepbx 12 τρέχω...

----------


## geioannou

Μπορεις να μου πεις απο που θα δω την version του freepbx, γιατι τα εχω μπερδεψει λιγο. αν και συμφωνα με την λιστα στα update εχω την 13.
επισης μιας και ο nikiforos εκανα αναφορα παραπανω για voip αριθμο του awmn οπου διαθετω και εγω, θυμαμαι οτι τοτε που εψαχνα να βρω το τι φταιει, ειχα ριξει και εναν αριθμο του awmn αλλα και αλλον ενα τις omni voice ενος φιλου που δεν τον εκανε χρηση. θυμαμαι λοιπον οτι και αυτα τα δυο νουμερα καποιες φορες μου καναν το ιδιο πραγμα. χαναν δηλαδη το registration.
οποτε μηπως μιλαμε οντως για bug του pbx η του trunk !!
- εαν μιλαμε για το trunk, απλα θα πρεπει να φτιαξω νεα trunk στο πρωτόκολλο pjsip
εαν και αυτο δεν δουλεψει τοτε
- πρεπει να κανω ξανα εγκατασταση απο την αρχη το freepbx ?

----------


## puntomania

> Μπορεις να μου πεις απο που θα δω την version του freepbx, γιατι τα εχω μπερδεψει λιγο. αν και συμφωνα με την λιστα στα update εχω την 13.
> επισης μιας και ο nikiforos εκανα αναφορα παραπανω για voip αριθμο του awmn οπου διαθετω και εγω, θυμαμαι οτι τοτε που εψαχνα να βρω το τι φταιει, ειχα ριξει και εναν αριθμο του awmn αλλα και αλλον ενα τις omni voice ενος φιλου που δεν τον εκανε χρηση. θυμαμαι λοιπον οτι και αυτα τα δυο νουμερα καποιες φορες μου καναν το ιδιο πραγμα. χαναν δηλαδη το registration.
> οποτε μηπως μιλαμε οντως για bug του pbx η του trunk !!
> - εαν μιλαμε για το trunk, απλα θα πρεπει να φτιαξω νεα trunk στο πρωτόκολλο pjsip
> εαν και αυτο δεν δουλεψει τοτε
> - πρεπει να κανω ξανα εγκατασταση απο την αρχη το freepbx ?




στο raspberry...  στην sd τα τρέχεις όλα? ή έβαλες στικάκι / σκληρό?

στην κεντρική το βλέπεις...

----------


## geioannou

> στο raspberry...  στην sd τα τρέχεις όλα? ή έβαλες στικάκι / σκληρό?
> 
> στην κεντρική το βλέπεις...


στην πρωτη εικονα, την main page γραφει 13.
αλλα στην δευτερη που δειχνω, που ειναι στην Asterisk Info page λεει "Current Asterisk Version: 11.25.2"
ποια ειναι τελικα ??







- το λειτουργικο ειναι σε SD καρτα 8GB και δεν τρεχει τιποτε αλλο μεσα.

----------


## puntomania

είναι freepbx 13 με asterisk 11



εγώ έχω το freepbx 12 με asterisk 11 (Asterisk (Ver. 11.25.2): Summary)


βασικά δεν μ αρέσει το user interface του 13... γιαυτό κράτησα το παλιό.

----------


## geioannou

μαλιστα !!!
και εγω τι να κανω τωρα !!!
το bug ειναι εξ αιτιας της version που εχω η κατι πηγε κατα κατα την εγκατασταση ??

θυμησε μου κατι, τι πρωτοκολο trunk εχεις ?

----------


## puntomania

> μαλιστα !!!
> και εγω τι να κανω τωρα !!!
> το bug ειναι εξ αιτιας της version που εχω η κατι πηγε κατα κατα την εγκατασταση ??
> 
> θυμησε μου κατι, τι πρωτοκολο trunk εχεις ?


 SIP (chan_sip) Trunk

ξανα ρωτάω... την εγκατάσταση την έχεις στην sd κάρτα?

----------


## geioannou

> SIP (chan_sip) Trunk
> 
> ξανα ρωτάω... την εγκατάσταση την έχεις στην sd κάρτα?


το εγραψα και πριν αλλα δεν το προσεξες.
η εγκατασταση ειναι σε SD 8GB και μεσα δεν τρεχει τιποτε αλλο.

----------


## puntomania

> το εγραψα και πριν αλλα δεν το προσεξες.
> η εγκατασταση ειναι σε SD 8GB και μεσα δεν τρεχει τιποτε αλλο.


δεν το είδα...

κάνε μια δοκιμή... με στικάκι... η σκληρό αν έχεις με εξωτερική τροφοδοσία.

----------


## geioannou

> δεν το είδα...
> 
> κάνε μια δοκιμή... με στικάκι... η σκληρό αν έχεις με εξωτερική τροφοδοσία.


δηλαδη πιστευεις οτι οταν αλλαζει η public IP, δεν κανει ξανα registration επειδη το freepbx τρεχει στην sd !!
σεβομαι την γνωμη και την εμπειρια σου, αλλα μου φαινεται εντελως τρελο!!!
αμα ειναι ετσι δηλαδη καλυτερα να τα βαλω σε ενα android να παιζουν !!!
τι να πω !!!

----------


## puntomania

> δηλαδη πιστευεις οτι οταν αλλαζει η public IP, δεν κανει ξανα registration επειδη το freepbx τρεχει στην sd !!
> σεβομαι την γνωμη και την εμπειρια σου, αλλα μου φαινεται εντελως τρελο!!!
> αμα ειναι ετσι δηλαδη καλυτερα να τα βαλω σε ενα android να παιζουν !!!
> τι να πω !!!


στην αρχή οταν έπιασα το ρας... το είχα και εγώ μονο με την καρτούλα... και ανα διαστήματα ειχα διάφορα θέματα... οταν έβαλα σκληρό... για αρκετό καιρό δεν είχα θέμα... θυμάμαι όμως μετά απο διακοπή του ιντερνετ ήθελε restart... για να παίξει πάλι.

----------


## geioannou

> στην αρχή οταν έπιασα το ρας... το είχα και εγώ μονο με την καρτούλα... και ανα διαστήματα ειχα διάφορα θέματα... οταν έβαλα σκληρό... για αρκετό καιρό δεν είχα θέμα... θυμάμαι όμως μετά απο διακοπή του ιντερνετ ήθελε restart... για να παίξει πάλι.


ενταξει η πληροφορια σου εχει μαγαλη αξια μιας και δεν ξερω ποσοι αλλοι εχουν κανει τετοια παρατήρηση!!
ειναι εντελως τρελο παντως το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα να εχει να κανει με την καρτα, αλλα δεν μπορω παρα να το δεχθω, εστω και σαν πιθανοτητα ....

----------


## puntomania

> ενταξει η πληροφορια σου εχει μαγαλη αξια μιας και δεν ξερω ποσοι αλλοι εχουν κανει τετοια παρατήρηση!!
> ειναι εντελως τρελο παντως το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα να εχει να κανει με την καρτα, αλλα δεν μπορω παρα να το δεχθω, εστω και σαν πιθανοτητα ....


και θυμάμαι οτι μετά από πολλές δοκιμές... δούλεψα με την raspbx-17-10-2015 έκδοση... 

βασικά μπορείς να τρέξεις το κανονικό freepbx στα windows με ένα vm  για λίγο.. και να τσεκάρεις αν στο κάνει και εκεί το πρόβλημα... πριν βάλεις χέρι το ρας...

- - - Updated - - -

στο σκληρό που είχα βάλει... ήταν ένας wb-320 usb χωρίς εξωτερική τροφοδοσία... και το ρας δεν τον δούλευε... σαν πατέντα μπορείς να κόψεις το καλώδιο και να τον τροφοδοτήσεις απο εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό.

----------


## geioannou

τωρα ολα αυτα που μου λες μου φαινονται λες και περνω δοκιμασια κινεζου εργαζομενου !!!!
νομιζω ειναι ποιο ευκολο να τρεξω ενα script στο mikrotik που να μου λεει ποτε αλλαξει η public IP της γραμμης για να μπαινω να κανω μια αλλαγη πορτας παρα ολα αυτα .....
βεβαια σαν γνωση θα αξιζε !

----------


## stelakis1914

Εγώ θα πρότεινα να αγοράσεις μια καινούρια επώνυμη και γρήγορη κάρτα μνήμης και έπειτα να κάνεις μια νέα καθαρή εγκατάσταση της τελευταίας έκδοσης raspbx. Καλό θα είναι να στήσεις trunks & extensions με το νέο πρότυπο pjsip αφού αυτό δείχνει να είναι το μέλλον και πλέον στο freepbx είναι το προεπιλεγόμενο πρότυπο.

Μην φοβάσαι το πρότυπο pjsip στο στήσιμο. Είναι πιο απλό στην ρύθμιση του από το chan sip και θα σε βοηθήσουμε να το κάνεις.

----------


## puntomania

> τωρα ολα αυτα που μου λες μου φαινονται λες και περνω δοκιμασια κινεζου εργαζομενου !!!!
> νομιζω ειναι ποιο ευκολο να τρεξω ενα script στο mikrotik που να μου λεει ποτε αλλαξει η public IP της γραμμης για να μπαινω να κανω μια αλλαγη πορτας παρα ολα αυτα .....
> βεβαια σαν γνωση θα αξιζε !


...χμμμ... το σκριπτακι αυτό.. δεν θα μπορούσε να κάνει ένα ρεσταρτ το ρας... μεσω shh οταν αλλάξει η ιπ σου?

----------


## geioannou

> ...χμμμ... το σκριπτακι αυτό.. δεν θα μπορούσε να κάνει ένα ρεσταρτ το ρας... μεσω shh οταν αλλάξει η ιπ σου?


εδω σου εχω και το καλυτερο.
εαν θυμαμαι καλα, χωρις να ειμαι πολυ σιγουρος, υπηρχαν φορες που ακομα κια με restart του raspberry δεν εκανε register η γραμμη.
απλα ηθελε αλλαγη πορτας.

λεω να ξεκινησω με την δημιουργια ενος νεου trunk για να δω τι θα γινει αρχικα ....

ερωτηση: εχετε κανει καποια ρύθμιση στο NAT του raspberry ?

Υ.Γ. και μολις διαπιστωσα οτι στα πρωτόκολλα που εχει διαθεσιμα για δημιουργια trunk δεν περιλαμβανουνει το pjsip !!!!
ειναι θεμα freepbx η asterisk version ??
την πρωτη φορα που το ειχα στεισει και ακομα ψαχνόμουν ειχα κανει μια εγκατασταση οπου το pjsip το θυμαμαι.....

----------


## astbox

Πριν κάνεις εγκατάσταση κλπ γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις το πιο απλό, στις ρυθμίσεις του trunk έχεις ορίσει ένα registration string, αν σε αυτό έχεις το domain του πάροχου άλλαξε το στην ip του.
Αν είναι το bug, αυτό προκαλεί το πρόβλημα, αν βάλεις την ip θα σταματήσει να κάνει dns lookups και θα επανέρχεται μόνο του.

----------


## geioannou

αν ανατρεξεις παραπανω θα δεις οτι εχω ανεβασει το string οπου φαινεται οτι δεν "παιζω" με domain name αλλα με την IP του sip server της yuboto.
το κανω ηδη δηλαδη.....



```
username=XXXXXXXXX
type=peer
t38pt_udptl=yes
secret=XXXXXXXXX
qualify=yes
port=5070
nat=yes
insecure=port,invite
host=213.144.173.77
fromuser=XXXXXXXXX
fromdomain=213.144.173.77
dtmfmode=rfc2833
disallow=all
context=from-trunk
canreinvite=no
allow=alaw&ulaw
```

εκτος εαν δεν εχω καταλαβει κατι αλλο απο αυτο που λες.

----------


## astbox

Αυτά είναι τα peer details, είναι ξεχωριστό πεδίο, κάπου έχεις βάλει κάτι που μοιάζει με το παρακάτω, 

username:mysecretcombination@yuboto.gr/username

---edit--- 

θα το βρεις στο tab incoming των ρυθμίσεων του trunk σου

----------


## geioannou

> Αυτά είναι τα peer details, είναι ξεχωριστό πεδίο, κάπου έχεις βάλει κάτι που μοιάζει με το παρακάτω, 
> 
> username:mysecretcombination@yuboto.gr/username
> 
> ---edit--- 
> 
> θα το βρεις στο tab incoming των ρυθμίσεων του trunk σου


και εκει με IP ειμαι.

----------


## astbox

Ok, τότε δοκίμασε να ορίσεις στα sip options του συστήματος τα παρακάτω options

registerattempts=0
registertimeout=15

και δες πως συμπεριφέρεται, θα πρέπει την επόμενη φορά που θα σου βγάλει το συγκεκριμένο μήνυμα να το αφήσεις κανά πεντάλεπτο να δεις αν θα επανέλθει μόνο του.
Θα πρέπει να έχεις επιβεβαιώσει ότι έχεις internet, μην κάθεσαι να περιμένεις τσάμπα ενώ δεν έχεις δίκτυο. :Razz:

----------


## jkoukos

Δοκίμασε και αυτό, μήπως επηρεάζεσαι από το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα που εμφανίζεται σε κάποιες υλοποιήσεις.
Κάνε πρώτα μια δοκιμή την επόμενη φορά που εμφανισθεί, αντί της αλλαγής που κάνεις στην πόρτα να αλλάξεις στο SIP Settings την επιλογή "_Dynamic IP_" σε "_Static IP_" και αμέσως μετά να πατήσεις το "_Detect Network Settings_". Αν αποκατασταθεί το θέμα, τότε προχωράς στη λύση του προτεινόμενου script.

----------


## geioannou

> Ok, τότε δοκίμασε να ορίσεις στα sip options του συστήματος τα παρακάτω options
> 
> registerattempts=0
> registertimeout=15
> 
> και δες πως συμπεριφέρεται, θα πρέπει την επόμενη φορά που θα σου βγάλει το συγκεκριμένο μήνυμα να το αφήσεις κανά πεντάλεπτο να δεις αν θα επανέλθει μόνο του.
> Θα πρέπει να έχεις επιβεβαιώσει ότι έχεις internet, μην κάθεσαι να περιμένεις τσάμπα ενώ δεν έχεις δίκτυο.


τα αλλαξα.
το Registration Timeout ηταν 20 και το εκανα 15 οπως ειπες.
το Registration Attempts ηταν 0 και το αφησα ως εχει.




> Δοκίμασε και αυτό, μήπως επηρεάζεσαι από το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα που εμφανίζεται σε κάποιες υλοποιήσεις.
> Κάνε πρώτα μια δοκιμή την επόμενη φορά που εμφανισθεί, αντί της αλλαγής που κάνεις στην πόρτα να αλλάξεις στο SIP Settings την επιλογή "_Dynamic IP_" σε "_Static IP_" και αμέσως μετά να πατήσεις το "_Detect Network Settings_". Αν αποκατασταθεί το θέμα, τότε προχωράς στη λύση του προτεινόμενου script.


παραθετω εικονα απο τις τρεχων ρυθμισεις του συγκεκριμενου πεδιου.
το πεδιο IP Configuration ειναι Public IP και οχι Dynamic IP.

----------


## jkoukos

> παραθετω εικονα απο τις τρεχων ρυθμισεις του συγκεκριμενου πεδιου.
> το πεδιο IP Configuration ειναι Public IP και οχι Dynamic IP.


Ναι λάθος μου, Public εννοούσα.

----------


## geioannou

> Ναι λάθος μου, Public εννοούσα.


οποτε, γιατι μπερδευτικα τωρα, επ αυτου δεν εχω να κανω κατι τελικα!!
σωστα ?

----------


## jkoukos

Κάνεις ότι ακριβώς έγραψα και αναφέρεται στην ιστοσελίδα που παρέθεσα.

----------


## geioannou

> Ok, τότε δοκίμασε να ορίσεις στα sip options του συστήματος τα παρακάτω options
> 
> registerattempts=0
> registertimeout=15
> 
> και δες πως συμπεριφέρεται, θα πρέπει την επόμενη φορά που θα σου βγάλει το συγκεκριμένο μήνυμα να το αφήσεις κανά πεντάλεπτο να δεις αν θα επανέλθει μόνο του.
> Θα πρέπει να έχεις επιβεβαιώσει ότι έχεις internet, μην κάθεσαι να περιμένεις τσάμπα ενώ δεν έχεις δίκτυο.


το συγκεκριμενο δεν δουλεψε!!
αφησα 20' μεχρι να το τσεκαρω, για να μην λεει οτι το πιεζω κιολας για να κανει resgistration !!!





> Κάνεις ότι ακριβώς έγραψα και αναφέρεται στην ιστοσελίδα που παρέθεσα.


πηγα να το κανω και μετα το "Detect Network Settings" ανοιγει πεδιο και ζηταει διαφορα σχετικα με τα του δικτύου μου κλπ....
θα το κοιταξω περισσοτερο....

----------


## skoupas

Έχουμε καμία ενημέρωση για το G711 στις εισερχόμενες?

----------


## outSSIDer

> Έχουμε καμία ενημέρωση για το G711 στις εισερχόμενες?


Πρέπει να παίζει κανονικά. Χθες το βράδυ που μίλησα, για πρώτη φορά καταλάβαινα τι λέγανε  :Razz: 
Απλά μπες στις ρυθμίσεις της συσκευής σου και βάλε prefered codec G711

(btw, πρώτα βάζουμε g711a και ύστερα g711u, σωστά; )

----------


## dimangelid

> Πρέπει να παίζει κανονικά. Χθες το βράδυ που μίλησα, για πρώτη φορά καταλάβαινα τι λέγανε 
> Απλά μπες στις ρυθμίσεις της συσκευής σου και βάλε prefered codec G711
> 
> (btw, πρώτα βάζουμε g711a και ύστερα g711u, σωστά; )


Σωστά, πρώτα G711a και μετά G711u.

----------


## jkoukos

Γιατί αυτό; Kαι μόνο τον έναν να βάλεις (π.χ. τον 711a*) δεν θα παίξει;

* Ο 711u χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως στην Αμερική, ενώ ο 711a σε όλο τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο. Μάλιστα παλαιότερα κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι ο 2ος έχει παντού προτεραιότητα έναντι του πρώτου, όπου υπάρχει διασύνδεση συστημάτων με χρήση διαφορετικού codec (από τους 2).

----------


## puntomania

εγώ απο πέρυσι στο τρανκ... το έχω έτσι....   allow=g722&alaw

- - - Updated - - -

τώρα έκανα δοκιμή μόνο με 722

yuboto -> κινητό βοντα οκ

modulus -> yuboto ok

----------


## paiktaras

> απ οσο εχω δει στην σελιδα της δεν αναφερει κατι τετοιο αν ειναι εφικτο http://www.yuboto-telephony.gr/dynat...iakes-efkolies
> προτεινω να τους ρωτησεις, στο ρουτερ της INALAN εχει καμια δυνατοτητα? τπτ ρυθμισεις στο VOIP κομματι του? ποιο εχεις?
> 
> αν ειχες αστερισκ ξερω πως γινεται.
> επισης πιθανως να γινεται και απο φορητες συσκευες με καποια sip clients.
> Εχω ακουσει και καποια panasonic τηλεφωνα ασυρματα οτι μπορουν να κανουν blacklist αλλα δεν ξερω ποια ειναι αυτα και αν γινεται σε νουμερα με αποκρυψη αριθμου.


Moυ απάντησε η yoboto , δεν είναι εφικτή η φραγή εισερχόμενων από απόρρητο αριθμό επειδή δεν χρησιμοποιώ voip συσκευή......... 
Ευτυχώς που η συσκευή που έχω KX-TGH210GR υποστηρίζει απόρριψη απόρρητων κλήσεων μέσα από το μενού της

----------


## Nikiforos

> Moυ απάντησε η yoboto , δεν είναι εφικτή η φραγή εισερχόμενων από απόρρητο αριθμό επειδή δεν χρησιμοποιώ voip συσκευή......... 
> Ευτυχώς που η συσκευή που έχω KX-TGH210GR υποστηρίζει απόρριψη απόρρητων κλήσεων μέσα από το μενού της


καλημέρα, δλδ που δεν γινεται τοτε? αμα πχ εχεις το δικο της πρόγραμμα σε κινητο δεν γινεται να υποθεσω?

----------


## paiktaras

στο σταθερό δεν γίνεται, το έκανα μέσα από την ασύρματη συσκευή, από το μενού αυτής, όχι μέσω yoboto ως υπηρεσία.
Εκτός εάν δεν κατάλαβα την ερωτησή σου........

----------


## Nikiforos

> στο σταθερό δεν γίνεται, το έκανα μέσα από την ασύρματη συσκευή, από το μενού αυτής, όχι μέσω yoboto ως υπηρεσία.
> Εκτός εάν δεν κατάλαβα την ερωτησή σου........


Εχει πρόγραμμα για το κινητο εκει λεω γινεται? σε αυτό αναφέρομαι https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...m.yuboto&hl=el

----------


## jap

Έχει πάλι προσφορά με δωρεάν χρόνο






> Όροι και Προϋποθέσεις:
> Η προσφορά ισχύει αποκλειστικά για αγορές βάσει του ισχύοντα τιμοκαταλόγου.
> Η διάρκεια της προσφοράς είναι από Δευτέρα 19/03 έως και την Τρίτη 10/04.
> Οι τιμές συμπεριλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 24% & Τέλος Συνδρομητών Σταθερής Τηλεφωνίας 5%. 
> 
>  Σημαντική Επισήμανση: Καλέστε μας στο 211 11 44 111, αφού ολοκληρώσετε την αγορά, για να λάβετε το BONUS!

----------


## paiktaras

> Εχει πρόγραμμα για το κινητο εκει λεω γινεται? σε αυτό αναφέρομαι https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...m.yuboto&hl=el


δεν το έχω ψάξει , δεν με απασχολεί να πω την αλήθεια , δεν είναι επαγγελματικό

----------


## Nikiforos

α οκ, το θεμα είναι να γινεται στα παντα όμως, δεν εχει σημασια αν είναι επαγγελματικο ή όχι.
και όταν εχουμε ένα νουμερο σαν σταθερο (την yuboto την προτεινει και η INALAN να υπενθυμισω οποτε μελλοντικα αν βαλω εκει θα παει το σταθερο μου) είναι πολύ χρησιμη μια τετοια δυνατοτητα.
Προσωπικα εγω θα την εχω ετσι κι αλλιως μεσω του asterisk server.
Mπορω απλα να παιζω όπως και τωρα που συνδεομαι στον asterisk μου μεσω openvpn + zoiper, χωρις δλδ να μου χρειαζεται το δικο της πρόγραμμα.

----------


## paiktaras

> α οκ, το θεμα είναι να γινεται στα παντα όμως, δεν εχει σημασια αν είναι επαγγελματικο ή όχι.
> και όταν εχουμε ένα νουμερο σαν σταθερο (την yuboto την προτεινει και η INALAN να υπενθυμισω οποτε μελλοντικα αν βαλω εκει θα παει το σταθερο μου) είναι πολύ χρησιμη μια τετοια δυνατοτητα.
> Προσωπικα εγω θα την εχω ετσι κι αλλιως μεσω του asterisk server.
> Mπορω απλα να παιζω όπως και τωρα που συνδεομαι στον asterisk μου μεσω openvpn + zoiper, χωρις δλδ να μου χρειαζεται το δικο της πρόγραμμα.


Mπορείς να μας πεις το τι ακριβώς κάνει το asterisk ή αν έχεις κάποιο link που μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε για δυνατότητες, χρηστικότητα κλπ ?

----------


## jkoukos

Είναι λογισμικό, βασιζόμενο κυρίως στο Linux, ενός πλήρους τηλεφωνικού κέντρου με πολλές δυνατότητες.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Mπορείς να μας πεις το τι ακριβώς κάνει το asterisk ή αν έχεις κάποιο link που μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε για δυνατότητες, χρηστικότητα κλπ ?


καλησπέρα, οπως λεει ο jkoukos, εγω θα σου πω τι κανω με αυτο να καταλαβεις.
Εχω απεριοριστα σταθερα, υπεραστικα και 720λεπτα σε ολα τα κινητα απο τον ISP μου.
Με τον αστερισκ εχω το σταθερο μου παντου, οχι μονο στο κινητο (αρκει να εχει σημα κινητης απο 3G και πανω) αλλα και στο εξοχικο ακομα που δεν εχω γραμμη αλλα μονο ιντερνετ κινητης.
Δλδ το κανω VOIP (με το linksys SPA 3102 voip router). Επισης εχω εσωτερικα νουμερα 3ψηφια οπου θελω. Πχ καλω το εξοχικο με 102, καλω σπιτι με το 101 κτλ.

Ο αστερισκ μπορει να μπει σε πολλα μηχανηματα αρκει να ειναι linux based, δλδ και σε raspberry και πολλες διανομες στηριζονται σε αυτο.

Επισης υποστηριζεται κανονικα απο την yuboto και το αναφερει και στην σελιδα της.
Εχω ηδη ρωτησει και την INALAN γιαυτο επειδη εχω κανει αιτηση και εχω δηλωσει το πακετο Yuboto flex.

----------


## strezost

Καλησπέρα επειδή σκέφτομαι να γίνω συνδρομητής θέλω μερικές απορίες αν είναι εύκολο να τις λύσετε! Πάνω σε voip τηλεφωνική συσκευή ρυθμίζεται; και αν ναι τι συσκευή προτείνεται! Βρίσκομαι Κύπρο και σκέφτομαι να έχω τηλέφωνο από Ελλάδα για αυτονόητους λόγους. Δεν θέλω με πρόγραμμα κινητού αλλά σαν συσκευή εξωτερική όπως το τηλέφωνο
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά 
Υ. Γ είμαι καινούριος στο κομμάτι της voip και συγνώμη αν δεν γίνομαι απόλυτα κατανοητός
Επίσης έχω παροχή ίντερνετ από την cyta Κύπρου και το ρουτερ έχει υποδοχή για voip είναι το ZTE γίνεται και πάνω σε αυτό μήπως κάποια ρύθμιση;

----------


## jkoukos

Μπορεί να λειτουργήσει σε οποιαδήποτε συσκευή ή εφαρμογή έχει δυνατότητα VoIP τηλεφωνίας στο SIP πρωτόκολλο.
Δεν υπάρχει VoIP θύρα αλλά αναλογικές όπου συνδέονται απλές τηλεφωνικές συσκευές, όπως π.χ. οι θύρες στο ΖΤΕ που έχεις.
Λογικά το ΖΤΕ έχει δυνατότητα να παίξει σε SIP λογαριασμό, αλλά το θέμα είναι αν μπορείς να βάλεις κάποιον (π.χ. της Yuboto) ή είναι κλειδωμένη η συσκευή μόνο στην τηλεφωνία της Cyta. Αυτό πρέπει να το μάθεις ή να το επιβεβαιώσεις μέσω στο μενού της συσκευής αν σου δίνει δυνατότητα των σχετικών ρυθμίσεων (οι βασικές είναι παρόμοιες για όλες τις συσκευές ή εφαρμογές).

----------


## alefgr

Μιας και είμαι νέος συνδρομητής της yuboto, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν οι χρεώσεις σε κλήσεις ανάμεσα σε δικούς της συνδρομητές, έχουν το ίδιο κόστος με τις υπόλοιπες στα σταθερά δίκτυα.

----------


## jkoukos

_Δωρεάν κλήσεις εντός δικτύου. Οι συνδρομητές της Yuboto, απολαμβάνουν εντελώς δωρεάν και απεριόριστες φωνητικές και video κλήσεις μεταξύ τους._ 

Πηγή.

Βασικά αυτό ισχύει σε όλους τους σχετικούς παρόχους VoIP τηλεφωνίας.

----------


## alefgr

Ευχάριστα νέα…

----------


## 8anos

Εδώ και λίγη ώρα δεν δουλεύει

----------


## stereo

Εγώ δεν αντιμετωπίζω κάποιο πρόβλημα αυτή τη στιγμή.

----------


## 8anos

Εμένα μου βγάζει request timeout

- - - Updated - - -

Τελικά το προβλήμα φαίνεται να είναι στο κινητό με το zoiper αφού δεν συνδέεται ούτε με WiFi ούτε μεσω του δικτύου της κινητής τηλεφωνίας.
Μόλις βρω χρόνο θα προσπαθήσω και με κάποια άλλη εφαρμογή

----------


## jap

Θάνο, δοκίμασε να βάλεις στο zoiper καρφωτη την ip του server.

----------


## 8anos

> Θάνο, δοκίμασε να βάλεις στο zoiper καρφωτη την ip του server.


αδελφέ, το άνοιξα τώρα για να την περάσω χειροκίνητα και δουλεύει κανονικά  :Smile:

----------


## jap

Εμένα μου κάνει εντύπωση που η ίδια η yuboto δίνει αυτή την οδηγία, δες εδώ.

Το dns τους είναι λίγο χάλια πάντως, έχει κάμποσα θεματάκια, δεν είναι κακή ιδέα να μπαίνει καρφωτή η IP. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος και σε κάποιο client με προρρυθμίσεις το έχω δει έτσι. Κακή ιδέα θα ήταν αν ήταν σαν την omnivoice που κάθε τρεις και λίγο αλλάζει servers.

----------


## stereo

Πλέον και μένα μου βγάζει time out. Δοκίμασα με την IP αλλά πάλι τα ίδια.

----------


## puntomania

..δεν διαπίστωσα κάτι... όλα καλά εδώ... στον *

----------


## stereo

Έστρωσε πάλι. Τι να πω...

----------


## griniaris

ΑΥΞΗΣΗ 300%  ????

Νέα Τιμολογιακή Πολιτική (αφορά μόνο την υπηρεσία της αριθμοδότησης).
Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι από 1/7/2018, η εταιρεία μας θα προβεί σε αναθεώρηση των τιμών που αφορούν στην υπηρεσία της αριθμοδότησης.
*Συγκεκριμένα, η τιμή της παροχής Τηλεφωνικού Αριθμού Ελλάδας από 12,60€ / ανά έτος διαμορφώνεται στα 36,00€ / ανά έτος* συμπεριλαμβανομένων του ΦΠΑ 24% και του Τέλους Συνδρομητών Σταθερής Τηλεφωνίας 5% του άρθρου 55 του Ν.4389/2016.
Ακολούθως, η αναθεώρηση αυτή επηρεάζει όλα τα Πακέτα Σύνδεσης που περιλαμβάνουν Τηλεφωνικές Συνδέσεις, ενώ δεν επηρεάζει τις χρεώσεις χρόνου ομιλίας στις οποίες δεν υπάρχει καμία μεταβολή. 

Ειχαμε την VIVA τωρα εχουμε και την YUBOTO ????

----------


## Nikiforos

ΑΙΣΧΟΣ ΑΙΣΧΟΣ ΑΙΣΧΟΣ!!!!!
τι αυξηση ειναι αυτη? τι νομιζουν οτι ειναι μονοπωλιο? θα αλλαξουν ολοι εταιρεια και οσοι ηταν να βαλουμε μελλοντικα ΑΝΤΕ ΓΕΙΑ!!!

----------


## stelakis1914

Πάει πέθαναν αυτοί αλλά δεν το έχουν καταλάβει.  :Razz:

----------


## stereo

Την κάναμε για modulus!

----------


## jap

Επόμενο βήμα θα είναι η ελάχιστη αξία top-up στα 100 ευρώ;;;;; Εντάξει, θα πάμε αλλού τα νούμερά μας, big deal, αυτοί θα χάσουν.

----------


## puntomania

ανανέωσα πριν λίγες μέρες... οπότε για του χρόνου... βλέπουμε... που θα πάμε!!!

ας ελπίσουμε να μην ακολουθήσουν και οι υπόλοιπες!!!

----------


## thourios

Άντε γειά και από μένα. Όσοι έχουμε προπληρώσει μέχρι κάποιους μήνες επιρεαζόμαστε;
Δεν έχουν μείνει και πολλές εταιρείες και εύχομαι μην αρχίσουν και εδώ αυτά που γίνονται με την κινητή. Ανανέωση κάθε δύο μήνες κτλ. Το γνωστό καρτέλ.
Δεν προλαβαίνουμε να τους ταίζουμε.

----------


## puntomania

άραγε και έξω οι voip πάροχοι... τέτοια κάνουν?

----------


## thourios

Και έξω που είχα δει παλαιότερα κάτι τιμές πανάκριβα ήταν.

----------


## jap

> Και έξω που είχα δει παλαιότερα κάτι τιμές πανάκριβα ήταν.


Είχα παλιά εντελώς δωρεάν ή πάρα πολύ φτηνά ένα νούμερο με κωδικό Νέας Υόρκης. Μέχρι που η εταιρεία που μου το έδινε έκλεισε. Έχει μειωθεί πάρα πολύ το κόστος των κλήσεων και δεν είναι πλέον τόσο της μόδας όσο ήταν παλιά να έχεις τοπικά νούμερα παντού.

----------


## dimangelid

Ευτυχώς πήρα πριν καιρό το νούμερό μου και το έχω στην Modulus. Την κατάληξη της Viva θα έχουν και αυτοί. Ρίξτε μια ματιά και στις Διαχειριστικές Χρεώσεις Yuboto Telephony... Ούτε ο ΟΤΕ να ήταν...

----------


## jap

Off Topic


		Παρεπιμπτόντως, μετά την τηλεφωνία (που υπάρχει αλλά την έχει αφήσει στην τύχη της), η Viva παράτησε και τις ασφάλειες αυτοκινήτου. Τουλάχιστον η yuboto παραμένει στην τηλεφωνία. Επίσης, νομίζω ότι η οποιαδήποτε σύγκριση με τα παχύδερμα και αλαζονικά αφεντικά της Viva είναι άδικη.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα!
εγω που εχω κανει αιτηση ενδιαφέροντος για INALAN με πακετο της Yuboto μπορω να αλλαξω μετα αμαν είναι?

----------


## thourios

Βλέπω  στο site ότι δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να ανανεώσω τώρα για ακόμα ένα χρόνο με την υπάρχουσα τιμή.
Το συμβόλαιο μου λήγει τον Φεβρουάριο του 2019.
Ο λόγος μάλλον είναι να διώξουν τους πελάτες. Το γνωστό κόλπο.
Δεν νομίζω να αρχίσουν τις αυτόματες ανανεώσεις μετά την λήξη και μετά να ζητάνε και οφειλόμενα. Τακτική της ViVA

----------


## griniaris

> Καλημέρα!
> εγω που εχω κανει αιτηση ενδιαφέροντος για INALAN με πακετο της Yuboto μπορω να αλλαξω μετα αμαν είναι?




κατσε να παρεις πρωτα FTTH και θα σου κανω εγω δωρο μετα την συνδρομη yuboto.  :Smile: 

Αλλα ΝΑΙ. ΟΟΟταν ειναι να συνδεθεις θα σε καλεσουν στο τηλεφωνο πρωτα οποτε θα το αλλαξεις.

Εκτος αυτου... ουτε ταυτοτητα δεν εχεις δωσει. δεν προχωραει κατι χωρις δικαιολογητικα.



Off Topic





> Βλέπω  στο site ότι δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να ανανεώσω τώρα για ακόμα ένα χρόνο με την υπάρχουσα τιμή.
> Το συμβόλαιο μου λήγει τον Φεβρουάριο του 2019.
> Ο λόγος μάλλον είναι να διώξουν τους πελάτες. Το γνωστό κόλπο.
> *Δεν νομίζω να αρχίσουν τις αυτόματες ανανεώσεις μετά την λήξη και μετά να ζητάνε και οφειλόμενα. Τακτική της ViVA*


Αληθεια τι γινεται με αυτο? Πρεπει να χρωσταω αν ειναι ετσι πανω απο 500 ευρω.

----------


## jkoukos

Μια από τα ίδια, Φεβρουάριο έκανα την ανανέωση.
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν την χρησιμοποιώ πολύ αλλά έχω "εύκολο" αριθμό και μέχρι του χρόνου θα το σκεφθώ αν τον μεταφέρω αλλού ή απλά τον διακόψω. Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα φροντίσω να μην έχω υπόλοιπο στον λογαριασμό.

----------


## thourios

Στο εύκολο νούμερο πατάνε. Έχω νούμερο τύπου κλειδαρά που δεν θα ήθελα να χάσω.

----------


## dimangelid

> Στο εύκολο νούμερο πατάνε. Έχω νούμερο τύπου κλειδαρά που δεν θα ήθελα να χάσω.


Κάνεις φορητότητα σε άλλο VoIP πάροχο και καθάρισες! Αν θες το φθηνότερο, πας Omnivoice με 6 ευρώ τον χρόνο

----------


## skoupas

Ο καθένας κοιτάζει την τσέπη του βεβαίως αλλά για κάποιον που χρησιμοποιεί την υπηρεσία, τα 36 ευρώ ετησίως που απαιτούνται όταν περιλαμβάνουν και φόρους μέσα και υπάρχει και απαίτηση για αξιόπιστη υπηρεσία με υποστήριξη, νομίζω δεν είναι πολλά.
Προσωπική άποψη.

----------


## griniaris

Γενικα δεν ειναι πολλα αν ειναι και οι παρεχομενες υπηρεσιες καλες. 

ΑΛΛΑ ειναι το γ@μ0τ0 ..  300% αυξηση χτυπαει πολυ ασχημα.   

Ας βγαλουν μια ανακοινωση οτι σε βαθος χρονου θα φτασουν εκει. Ειναι πιο τιμιο. Οχι μπαμ και εξω ετσι.

----------


## jkoukos

Φυσικά έτσι είναι. Αλλά αύξηση 285,7% δεν χωνεύεται με τίποτα.
Με το ίδιο σκεπτικό αν μετά από 3-4 χρόνια στο πάνε στα 100€ με τις ίδιες υπηρεσίες, πάλι ΟΚ θα είναι;

----------


## thourios

Θα συνεχίσουν με ελάχιστο ποσό φόρτισης 50 ευρώ.
Έχουμε κουραστεί στη φορητότητα που δεν είναι και τζάμπα.

----------


## mikegad

Τώρα το είδα και εγώ...αίσχος το μόνο που έχω να πω.
Τακτική Viva και δυστυχώς τους έχω προτείνει και σε αρκετά άτομα στο παρελθόν....άντε πάλι φορητότητα

----------


## baskon

Πανω που ήμουν έτοιμος να μεταφέρω 2 νουμεράκια στη yuboto είδα αυτό οπότε δε πρόκειτε να τους κάνω τη χάρη.. 
Ανάμεσα σε Modulus και omnivoice μαλλον βρίσκομαι. Τι προτείνετε; 
Το σαιτ της omnivoice δε μου γεμίζει το μάτι, αλλά αυτό δε λέει κάτι..

----------


## puntomania

> Πανω που ήμουν έτοιμος να μεταφέρω 2 νουμεράκια στη yuboto είδα αυτό οπότε δε πρόκειτε να τους κάνω τη χάρη.. 
> Ανάμεσα σε Modulus και omnivoice μαλλον βρίσκομαι. Τι προτείνετε; 
> Το σαιτ της omnivoice δε μου γεμίζει το μάτι, αλλά αυτό δε λέει κάτι..


έχω την Modulus μόνο για εξερχόμενες με 2 αριθμούς ( just call ) εδώ και κάνα 1+ χρόνο... δεν έχω παράπονο μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## thourios

Το θέμα θα επαναλαμβάνεται όταν 
αρχίσουν και οι υπόλοιπες τα ίδια με την τιμολογιακή πολιτική τους

----------


## stereo

> Το θέμα θα επαναλαμβάνεται όταν 
> αρχίσουν και οι υπόλοιπες τα ίδια με την τιμολογιακή πολιτική τους


Το καλό είναι, ότι μπορούν πολύ πιο εύκολα να ξεφυτρώσουν νέοι voip providers σε σχέση με τη σταθερή/κινητή και να κρατήσουν χαμηλά τις τιμές.

----------


## astbox

Κάποιος άλλος που να δίνει αριθμούς από 210 υπάρχει;

----------


## jkoukos

Από 210 μόνο ο ΟΤΕ. Κάθε πάροχος έχει δικιά του αριθμοδοτική σειρά.

----------


## stereo

> Από 210 μόνο ο ΟΤΕ. Κάθε πάροχος έχει δικιά του αριθμοδοτική σειρά.


Η yuboto δίνει πάντως 210 προς το παρών.

----------


## jkoukos

Ναι, έκανα λάθος. Βλέπω στην ΕΕΤΤ έχουν πάρει άδεια σε συγκεκριμένες σειρές 210x και η Modulus, όπως και οι Interbit, Aegean Telecom, Genco Power, Voiceland, ΙΝΦΟΜΠΕΛ και Citiwave Systems.

----------


## chrismasgr

Εάν μεταφέρω τον αριθμό μου αλλά έχω χρήματα μέσα αυτά χάνονται με την μεταφορά;

----------


## thourios

Χάνονται και η φορητότητα κοστίζει. Κάποιες φορές η omnivoice την έχει δωρεάν.

----------


## dimangelid

> Πανω που ήμουν έτοιμος να μεταφέρω 2 νουμεράκια στη yuboto είδα αυτό οπότε δε πρόκειτε να τους κάνω τη χάρη.. 
> Ανάμεσα σε Modulus και omnivoice μαλλον βρίσκομαι. Τι προτείνετε; 
> Το σαιτ της omnivoice δε μου γεμίζει το μάτι, αλλά αυτό δε λέει κάτι..


Η Modulus θεωρείται πιο αξιόπιστη και με καλύτερη υποστήριξη. Η Omnivoice είναι αρκετά φθηνότερη στο ετήσιο κόστος διατήρησης του αριθμού.

Στο κόστος κλήσεων δεν γνωρίζω γιατί δεν κάνω συχνά. Για την Omnivoice πάντως έχω καιρό να διαβάσω για σοβαρά προβλήματα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Κάποιος άλλος που να δίνει αριθμούς από 210 υπάρχει;


Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει σημασία από το πρόθεμα ξεκινάει ο αριθμός  :Wink:  Εξ' άλλου δεν υπάρχει διαφοροποίηση στις χρεώσεις εξερχόμενων κλήσεων ανάλογα με το πρόθεμα. Μόνο αν βρίσκεσαι σε διαφορετικό νομό μπορεί να υπάρχει διαφοροποίηση και μόνο αν δεν έχεις απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς σταθερά στο δικό σου σταθερό

----------


## thourios

Για μένα έχει σημασία το 210. Όταν βλέπω 215 216 αμέσως το μυαλό μου πάει στις τηλεπωλήσεις και τους ενοχλητικούς αν και στην πραγματικότητα μπορεί να μην συμβαίνει αυτό.
Σε κάποιους αριθμούς προς το εξωτερικό η yuboto είναι πολύ φθηνότερη.
Επίσης υπάρχει πρόσβαση σε τριψίφια 100, 166 κτλ.
αντιθέτως η omnivoice τα έχει κόψει.

----------


## jkoukos

> Επίσης υπάρχει πρόσβαση σε τριψίφια 100, 166 κτλ.
> αντιθέτως η omnivoice τα έχει κόψει.


Δεν τα έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ, αλλά είσαι σίγουρος ότι τα έχει κόψει;
Μέσα στον λογαριασμό σου δίνει επιλογή να ορίσεις ποια γεωγραφική περιοχή θα χρησιμοποιείται για δρομολόγηση αυτών των κλήσεων.



> Για να δρομολογούνται σωστά οι κλήσεις έκτακτης ανάγκης (100, 108, 112, 166, 199) θα πρέπει να ενημερώνετε τα παρακάτω στοιχεία, όποτε μετακινείτε το συγκεκριμένο ΙΡ τηλέφωνο σε άλλη περιοχή.

----------


## skoupas

Στη yuboto από τη δική μου εμπειρία τα 3ψηφια δεν παίζουν. Αντιθέτως στη modulus δουλεύουν κανονικά. Πρόσφατα πήρα νούμερο της μορφής 210220ΧΧΧΧ από τη modulus.

----------


## thourios

Σε μένα δεν λειτουργούν εδώ και καιρό τα τριψήφια στην omni και όπως βλέπω και στην yuboto. Δοκίμασα τώρα το 166 και από τις δύο εταιρείες.
Σίγουρα δούλευαν στη Viva.
Μικρό το κακό. Επίσης το fax το έχουν εγκαταλείψει λίγο αλλά με κάτι δημόσιες υπηρεσίες που έχω πάρε δώσε λειτουργεί σωστά.
Ελάχιστοι χρησιμοποιούν fax πλέον. 
Σε κάποιες άλλες φάσεις υπάρχει αδυναμία αποστολής.
Από την άλλη η omnivoice είναι σταθερή. Δεν μας έχει συνηθίσει σε τέτοιες τακτικές με τις τιμές, Την έχω από τότε που έκλεισε η Altec Telecoms μεταφέροντας εκεί τον αριθμό που είχα και έναν της Hol 213.
Δίνει 10 κανάλια φωνής. Επίσης με τα ίδια χρήματα έχεις εσωτερικούς αριθμούς. Δηλαδή αν δεν είσαι στο χώρο σου χτυπάει το κινητό χρήση ring groups και zoiper.
Χωρίς να τους διαφημίζω. Έναν καιρό τους τα έχωνα κιόλα μέχρι στιγμής είναι πιο τίμιοι από τους άλλους.
Ήθελα να έχω και κάτι εναλλακτικό πάντως.

----------


## jkoukos

Τώρα το δοκίμασα κι εγώ (100, 112, 166) και όντως δεν δουλεύουν αν και είναι σωστές οι ρυθμίσεις.
Μία από τα ίδια κι εγώ. Είχα μεταφέρει ένα 213 της HOL και με τα 5 εσωτερικά μιλούσαμε κάποιοι συγγενείς. Τώρα πια όλοι έχουν δωρεάν σταθερά, οπότε μόνο για εφεδρικό έχει ξεμείνει. Με 6€/έτος μια χαρά είναι.

----------


## astbox

> Στη yuboto από τη δική μου εμπειρία τα 3ψηφια δεν παίζουν. Αντιθέτως στη modulus δουλεύουν κανονικά. Πρόσφατα πήρα νούμερο της μορφής 210220ΧΧΧΧ από τη modulus.


Πόσο το πήρες; Χρειάζομαι ένα 210 καθαρά για λόγους συνήθειας του περισσότερου κόσμου όπως αναφέρθηκε από τον thourio.

----------


## thourios

Είχα δώσει 12 ευρώ για ένα χρόνο. Ήταν αριθμοί κάποιας θυγατρικής του ΟΤΕ globe αν θυμάμαι καλά. Ίσως και τώρα να προλαβαίνεις να πάρεις αριθμό αν υπάρχει διαθέσιμος.
Είχα επιλέξει έναν αριθμό 21030000Χ0 και είχε τότε πολλούς παρόμοιους.

----------


## skoupas

> Πόσο το πήρες; Χρειάζομαι ένα 210 καθαρά για λόγους συνήθειας του περισσότερου κόσμου όπως αναφέρθηκε από τον thourio.


15 ευρώ κάνει. Τηλεφωνικά γίνεται, καταθέτεις το ποσό και ενεργοποιείται. Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι σε αυτήν την τιμή δεν επιλέγεις νούμερο, σου δίνουν αυτοί. Εγώ έχω ένα 215215ΧΧΧΧ και ένα 210220ΧΧΧΧ.
Μεταξύ yuboto και modulus θεωρώ ότι η δεύτερη έχει καλύτερη ποιότητα υπηρεσιών.

----------


## Papados

Εχω επαγγελματικούς αριθμούς και virtual pbx στην yuboto. Είχα σκοπό σήμερα να μεταφέρω κι' άλλους αριθμούς σε αυτήν και μπαίνοντας στο account μου είδα την ανακοίνωση.

Το θεωρώ τουλάχιστον αντιεπαγγελματικό να μην έχει έρθει μια ειδοποίηση στο e-mail μας για την επικείμενη αύξηση ενω μας στέλνουν τόσα άλλα για το πόσο καλή εταιρία είναι και για προσφορές στην ανανέωση του χρόνου ομιλίας.

Εαν δεν χρειαζόταν να μπω για μεταφορά αριθμού, σε ένα μήνα θα έμενα με το vpbx στο "χερι" και με ενα μικρο εγκεφαλικό από την τιμή ανανέωσης που θα έβλεπα.
Δεν λέω αν αξίζει τα λεφτά της η υπηρεσία που παρέχουν ή όχι. Λεω για την τακτική που ακολούθησαν.

Λυπάμαι κύριοι αλλα έτσι δεν κρατάμε συνεργασίες.

----------


## puntomania

έχει κανείς σας πρόβλημα με εισερχόμενες? εχω 2-3 μέρες... μετά απο λίγα πέφτει γραμμή... το κέντρο το έκανα ρεσταρτ...

----------


## Papados

Αυτό το διάστημα δεν εχω τέτοιο πρόβλημα.
Στο παρελθόν το είχα αντιμετωπίσει κι εγώ, αλλά μέχρι να συνεννοηθω μαζί τους έφτιαξε.
Στα τρια χρόνια που είμαι μαζί τους μου έχει συμβεί 2 φορές.

----------


## thourios

Μετά τις αυξήσεις όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για φορητότητα ας μπει στο site της omnivoice για την προσφορά που κάνουν.

----------


## puntomania

υφιστάμενοι συνδρομητές... επηρεάζονται απ την αύξηση στην επόμενη ανανέωση του αριθμού σωστά?

----------


## thourios

Σωστά. Απλά αν έχεις μεγάλο υπόλοιπο μέσα πρέπει να το σκεφτείς αλλά και τι άλλο να κάνεις;
Με αυτό τον τρόπο θα τσιμπίσει και η omnivoice κάποια νουμεράκα από 210.

----------


## jkoukos

Σε τι θα την ωφελήσουν τα 210 νουμεράκια; Δεν της ανήκουν και με τυχόν διακοπή επιστρέφουν στη Yuboto.
Το κέρδος απλά είναι αύξηση πελατείας.

----------


## thourios

Πριν πάνε στη yuboto ήταν αλλού.

----------


## puntomania

> Σωστά. Απλά αν έχεις μεγάλο υπόλοιπο μέσα πρέπει να το σκεφτείς αλλά και τι άλλο να κάνεις;
> Με αυτό τον τρόπο θα τσιμπίσει και η omnivoice κάποια νουμεράκα από 210.


την πάτησα πέρυσι... που είχα βάλει αρκετά χρήματα... τώρα... βάζω οτι χρειάζομαι περίπου.

----------


## jkoukos

> Πριν πάνε στη yuboto ήταν αλλού.


Μόνο όσοι είχαν κάνει φορητότητα προς αυτή από άλλη εταιρεία. Και η Yuboto δίνει από 210.
O κανονισμός είναι σαφέστατος. Όταν μια γραμμή καταργείται.διακόπτεται, ο αριθμός επιστρέφει στον πάροχο που ανήκει αριθμοδοτικά και μόνο αυτός μπορεί πάλι να τον διαθέσει σε δικούς του πελάτες.

----------


## thourios

Καλά όλα αυτά αλλά
Οι αριθμοί της Altec που έβαλε λουκέτο αλλά και της Hol που πάνε αφού οι υπηρεσίες από αυτές τις εταιρείες πλέον δεν προσφέρονται;
http://www.foritotita.gr/?page_id=362

----------


## dimangelid

> Καλά όλα αυτά αλλά
> Οι αριθμοί της Altec που έβαλε λουκέτο αλλά και της Hol που πάνε αφού οι υπηρεσίες από αυτές τις εταιρείες πλέον δεν προσφέρονται;
> http://www.foritotita.gr/?page_id=362


Το foritotita.gr δείχνει σε ποιον πάροχο βρίσκεται αυτή την στιγμή ένας αριθμός, όχι σε ποιον είναι εκχωρημένος  :Wink:  Για να δεις τα εκχωρημένα ανά πάροχο φάσματα αριθμών, δες το https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...ml?cat=esa_geo

Ένα παλιό φάσμα της Altec Telecoms (έχει ακόμα τον αριθμό φίλος μου, σε άλλο πάροχο) έχει εκχωρηθεί στην Vodafone. Οπότε αν κόψει ο φίλος μου τον αριθμό, θα γυρίσει στην Vodafone

----------


## thourios

Κάποιοι Αριθμοί της 21030ΧΧΧΧΧ που άνηκαν σε θυγατρική του ΟΤΕ τώρα βλέπω είναι εκχωρημένοι στη yuboto

----------


## jap

Δεν είναι φρέσκο. Έχω τέτοιο νούμερο από yuboto από 3/15. (2103000xyz)

----------


## thourios

Ναι μάλλον πολύ παλιότερα ήταν στην θυγατρική που λέω του οτε Ενω το είχα πάρει από τη youboto ήταν εκχωρημένο αν θυμάμαι καλά στην ote globe ή κάπως έτσι.

----------


## nikpet

Οι αριθμοί για περιοχές με διψήφιο ή τριψήφιο ΕΚΠ (21xxxxxxxx, 231xxxxxxx κλπ) αποδίδονται από την ΕΕΤΤ σε ομάδες 10.000 αριθμών. Επομένως, το 21030xxxxx είναι διαθέσιμο προς τους παρόχους σε 10 φάσματα των 10.000 αριθμοδοτικών πόρων.

Όταν ένας πάροχος καταργεί ένα φάσμα (δεν πρέπει να έχει ενεργούς συνδρομητές), όλο το φάσμα (εξαιρώντας προφανώς ενεργούς αριθμούς που έχουν γίνει φορητότητα σε τρίτους παρόχους) "μεταβιβάζεται" στον πάροχο που έχει τους περισσότερους ενεργούς συνδρομητές από το συγκεκριμένο φάσμα (έχουν πάει σε έτερο πάροχο μέσω της διαδικασίας φορητότητας αριθμού).

@thourios Δεν ήταν εκχωρημένο σε άλλον πάροχο. Στη yuboto ήταν (Block Owner), απλά εντός της ΕΒΔΑΦ (Εθνική Βάση Δεδομένων Αναφοράς για τη Φορητότητα) ως Serving SP το εξυπηρετούσε η Voicenet (και όχι η OTE Globe).

----------


## thourios

Σωστά voicnet εκεί ήταν.
Αριθμό εύκολα τέτοιον και από 210 δεν βρίσκεις και αν βρεις θα τον πληρώσεις
Τώρα με αποσχολεί περισσότερο το θέμα με τις αυξήσεις των τιμών και οι επιλογές είναι περιορισμένες.

----------


## Lewis

σήμερα μπήκα και είδα, πως από 12€ το πάνε 36€ !!!

ξερει κανεις γιατί αυτή η αύξηση; 
επίσης ξέρει, εναλλακτικές λύσεις;

----------


## stereo

> σήμερα μπήκα και είδα, πως από 12€ το πάνε 36€ !!!
> 
> ξερει κανεις γιατί αυτή η αύξηση; 
> επίσης ξέρει, εναλλακτικές λύσεις;


Έχει συζητηθεί λίγες σελίδες πριν. Για εναλλακτικές μπορείς να δεις omnivoice και modulus.

----------


## Lewis

> Έχει συζητηθεί λίγες σελίδες πριν. Για εναλλακτικές μπορείς να δεις omnivoice και modulus.


έχω το κέντρο μου στο cloud, συγκεκριμένα στη Vultr, στο datacenter της Φρανκφούρτης νομίζω...

έβαλα ένα utility να πιγκάρει τους 3 sip servers (yuboto, omnivoice & modulus).
τα μέχρι στιγμής αποτελέσματα λένε πως ο sip server της omnivoice παίζει να είναι και στο ίδιο datacenter..  :Smile: 

δείτε και μόνοι σας..
http://pbx.ezhellas.com/smokeping/sm.cgi?target=Ping

----------


## tsatali22

> έχω το κέντρο μου στο cloud, συγκεκριμένα στη Vultr, στο datacenter της Φρανκφούρτης νομίζω...
> 
> έβαλα ένα utility να πιγκάρει τους 3 sip servers (yuboto, omnivoice & modulus).
> τα μέχρι στιγμής αποτελέσματα λένε πως ο sip server της omnivoice παίζει να είναι και στο ίδιο datacenter.. 
> 
> δείτε και μόνοι σας..
> http://pbx.ezhellas.com/smokeping/sm.cgi?target=Ping



Παντος υπαρχει και σερβερ στην ελλαδα, ειχαν βγαλει ανακοινωση οτι οσοι εχουν προβλημα μπορουν να συνδεθουν στον sipgr.omnivoice.eu. Με αυτον εχω 13ms εγω εδω και 3 μηνες που την εχω την υπηρεσια.

----------


## Lewis

> Παντος υπαρχει και σερβερ στην ελλαδα, ειχαν βγαλει ανακοινωση οτι οσοι εχουν προβλημα μπορουν να συνδεθουν στον sipgr.omnivoice.eu. Με αυτον εχω 13ms εγω εδω και 3 μηνες που την εχω την υπηρεσια.


τον εβαλα και αυτον στο smokeping..  :Smile: 

http://pbx.ezhellas.com/smokeping/sm.cgi?target=Ping

----------


## teris3

Καλησπερα,
επειδη εχω 2 νουμερα στην yuboto κ σκεφτομαι μεταφορα στην omnivoice τωρα που εχει κ την προσφορα, να ρωτησω τους ενεργους χρηστες αν ειναι ικανοποιημενοι με την ποιοτητα των γραμμων απο αποψη ηχου;
Επισης υποστηριζει zoiper app που εχω στο κινητο μου;
Υ.Γ το site τους παντως ειναι τριτοκοσμικο

----------


## chris01

> Καλησπερα,
> επειδη εχω 2 νουμερα στην yuboto κ σκεφτομαι μεταφορα στην omnivoice τωρα που εχει κ την προσφορα, να ρωτησω τους ενεργους χρηστες αν ειναι ικανοποιημενοι με την ποιοτητα των γραμμων απο αποψη ηχου;
> Επισης υποστηριζει zoiper app που εχω στο κινητο μου;
> Υ.Γ το site τους παντως ειναι τριτοκοσμικο


Το site κάνει πολύ περισσότερες λειτουργίες από ό,τι της Yuboto, έστω και αν σου φαίνεται κάπως.

----------


## dfoust

εγώ που πήγα σε omni μια χαρά είναι σε όλα, zoiper έχει και μάλιστα αυτόματα μεσο QR-Code

----------


## geioannou

πηρα σημερα τηλεφωνο για να μαθω κατι που ηθελα για ενα νεο συνδρομητη που ενδιαφερεται και προς μεγαλη μου απογοητευση ειδα τα νεα της νεας τιμολογιακής πολιτικης τους!!
Μα καλα! δεν καταλαβαινουν οτι κανοντας αυξηση +200% δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να κρατησουν κανενα πελατη!! ειδικα οταν υπαρχουν αλλοι ανταγωνιστες τους που δινουν τις ιδιες υπηρεσιες με αυτους ειτε στα ιδια χρηματα ειτε με πολυ λιγοτερα !!!! τα καλα τις viva !!!! ηθελα να ηξερα αυτο ολο ειναι αυτο σκοπος. να στησουν ολη αυτη την ιστορια για να στα παρουν μετα μαζευμενα με την υπερτιμολογιση !!!!
εγω ηδη εκει που εψαχνα για να φερω εναν φιλο στην yuboto, τωρα ψαχνω και εγω για να φυγω!

ποια ειναι η προσφορα της omni ?

----------


## tsatali22

> ποια ειναι η προσφορα της omni ?


δωρεαν φορητοτητα και σου πληρωνουν τους μηνες απο τα παγια που εχεις πληρωμενα στην προηγουμενη εταιρια. Ετσι και αλλιως ειναι φθηνοτερη η omnivoice και εχει ιδια ποιοτητα.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημέρα!
επειδή η Inalan μου ερχεται μετα το καλοκαιρι και τους ειχα πει ότι θελω yuboto, κατι ακουσα που δεν μου αρεσε….
επειδή στο σπιτι είναι και αλλα ατομα θελω να παιζει στο μηχανημα της.
Όμως ακουσα ότι αμα θελουμε να παιζει και αλλου πχ αστερισκ δεν γινεται μαζι ή το ένα ή το άλλο.
αυτό αληθευει?
πχ δεν γινεται να εχω το app στο κινητο μου, να είναι σεταρισμενη σε ένα linksys pap2 και να παιζει στο στο μηχανημα της INALAN μαζι?

Γινεται να σεταριστει απευθειας στο linksys pap2 ή πρεπει να περασει μεσω αστερισκ?
Δεν εχω ξανασχοληθει με VOIP παροχους με απευθειας συνδεση (ειχα καποτε μονο vivodi και netone που ειχαν voip το σταθερο μου).

Παιζω με έναν Linux nas server τυπου Qnap είναι της Futsitsu και εχω αστερισκ κονσολα μονο.
Η διαχειριση της τωρα pstn γραμμης γινεται με ένα linksys SPA 3102 και εχω και ένα linksys pap2 στο εξοχικο και δινω και εκει μεσω ιντερνετ κινητης σε ρουτερ.
Και για να συνδεομαι από το κινητο πχ το κανω με OpenVPN client + Zoiper.

Mπορω βεβαια να δωσω την εξοδο τηλεφωνου από το μηχανημα της inalan στο spa 3102 αλλα να κανεις το voip αναλογικο και ξανα voip είναι καπως!
Αυτό το τελευταιο το εκανα όμως με vivodi, netone (με το speedtouch 780WL) καθως και με Isdn από τις εξοδους του τηλεφωνων του netmod και ηταν παντα μια χαρα!

----------


## griniaris

θα βαλεις την yuboto κανονικα ΟΠΟΥ ΕΣΥ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ και οπως θελεις....   (οπως εκανες μεχρι τωρα δηλαδη) και θα φτιαξεις ενα επιπλεον extension
για το σπιτι. θα το βαλεις αυτο σε ενα GRANDSTREAM HT801 (εκτος αν εχεις ηδη κατι ή αν βρεις κατι φτηνοτερο) και εισαι αρχοντας. 

Αν θες να ειναι πανω στο ρουτερ της ΙΝΑΛΑΝ τοτε θα ειναι ΜΟΝΟ ΕΚΕΙ.

----------


## stelios4711

Αν έχεις τους κωδικούς το βάζεις όπου θέλεις 
Δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει αν πάρεις την τηλεφωνία της yuboto μαζί με την Inalan τι γίνεται, δηλαδη αν σου δίνουν κωδικούς, αλλά εγώ που είχα νουμεράκι yuboto πριν πάρω Inalan  απλά τους ζήτησα να το βάλουν στο router τους και αυτό δεν με εμποδίζει σε τίποτα να το βάλω όπου αλλού θέλω.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημέρα, ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.
Εξοπλισμο σχετικο ειπα τι εχω, δεν ξερω τι είναι αυτό το GRANDSTREAM HT801 θα το ψαξω. Δεν θελω να παρω κατι άλλο όμως.
Αν δεν γινεται να παιζω και με το μηχανημα της Inalan και να παιζουν ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ αλλου θα είναι θεμα αυτό.

Παντως ειχα δοκιμασει παλια και με Netone γιατι ειχα ολες τις ρυθμισεις και όταν ΜΑΖΙ επαιζαν αλλου ειτε αστερισκ, ειτε σε άλλο sip client android πχ ειχε πολλες εμπλοκες.
Γιαυτο και εκει πηρα από την εξοδο τηλεφωνου του τοτε Speedtouch 780WL στο Linksys SPA 3102 (voip router) και εκανα την δουλεια μου αψογα μια χαρα!
Αν δεν μπορουν να παιζουν ΜΑΖΙ θα τα αφήσω όπως εχουν και δεν θελω και αλλαγες στο setup μου.
Θα ρωτησω και την INALAN και την Yuboto αμα είναι.

Θελω ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ να παιζουν επανω στο μηχανημα της INALAN, να εχω στο κινητο (android) και να πηγαινει και εξοχικο μεσω κινητης που εχω εκει μονο ιντερνετ σε linksys pap2, ετσι παιζουν πολλα χρονια, ειτε με ISDN, ειτε με PSTN, ειτε με VOIP τηλεφωνια από vivodi και netone, αλλα ΠΑΝΤΑ επαιζα και παιζω με το linksys SPA 3102.

----------


## stelios4711

Δεν ξέρω τι γινόταν με την Netone πάντως με Yuboto δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Παίζει παντού ταυτόχρονα και σε κινητό με SIP client και στο σταθερό από το router της INALAN και σε softphone σε υπολογιστή. Χτυπάνε όλα και από όποιο θέλεις απαντάς/καλείς

----------


## thourios

Το θέμα είναι ότι ανέβασαν απότομα τα πάγια υπερβολικά με μια ανακοίνωση στο site τους και τα σποίο ποιος μου λέει ότι δεν θα το κάνουν πάλι του χρόνου.
Οπότε μακριά και αλάργα.

----------


## stelios4711

Αν πάρεις το νουμεράκι απο την INALAN δεν έχεις καμιά αύξηση. Εξακολουθεί να το δίνει με 2€ το μήνα επιπλέον Δεν ξέρω όμως αν σε αυτή τη περίπτωση μπορείς να έχεις τους κωδικούς.
Γνωρίζει να μας πει κάποιος που έβαλε το πακέτο της INALAN με την τηλεφωνία;

----------


## griniaris

> Δεν ξέρω τι γινόταν με την Netone πάντως με Yuboto δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Παίζει παντού ταυτόχρονα και σε κινητό με SIP client και στο σταθερό από το router της INALAN και σε softphone σε υπολογιστή. Χτυπάνε όλα και από όποιο θέλεις απαντάς/καλείς


Απλα ειπε ο νικηφορος οτι εχει asterisko.  Οποτε αν το κανει ετσι δεν θα μπορει να ρυθμισει το ring group. 

Αν δεν τον πειραζει αυτο τοτε συμφωνω μαζι σου. Χτυπανε ολα μαζι και οποιο θελει σηκωνει. 

Αλλα χανει τα πλεονεκτηματα που εχει ενα extension.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Δεν ξέρω τι γινόταν με την Netone πάντως με Yuboto δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Παίζει παντού ταυτόχρονα και σε κινητό με SIP client και στο σταθερό από το router της INALAN και σε softphone σε υπολογιστή. Χτυπάνε όλα και από όποιο θέλεις απαντάς/καλείς


Ωραια αυτό θελω και εγω! γιατι καποιος άλλος σε άλλο θεμα εκει με τα Mikrotik μου ειπε ότι αν εχω στο μηχανημα της INALAN δεν παιζει αλλου!
και ότι στην αρχη σε ρωτάνε γιατι θες να είναι και πρεπει να κανουν διαδικασιες αλλαγης αν το θες αλλιως!
παντως όπως τα καταλαβαίνω αυτά δειχνει να παιζει παντου http://www.yuboto-telephony.gr/syskeves-voip




> Αν πάρεις το νουμεράκι απο την INALAN δεν έχεις καμιά αύξηση. Εξακολουθεί να το δίνει με 2€ το μήνα επιπλέον Δεν ξέρω όμως αν σε αυτή τη περίπτωση μπορείς να έχεις τους κωδικούς.
> Γνωρίζει να μας πει κάποιος που έβαλε το πακέτο της INALAN με την τηλεφωνία;


εχω νουμερο pstn τωρα που είμαι στη NOVA και απλα μετα θα παει στην Yuboto όταν θα βαλω INALAN, δεν θα παρω άλλο νουμερο.




> Απλα ειπε ο νικηφορος οτι εχει asterisko.  Οποτε αν το κανει ετσι δεν θα μπορει να ρυθμισει το ring group. 
> Αν δεν τον πειραζει αυτο τοτε συμφωνω μαζι σου. Χτυπανε ολα μαζι και οποιο θελει σηκωνει. 
> Αλλα χανει τα πλεονεκτηματα που εχει ενα extension.


Τι εννοεις δλδ ότι όλα τα extensions απλα θα χτυπάνε όλα μαζι? και τωρα αυτό γινεται, οσα είναι συνδεδεμένα πανω στον αστερισκ χτυπάνε όλα μαζι.
Δλδ αν εχω ανοιχτο το OpenVPN client στο κινητο μου (δεν τον βγαζω ΠΟΤΕ στο ιντερνετ απευθειας) και είμαι συνδεδεμένος με το Zoiper αν με καλουν στο σταθερο εκτος ότι χτυπάει και σπιτι και εξοχικο, χτυπάει ΚΑΙ στο κινητο μου! οποτε δεν με πειραζει αυτό αν εννοεις αυτό δλδ το να χτυπάνε όλα τα συνδεδεμένα extentions μαζι.

- - - Updated - - -

Ρε παιδια που πηγε το android app της Yuboto???? δεν το βρισκω πλεον στο google play!

----------


## stelios4711

> εχω νουμερο pstn τωρα που είμαι στη NOVA και απλα μετα θα παει στην Yuboto όταν θα βαλω INALAN, δεν θα παρω άλλο νουμερο.


Ε θα κάνεις αυτό που έκανα και εγώ τότε. Θα τους πεις ότι έχεις ήδη νούμερο Yuboto για να στο βάλουν στο router τους.
Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση όμως θα είσαι συνδρομητής Yuboto όχι INALAN οπότε θα επωμιστείς τις αυξήσεις τους 
Μήπως να κοίταζες και την modulus που συνεργάζεται μαζί τους; Βασικά και μένα λήγει η συνδρομή της Yuboto και δεν έχω ακόμη αποφασίσει τι θα κάνω.




> Ρε παιδια που πηγε το android app της Yuboto???? δεν το βρισκω πλεον στο google play!


Γιατί θέλεις το δικό τους app και δεν βάζεις κάποιο άλλο client ή ακόμη και και το native SIP του Android;

----------


## Nikiforos

Απλά ήθελα να το δω,  δουλεύω το zoiper και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος.  Για την modulus δε  ξέρω,  θέλω πακέτο που έχει χρόνους ομιλίας και η ιναλαν έχει ποιο καλά σε yuboto.

----------


## sdikr

> Απλά ήθελα να το δω,  δουλεύω το zoiper και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος.  Για την modulus δε  ξέρω,  θέλω πακέτο που έχει χρόνους ομιλίας και η ιναλαν έχει ποιο καλά σε yuboto.


Νομίζω πως μπερδεύεις όμως κάποια θέματα,  άλλο πράγμα το να πάρεις εσύ μόνος απο την Yuboto νούμερο το όποιο θα έχει και πιο αυξημένες χρεώσεις και άλλο να πάρεις το πακέτο της inalan.

Στην μια περίπτωση σίγουρα θα έχεις κωδικούς κλπ να το κάνεις ότι θέλεις, στην άλλη δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρος και είναι θέμα που αφορά την Inalan πιο πολύ.

----------


## tsatali22

δείτε και αυτο: https://www.intertelecom.gr/fixed/bundles

----------


## jkoukos

Με βήμα χρέωσης το λεπτό;  :Thumb down:

----------


## puntomania

έχει κανείς θέμα? δεν μου κάνει reg ούτε μετά απο ρεσταρτ του *

----------


## thourios

Λειτουργεί κανονικά εδώ.

----------


## puntomania

έκανα τελικά και το μικροτικ reboot... και έστρωσε... τώρα το έβαλα να κάνει αυτόματα κάθε μέρα στις 5 το πρωί...

----------


## Papados

Από την ημέρα που ανέβασαν στο site τους την ενημέρωση για τις αυξήσεις των τιμών, έχουν στείλει 3 emails για το πόσο καλή εταιρία είναι και για τα διεθνή βραβεία που έχει λάβει για το "Customer Expirience".

Για την νέα τιμολογιακή πολιτική της δεν έχει στείλει ούτε μια ενημέρωση.

Μόνο εμένα μου φαίνεται κάπως η όλη κατάσταση? Δηλαδή κανένας πραγματικός σεβασμός στον πελάτη παρα μόνο φρου φρού και αρώματα?

Σαφέστατα μπορεί να αλλάξει τιμές και είναι δικαίωμα της. Κρίνω μόνο την στάση του τμήματος marketing.

----------


## geioannou

απο εχτες ειμαι στο δικτυο της omni. μια που ειδα την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα την νεα οικονομικη πολιτικη της yuboto και μια που εκανα αιτηση φορητοτητας και εφυγα.
εσυ καλα τα λες για την λογικη το σεβασμο του τμηματος μαρκετιν. εγω ομως αλλου κολλησα.
πως ειναι δυνατον να κανεις αυξηση 285% στις υπηρεσιες που πουλας οταν υπαρχουν ανταγωνιστες σου που ειναι 50% πιο φτηνοι απο εσενα σε σχεση με το κοστος που χρεωνεις πριν την νεα αυξηση της νεας οικονομικης πολίτικης!!
και μιλαω καθαρα με αριθμους. 6€ το χρονο η omni και η uboto απο 12,60€ σε 36€ !!!!!
γιατι !!!!!!
το τμημα μαρκετινκ φανταστηκε οτι ετσι θα αυξηθουν οι πελατες!!!!!
ελικρινα απορώ !!!!!

----------


## puntomania

> απο εχτες ειμαι στο δικτυο της omni. μια που ειδα την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα την νεα οικονομικη πολιτικη της yuboto και μια που εκανα αιτηση φορητοτητας και εφυγα.
> εσυ καλα τα λες για την λογικη το σεβασμο του τμηματος μαρκετιν. εγω ομως αλλου κολλησα.
> πως ειναι δυνατον να κανεις αυξηση 285% στις υπηρεσιες που πουλας οταν υπαρχουν ανταγωνιστες σου που ειναι 50% πιο φτηνοι απο εσενα σε σχεση με το κοστος που χρεωνεις πριν την νεα αυξηση της νεας οικονομικης πολίτικης!!
> και μιλαω καθαρα με αριθμους. 6€ το χρονο η omni και η uboto απο 12,60€ σε 36€ !!!!!
> γιατι !!!!!!
> το τμημα μαρκετινκ φανταστηκε οτι ετσι θα αυξηθουν οι πελατες!!!!!
> ελικρινα απορώ !!!!!


και η βιβα τα ιδια έκανε στην ουσία... κάπου αλλού ποντάρουν....

πόσες μέρες έκανε η μεταφορά σου?

----------


## geioannou

την μια ημερα εστειλα τα χαρτια μου την επομενη εργασιμη ενεργοποιηθηκε

----------


## 123456789

yuboto σε ευχαριστώ για τις μέχρι τώρα υπηρεσίες σου, αλλά πήγα στην Omnivoice γιατί θεωρώ τουλάχιστον υπερβολική την αύξηση στις τιμές.

----------


## paiktaras

Παιδιά επειδή δεν έχω καταλάβει ακριβώς τι παίζει με τις αυξήσεις που γράφετε εδώ.....εγώ από τον Σεπτέμβριο έχω μεταφέρει το νούμερο μου ( 210xxxxxxx ) στην yoboto από την wind και επειδή δεν το χρησιμοποιώ συχνά  για εξερχόμενες , έχω βάλει 15 € και αυτή την στιγμή έχω υπόλοιπο 5 € . Με επηρεάζουν σε κάτι αυτές οι αυξήσεις ?

----------


## jap

Θα σε επηρεάσουν τον Σεπτέμβρη του 18. Ή θα ανανεώσεις με 36 ή το μεταφέρεις αλλού και χάνεις όσα από τα 5 ευρώ έχουν μείνει αξόδευτα. Μεταφορά με φορητότητα ΠΡΙΝ ΛΗΞΕΙ αλλιώς ή χάνεις το νούμερο ή αναγκαστικά πληρώνεις το 36άρι.

Δες αν ισχύει ακόμα η προσφορά της omnivoice που σου πιστώνει τη διαφορά αν το μεταφέρεις από τώρα.

----------


## puntomania

> Δες αν ισχύει ακόμα η προσφορά της omnivoice που σου πιστώνει τη διαφορά αν το μεταφέρεις από τώρα.


δεν ισχύ... έκανα μεταφορά χτες...

----------


## paiktaras

> Θα σε επηρεάσουν τον Σεπτέμβρη του 18. Ή θα ανανεώσεις με 36 ή το μεταφέρεις αλλού και χάνεις όσα από τα 5 ευρώ έχουν μείνει αξόδευτα. Μεταφορά με φορητότητα ΠΡΙΝ ΛΗΞΕΙ αλλιώς ή χάνεις το νούμερο ή αναγκαστικά πληρώνεις το 36άρι.
> 
> Δες αν ισχύει ακόμα η προσφορά της omnivoice που σου πιστώνει τη διαφορά αν το μεταφέρεις από τώρα.


μάλιστα......
οπότε λήγει και μετά από κάποιες μέρες μεταφέρομαι αλλού χάνοντας τα 5 € ή μέρος αυτών

----------


## blueice

Κρίμα πάντως, τελικά και η yuboto ακολουθεί την πολιτική της viva.
Ελπίζω οι πελάτες τους να τους αποχαιρετήσουν σύντομα...
Απαράδεκτη αύξηση.

----------


## geioannou

με την viva δεν μπορω να πω οτι καταλαβα τι ακριβως συνεβει!
εγω την viva την γνωρισα με το voip οταν ειχε μονο και ΜΟΝΟ αυτο να δωσει σαν υπηρεσια.
μαλιστα τοτε το εκανε και πολυ καλα μαλιστα.
αργοτερα μπηκε στο χωρο των θεαματων και τη πωληση εισιτηρίων που προφανως της απεφερε περισσοτερα κερδη και μαλλον πολυ πιο ευκολα. χωρις να εχει να διατηρει servers, η τεχνικη υποστηριξη κλπ.
ετσι περισσοτερο μου εμοιαζε, "αγαπητοι μας πελατες, αποφασισαμε να παρατησουμε το voip αλλα δυστυχως δεν μπορουμε να σας πουμε ευθέως να φυγεται. για αυτο καναμε αυξηση 10.000% και οτι θελεται κανετε εσεις"

εγω ετσι το καταλαβα με την viva και μαλιστα τους το ειπα και σε τηλεφωνικη επικοινωνια που ειχα μαζι τους μιας και ειχα δεκαψηφιο αριθμο. τους ειπα οτι "ειναι σαν να μας λετε να φυγουμε επειδη δεν θελεται αλλο να εχετε voip υπηρεσιες". απαντηση δεν πηρα.

με την yuboto τωρα το περιεργο ειναι οτι δεν κανει κατι αλλο απο το voip, ουτε εχει μπει μεσα σε καποιο αλλο χωρο απο τον οποιο εχει κερδη. για αυτο και βρισκω εντελως αψυχολόγητη την αυξηση τους μιας κια οπως εχω ξαναγραψει, οτι οταν προσφερεις ακριβως τα ιδια με καποιους αλλους και εισαι 100% και 200% πιο ακριβος, ειναι κοινή λογικη οτι θα χασεις παρα θα κερδισεις.
τωρα, η ηταν μια παρεα απο γνωστες του αντικείμενου, το στησαν, δεν τους πηγε και αποφασισαν να το παρατησουν.
η οι οικονομικοι τους συμβουλοι ακομα δεν εχουν ξεκινησει τα μαθηματα στην οικονομικη σχολη που θα σπουδασουν!
ετσι το καταλαβαινω. και το λεω με σεβασμο μιας και ενα χρονο στην yuboto μονο καλα λογια ειχα να πω και για τις υπηρεσιες τους αλλα και για το support τους.

το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι εχασαν πολλους πελατες και θα χασουν και αλλους μεσα στο επομενο χρονο, οταν θα χρειαστει ο καθε πελατης τους να κανει ανανεωση.

----------


## astbox

Η yuboto πρώτα ήταν εταιρεία sms marketing και μετά όλα τα άλλα.

http://www.yuboto.com/

Την τηλεφωνία την έκανε πολύ αργότερα αφού είχει ήδη χρόνια στην προώθηση με sms.
Συγκεκριμένα μετά την εισαγωγή της υπηρεσίας click to call για sites μάλλον θα είδε ότι μπορεί να κάνει expand την υπηρεσία σε full τηλεφωνία και το κανε.
Τώρα μάλλον κάνει scale down, πιθανόν με την ίδια λογική της viva.

----------


## jap

Η Viva ξανοίχτηκε σε ταξιδιωτικές κρατήσεις, ασφάλειες αυτοκινήτων (εξαφανισμένες), τηλεφωνία (παρατημένη στην τύχη της) κι ό,τι της κάτσει. Σήμερα είναι το viva wallet, αύριο θα είναι μάρκα γλυφιτζουριών. Και όσοι είχαμε την τύχη ή ατυχία να μιλήσουμε μαζί τους, ξέραμε με τι ανθρώπους είχαμε να κάνουμε, εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν είχα ποτέ την ψευδαίσθηση ότι τους νοιάζει για τον πελάτη, μόνο για την τσέπη τους.

Η yuboto πάντα σχετικές με τηλεφωνία υπηρεσίες είχε, όπως τα λες, αλλά συναφή είναι. Μάλλον προσπαθεί να ξεφορτωθεί το ζημιογόνο κομμάτι της λιανικής ή να το κάνει κερδοφόρο. 

Και η ephone που είχα δωρεάν νούμερο 211χχχχχχχ χωρίς ετήσια συνδρομή άρχισε πρόπερσι να τα χρεώνει, μόνο που δεν ενημέρωσε κανέναν, ούτε νομίζω άφησε κανέναν ξεκρέμαστο, αν το δείτε από τη σκοπιά κάθε εταιρείας δεν είναι παράλογες κινήσεις.

----------


## thourios

Mail με τρελές προσφορές στην αγορά χρόνου ομιλίας στέλνουν κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι.
Πριν λίγο ήρθε άλλο ένα.
Ενώ ποτέ δεν έχουν ενημερώσει με mail για τις απαράδεκτες αυξήσεις στα πάγια.
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως σκέπτονται.

----------


## Papados

> Και η ephone που είχα δωρεάν νούμερο 211χχχχχχχ χωρίς ετήσια συνδρομή άρχισε πρόπερσι να τα χρεώνει, μόνο που δεν ενημέρωσε κανέναν, ούτε νομίζω άφησε κανέναν ξεκρέμαστο, αν το δείτε από τη σκοπιά κάθε εταιρείας δεν είναι παράλογες κινήσεις.


Σίγουρα από την σκοπιά της εταιρίας έχει νόημα και γι' αυτό το κάνουν.
Και σε προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου δεν κατηγορώ την αύξηση των τιμών αυτή καθ' αυτή, αλλά τον τρόπο που έγινε. (δηλαδή χωρίς ενα e-mail πχ)
Για κάποιους που έχουν αρκετούς αριθμούς στην εταιρία, πιστεύω ότι ένα e-mail θα ήταν πιο πρέπον.

----------


## jap

@thourios για την καλοκαιρινή προσφορά. Μόλις το πήρα κι εγώ. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος (εδώ είναι αναρτημένα τα προηγούμενα) είναι χειρότερα τα ποσοστά από το παρελθόν. Και πρέπει να πάρεις και 20ρικο για να σου δώσει το ελάχιστο δώρο (2 ευρώ εν προκειμένω). Μέχρι να λήξουν τα νουμεράκια και να πάνε αλλού, ταλιράκι-ταλιράκι.

----------


## thourios

Πρέπει να είσαι πολύ μακάκας να πάρεις τέτοιες προσφορές και μετά να σου πουν και άλλες αυξήσεις στα πάγια 
γιατί δεν αποκλείεται και αυτό.

----------


## griniaris

Γιατι οι μεγαλες εταιρειες στελνουν email? 

Βγαζουν ενα δελτιο τυπου....  το ανεβαζουν με μικρα γραμματα στη σελιδα τους .... και ολα καλα.


Για σκεφτειτε λιγο...  αν δεν γινοταν αναρτηση εδω στο φορουμ μας, ποσοι απο εμας θα ξερανε οτι η cosmote και η καθε cosmote κανει αυξησεις στις χρεωσεις?
Το οτι η μειοψηφια (εμεις δηλαδη) ειμαστε σχεδον καθημερινα σε ενα τεχνολογικο φορουμ , δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι ολοι. 

Να σας θυμισω τις αυξησεις της cosmote? 

*Spoiler:*








> Ανακοινώνεται ότι από 01/04/2018 επέρχονται οι ακόλουθες τροποποιήσεις: 
> i.	H χρέωση για κλήσεις προς τον προσωπικό τηλεφωνητή εντός Ελλάδος (123 και 6971000123) αυξάνεται από 0,40€/κλήση σε 0,50€/κλήση στα προγράμματα καρτοκινητής τηλεφωνίας WHAT’S UP και COSMOΚΑΡΤΑ και σε όλα τα οικονομικά προγράμματα συμβολαίου και ΚαρτοΣυμβολαίου της COSMOTE για ιδιώτες συνδρομητές. 
> 
> ii.	Η χρέωση για αποστολή SMS προς εθνικά δίκτυα αυξάνεται από 0,17€/SMS σε 0,25€/SMS, για τα προγράμματα συμβολαίου για ιδιώτες των σειρών COSMOTE Mobile, COSMOTE Mobile Family, COSMOTE Mobile 1500, COSMOTE Mobile Plus, COSMOTE Mobile Προς Όλους, COSMOTE 20 έως Platinum  
> COSMOTE ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ (εξαιρούνται τα προγράμματα COSMOTE ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ με internet ΠΑΛ), COSMOTE ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ ΠΑΛΑΙΑ, COSMOTE ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ ΠΑΛ, COSMOTE Mobile ΚαρτοΣυμβόλαιο, ΚαρτοΣυμβόλαιο COSMOTE, καθώς και στα προγράμματα συμβολαίου COSMOTE Mobile Basic, COSMOTE 60,120,150,180, COSMOTE 60 ΠΡΟΝΟΜΙΑΚΟ, 120 ΠΡΟΝΟΜΙΑΚΟ, 180 ΠΡΟΝΟΜΙΑΚΟ, 240 
> ΠΡΟΝΟΜΙΑΚΟ και What’s Up Student ΚαρτοΣυμβόλαιο. Οι συνδρομητές συμβολαίου που έχουν αυξημένες ανάγκες για αποστολή SMS μπορούν να επιλέξουν το πολύ οικονομικό πρόσθετο μηνιαίο «Πακέτο SMS 500», που παρέχει 500 SMS με μόνο 3,90€/μήνα. Το πακέτο ενεργοποιείται με αποστολή μηνύματος στο 1256 με το λεκτικό 500S καθώς και από το My COSMOTE App. 
> 
> iii.	Η χρέωση για κλήσεις ομιλίας και video-κλήσεις εντός Ελλάδος προς όλα τα εθνικά δίκτυα σταθερής και κινητής τηλεφωνίας (γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς και αριθμούς κινητής τηλεφωνίας) μετά την κατανάλωση των δωρεάν λεπτών στα προγράμματα συμβολαίου για ιδιώτες των σειρών COSMOTE Mobile, COSMOTE Mobile Family, COSMOTE Mobile 1500, COSMOTE Mobile Plus, COSMOTE Mobile Προς Όλους, COSMOTE 20 έως Platinum  COSMOTE ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ (εξαιρούνται τα προγράμματα COSMOTE ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ με internet ΠΑΛ), COSMOTE ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ ΠΑΛΑΙΑ, COSMOTE ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ ΠΑΛ καθώς και του προγράμματος COSMOTE Mobile Basic, αυξάνεται από 0,0098€/δευτ. σε 0,011€/δευτ., και η χρέωση για τις ανωτέρω κλήσεις ομιλίας και video-κλήσεις μετά την κατανάλωση των δωρεάν λεπτών σε όλα τα προγράμματα Cosmote Mobile ΚαρτοΣυμβόλαιο & ΚαρτοΣυμβολαίου COSMOTE αυξάνεται από 0,01€/δευτ. σε 0,011€/δευτ.  Οι συνδρομητές συμβολαίου που έχουν αυξημένες ανάγκες ομιλίας μπορούν να ενεργοποιούν το πακέτο Extra 150 Λεπτά προς όλα τα εθνικά δίκτυα με μόνο 5€, μέσα από το My COSMOTE App. 
> 
> ...








*Spoiler:*






Πηγή : COSMOTE
45% αυξηση στα sms
20% αυξηση στις κλησεις
30% αυξηση στο ΜΒ

75% αυξηση στο μηνιαίο πάγιο αορίστου χρόνου σύμβασης

σοβαρα τωρα? αποφασιζουμε και διαταζουμε? 





Πιστευω απλα ειναι θεμα απογοητευσης περισσοτερο. επειδη ειναι σχετικα μικρη εταιρεια θεωρουμε οτι ειμαστε ενα κομματι αυτης.

ΑΛΛΑ δεν ειναι ετσι. ολα για το χρημα γινονται και απλα θα πρεπει να μην ειμαστε τοσο συναισθηματικοι γιατι την παταμε.  :Smile:

----------


## puntomania

και να μην ξεχνάτε... ο χρόνος ομιλίας είναι μόνο για ομιλία... για ανανέωση πχ του αριθμού... θα περάσετε ξανά απ το ταμείο!!!

----------


## thourios

Εδώ μιλάμε για αυξήσεις υπερβολικές. Τα γνωρίζουμε για τις άλλες εταιρείες όσοι ασχολούμαστε δηλαδή.


Off Topic


		Αλλά θα μου πείτε εδώ που η Q ήθελε 1 ευρώ τον χρόνο για την διατήρηση του αριθμού θέλει τάισμα κάθε δυο μήνες τουλάχιστον 5 ευρώ και αυτό μόνο μέσω ιστοσελίδας ή εφαρμογής. Βέβαια δεν το έκανε με την μία
	


 :Rifle:

----------


## jkoukos

> Γιατι οι μεγαλες εταιρειες στελνουν email? 
> 
> Βγαζουν ενα δελτιο τυπου....  το ανεβαζουν με μικρα γραμματα στη σελιδα τους .... και ολα καλα.


Δεν είναι το ίδιο και το ξέρεις αλλά δεν το αναφέρεις.
Έχεις κάθε μήνα ενημέρωση στον λογαριασμό που στέλνει, (άλλο αν οι πολλοί δεν τον διαβάζουν).
Από τις εταιρείες τύπου Yuboto δεν έχεις μηνιαίο λογαριασμό άρα περιμένεις κάποια επίσημη ενημέρωση τουλάχιστον μαζί με τα ενημερωτικά που στέλνει.

----------


## geioannou

> Εδώ μιλάμε για αυξήσεις υπερβολικές.


και εγω εκει κολλησα. ειναι υπερβολικα μεγαλες οι αυξησεις και το κυριότερο χωρις να υπαρχει κατι που να δικαιολογει αυτες μεσω των υπηρεσιων.

----------


## 8anos

Έκανα και εγώ μεταφορά στην omnivoice επ ευκαιρίας της προσφοράς που έτρεχε.

Για την χρήση που κάνω όσο φθηνότερο πάγιο τόσο καλύτερα.

----------


## outSSIDer

Στο site τους αναφέρουν ότι η νέα τιμολογιακή πολιτική τους, ισχύει από 1/7
Όταν πάω στις συνδέσεις μου, βλέπω στις ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές μου, 36€
Το εφάρμοσαν ήδη; Γράφει ότι το 12μηνο συμβόλαιο μου λήγει 9/9

Δε θα έπρεπε να εφαρμοστεί το νέο πάγιο μετά της 9/9;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν αναφέρει ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές αλλά συνολικό κόστος της αριθμοδότησης. Πόσο δηλαδή πρέπει να πληρώσεις για ανανέωση τον Σεπτέμβρη (Φλεβάρη του 2019 για μένα).

----------


## thourios

Πράγματι άρχισαν οι π@υστιές.
Δεν παίζονται. Ενώ το συμβόλαιο το έχω πληρώσει μέχρι την λήξη άρχισαν οι αλχημείες.

----------


## jaco

Καλησπερα.Τι στελνεις για να κανεις μεταφορα στην omnivoice για να βεβαιωθει οτο το νουμερο που ειχες στην yuboto σου ανηκει,γιατι δεν βρισκω κατι στις σελιδες που να φαινεται ,αριθμος διευθυνση και ονοματεπωνυμο.Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## geioannou

θα πας στη yuboto στο πεδιο "οι συνδεσεις μου" οπου εκει αναγραφεται ο τηλεφωνικος αριθμος καθως και τα στοιχεια σου. μετα θα πας στο πεδιο "οι αγορες μου" και θα παρεις απο εκει την απόδειξη αγορας της υπηρεσιας.
αυτη επανω δεν γραφει τον τηλεφωνικο αριθμο, αλλα μολις η omnivoice θα παει να παρει τον αριθμο σου και θα κανει ταυτοποιηση στοιχειων, θα δει οτι ανήκει σε σενα αυτος ο αριθμος

----------


## jaco

> θα πας στη yuboto στο πεδιο "οι συνδεσεις μου" οπου εκει αναγραφεται ο τηλεφωνικος αριθμος καθως και τα στοιχεια σου. μετα θα πας στο πεδιο "οι αγορες μου" και θα παρεις απο εκει την απόδειξη αγορας της υπηρεσιας.
> αυτη επανω δεν γραφει τον τηλεφωνικο αριθμο, αλλα μολις η omnivoice θα παει να παρει τον αριθμο σου και θα κανει ταυτοποιηση στοιχειων, θα δει οτι ανήκει σε σενα αυτος ο αριθμος


Ευχαριστω.Γραφει και τον αριθμο κατω κατω αριστερα.

----------


## geioannou

> Ευχαριστω.Γραφει και τον αριθμο κατω κατω αριστερα.


σωστα!!
δεν το ειχα προσεξει!

----------


## System7

Μαθηματικα Yuboto!

----------


## jap

Ηρθε και επιστολή (email) σχετική με τις πρόσφατες αυξήσεις


*Spoiler:*







> Αφορά στη σειρά αριθμοδότησης του πελάτη: ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ. 
> Αγαπητέ Πελάτη, 
> Η Yuboto εγκαινιάζει την 2η εποχή της VoIP τηλεφωνίας με πλήθος νέων υπηρεσιών, προϊόντων και υποδομών που έχουν σκοπό την ακόμη καλύτερη εμπειρία VoIP με τη γνωστή ποιότητα που χαρακτηρίζει την εταιρεία μας. Οι νέες υπηρεσίες αναμένεται να ανακοινωθούν μέσα στο 4ο τρίμηνο του έτους. 
> H μεγάλη αυτή αλλαγή, όπως ήδη έχετε διαπιστώσει, επηρέασε αποκλειστικά το κόστος της ελληνικής αριθμοδότησης, το οποίο παρέμενε σταθερό στα 12,00€ από το 2012 έως και τον Ιούνιο 2018, και σήμερα ανέρχεται στο ποσό των 36,00€. Είναι εξαιρετικά σημαντικό να τονιστεί ότι η νέα τιμολογιακή πολιτική ΔΕΝ επηρεάζει καθόλου το κόστος του χρόνου ομιλίας σε Ελλάδα και Εξωτερικό, καθώς επίσης και τις τιμές των διεθνών αριθμών. 
> Για εμάς στη Yuboto, η απόφαση να είμαστε ο πλέον αξιόπιστος τηλεπικοινωνιακός πάροχος της Β2Β αγοράς και όχι απαραίτητα ο οικονομικότερος, αποτελεί μία στρατηγική επιλογή, η οποία έχει ληφθεί με βάση τις δικές σας παρατηρήσεις κατά την ετήσια έρευνα - αξιολόγηση των υπηρεσιών μας. 
> Σε πλήρη αντίθεση ακόμη και με τους μεγαλύτερους παρόχους της ελληνικής αγοράς, η παροχή τεχνικής υποστήριξης 24/7/365, η κοινοποίηση των στοιχείων του τεχνικού και του εμπορικού υπεύθυνου σε κάθε επιχείρηση που χρησιμοποιεί τις υπηρεσίες μας, καθώς και η εξασφάλιση της ανταγωνιστικότερης τιμής αγοράς χρόνου ομιλίας, αποτελούν για εμάς σταθερές και αδιαπραγμάτευτες αξίες. 
> Με όχημα αυτές τις αξίες, καταφέραμε πρόσφατα να αποσπάσουμε το διεθνές βραβείο “Customer Experience Excellence”, με το οποίο η εταιρεία μας αναδείχθηκε ως η κορυφαία στους τομείς της Εξυπηρέτησης και της Εμπειρίας Πελάτη ανάμεσα στους σημαντικότερους παρόχους παγκοσμίως. 
> 
> Αγαπητέ Πελάτη, 
> ...







Δεν μας τα λένε καθόλου καλά. Εγώ καταλαβαίνω τα εξής
- Είχαν μεγάλες αντιδράσεις, όχι μόνο στα επίπεδα αυτών που συζητάμε στο forum αλλά και από επαγγελματίες πελάτες. Πιθανό να είχαν και κύμα αποχωρήσεων.
- Οι αυξήσεις είναι συζητήσιμες  :Razz: 
- Σε όποιον θέλουν να κρατήσουν, με δικά τους κριτήρια, μπορεί και να τις αναιρέσουν
- Για την ταμπακιέρα (για ποιο λόγο τόσο μεγάλες αυξήσεις τόσο ξαφνικά) ούτε κουβέντα
- Η όλη επικοινωνία είναι after the fact

----------


## griniaris

same here. πριν καμμια ωρα ηρθε το ιδιο email.   

Εγω ευτυχως τα ανανεωσα τα νουμερα με την παλια τιμη.   

Θα περιμενω το Q4  να δω τι ειναι αυτες οι αλλαγες που λενε. αν δεν ειναι κατι "καλο" ....   τα λεμεεεεεε....

----------


## D_J_V

200% αύξηση πάνε καλά ωρε???
Τους έκραξα και μου απάντησαν τρία-πουλάκια

*Spoiler:*





"Η νέα τιμολογιακή πολιτική έχει οριστεί στο ποσό των 3 ευρώ ανά μήνα, ποσό που σύμφωνα με τους δικούς μας δείκτες συνάδει την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών, την ποιότητα της φωνής και την αξιοπιστία του δικτύου.
Φυσικά κάθε πελάτης είναι ελεύθερος να κρίνει αν αυτό τον ενδιαφέρει και να επιλέξει την αλλαγή του παρόχου εύκολα και άμεσα.
Κάθε πελάτης είναι ελεύθερος να κρίνει ανάλογα με τις δικές του ανάγκες. Και αυτό που θα επιλέξει για εμάς στην Yuboto είναι απόλυτα σεβαστό και αυτό αποδεικνύεται εφόσον η Yuboto δεν υποχρεώνει τους συνδρομητές της να παρμείνουν στο δίκτυό της με ψιλά γράμματα, ούτε έχει κρυφές χρεώσεις ως "πρόστιμο" αλλαγής παρόχου"



Είμαι ήδη OMNIVOICE με νέα φρέσκο νούμερο (ελάχιστη χρήση) απλά έχω αφήσει και ενα στη Yuboto για φαξ που ήθελα κάποτε
Αντε γεια τώρα... θα το αφήσω να λήξει ή θα το μεταφέρω κι αυτό για σπάσιμο !!!

----------


## puntomania

Δεν έχει πολύ... που μετέφερα τον κύριο αριθμό μου στην ομνι... Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι έχω διαφορά στην ποιότητα... Μια χαρά παίζει... Μην πω και καλύτερα... οπότε...  Ο καθένας κάνει την πολιτική του... Και εμείς την επιλογή μας...

- - - Updated - - -

...στο μαιλ που έλαβα και εγώ... η απάντηση μου ήταν αυτή...


Φίλε Αντρέα, κάθε εταιρεία έχει το δικαίωμα να ακολουθήσει την πολιτική που νομίζει, μια αύξηση της τάξεως του 200% όμως ναι είναι κάπως, και θυμίζει τακτικές αλά βίβα, όσο για της υπηρεσίες, όταν βγούνε στον αέρα τότε θα τις δούμε, προς το παρόν δεν υπάρχει κάτι νέο.

προσωπικά τον 1ο αριθμό που είχα σε σας το μετέφερα σε άλλη εταιρεία αν και είχα ακόμα 11 μήνες περιθώριο, ο 2ος και μοναδικός που έχω, θα δω τι θα κάνω όταν τελειώσει ο χρόνος ομιλίας μου.

τόσο καιρό όμως θα έπρεπε να είχατε φτιάξει μια υπηρεσία του στιλ print2fax...


Φιλικά

Χρήστος

----------


## jaco

> Δεν έχει πολύ... που μετέφερα τον κύριο αριθμό μου στην ομνι... Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι έχω διαφορά στην ποιότητα... Μια χαρά παίζει... Μην πω και καλύτερα... οπότε...  Ο καθένας κάνει την πολιτική του... Και εμείς την επιλογή μας...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...στο μαιλ που έλαβα και εγώ... η απάντηση μου ήταν αυτή...
> 
> 
> Φίλε Αντρέα, κάθε εταιρεία έχει το δικαίωμα να ακολουθήσει την πολιτική που νομίζει, μια αύξηση της τάξεως του 200% όμως ναι είναι κάπως, και θυμίζει τακτικές αλά βίβα, όσο για της υπηρεσίες, όταν βγούνε στον αέρα τότε θα τις δούμε, προς το παρόν δεν υπάρχει κάτι νέο.
> 
> ...


Να δουμε αν θα παρεις απαντηση !!!

----------


## codezero

Έχει κανένας πρόβλημα στο trunk για τις εξερχομενες κλησεις με χρηση pjsip? Οι εισερχομενες δουλευουν κανονικα.

----------


## Lewis

και εγω μολις μετεφερα 3 νουμερα που ειχα στην Yuboto, στην Omnivoice.
Το support μου φάνηκε συμπαθητικό και κάθε νούμερο που μεταφερθηκε μου στοιχισε 14€ (10€ η φορητοτητα, 1€ η δημιουργια νεου, 3€ το εξάμηνο).
Σε μιά μέρα είχα σετάρει και το κέντρο μου, και ειμαι τζέτ..
χώρια που πιστευω πως η Omnivoice ειναι φτηνοτερη στην ομιλία, κλπ..

υποψιν πως επειδή έχω το κέντρο μου στο cloud, με τον sip server της omnivoice απέχω 5ms...  :Smile:

----------


## Papados

Εχει κανείς πρόβλημα τις τελευταίες ημέρες με την ποιότητα κλήσεων μέσω yuboto.
Εχω αρχίσει και ακούω την φωνή μου ή κάποιες φορες ακούω τον άλλο σαν "ελατήριο".

----------


## D_J_V

Είναι οι "νέες υπηρεσίες" που ετοιμάζουν!!!
Μάντεψε ποιος καλεί, ενα συναρπαστικό παιχνίδι !!!

----------


## sdikr

> Εχει κανείς πρόβλημα τις τελευταίες ημέρες με την ποιότητα κλήσεων μέσω yuboto.
> Εχω αρχίσει και ακούω την φωνή μου ή κάποιες φορες ακούω τον άλλο σαν "ελατήριο".


Είναι οι δείκτες ποιότητας  :Razz: 

Να υποθέσω πως δεν υπάρχει κάτι που να μπουκώνει την γραμμή σου εκείνη την στιγμή

----------


## Papados

> Είναι οι δείκτες ποιότητας 
> 
> Να υποθέσω πως δεν υπάρχει κάτι που να μπουκώνει την γραμμή σου εκείνη την στιγμή


οχι απολύτως τίποτα. Μου το κάνει συνέχεια, δεν είναι να πεις ότι έτυχε μια φορά.

----------


## griniaris

Εγω παντως με 2 νουμερακια που μιλαω σχεδον καθημερινα 2-3 ωρες συνολικα ....  κανενα προβλημα απολυτως. 

Μηπως ειναι θεma hardware ?

----------


## paiktaras

σήμερα μου ήρθε email ότι 31-8 θα λήξει ο αριθμός μου που έχω στην εταιρία, αυτό πρακτικά τι σημαίνει ? ότι μηδενίζουν τα χρηματα που έχω μέσα ? Πότε θα μπορέσω να φύγω για άλλη εταιρία χωρίς φυσικά να χάσω το νούμερο μου το οποίο είναι μεταφερμένο στην yoboto με 210xxxxxxx

----------


## thourios

Αν θυμάμαι καλά έχεις 6 μήνες περιθώριο πριν αποδεσμευτεί τελείως από το όνομα σου. Μετά από αυτό το διάστημα παραχωρείτε αλλού

----------


## jap

Αν δεν θες να χάσεις το νούμερο: Μέχρι 31/8 ή ανανεώνεις σε αυτούς (με τις νέες τιμές) ή το μεταφέρεις αλλού χάνοντας τυχόν υπόλοιπο ομιλίας. (Ρώτα αν φύγεις εντελώς αν στα επιστρέψουν). Μετά τις 31/8 και για ένα 6μηνο το κρατάς μόνο αν ανανεώσεις στην ίδια εταιρεία, άπαξ και λήξει φορητότητα δεν γίνεται.

----------


## griniaris

> σήμερα μου ήρθε email ότι 31-8 θα λήξει ο αριθμός μου που έχω στην εταιρία, *αυτό πρακτικά τι σημαίνει* ? ότι μηδενίζουν τα χρηματα που έχω μέσα ? Πότε θα μπορέσω να φύγω για άλλη εταιρία χωρίς φυσικά να χάσω το νούμερο μου το οποίο είναι μεταφερμένο στην yoboto με 210xxxxxxx


Πρακτικα σημαινει οτι πρεπει να πληρωσεις για να συνεχισεις να εχεις το νουμερο. 

Ειτε στην Yuboto είτε σε αλλη εταιρεια.  

Αν εχεις υπολοιπο credit τοτε χανετε αν δεν εχεις καποιο αλλο νουμερο να τα καταναλωσεις. Εκτος και αν τα αφησεις μηπως καποια στιγμη ξαναγυρισεις.

----------


## paiktaras

ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τις απαντήσεις, με την επιστροφή από τις διακοπές έφυγα για άλλες πολιτείες και αναζητώ πλέον την καλύτερη επιλογή

----------


## dimangelid

> ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τις απαντήσεις, με την επιστροφή από τις διακοπές έφυγα για άλλες πολιτείες και αναζητώ πλέον την καλύτερη επιλογή


Έχω αριθμούς στην Modulus και την Intertelecom. Κανένα πρόβλημα και με τις δύο.

Η φθηνότερη επιλογή είναι η Omnivoice και έχει στρώσει αρκετά σε θέματα αξιοπιστίας, από όσο βλέπω εδώ.

Μια άλλη, όχι τόσο γνωστή εταιρία, είναι η ephone ( www.ephone.gr ) . Την χρησιμοποιούμε στην δουλειά μου και δουλεύει άψογα.

----------


## paiktaras

> Έχω αριθμούς στην Modulus και την Intertelecom. Κανένα πρόβλημα και με τις δύο.
> 
> Η φθηνότερη επιλογή είναι η Omnivoice και έχει στρώσει αρκετά σε θέματα αξιοπιστίας, από όσο βλέπω εδώ.
> 
> Μια άλλη, όχι τόσο γνωστή εταιρία, είναι η ephone ( www.ephone.gr ) . Την χρησιμοποιούμε στην δουλειά μου και δουλεύει άψογα.


ψάχνω την πιο οικονομική λύση,αφορά τον αριθμό στο σπίτι μου με ελάχιστη χρήση ( πέρυσι είχα βάλει 15 ευρώ στην yoboto και έχω ακόμα 3-4 € υπόλοιπο  :Smile:  )

----------


## dimangelid

> ψάχνω την πιο οικονομική λύση,αφορά τον αριθμό στο σπίτι μου με ελάχιστη χρήση ( πέρυσι είχα βάλει 15 ευρώ στην yoboto και έχω ακόμα 3-4 € υπόλοιπο  )


Την πιο οικονομική χρήση στο κόστος των κλήσεων ή στο ετήσιο κόστος για την κατοχή του αριθμού;

----------


## paiktaras

> Την πιο οικονομική χρήση στο κόστος των κλήσεων ή στο ετήσιο κόστος για την κατοχή του αριθμού;


κλήσεις κάνουμε ελάχιστες,οπότε πρώτιστος χαμηλό ετήσιο κόστος , από εκεί και πέρα  οι κλήσεις λίγο πολύ στα ίδια επίπεδα κυμαίνονται ( εσωτερικού προς σταθερά )

----------


## jap

Η διαφορά είναι 6 ευρώ το χρόνο στην Omnivoice έναντι 12 ευρώ το χρόνο για τους άλλους. Στις χρεώσεις ομιλίας είναι μία η άλλη. Προσωπικά θα κοίταγα το ιστορικό στo thread της omnivoice σχετικά με την αξιοπιστία της (άσχετα το αν όπως λες παραπάνω βελτιώθηκε) και θα επέλεγα κάποιον άλλο (και οι 3 που αναφέρει ο dimangelid μια χαρά εταιρείες είναι).

----------


## puntomania

> Η διαφορά είναι 6 ευρώ το χρόνο στην Omnivoice έναντι 12 ευρώ το χρόνο για τους άλλους.



36 χρεώνει η yuboto

15 η modulus

οπότε είναι περισσότερα!!!

----------


## dimangelid

> κλήσεις κάνουμε ελάχιστες,οπότε πρώτιστος χαμηλό ετήσιο κόστος , από εκεί και πέρα  οι κλήσεις λίγο πολύ στα ίδια επίπεδα κυμαίνονται ( εσωτερικού προς σταθερά )


Όπως είπε και ο jap, για χαμηλότερο ετήσιο κόστος χρήσης του αριθμού πας στην Omnivoice. Για το κόστος κλήσεων βλέπεις τον τιμοκατάλογο της κάθε μίας για τους προορισμούς που σε ενδιαφέρουν και κάνεις τις συγκρίσεις  :Wink:  Για κλήσεις προς ελληνικά σταθερά είναι λίγο πολύ ίδιες οι τιμές.

- - - Updated - - -




> Η διαφορά είναι 6 ευρώ το χρόνο στην Omnivoice έναντι 12 ευρώ το χρόνο για τους άλλους. Στις χρεώσεις ομιλίας είναι μία η άλλη. Προσωπικά θα κοίταγα το ιστορικό στo thread της omnivoice σχετικά με την αξιοπιστία της (άσχετα το αν όπως λες παραπάνω βελτιώθηκε) και θα επέλεγα κάποιον άλλο (και οι 3 που αναφέρει ο dimangelid μια χαρά εταιρείες είναι).


Για προσωπική χρήση μια χαρά είναι η Omnivoice  :Smile:

----------


## elio_1

Έχω έναν αριθμό για κλήσεις στο εξωτερικό. Μετά την αύξηση, αφού εξάντλησα το υπόλοιπο που υπήρχε, έστειλα email στη yuboto με αίτηση για διαγραφή μου. Εχθές με κάλεσαν για να τους δώσω περισσότερες πληροφορίες για ποιο λόγο επιθυμώ τη διακοπή των υπηρεσιών.
Μετά τις διευκρινήσεις μου έκαναν πρόταση για να μου δοθεί το ποσό της αύξησης της αριθμοδότησης σαν χρόνος ομιλίας, την οποία και δεν δέχθηκα μιας και ήδη έχω δημιουργήσει λογαριασμό σε άλλη εταιρεία (omnivoice).

----------


## in2dark

Προφανως εφυγε πολυ κοσμος απο τους αχρηστους και ξεκινανε οι κωλοτουμπες... Αυτες μαλλον ειναι οι νεες υπηρεσιες που ανεφεραν :-)

----------


## paiktaras

μου έστειλαν σήμερα email για να ανανεώσω τον αριθμό μου για έναν χρόνο με 36 € δώρο 15 € σε χρόνο ομιλίας .

----------


## tsatali22

> μου έστειλαν σήμερα email για να ανανεώσω τον αριθμό μου για έναν χρόνο με 36 € δώρο 15 € σε χρόνο ομιλίας .


μα στην omnivoice ανανεώνεις με 6 το χρόνο και έχεις 30 ευρώ χρόνο ομιλίας.

----------


## paiktaras

> μα στην omnivoice ανανεώνεις με 6 το χρόνο και έχεις 30 ευρώ χρόνο ομιλίας.


δεν έγραψα ότι θα ανανεώσω, απλά την πρόταση που μου έκαναν πόσταρα  :Smile:

----------


## dimangelid

> μα στην omnivoice ανανεώνεις με 6 το χρόνο και έχεις 30 ευρώ χρόνο ομιλίας.


Τι εννοείς; Που είδες ότι δίνουν τόσα λεφτά τσάμπα;

----------


## tsatali22

> Τι εννοείς; Που είδες ότι δίνουν τόσα λεφτά τσάμπα;


εννοώ ότι αν δώσεις 36 ευρώ θα έχεις τα 30 για ομιλία.

----------


## in2dark

> μου έστειλαν σήμερα email για να ανανεώσω τον αριθμό μου για έναν χρόνο με 36 € δώρο 15 € σε χρόνο ομιλίας .


Ποσο πιο αθλιοι? Τραγικοι...

----------


## mezzanine

Αν χρησιμοποιήσω 4g router με καρτα vodafone cu και sip trunk yuboto θα παιξει;

----------


## puntomania

> Αν χρησιμοποιήσω 4g router με καρτα vodafone cu και sip trunk yuboto θα παιξει;


Για τι να μην παίξει?

----------


## mezzanine

> Για τι να μην παίξει?


Δεν ξερω αν οι εταιρίες κινητης τηλεφωνίας μπλοκαρουν παροχους voip...

----------


## netblues

Αυτα συμβαινουν τυπικα στα προγραμματα συμβολαιου κατω απο ενα οριο και στα καρτοπρογραμματα.
Βεβαια αυτα αλλαζουν χωρις να λεγονται επισης.
Ειδικα για cu, προς το παρον παιζει.

----------


## testos

Ξαφνικά μου ήλθε μήνυμα λήξης της περιόδου χρήσης-και απενεργοποίησης του αριθμού, με σημερινή ημερομηνία! δε νομίζω να είχα λάβει κάποιο προηγούμενο μήνυμα ενημέρωσης για σύντομη λήξη-ανάγκη ανανέωσης. Πάω αμέσως να ανανεώσω...  τι να δω:  ζητάνε 36 ευρώ το χρόνο! Ενώ μέχρ τώρα ζητούσαν 12,6 ευρώ το χρόνο!

Ερωτήματα για όσους ξέρουν τα σχετικά:
Κάνουν ξαφνική μεγάλη αύξηση στην ετήσια συνδρομή (στη λήξη του χρόνου βέβαια). Έχω δικαίωμα να τους χαιρετήσω, μεταφέροντας τον αριθμό μου σε άλλη εταιρεία; Ο αριθμός 2103000ΧΧΧ τους ανήκει μεν (σαν πακέτο αριθμοδότησης του 210300ΧΧΧΧ - αλλά μπορώ να τον μεταφέρω π.χ. στη modulus, με το καθεστώς φορητότητας;

Υπόψη ότι ο αριθμός που είχα πρέπει να είναι premium, δηλαδή ευκολοαπομνημονευόμενος. Παίζει ρόλο αυτό στη μετακίνηση;

Ποια εταιρεία συμφέρει αυτή τη στιγμή, έχει χαμηλό ετήσιο πάγιο χρήσης του αριθμού voip;

Είχα "καλή" εντύπωση μέχρι τώρα για τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία.  Αλλά από 12,6 ευρώ το χρόνο να το πάνε στα 36 ευρώ, παραείναι απότομο!

----------


## jkoukos

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορείς να κάνεις φορητότητα σε μη ενεργό αριθμό. Θα μπορούσες πριν λήξει και απενεργοποιηθεί, όπως το έχουν κάνει πολλοί.
Το χαμηλότερο πάγιο το έχει η Omnivoice με 3€/6μηνο.

----------


## paiktaras

μπορεί να μου λύσει κάποιος μία απορία ? Είχα το νούμερο μου στην yoboto, πριν λήξει το έκανα μεταφορά στην omnivoice και όλα οκ, όμως η yoboto μου έστειλε email που αναφέρει:
* Αγαπητέ συνδρομητή,

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι οι παρακάτω τηλεφωνικοί αριθμοί έχουν απενεργοποιηθεί από τον λογαριασμό σας διότι δεν έχει πραγματοποιηθεί η ανανέωσή τους.

Τύπος	Περιγραφή	Αριθμός	Λήξη
Προσωπική Σύνδεση	HOME	2102xxxxx5	31/08/2018

Οι αριθμοί αυτοί θα παραμείνουν ανενεργοί στο σύστημα μας για διάστημα 6 μηνών, μέχρι την 28/02/2019. Μέχρι και την ημερομηνία αυτή μπορείτε αν επιθυμείτε να τους επανενεργοποιήσετε.

Αν δεν τους ανανεώσετε μέχρι την παραπάνω ημερομηνία, τότε κάποιος άλλος χρήστης θα μπορεί να τους αγοράσει και να τους χρησιμοποιήσει.*

Τι είναι αυτο τώρα ?

----------


## jkoukos

Αν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η μεταφορά, μην σε νοιάζει. Προφανώς δεν έχει ενημερωθεί το λογιστήριο και στέλνει αυτοματοποιημένο μήνυμα.
Αυτά που αναφέρει για 6μηνο κλπ, ισχύουν από τον κανονισμό της ΕΕΤΤ για όλους τους τηλεφωνικούς αριθμούς, όλων των παρόχων (σταθερών και κινητών).

----------


## testos

> Δυστυχώς δεν μπορείς να κάνεις φορητότητα σε μη ενεργό αριθμό. Θα μπορούσες πριν λήξει και απενεργοποιηθεί, όπως το έχουν κάνει πολλοί.
> Το χαμηλότερο πάγιο το έχει η Omnivoice με 3€/6μηνο.


το έχεις δει κάπου γραμμένο σε καμιά οδηγία της εεττ?

Σήμερα έληξε (κατ΄αυτούς), 8/9/18, ώρα 14:37!
Ημέρα Σάββατο, μεσημέρι? Η αρχή της ημερομηνίας κατά τα συναλλακτικά ήθη είναι η επόμενη, πριν ανοίξει το κατάστημά τους!
Έληξε η ετήσια σύμβαση όχι η κατοχή του αριθμού. Ο αριθμός θα είναι δικός μου για άλλους 6 μήνες.

Οπότε σε ρωτώ αν είδες αυτή τη λεπτομέρεια σε κάποιο κείμενο της εεττ, για τη φορητότητα.

Είδα στη modulus το έχουν 15 ευρώ. θυμάμαι ότι είχε καλό ήχο....  ο ήχος της omnivoice με είχε προβληματίσει

----------


## jkoukos

Ο κανονισμός της ΕΕΤΤ το αναφέρει. Η φορητότητα είναι εφικτή εφόσον αφορά ενεργή γραμμή/σύνδεση. Η δικιά σου τώρα δεν είναι.
To ότι σήμερα είναι Σάββατο και λήγει/έληξε η σύμβαση δεν έχει καμία σχέση. Στην προσωπική σελίδα του λογαριασμού σου, εδώ και 12 μήνες ήταν αναρτημένη η σχετική πληροφορία.

Ο αριθμός δεν μας ανήκει. Απλά έχουμε χρησικτησία για όσο διάστημα προβλέπεται και πληρώνουμε. Αν για οποιονδήποτε λόγο γίνει απενεργοποίηση (λόγω οφειλής ή αιτήματος διακοπής από τον χρήστη), ο αριθμός επιστρέφει στην εταιρεία και υποχρεωτικά δεσμεύεται για 6μηνο, όπου αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα μπορεί να το ζητήσει πάλι προς ενεργοποίηση ο ίδιος χρήστης. Μετά το 6μηνο ο αριθμός γυρίζει στον πάροχο που ανήκει αριθμοδοτικά και μπορεί να τον δώσει σε οποιονδήποτε νέο πελάτη του.

----------


## testos

> Ο κανονισμός της ΕΕΤΤ το αναφέρει. Η φορητότητα είναι εφικτή εφόσον αφορά ενεργή γραμμή/σύνδεση. Η δικιά σου τώρα δεν είναι.
> To ότι σήμερα είναι Σάββατο και λήγει/έληξε η σύμβαση δεν έχει καμία σχέση. Στην προσωπική σελίδα του λογαριασμού σου, εδώ και 12 μήνες ήταν αναρτημένη η σχετική πληροφορία.
> 
> Ο αριθμός δεν μας ανήκει. Απλά έχουμε χρησικτησία για όσο διάστημα προβλέπεται και πληρώνουμε. Αν για οποιονδήποτε λόγο γίνει απενεργοποίηση (λόγω οφειλής ή αιτήματος διακοπής από τον χρήστη), ο αριθμός επιστρέφει στην εταιρεία και υποχρεωτικά δεσμεύεται για 6μηνο, όπου αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα μπορεί να το ζητήσει πάλι προς ενεργοποίηση ο ίδιος χρήστης. Μετά το 6μηνο ο αριθμός γυρίζει στον πάροχο που ανήκει αριθμοδοτικά και μπορεί να τον δώσει σε οποιονδήποτε νέο πελάτη του.



1. Είδα τώρα ότι στις 21-7-18 ανάρτησαν τη νέα οικονομική πολιτική τους στην email θυρίδα μου.

2. Δεν μου έστειλαν ποτέ mail ενημέρωσης (δεν έλαβα δηλαδή... ή αν έλαβα κάτι - δεν θα είχε φανερή αυτήν  την πληροφόρηση).

3. Το ότι το γράφει στην προσωπική μας θυρίδα στο site της yuboto, το πότε άρχισε ή το πότε λήγει η χρησικτησία, αυτό δεν "λέει", διότι χρήση υπηρεσιών φωνής έκανα. Και δεν είχα την έγνοια να μπαίνω και να βλέπω τι γράφουν στην e-mail θυρίδα! Και νομίζω ότι την ίδια γνώμη θα έχει όποιος εξετάσει καταγγελία μου - αν κάνω! Είχαν τον αριθμό κινητού μου, θα μπορούσαν να στείλουν εκεί sms, που είναι πιο χρησιμοποιήσιμο! Αλλά εκτιμώ ότι κινήθηκαν δολιχοδρομικά. Και για αυτό την πάτησα (κι αυτοί βέβαια)! 

Διάβασα τα κείμενα για τη φορητότητα, στο foritotita.gr και η γνώμη που σχημάτισα είναι ότι είναι θέμα ερμηνείας, για το αν μπορεί να γίνει φορητότητα ή όχι σε αυτήν την κατάσταση. Είναι αυτονόητο ότι η τωρινή εταιρεία (από την οποία θέλεις να αποδεσμευτείς) θα φέρει εμπόδια στην αίτηση. Και θα σου ανεβάσει την πίεση! Οπότε η υγεία προηγείται!

Εντέλει, επειδή ο συγκεκριμένος αριθμός είναι εργαλείο, θα μου τα πάρουν (αρπάξουν) μια φορά τα 36 ευρώ για την ετήσια ανανέωση.  Αλλά μετά με έχασαν οριστικά!  Είμαι σίγουρος ότι του χρόνου τον Ιούλιο-Αύγουστο-Σεπτέμβριο, θα κάνουν ειδική προσφορά - θα ρίξουν τη συνδρομή  στα 12 ευρώ πάλι!   Κι είμαι σίγουρος ότι ως το Νοέμβριο του 2019, θα κατεβάσουν τα ρολά!  Με άνοδο τιμών στο 200%, καμιά εταιρεία δεν επέζησε, ιστορικά-διαχρονικά!  Θα πεινάσουν!

----------


## jkoukos

Από αρχές Ιούνη που έγινε γνωστό το θέμα, έχουμε γράψει πολλά. Αρχικά η ενημέρωση ήταν στην πρώτη σελίδα στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα και αργότερα μεταφέρθηκε στο σημερινό σημείο. Δεν υπήρχε καμία άλλη ενημέρωση και μόνον πολύ αργότερα ξεκίνησε την αποστολή ενημερωτικών email (μήπως το δικό σου ήρθε ως spam?) προφανώς λόγω πίεσης των χρηστών.

Δεν λέω για το ενημερωτικό email στη θυρίδα του λογαριασμού, αλλά όταν πλήρωσες 12 μήνες πριν την ανανέωση, αμέσως άλλαξε η ένδειξη στον λογαριασμό σου και έκτοτε αναφέρεται η νέα ημερομηνία που θα πρπει να γίνει η επόμενη ανανέωση. Αυτή η ημερομηνία συμπίπτει ακριβώς με αυτή που πλήρωσες (+12 μήνες). Δες ξανά την τελευταία σου πληρωμή και πότε έπρεπε να κάνεις πάλι ανανέωση.

Τον κανονισμό της ΕΕΤΤ πρέπει να διαβάσεις. Εκεί μνημονεύει για ενεργή σύνδεση, αλλά και στο FAQ της ΕΕΤΤ:



> Η φορητότητα προϋποθέτει την ύπαρξη της σύνδεσης. Αν δηλαδή ο συνδρομητής διακόψει τη σύνδεσή του με τον πάροχό του, τότε δεν μπορεί να μεταφέρει τον αριθμό της σύνδεσης αυτής σε άλλον πάροχο.
> Σημειώνεται πάντως ότι ο συνδρομητής έχει το δικαίωμα να αιτηθεί στον τελευταίο πάροχό του νέα σύνδεση με χρήση του εν λόγω αριθμού εντός έξι μηνών από την αποσύνδεση.


Η σύνδεσή σου (όπως έχεις ενημερωθεί) αυτόματα απενεργοποιήθηκε την στιγμή που πέρασε η τελική χρονική περίοδος που έπρεπε να την ανανεώσεις.

----------


## testos

1. Υπάρχουν χρήστες voip υπηρεσιών που δεν είναι όλη την ημέρα ή σχεδόν πάντα στο νετ. Ή μπορεί να είναι σποραδικά/άτακτα. Για αυτό σου ζητάνε και δίνεις και το κινητό, ώστε να σου έλθει και σε αυτό - μια σημαντική ενημέρωση για πλησίασμα της λήξης της υπηρεσίας.

2. Όταν πλησιάζει η ώρα της ανανέωσης ενός domain name (toy www.gr), σου έρχονται μηνύματα πριν δυο τρεις μήνες από τη λήξη. Και από το www.gr και από τον registrar. Σχεδόν ένα μήνυμα ανά 20ήμερο-ή μήνα!

3. Όταν πληρώνεις με κάρτες κλπ. μπορεί να πληρώνεις και σε διαφορετικές ημερομηνίες  από την έναρξη-λήξη της σύμβασης.

4. Προσωπικά, μετά την πληροφόρηση που μάζεψα, sxmatisa thn ektimhsh - επιμένω ότι ενήργησαν ΔΟΛΙΧΟΔΡΟΜΙΚΑ. Δηλ. κ__τοπ_νηρα.  Με έχασαν από πελάτη! Σχημάτισα άποψη για αυτoύς, δεν μου την αλλάζεις.

5. Στο πρακτέο. Μου δίνουν τη δυνατότητα "ενεργοποίησης εκ νέου, έναντι 36 ευρώ.  Αν το ανανεώσω (αναγκαστικά σε αυτούς), μπορώ την άλλη μέρα να φύγω από αυτούς, να πάω σε άλλον voip provider - κι ο άλλος (νέος) provider, θα μου ζητήσει κι αυτός νέα ετήσια συνδρομή χρήσης του αριθμού ή θα με χρεώσει μόνο το τέλος φορητότητας (κανένα 10ευρο...  νομίζω η omnivoice δεν χρεώνει αυτό το τέλος, εδώ και λίγες εβδομάδες);

----------


## jkoukos

1. Λάθος. Κάθε υπηρεσία/εταιρεία έχει τον δικό της τρόπο ειδοποίησης. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και σε όλους τους τηλεπικοινωνιακούς παρόχους.

2. Σωστά. Αλλά σε μένα ήρθε email. Αργότερα μεν από την έναρξη των αυξήσεων, αλλά πριν λήξει η σύνδεσή μου. Το ίδιο και σε άλλους όπως θα δεις τα μηνύματα.

3. Λάθος. Εξαρτάται την πολιτική κάθε εταιρείας. Π.χ. έχω και στην omnivoice σύνδεση που αν και μου ήρθε ειδοποίηση ξέχασα να την ανανεώσω. Την ημέρα που έληγε η περίοδος, αυτόματα διακόπηκε η σύνδεση και μου έστειλαν email οπότε και ανανέωσα. Στους παραδοσιακούς παρόχους έχεις ακριβώς 15 μέρες περιθώριο μετά την λήξη και αν δεν πληρώσεις αυτόματα απενεργοποιείται.

4. Το ίδιο κι εγώ. Τον Φλεβάρη που λήγει η σύμβαση, φεύγω. Δεν θέλω και ούτε σκοπεύω να σου αλλάξω την γνώμη, αλλά πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι όπως έχουμε δικαιώματα υπάρχουν και οι υποχρεώσεις μας.

5. Και πολύ καλά θα κάνεις. Είναι του καθενός προσωπική επιλογή. Ναι, μπορείς να φύγει αμέσως. Το τι θα σε χρεώσει ο άλλος πάροχος, το βλέπεις στην ιστοσελίδα του. Για λίγο καιρό η Omnivoice έδινε προσφορά σε αυτούς που έκαναν φορητότητα από Yuboto, αλλά αυτό έχει πλέον σταματήσει κι εξ όσων γνωρίζω ισχύουν αυτά που αναφέρει στην ιστοσελίδα της.

----------


## testos

> 1. Λάθος. Κάθε υπηρεσία/εταιρεία έχει τον δικό της τρόπο ειδοποίησης. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και σε όλους τους τηλεπικοινωνιακούς παρόχους.
> 
> 2. Σωστά. Αλλά σε μένα ήρθε email. Αργότερα μεν από την έναρξη των αυξήσεων, αλλά πριν λήξει η σύνδεσή μου. Το ίδιο και σε άλλους όπως θα δεις τα μηνύματα.
> 
> 3. Λάθος. Εξαρτάται την πολιτική κάθε εταιρείας. Π.χ. έχω και στην omnivoice σύνδεση που αν και μου ήρθε ειδοποίηση ξέχασα να την ανανεώσω. Την ημέρα που έληγε η περίοδος, αυτόματα διακόπηκε η σύνδεση και μου έστειλαν email οπότε και ανανέωσα. Στους παραδοσιακούς παρόχους έχεις ακριβώς 15 μέρες περιθώριο μετά την λήξη και αν δεν πληρώσεις αυτόματα απενεργοποιείται.
> 
> 4. Το ίδιο κι εγώ. Τον Φλεβάρη που λήγει η σύμβαση, φεύγω. Δεν θέλω και ούτε σκοπεύω να σου αλλάξω την γνώμη, αλλά πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι όπως έχουμε δικαιώματα υπάρχουν και οι υποχρεώσεις μας.
> 
> 5. Και πολύ καλά θα κάνεις. Είναι του καθενός προσωπική επιλογή. Ναι, μπορείς να φύγει αμέσως. Το τι θα σε χρεώσει ο άλλος πάροχος, το βλέπεις στην ιστοσελίδα του. Για λίγο καιρό η Omnivoice έδινε προσφορά σε αυτούς που έκαναν φορητότητα από Yuboto, αλλά αυτό έχει πλέον σταματήσει κι εξ όσων γνωρίζω ισχύουν αυτά που αναφέρει στην ιστοσελίδα της.


Συγκυριακά, αν έχεις netflix, σου συστήνω το ντοκυμανταιρ  "βρώμικο χρήμα" (αν το θυμάμαι καλά), όπου περιγράφεται η ιστορία των oneclickcash (με έδρα τις αυτόνομες ινδιάνικες περιοχές στις U.S.). Κι οι πελάτες της είχαν υποχρεώσεις!  Αλλά στο τέλος νικάει ο νόμος!

----------


## jkoukos

Μπορώ να σου θέσω 2 αντίστοιχα παραδείγματα της άλλης πλευράς. Έχει ουσία, αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν υπάρχει ένας κανόνας που να ισχύει παντού και πάντα;

----------


## testos

> Μπορώ να σου θέσω 2 αντίστοιχα παραδείγματα της άλλης πλευράς. Έχει ουσία, αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν υπάρχει ένας κανόνας που να ισχύει παντού και πάντα;


Δεν σε πολυκαταλαβαίνω, αλλά δεν έχει σημασία, δεν είσαι εσύ η yuboto! Διάβασα όλο το άρθρο αυτό, από την αρχή, και βγαίνει το νόημα (η αλήθεια δηλαδή). Η εταιρεία ΔΕΝ ειδοποίησε με mail στα προσωπικά mail των πελατών της για την αύξηση. Έτσι γράφουν αρκετοί στο άρθρο αυτό, ως πάρα πολλοί. Αυτή είναι η αλήθεια. Ρωτάς λοιπόν αν έπρεπε να ειδοποιήσει (πέραν της ενημέρωσης στην ιστοσελίδα της) και στα προσωπικά mails των πελατών της;  Νομίζω ότι δεν το ρωτάνε αυτό, είναι ΑΥΤΟΝΟΗΤΗ η απάντηση. Δεν υπάρχει άλλη απάντηση, πέρα από το ναι.  Οτιδήποτε άλλο  δεν είναι στέρεο.

----------


## jap

Μόνο που email στάλθηκε, αν και κατόπιν της αύξησης. Δείτε 19/7/18 σε αυτό το thread.

----------


## testos

το κάνω copy και paste - από άλλο μήνυμα στο φόρουμ , απόσπασμα από κείμενο που έστειλε ο συνήγορος του καταναλωτή στη viva, τότε με τις 1000% αυξήσεις της

Σύμφωνα, άλλωστε, και με το ισχύον κανονιστικό πλαίσιο, σε περίπτωση τροποποίησης συμβατικών όρων μονομερώς από τους παρόχους τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών, θα πρέπει να δίνεται η δυνατότητα στον συνδρομητή να ενημερωθεί και, ακολούθως, να αντιταχθεί σε αυτήν και να καταγγείλει τη σύμβαση αζημίως εντός ενός (1) μηνός από τη σχετική ενημέρωσή του. Πιο συγκεκριμένα:
• Σύμφωνα με όσα αναφέρονται στο άρθρο 2.1.15 (Συμβάσεις) του Παραρτήματος Β' του Κανονισμού Γενικών Αδειών (Απόφαση 676/41 της ΕΕΤΤ, ΦΕΚ Β' 298/14.02.2013), «(Σε περίπτωση τροποποίησης συμβατικών όρων μονομερώς) ... Ο πάροχος υποχρεούται να ενημερώνει τους συνδρομητές σχετικά με τις τροποποιήσεις των συμβατικών όρων τουλάχιστον ένα (1) μήνα πριν από την έναρξη ισχύος τους καθώς και για το δικαίωμα καταγγελίας της σύμβασης». Η προαναφερθείσα ενημέρωση δε, πρέπει να γίνεται σωρευτικά μέσω: i) της ιστοσελίδας και ii) με αναφορά σε εμφανές σημείο του λογαριασμού ή, στην περίπτωση που δεν αποστέλλεται έντυπος λογαριασμός, μέσω ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου καθώς και δια του τρόπου με τον οποίο γίνεται η ειδοποίηση για την έκδοση του λογαριασμού ηλεκτρονικά.

----------


## jkoukos

Καλό να διαβάζουμε αλλά και να ρωτάμε αν δεν καταλαβαίνουμε κάτι. Πολύ σωστά ισχύουν αυτά αλλά *εντός* της περιόδου που ισχύει η σύμβαση και στην Yuboto είναι 12μηνη και *δεν* σου αύξησε το πάγιο μέσα στο 12μηνο, αλλά θα πληρώσεις την αυξημένη τιμή *όταν* σου λήξει κι *εφόσον* κάνεις ανανέωση, οπότε είχες* την ενημέρωση. Άρα δεν ισχύει το παραπάνω σε σένα.

* Όπως σου λέμε η εταιρεία *έστειλε* email (στις 19-7-2018) αλλά καθυστερημένα για όσους από 1η Ιούλη μέχρι 19 του ίδιου μήνα έπρεπε να κάνουν ανανέωση. Γι' αυτούς ισχύει η παραπάνω αναφορά του κανονισμού. Όχι όμως για σένα και μένα που έπρεπε να κάνουμε ανανέωση μετά την 19η Ιούλη.

----------


## testos

> Καλό να διαβάζουμε αλλά και να ρωτάμε αν δεν καταλαβαίνουμε κάτι. Πολύ σωστά ισχύουν αυτά αλλά *εντός* της περιόδου που ισχύει η σύμβαση και στην Yuboto είναι 12μηνη και *δεν* σου αύξησε το πάγιο μέσα στο 12μηνο, αλλά θα πληρώσεις την αυξημένη τιμή *όταν* σου λήξει κι *εφόσον* κάνεις ανανέωση, οπότε είχες* την ενημέρωση. Άρα δεν ισχύει το παραπάνω σε σένα.
> 
> * Όπως σου λέμε η εταιρεία *έστειλε* email (στις 19-7-2018) αλλά καθυστερημένα για όσους από 1η Ιούλη μέχρι 19 του ίδιου μήνα έπρεπε να κάνουν ανανέωση. Γι' αυτούς ισχύει η παραπάνω αναφορά του κανονισμού. Όχι όμως για σένα και μένα που έπρεπε να κάνουμε ανανέωση μετά την 19η Ιούλη.


Δε μου αρέσει ο τρόπος που απαντάς/λέξεις που χρησιμοποιείς, για αυτό κάνε μου μια χάρη, μην απαντάς με τον ίδιο τρόπο στα μηνύματά μου. Η ευγένεια πάντα βοηθά. Καλύτερα μη μου απαντάς καθόλου, ότι είχε να πεις το είπες, σε διάβασα.

ΕΠΙΛΟΓΟΣ: Η yuboto ΔΕΝ (με) ενημέρωσε έγκαιρα με mail για την αύξηση της ετήσιας συνδρομής χρήσης του αριθμού (αφού λήξει η τρέχουσα σύμβασή μας). Ποτέ. Με ενημέρωσε χτες (μάλλον με αυτόματα παραχθέν μήνυμα από το σύστημα) λίγα δευτερόλεπτα αφού πέρασε η προθεσμία. *Έτσι έχασα την ευκαιρία να κάνω έγκαιρα αίτηση φορητότητας. Πριν τη λήξη του συμβολαίου*

Σύμφωνα με το κείμενο του Συνήγορου του Καταναλωτή αυτό είναι αντίθετο με τα ισχύοντα. Έπρεπε να στείλει και mail, ώστε ο καταναλωτής να ασκήσει έγκαιρα τα δικαιώματά του. Ας δεις στο λεξικό τη σημασία του όρου "ΣΩΡΕΥΤΙΚΑ". ΤΕΛΕΙΑ.

Διαβάζοντας το άρθρο από την αρχή, προκύπτει ότι και πολλοί άλλοι (πελάτες της) διαμαρτύρονται ότι ΔΕΝ ενημερώθηκαν έγκαιρα. Μάλιστα κάποιοι τονίζουν ότι έλαβαν τα διαφημιστικά της-που αυτοπαινεύονταν, αλλά όχι το μήνυμα με την αύξηση.  Για να το λένε πολλοί, το πιθανότερο - είναι αληθινό. Μπορεί και να υποκρύπτει εμπορική σκοπιμότητα η μη ενημέρωση. Υποθέσεις για σπαμ κλπ... δε γίνονται δεκτές. (ΤΕΛΕΙΑ).

----------


## jkoukos

Καλή σου συνέχεια.

----------


## outSSIDer

Έχει επιστρέψει ο G729 στις εισερχόμενες;
Εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες περίπου (μετά την επιστροφή από τις διακοπές) έχω αισθητή διαφορά.
Σήμερα σε εισερχόμενη κλήση από ote voip είχα σοβαρά θέματα.
Μπήκα στο interface του spa 3102 αλλά βλέπω ότι έχω επιλεγμένο ήδη G711a.
Δεν έχω αλλάξει κάτι στον πάροχο/ εξοπλισμό μου. (forthnet έχω).

Μήπως κάνει κάποιου είδους throttling ποιότητας στους πελάτες που χρωστάνε;
Δεν έχω ανανεώσω ακόμα με το νέο πάγιο. (στις συνδέσεις μου, φαίνεται ότι χρωστάω 36€)

----------


## Papados

Δεν χρωστάς. Αν χρωστούσες δεν θα είχες υπηρεσία. Τα 36€ είναι για την ερχόμενη ανανέωση. Τσέκαρε τις ημερομηνίες μεσα από το site τους για να δεις.
Οσο αφορά στην ποιότητα κλήσεων, εγώ είχα προβλήματα από το καλοκαίρι, όπως έχω γράψει και σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα.

----------


## Mene

Πόσες ημέρες πριν τη λήξη προτείνετε να προχωρήσουμε σε αίτηση φορητότητας στον νέο πάροχο, για να αποφύγουμε τυχόν προβλήματα?

----------


## griniaris

Απο οτι διαβασα απο αλλους συμφορουμιτες σε 2-3 εργασιμες ειχε ολοκληρωθει η διαδικασια. 

Αλλα μην το πας οριακα. Εγω στη θεση σου 15-20 μερες πριν ληξει θα το εκανα φορητοτητα.

καλυτερα να χασεις αυτες τις μερες παρα να  χασεις το νουμερο.

----------


## skoupas

Έκανα σήμερα αίτηση προς modulus. Μάλλον αύριο Παρασκευή ή το αργότερο τη Δευτέρα μου είπαν ότι θα ολοκληρωθεί.

----------


## jkoukos

Μέσα σε 6 εργάσιμες ώρες ή το αργότερο την επόμενη εργάσιμη μέρα, υποχρεούται ο παλαιός πάροχος να αποδεσμεύσει τον αριθμό ή να αρνηθεί την φορητότητα. Εφόσον όλα τα ζητούμενα στοιχεία είναι σωστά και η σύνδεση είναι ενεργή, δεν υπάρχει κανένα θέμα και η φορητότητα ολοκληρώνεται σε 2-3 μέρες, απλά επειδή συνήθως μιλάμε για σταθερή τηλεφωνία και διαδίκτυο (πακέτα DP), εκεί  θέλει αρκετές παραπάνω (όχι πάντα).

----------


## geioannou

για ολους εμας που εχουμε αποχωρίσει, γιατι ακομα ο λογαριασμος μας υπαρχει στην εταιρια και μαλιστα λεει και οτι το νεο υπολοιπο ειναι το κοστος του νεου τιμοκαταλογου !!!!
και η απορια ειναι περισσοτερο ρητορική, μιας και ειναι προφανες οτι ανεις τους δεν ασχολείται με το κομματι αυτο.

----------


## paiktaras

> για ολους εμας που εχουμε αποχωρίσει, γιατι ακομα ο λογαριασμος μας υπαρχει στην εταιρια και μαλιστα λεει και οτι το νεο υπολοιπο ειναι το κοστος του νεου τιμοκαταλογου !!!!
> και η απορια ειναι περισσοτερο ρητορική, μιας και ειναι προφανες οτι ανεις τους δεν ασχολείται με το κομματι αυτο.


για ψυχολογικούς λόγους.......έτσι δεν βλέπουν με την μία πόσους πελάτες έχασαν  :Smile:

----------


## dimangelid

Εδώ εγώ έχω πάει το νούμερό μου πάνω από ένα χρόνο στην Modulus και όταν κάνω εξερχόμενες κλήσεις από τον λογαριασμό της Yuboto, φαίνεται στην αναγνώριση κλήσης σε όσους καλώ...

Και όταν πήγα το άλλο νούμερο από την Omnivoice στην Intertelecom, σταμάτησε άμεσα να φαίνεται στην αναγνώριση...

----------


## testos

> Δε μου αρέσει ο τρόπος που απαντάς/λέξεις που χρησιμοποιείς, για αυτό κάνε μου μια χάρη, μην απαντάς με τον ίδιο τρόπο στα μηνύματά μου. Η ευγένεια πάντα βοηθά. Καλύτερα μη μου απαντάς καθόλου, ότι είχε να πεις το είπες, σε διάβασα.
> 
> ΕΠΙΛΟΓΟΣ: Η yuboto ΔΕΝ (με) ενημέρωσε έγκαιρα με mail για την αύξηση της ετήσιας συνδρομής χρήσης του αριθμού (αφού λήξει η τρέχουσα σύμβασή μας). Ποτέ. Με ενημέρωσε χτες (μάλλον με αυτόματα παραχθέν μήνυμα από το σύστημα) λίγα δευτερόλεπτα αφού πέρασε η προθεσμία. *Έτσι έχασα την ευκαιρία να κάνω έγκαιρα αίτηση φορητότητας. Πριν τη λήξη του συμβολαίου*
> 
> Σύμφωνα με το κείμενο του Συνήγορου του Καταναλωτή αυτό είναι αντίθετο με τα ισχύοντα. Έπρεπε να στείλει και mail, ώστε ο καταναλωτής να ασκήσει έγκαιρα τα δικαιώματά του. Ας δεις στο λεξικό τη σημασία του όρου "ΣΩΡΕΥΤΙΚΑ". ΤΕΛΕΙΑ.
> 
> Διαβάζοντας το άρθρο από την αρχή, προκύπτει ότι και πολλοί άλλοι (πελάτες της) διαμαρτύρονται ότι ΔΕΝ ενημερώθηκαν έγκαιρα. Μάλιστα κάποιοι τονίζουν ότι έλαβαν τα διαφημιστικά της-που αυτοπαινεύονταν, αλλά όχι το μήνυμα με την αύξηση.  Για να το λένε πολλοί, το πιθανότερο - είναι αληθινό. Μπορεί και να υποκρύπτει εμπορική σκοπιμότητα η μη ενημέρωση. Υποθέσεις για σπαμ κλπ... δε γίνονται δεκτές. (ΤΕΛΕΙΑ).



Εγκυκλοπαιδικά:

1. Η yuboto δεν έφερε αντίρρηση στο να μεταφερθούν σε τρίτο πάροχο - διά της φορητότητας- τα δυο νούμερα που είχαν λήξει. Τα μετέφερα ήδη.  ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΘΕΤΙΚΟ 1.

2. Μου έκαναν αντιπρόταση, αντί 36 να δώσω 18 για κάθε νούμερο. ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΘΕΤΙΚΟ 2. Δεν το δέχτηκα για λόγους αρχής.  Έχω προβληματισμούς για τη μελλοντική τιμολογιακή πολιτική τους, κάλλιο γαϊδουρόδενε παρά γαϊδουρογύρευε!

3. Δεν μου επέστρεψαν το χρόνο ομιλίας (18 ευρώ). ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΘΕΤΙΚΟ 3. Πήρα μάθημα... δεν αγοράζουμε χρόνο πάνω από 5-10 ευρώ. Αν χρειαστεί ξανααγοράζουμε πάντα από λίγο! 


ΔΙΔΑΓΜΑ 1:  Αν δεν ζητάς αυτά που νομίζεις ότι δικαιούσαι, τότε δεν τα παίρνεις!

ΔΙΔΑΓΜΑ 2: Η εκτίμησή μου, το παρόν υποφόρουμ για την τηλεφωνία, χρειάζεται ενίσχυση με πραγματικούς γνώστες των πραγματικών καταστάσεων τηλεφωνίας.

----------


## puntomania

έχω εδώ και κάποιο καιρό το εξής θέμα:

έχω τον αριθμό του σπιτιού στην yuboto... όταν καλώ κινητά ακούω αλλά δεν με ακούνε... δεν έκανα καμία αλλαγή πουθενά... όταν δε βάζω στον * να βγαίνουν οι εξερχόμενες απ την modulus.. όλα δουλεύουν κανονικά... να άλλαξαν κάτι αυτοί? τι να φταίει?

----------


## thourios

Κάνε ένα reset στον εξοπλισμό. Βγάλε το router και την συσκευή  από την πρίζα για λίγο και ξανά Βάλτα.
Έτσι αντιμετώπισα και εγώ το πρόβλημα.

----------


## puntomania

> Κάνε ένα reset στον εξοπλισμό. Βγάλε το router και την συσκευή  από την πρίζα για λίγο και ξανά Βάλτα.
> Έτσι αντιμετώπισα και εγώ το πρόβλημα.


τι απόλα να κάνω ρεσετ? μια ντουζίνα πράγματα έχω!!! 

δε μπορεί να έχει κάποιο θέμα ο κάποιος εξοπλισμός... απο την στιγμή που με άλλο provider δουλεύει κανονικά... κάτι άλλο φταίει.... εκτός αν το μικροτικ κόβει κάτι μόνο στην yuboto!

----------


## thourios

Και όμως μπορεί. Στην omnivoice πχ δεν είχα πρόβλημα προς κλήσεις σε κινητά Αυστραλίας. Ενώ με yuboto δεν με άκουγαν. Όλα ήταν ρυθμισμένα σωστά.
Ξεκίνησα με το router. Βγάλσιμο από το ρεύμα και ξανά μετά στη πρίζα.
Επανήλθε κανονικά.
Τώρα τι έγινε δεν ξέρω. Παλαιότερα σε παρόμοια φάση έκοβαν την παροχή ρεύματος για λίγο στις voip συσκευές.
Ευτυχώς τώρα τελευταία δεν έχω θέμα. Περίπου ένα χρόνο τώρα.

----------


## puntomania

έχει κανείς άλλος θέμα με reg αυτήν την στιγμή? απ το πρωί είναι σε φάση Request Sent το trunk!

τους έστειλα και μαιλ... αλλά απάντηση δεν πήρα ακόμα!!!

στο τρανκ έχω αυτά:

host=213.144.173.77
port=5070
fromdomain=213.144.173.77
username=χχχχ
fromuser=χχχχ
nat=yes
secret=χχχχχχχχχχχχ
qualify=yes
canreinvite=no
dtmfmode=rfc2833
t38pt_udptl=yes
type=peer
context=from-trunk
insecure=port,invite
disallow=all
allow=alaw

χχχχ:χχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ@213.144.173.77:5070/χχχχ

άλλαξε κάτι μήπως?

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν έχω θέμα και ούτε δείχνει τίποτα στο Log.
Η μόνη διαφορά που έχουμε στις ρυθμίσεις, είναι ότι έχω το sip.yuboto.com αντί της ΙΡ που έχεις εσύ στο fromdomain, ωστόσο κάνει register σε αυτή.

----------


## blueice

Έκανα σήμερα και εγώ αίτηση μεταφοράς στην omnivoice.
Έχουν μια προσφορά μέχρι 15 Οκτωβρίου για δωρεάν μεταφορά και δωρεάν τον χρόνο που απομένει στον παλιό πάροχο οπότε συμφέρει.

----------


## RyDeR

Οι server της yuboto που μπορεί να είναι; Έδωσα ένα sip show peers να δώ την τηλεφωνία του ΟΤΕ που έβαλα σήμερα και βλέπω ΟTE 11ms, Freevoipdeal 41ms, Yuboto 100ms.

----------


## stereo

> Οι server της yuboto που μπορεί να είναι; Έδωσα ένα sip show peers να δώ την τηλεφωνία του ΟΤΕ που έβαλα σήμερα και βλέπω ΟTE 11ms, Freevoipdeal 41ms, Yuboto 100ms.


Στην Ελλάδα είναι, απλά η δρομολόγηση είναι χάλια.

----------


## astbox

Κάπου στην Ιταλία!

https://tools.keycdn.com/geo?host=213.144.173.77

----------


## gordonas

Παρακολούθησα το θέμα με τις αυξήσεις μιας και είμαι συνδρομητής στην Yuboto, αρκετά νέος βέβαια.

Μου κάνει εντύπωση η ένταση των διαμαρτυριών. Ίσως επειδή προσωπικά με ενδιαφέρει το κόστος και η ποιότητα των κλήσεων, καθώς γίνεται πολύ έντονη χρήση του τηλεφώνου στο γραφείο μου. Περίπου 2 ώρες ημερησίως, ίσως και περισσότερο. Με ένα κόστος κλήσεων στα 30 ευρώ ανά μήνα, περίπου 350-400€ τον χρόνο, η αύξηση στο κόστος του αριθμού από 12€ σε 36€ δεν μου φαίνεται σημαντική. 

Αντί για 362€, θα πληρώσεις κάποιος με ένα αριθμό 386€. Στην δική μου περίπτωση που έχω δύο αριθμούς και κάποια κανάλια παραπάνω, αντί για 385-390, θα πληρώσω 430€. 

Αυτές οι διαφορές κόστους σε ετήσια βάση (30-50€) μου φαίνονται αστείες, γιατί χρησιμοποιώ το τηλέφωνο για επαγγελματική χρήση. Μου φέρνει λεφτά. 50€ τον χρόνο για ένα από τα σημαντικότερα εργαλεία δουλειάς; Εκείνο που με νοιάζει είναι η ποιότητα. Να είναι 99,99% on (δεν υπάρχει 100%), η ποιότητα φωνής άψογη και πολύ καλή τεχνική υποστήριξη. 

Θα δοκιμάσω κάποιους μήνες την yuboto και αν δω θέματα στην ποιότητα θα την κάνω για την modulus. Αν η ποιότητα είναι ΟΚ, δεν κουνιέμαι. Στην omni δεν πρόκειται να πάω ποτέ, ότι και να προσφέρουν. Εταιρεία με τέτοιο site το 2018 δεν γίνεται να είναι σοβαρή, ειδικά σε αυτό τον χώρο. Ούτε τσαγκάρικο δεν έχει τέτοια ιστοσελίδα.

----------


## thourios

Αν σου κάνουν στο ξαφνικό άλλη μια αύξηση 200% έτσι στο ξαφνικό δεν το θεωρείς σημαντικό;

----------


## SfH

> Κάπου στην Ιταλία!
> 
> https://tools.keycdn.com/geo?host=213.144.173.77


Όπως προαναφέρθηκε, είναι στην Ελλάδα, απλά αν η κίνηση δε δρομολογηθεί μέσω seabone κάνει έναν μικρό κύκλο.

Από πάροχο που τη δρομολογεί από seabone :


*Spoiler:*






```
traceroute to 213.144.173.77 (213.144.173.77), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  x (x)  0.634 ms  1.576 ms  1.960 ms
 2  x (x)  1.120 ms  1.327 ms  1.398 ms
 3  x (x)  0.913 ms  0.977 ms  1.075 ms
 4  x (x)  0.289 ms  0.298 ms  0.309 ms
 5  37.99.192.178 (37.99.192.178)  0.367 ms  0.374 ms  0.395 ms
 6  195.22.193.104 (195.22.193.104)  0.314 ms  0.344 ms  0.350 ms
 7  195.22.193.21 (195.22.193.21)  1.479 ms  1.252 ms  1.629 ms
 8  * * *
 9  * * *
10  * * *
11  * * *
12  * * *
13  *^C

PING 213.144.173.77 (213.144.173.77) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 213.144.173.77: icmp_seq=1 ttl=56 time=2.06 ms
64 bytes from 213.144.173.77: icmp_seq=2 ttl=56 time=1.30 ms
64 bytes from 213.144.173.77: icmp_seq=3 ttl=56 time=1.35 ms
64 bytes from 213.144.173.77: icmp_seq=4 ttl=56 time=1.29 ms
64 bytes from 213.144.173.77: icmp_seq=5 ttl=56 time=1.23 ms

--- 213.144.173.77 ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4005ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 1.233/1.449/2.066/0.312 ms
```

----------


## stelios4711

> Παρακολούθησα το θέμα με τις αυξήσεις μιας και είμαι συνδρομητής στην Yuboto, αρκετά νέος βέβαια.
> 
> Μου κάνει εντύπωση η ένταση των διαμαρτυριών. Ίσως επειδή προσωπικά με ενδιαφέρει το κόστος και η ποιότητα των κλήσεων, καθώς γίνεται πολύ έντονη χρήση του τηλεφώνου στο γραφείο μου. Περίπου 2 ώρες ημερησίως, ίσως και περισσότερο. Με ένα κόστος κλήσεων στα 30 ευρώ ανά μήνα, περίπου 350-400€ τον χρόνο, η αύξηση στο κόστος του αριθμού από 12€ σε 36€ δεν μου φαίνεται σημαντική. 
> 
> Αντί για 362€, θα πληρώσεις κάποιος με ένα αριθμό 386€. Στην δική μου περίπτωση που έχω δύο αριθμούς και κάποια κανάλια παραπάνω, αντί για 385-390, θα πληρώσω 430€. 
> 
> Αυτές οι διαφορές κόστους σε ετήσια βάση (30-50€) μου φαίνονται αστείες, γιατί χρησιμοποιώ το τηλέφωνο για επαγγελματική χρήση. Μου φέρνει λεφτά. 50€ τον χρόνο για ένα από τα σημαντικότερα εργαλεία δουλειάς; Εκείνο που με νοιάζει είναι η ποιότητα. Να είναι 99,99% on (δεν υπάρχει 100%), η ποιότητα φωνής άψογη και πολύ καλή τεχνική υποστήριξη. 
> 
> Θα δοκιμάσω κάποιους μήνες την yuboto και αν δω θέματα στην ποιότητα θα την κάνω για την modulus. Αν η ποιότητα είναι ΟΚ, δεν κουνιέμαι. Στην omni δεν πρόκειται να πάω ποτέ, ότι και να προσφέρουν. Εταιρεία με τέτοιο site το 2018 δεν γίνεται να είναι σοβαρή, ειδικά σε αυτό τον χώρο. Ούτε τσαγκάρικο δεν έχει τέτοια ιστοσελίδα.


Υπάρχουν και άλλοι τρόποι να τα κάνεις να φαίνονται μικρά τα νούμερα:

Μπορείς να μοιράσεις τα 30€ στις 365 μέρες του χρόνου. 
Σιγά την αύξηση. Μόλις 8 λεπτά τη μέρα. 

Μπορείς ακόμη να πεις ότι ξοδεύεις για τηλέφωνα 120€ το μήνα. δηλαδή 1500 το χρόνο.
Τι είναι τα 30€ στα 1500. Μόλις 2%  αύξηση 

'Όπως και να τα μαγειρέψεις όμως τα 36€ είναι τριπλάσια του 12. Και ίσως άμα ξοδεύαμε 1500€ για κλήσεις να μη μας φαινόταν. Αλλά δεν χρησιμοποιούμε όλοι την σύνδεση μας σε γραφείο για να μας φέρνει λεφτά.
Μερικοί από μας θέλουμε ένα νουμεράκι για εισερχόμενες μόνο. Και μας φαίνεται πολύ 200% αύξηση

----------


## jap

> Αντί για 362€, θα πληρώσεις κάποιος με ένα αριθμό 386€. Στην δική μου περίπτωση που έχω δύο αριθμούς και κάποια κανάλια παραπάνω, αντί για 385-390, θα πληρώσω 430€.


Αν έχεις τέτοια budget βάζεις μια δεύτερη σταθερή γραμμή και έχεις με κάτι παραπάνω 2 γραμμές, internet για failover της όποιας άλλης γραμμής έχεις και απεριόριστες κλήσεις σε σταθερά Ελλάδας και ακόμα καλύτερη ποιότητα. 

Κανέναν εδώ δεν ένοιαξαν τα +24 ευρώ / γραμμή το χρόνο, η αναξιοπιστία της εταιρείας μας ένοιαξε. 

Για σένα πάντως ειδικά που ξοδεύεις τόσα, έχουν στείλει και την επιστολή που αναφέρουμε παραπάνω που μπορείς να παζαρέψεις.

----------


## gordonas

> Υπάρχουν και άλλοι τρόποι να τα κάνεις να φαίνονται μικρά τα νούμερα:
> 
> Μπορείς να μοιράσεις τα 30€ στις 365 μέρες του χρόνου. 
> Σιγά την αύξηση. Μόλις 8 λεπτά τη μέρα. 
> 
> Μπορείς ακόμη να πεις ότι ξοδεύεις για τηλέφωνα 120€ το μήνα. δηλαδή 1500 το χρόνο.
> Τι είναι τα 30€ στα 1500. Μόλις 2%  αύξηση 
> 
> 'Όπως και να τα μαγειρέψεις όμως τα 36€ είναι τριπλάσια του 12. Και ίσως άμα ξοδεύαμε 1500€ για κλήσεις να μη μας φαινόταν. Αλλά δεν χρησιμοποιούμε όλοι την σύνδεση μας σε γραφείο για να μας φέρνει λεφτά.
> Μερικοί από μας θέλουμε ένα νουμεράκι για εισερχόμενες μόνο. Και μας φαίνεται πολύ 200% αύξηση



Αν θέλεις ένα νούμερο για εισερχόμενες μόνο, τότε προφανώς και έχεις δίκιο.


Για επαγγελματική χρήση όμως, από 300€ και πάνω ετησίως τότε τα δεδομένα αλλάζουν.


Για σπίτι όμως τι να το κάνεις το ip τηλέφωνο; Έχεις νουμεράκι για εισερχόμενες τσάμπα, από τον πάροχο του ίντερνετ. 


Η ip τηλεφωνία έχει σαν στόχο κατά 90% τον επαγγελματία. Πολλά κανάλια φωνής, εισερχόμενα/εξερχόμενα, ευελιξία, τηλεφωνικά κέντρα, κτλ. κτλ. 


Η κίνηση τους πάντως μου μοιάζει σαν αναγκαστική από την μεριά τους για οικονομικούς λόγους. Δηλαδή, δεν έβγαιναν με το κόστος πάγιου ανά αριθμό που είχαν. 


Θα φανεί στην πορεία. Αν ήταν αυτός ο λόγος θα δούμε και την Modulus να προχωράει σε αυξήσεις, έστω και σταδιακά το επόμενο 6μηνο/12μηνο. 


Δεν ξέρω αν η Yuboto είναι ο leader της αγοράς στην ip τηλεφωνία. Αν είναι, λογικό ότι κάνει πρώτη αυτή την αύξηση. Παντού και πάντα έτσι γίνεται.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν έχεις τέτοια budget βάζεις μια δεύτερη σταθερή γραμμή και έχεις με κάτι παραπάνω 2 γραμμές, internet για failover της όποιας άλλης γραμμής έχεις και απεριόριστες κλήσεις σε σταθερά Ελλάδας και ακόμα καλύτερη ποιότητα. 
> 
> Κανέναν εδώ δεν ένοιαξαν τα +24 ευρώ / γραμμή το χρόνο, η αναξιοπιστία της εταιρείας μας ένοιαξε. 
> 
> Για σένα πάντως ειδικά που ξοδεύεις τόσα, έχουν στείλει και την επιστολή που αναφέρουμε παραπάνω που μπορείς να παζαρέψεις.



Να παζαρέψω τα 85€ που πληρώνω έναντι τον 24-30€ που θα πλήρωνα; 50-55€ τον χρόνο; Δεν μου τρέχουν από τα πατζάκια αλλά είναι ασήμαντο το ποσό σε ετήσια βάση. Ένας υπάλληλος κοστίζει κατ' ελάχιστο περίπου 12.000€ τον χρόνο. Τα 50€ της Yuboto τι να λένε...Προτιμώ να τους τα πληρώσω, αρκεί οι υπηρεσίες τους να είναι άψογες. Αν δεν είναι, έφυγα για Modulus. Αν δεν είναι και εκεί άψογες οι υπηρεσίες, τα κεφάλια κάτω και πίσω στον ΟΤΕ. Ελπίζω να μην είναι τέτοια φόλα η ip τηλεφωνία. 

Για failover θα έχω κινητή. Είναι κάτι που έπρεπε να το είχα κάνει καιρό.

----------


## astbox

o.0 τι ping είναι αυτό, δίπλα στο server κάθεσαι;
Επίσης από ποιο πάροχο βγαίνεις, vodafone και ote μου δίνουν ping πάνω από 100ms.
Πες μου από wind, δεν θα τα αντέξω!

----------


## RyDeR

Τι codecs έχετε allow σε * κεντρά με τη Yuboto;

----------


## dimangelid

> Τι codecs έχετε allow σε * κεντρά με τη Yuboto;


Μόνο τον alaw

----------


## puntomania

> Τι codecs έχετε allow σε * κεντρά με τη Yuboto;


και εγώ μονο τον alaw...γιατί έχεις κάνα θέμα?

----------


## jap

Αν είδατε τη χριστουγεννιάτικη προσφορά της εταιρείας, είναι άλλο ένα δείγμα πόσο δεν μας θέλει εμάς τους χρήστες που δεν καταναλώνουμε πολλά. Πάντα έδινε Χριστούγεννα και Πάσχα, δεν θυμάμαι αν το έκανε και κάποιες φορές ενδιάμεσα, ένα ποσοστό έκπτωσης ανάλογα με το ύψος της ανανέωσης για χρόνο ομιλίας. Στη φετινή προσφορά, για να πάρεις το μικρότερο ποσοστό έκπτωσης 10% πρέπει να κάνεις ελάχιστη ανανέωση ύψους 50 ευρώ (συν ΦΠΑ 24% συν χαράτσι σταθερής τηλεφωνίας 5%). 

Κάθε φέτος και χειρότερα

----------


## griniaris

> Αν είδατε τη χριστουγεννιάτικη προσφορά της εταιρείας, είναι άλλο ένα δείγμα πόσο δεν μας θέλει εμάς τους χρήστες που δεν καταναλώνουμε πολλά. Πάντα έδινε Χριστούγεννα και Πάσχα, δεν θυμάμαι αν το έκανε και κάποιες φορές ενδιάμεσα, ένα ποσοστό έκπτωσης ανάλογα με το ύψος της ανανέωσης για χρόνο ομιλίας. Στη φετινή προσφορά, για να πάρεις το μικρότερο ποσοστό έκπτωσης 10% πρέπει να κάνεις ελάχιστη ανανέωση ύψους 50 ευρώ (συν ΦΠΑ 24% συν χαράτσι σταθερής τηλεφωνίας 5%). 
> 
> Κάθε φέτος και χειρότερα


Μην το βλεπεις ετσι. Υπαρχει και η αλλη πλευρα .  Απο το να μην δωσει καθολου προσφορες.....  δινει μια προσφορα που κατα την γνωμη της εταιρειας ειναι συμφερουσα. 

Οκ. Το δεχομαι οτι δεν συμφερει οπως λες... ουτε και εμενα με βολευει σε μια γραμμη που εχει απομεινει εκει για λιγο ακομα.... αλλα θα προτιμουσες να μην ειχε καθολου προσφορες?

----------


## jap

Συγκρίνω με τις περσινές και προπέρσινες που έδινε μεγαλύτερα ποσοστά και από χαμηλότερα ποσά. Και δεν καθόμουν για τις εν λόγω προσφορές που για τη χρήση μου ήταν μηδαμινό κέρδος. Τι θα κάνει του χρόνου δεν με ενδιαφέρει, μέχρι τότε θα έχουν λήξει τα νούμερα και θα έχω φύγει. Θα προτιμούσα τις αυξήσεις να μην είχε κάνει και ας μην έδινε καθόλου τέτοιες προσφορές ή τις άλλες βλακείες με τα χαζοτηλεφωνάκια δώρο.

----------


## thanar

Έχω 3 γραμμές στη Yuboto. Τη μία από τις 3 γραμμές δεν την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ, είναι φορητότητα από παλιό αριθμό τον οποίο ήθελα να κρατήσω για διάφορους λόγους. Μου ήρθε σήμερα μήμυμα για ανανέωσή της (€36) και το σκέφτομαι... Επικοινώνησα με τη Yuboto και μου είπαν πως σε περίπτωση που δεν την ανανεώσω, αυτοί είναι υποχρεωμένοι να την κρατήσουν δεσμευμένη για 2 μήνες, στη συνέχεια την αποδεσμεύουν και μπορεί να δωθεί σε κάποιον άλλον συνδρομητή.

Γνωρίζεται αν υπάρχει τρόπος να "παρκάρει" κανείς κάποιο νούμερο, με χαμηλότερο κόστος;

----------


## 8anos

> Έχω 3 γραμμές στη Yuboto. Τη μία από τις 3 γραμμές δεν την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ, είναι φορητότητα από παλιό αριθμό τον οποίο ήθελα να κρατήσω για διάφορους λόγους. Μου ήρθε σήμερα μήμυμα για ανανέωσή της (€36) και το σκέφτομαι... Επικοινώνησα με τη Yuboto και μου είπαν πως σε περίπτωση που δεν την ανανεώσω, αυτοί είναι υποχρεωμένοι να την κρατήσουν δεσμευμένη για 2 μήνες, στη συνέχεια την αποδεσμεύουν και μπορεί να δωθεί σε κάποιον άλλον συνδρομητή.
> 
> Γνωρίζεται αν υπάρχει τρόπος να "παρκάρει" κανείς κάποιο νούμερο, με χαμηλότερο κόστος;


μεταφορά στην omnivoice

----------


## thanar

> μεταφορά στην omnivoice


Έχω δει την omnivoice πολλές φορές τα τελευταία χρόνια. Έχω κάνει λογαριασμό στο χάος που ονομάζεται omninet μετά από αρκετές ώρες προσπαθειών. Το δίκτυό τους είναι απίστευτα δύσχρηστο, τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά τον τελικό χρήστη. Πραγματικά δεν θα ήθελα να καταφύγω σ' αυτή τη λύση, η οποία απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει (μετά από προβληματική αναζήτηση στις πληροφορίες που παρέχουν), κοστίζει τουλάχιστον €15 το χρόνο.

----------


## thourios

Μάλλον κάτι δεν κάνεις καλά.  Όταν υπάρχουν προβλήματα είμαι ο πρώτος που τα χώνει κιόλας. 
Μιλάς κιόλας για παρκάρισμα αριθμού οπότε κάτι οικονομικότερο δεν θα βρεις.

----------


## stelios4711

> Έχω 3 γραμμές στη Yuboto. Τη μία από τις 3 γραμμές δεν την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ, είναι φορητότητα από παλιό αριθμό τον οποίο ήθελα να κρατήσω για διάφορους λόγους. Μου ήρθε σήμερα μήμυμα για ανανέωσή της (€36) και το σκέφτομαι... Επικοινώνησα με τη Yuboto και μου είπαν πως σε περίπτωση που δεν την ανανεώσω, αυτοί είναι υποχρεωμένοι να την κρατήσουν δεσμευμένη για 2 μήνες, στη συνέχεια την αποδεσμεύουν και μπορεί να δωθεί σε κάποιον άλλον συνδρομητή.
> 
> Γνωρίζεται αν υπάρχει τρόπος να "παρκάρει" κανείς κάποιο νούμερο, με χαμηλότερο κόστος;


Η σύνδεση μου στη Yuboto έληξε στις 3/8/2018 
Λόγω της μεγάλης αύξησης στο ετήσιο πάγιο αποφάσισα να μην την ανανεώσω και να την αφήσω να λήξει, άλλωστε το χρησιμοποιούσα πολύ σπάνια το νούμερο 
Σήμερα (6 μήνες μετά) χρειάστηκα ένα νούμερο και μπήκα στη Yuboto να πάρω καινούριο.
Προς έκπληξή μου διαπίστωσα ότι το παλιό νούμερο που δεν είχα ανανεώσει υπήρχε δεσμευμένο ακόμη στο λογαριασμό μου και ας λένε ότι το αποδεσμεύουν σε 2 μήνες.
Πλήρωσα το πάγιο και λειτούργησε αμέσως!

Γιατί τα λέω αυτά;  Από ότι φαίνεται τα πακάρουν τα νουμεράκια. Δεν ξέρω για πόσο αλλά σίγουρα 6 μήνες τουλάχιστον, ίσως και παραπάνω

----------


## thourios

Εγώ έναν αριθμό τον έχω μεταφέρει στην omnivoice. Βλέπω ότι ακόμα είναι ενεργός στην youboto στις εξερχόμενες.
Δηλαδή επιλέγω από που θα κάνω εξερχόμενες. Έχω την δυνατότητα και από την yuboto (αφού υπάρχει ακόμα ένα μικρό υπόλοιπο) αλλά και από την omni.
Φυσικά εισερχόμενες λαμβάνω μόνο από την omnivoice.

Όταν μηδενιστεί το υπόλοιπο ή το διαγράψουν τότε θα το αποδεσμεύσω από τον εξοπλισμό μου.

----------


## thanar

> Από ότι φαίνεται τα πακάρουν τα νουμεράκια. Δεν ξέρω για πόσο αλλά σίγουρα 6 μήνες τουλάχιστον, ίσως και παραπάνω


Αυτό μου είπαν και από τη Yuboto. Πως είναι υποχρεωμένοι να το δεσμεύσουν για 2 μήνες. Πως από 'κει και πέρα, αν ζητηθεί το δίνουν. Αν όχι, μπορεί και να παραμείνει (όπως στην περίπτωσή σου) στον λογαριασμό ακόμη και εξάμηνο ή παραπάνω.

----------


## jkoukos

Ο κανονισμός προβλέπει 6 μήνες υποχρεωτικά να παραμείνει στο ράφι ο αριθμός. Αν μέσα σε αυτό το διάστημα ο πελάτης τον ζητήσει, υποχρεωτικά του αποδίδεται.
Μετά το 6μηνο ο πάροχος έχει νομιμότατο δικαίωμα να τον δώσει όπου και όποτε θελήσει.

- - - Updated - - -

Αύριο λήγει ο αριθμός της Yuboto και θα τον παρκάρω στην Omnivoice με 6€ τον χρόνο (+10 φορητότητα). Δεν υπάρχει πουθενά φθηνότερα.
Σήμερα μου ήρθε email από την εταιρεία για προσφορά με 50% έκπτωση (18€ ανανέωση), αλλά ήδη ξεκίνησα την φορητότητα.

----------


## jap

> Σήμερα μου ήρθε email από την εταιρεία για προσφορά με 50% έκπτωση (18€ ανανέωση), αλλά ήδη ξεκίνησα την φορητότητα.


Μια μέρα πριν περίμεναν;  :Razz:  Ας πρόσεχαν.

Εγώ ξεκίνησα διαδικασίες μεταφοράς στη modulus, ένα μήνα έχω και κάτι ψιλά ακόμα για το πρώτο νούμερο.

----------


## jkoukos

Μπορεί και μόλις πήραν το αίτημα να έστειλαν το email (για υπαναχώρηση). Τουλάχιστον αυτό δείχνουν τα γεγονότα.
10:50 έστειλα το αίτημα, 11:15 ήρθε ενημέρωση ότι είναι σε επεξεργασία (με αναμενόμενη ενεργοποίηση έως 7/2) και 12 ακριβώς το email της Yuboto.

- - - Updated - - -

Τελικά σήμερα ολοκληρώθηκε η φορητότητα. Μόλις σε μια μέρα, χωρίς παρατράγουδα και με το κόστος που αναφέρει στην ιστοσελίδα.

----------


## gorath

Γιάννη σκέφτομαι να βάλω έναν επιπλέον αριθμό voip στο fritz μόνο για εισερχόμενες (πέραν του οτε). Προτείνεις omnivoice?

- - - Updated - - -

Τελικά δεν περίμενα και πήρα ένα νουμεράκι στην Omnivoice για να το δοκιμάσω στο fritz. Να δούμε πώς θα το σετάρουμε τώρα...

----------


## geioannou

> Γιάννη σκέφτομαι να βάλω έναν επιπλέον αριθμό voip στο fritz μόνο για εισερχόμενες (πέραν του οτε). Προτείνεις omnivoice?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Τελικά δεν περίμενα και πήρα ένα νουμεράκι στην Omnivoice για να το δοκιμάσω στο fritz. Να δούμε πώς θα το σετάρουμε τώρα...


εγω που εχω βαλει αριθμο της Omni σε fritzbox, εδω και ενα μηνα ειναι σταθερα και χωρις προβληματα register και λειτουργικο. τα προβληματα υπαρχουν μερικες φορες σε pbx.

----------


## thourios

Νομίζω ότι εδώ γράφουμε θέματα που απασχολούν την Yuboto ή κάτι δεν καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## puntomania

> Νομίζω ότι εδώ γράφουμε θέματα που απασχολούν την omnivoice ή κάτι δεν καταλαβαίνω.



ναι εδώ ειναι της yuboto το θέμα!

----------


## thourios

Με μπερδέψατε αφού είδα πολλές φορές αναφορά στην omnivoice εδώ.

----------


## drspiros

Παιδιά, να ρωτήσω κάτι: Μετά τη λήξη του συμβολαίου, πόσο καιρό μπορώ να κρατήσω τον αριθμό πριν παραχωρηθεί;

----------


## stelios4711

Θεωρητικά μετά από ένα μήνα αν το ζητήσει κάποιος άλλος μπορεί παραχωρηθεί.
Πρακτικά δεν το χάνεις. Είχα ανενεργό νούμερο για ένα χρόνο και ανανέωσα κανονικά χωρίς να χρειαστεί καμιά διαδικασία ή επικοινωνία με κάποιον. Υπήρχε ακόμη στο προφιλ μου

----------


## sdikr

> Παιδιά, να ρωτήσω κάτι: Μετά τη λήξη του συμβολαίου, πόσο καιρό μπορώ να κρατήσω τον αριθμό πριν παραχωρηθεί;


Σύμφωνα με την ΕΕΤΤ είναι 6 μήνες

----------


## jkoukos

> Παιδιά, να ρωτήσω κάτι: Μετά τη λήξη του συμβολαίου, πόσο καιρό μπορώ να κρατήσω τον αριθμό πριν παραχωρηθεί;


Όπως αναφέρει και ο sdikr, για 6 μήνες μετά την διακοπή της σύνδεσης υποχρεούται να τον κρατήσει στο ράφι μήπως ο ίδιος χρήστης τον ενεργοποιήσει πάλι. Μετά από αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα ο αριθμός μπορεί να δοθεί σε άλλον πελάτη του παρόχου.

Βέβαια είναι θέμα απόφασης του παρόχου αν και πότε (μετά το 6μηνο) θα τον αποδεσμεύσει. Π.χ. στην Omnivoice είχα έναν αριθμό επαρχίας που εδώ και χρόνια δεν τον ανανεώνω και το άφησα να λήξει. Ακόμη και σήμερα υπάρχει στον λογαριασμό μου, με ενημέρωση ότι αν θέλω να τον ενεργοποιήσω θα πρέπει να καταβάλω 19 6μηνιαίες ανανεώσεις.

----------


## thourios

Έχω φύγει ένα χρόνο περίπου και έχω πάει τον αριθμό σε άλλο πάροχο ο οποίος λειτουργεί εκεί πλέον. Αυτό έγινε όταν άρχισαν οι αυξήσεις στα πάγια.
Ο αριθμός όμως κάνει registration ακόμα (μόνο εξερχόμενες) και στην yuboto και μπορώ να πραγματοποιώ κλήσεις από εκεί χρησιμοποιώντας το ελάχιστο υπόλοιπο που υπάρχει.

----------


## dimangelid

> Έχω φύγει ένα χρόνο περίπου και έχω πάει τον αριθμό σε άλλο πάροχο ο οποίος λειτουργεί εκεί πλέον. Αυτό έγινε όταν άρχισαν οι αυξήσεις στα πάγια.
> Ο αριθμός όμως κάνει registration ακόμα (μόνο εξερχόμενες) και στην yuboto και μπορώ να πραγματοποιώ κλήσεις από εκεί χρησιμοποιώντας το ελάχιστο υπόλοιπο που υπάρχει.


Και εγώ το ίδιο, έχω φύγει πάνω από 2 χρόνια  :Razz:

----------


## astbox

Δεν ενοχλεί γιατί έτσι κι αλλιώς επιτρέπουν οποιοδήποτε callerid αν αποδείξεις ότι σου ανήκει, μιλώντας για τις εξερχόμενες.
Με την μεταφορά του αριθμού σου όλοι οι πάροχοι έχουν ενημερωθεί ότι πλέον τον συγκεκριμένο αριθμό τον "σερβίρει" ο x πάροχος οπότε απλά προωθούν την κλήση προς αυτόν.
Ούτε καν κοιτάνε αν υπάρχει registration στο δίκτυο τους με τον ίδιο αριθμό.
Σε πελάτη σε δυο sip trunks με κατοστάδες αριθμών και μία pri έκανα register στον νέο πάροχο, μπορούσα να καλέσω με οποιοδήποτε callerid είχα διαθέσιμο αλλά τα πάντα έρχονταν από τον παλιό.
Μόλις ζήτησα την μεταφορά μετά από καμιά ώρα άρχισαν να μου ρχονται από τον νέο.
Φαντάσου το σαν λούκι για νέρο! Εκεί που καταλήγει το λούκι ή θα καταλήγει εκεί πάει και το νερό!  :Smile:

----------


## dsluser1

Παρομοίως, δεν εχω ανανεώσει λόγω των αυξήσεων και παρ όλο που μου καναν τηλεφωνική προσφορά να ανανεώσω στην παλιά, αρχική τιμή αποφάσισα να μην το κανω. Εξακολουθώ να κάνω register με εισερχόμενες κ εξερχόμενες κλήσεις κανονικα.

----------


## dimangelid

> Παρομοίως, δεν εχω ανανεώσει λόγω των αυξήσεων και παρ όλο που μου καναν τηλεφωνική προσφορά να ανανεώσω στην παλιά, αρχική τιμή αποφάσισα να μην το κανω. Εξακολουθώ να κάνω register με εισερχόμενες κ εξερχόμενες κλήσεις κανονικα.


Αν έχει λήξει ο αριθμός σου, είναι θέμα χρόνου να σταματήσει να λειτουργεί για εισερχόμενες. Και πολύ πιθανό να τον χάσεις. Κάνε φορητότητα.

----------


## almounia

Χαίρετε,
Προς ποιον πάροχο προτείνετε να κάνω φορητότητα; (να φύγω από yuboto δηλαδή)
Ποιος πάροχος έχει το χαμηλότερο ετήσιο κόστος διατήρησης του αριθμού (γιατί τώρα που αυξήθηκαν τα πάγια στην yuboto είναι ασύμφορο να μείνω σε αυτούς).
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## dimangelid

> Χαίρετε,
> Προς ποιον πάροχο προτείνετε να κάνω φορητότητα; (να φύγω από yuboto δηλαδή)
> Ποιος πάροχος έχει το χαμηλότερο ετήσιο κόστος διατήρησης του αριθμού (γιατί τώρα που αυξήθηκαν τα πάγια στην yuboto είναι ασύμφορο να μείνω σε αυτούς).
> Ευχαριστώ


Η φθηνότερη στο κόστος διατήρησης αριθμού είναι η Omnivoice, 3 ευρώ το εξάμηνο. Έχει κάποια θέματα αξιοπιστίας στην λειτουργία της υπηρεσίας, αν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει αυτό, είναι μια χαρά.

Αλλιώς πας σε μια από τις Modulus, ephone, Intertelecom που είναι κοντά στα 15 ευρώ τον χρόνο ο αριθμός.

----------


## almounia

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.
Τι θα γίνει στο υπόλοιπο χρημάτων για κλήση (υπόλοιπο χρόνου ομιλίας) που έχω στην yuboto αν φύγει ο αριθμός μου από εκεί; Το χάνω αυτό το υπόλοιπο χρημάτων;

----------


## netblues

Τυικα χανεται. Τωρα αν ειναι μεγάλο, ισως σε απευθειας συννενοηση μπορει να στο πιστωσουν.

----------


## almounia

Να το πιστώσουν σαν "ευρώ" σε λογαριασμό; Λίγο δύσκολο γιατί έχει προκύψει από +30% bonus προσφορές κλπ.
Έχω γύρω στα €70 υπόλοιπο. Το κόστος €36 για ετήσια διατήρηση του αριθμού το θεωρώ υψηλό.
Δεν γίνεται δηλαδή να κρατηθεί ένα yuboto account με υπόλοιπο χρημάτων (μήπως το χρησιμοποιήσω μελλοντικά) χωρίς κάποιον αριθμό voip δηλωμένο στο yuboto account;

----------


## griniaris

Δεν γινεται αυτο. 

Σαν να λες στην τραπεζα θελω να κλεισω τον λογαριασμο μου... αλλα κρατηστε τα χρηματα μεχρι να ανοιξω αλλον καποια στιγμη.

Το υπολοιπο θα πρεπει να ειναι συνδεδεμενο με καποιο account. Δεν μπορει να υφισταται αλλιως.

----------


## thourios

Αν και έχω μεταφερθεί αλλού από την youboto εξακολουθώ να έχω εξερχόμενες από τον πάροχο αυτό και το υπόλοιπό μου δεν διαγράφηκε.
Ο αριθμός ακόμα γίνεται registered για εξερχόμενες.
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα διαγραφεί ίσως και σήμερα.
Χρησιμοποιώ το υπόλοιπο μέχρι να εξαντληθεί ή μέχρι να το "σκοτώσουν" οι ίδιοι.
Ακόμα και έτσι με συμφέρει λόγω αυτών των αυξήσεων που έκαναν.

----------


## almounia

Δεν πρέπει να κρατάς μεγάλο υπόλοιπο σε αυτήν την εταιρία γιατί στην ουσία σε κρατά εκλωβισμένο να μην φύγεις διότι θα χάσεις το υπόλοιπό σου.
Και την ίδια στιγμή χτυπάνε στο ψαχνό αυξάνοντας τα τέλη διατήρησης αριθμού. Έτσι όπως λειτουργούν μας ωθούν στο να φάμε γρήγορα γρήγορα το υπόλοιπό μας, να μην ξανακάνουμε ανανέωση και αν φύγουμε προς omnivoice να σωθούμε.

----------


## thourios

Ευτυχώς δεν είχα και μεγάλο υπόλοιπο.

----------


## netblues

Και πως υα φας 70€ σε εξερχόμενες? Θελει χρονο
Παντως το downgrade απο οτιδήποτε σε omni ειναι θέμα

----------


## thaner

Μια ερώτηση που δεν κατάφερα να βρω αλλού.

Αν θελήσω να μεταφέρω έναν αριθμό από την στην Vodafone πχ, θα πραγματοποιηθεί κανονικά ή θα αντιμετωπίσω πρόβλημα;

----------


## dimangelid

> Μια ερώτηση που δεν κατάφερα να βρω αλλού.
> 
> Αν θελήσω να μεταφέρω έναν αριθμό από την στην Vodafone πχ, θα πραγματοποιηθεί κανονικά ή θα αντιμετωπίσω πρόβλημα;


Δεν θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## griniaris

> Μια ερώτηση που δεν κατάφερα να βρω αλλού.
> 
> Αν θελήσω να μεταφέρω έναν αριθμό από την στην Vodafone πχ, θα πραγματοποιηθεί κανονικά ή θα αντιμετωπίσω πρόβλημα;


ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ !!!    Αν ο αριθμος αυτος ειναι ο μοναδικος σε μια γραμμη ( dsl ) τοτε με την φορητοτητα αυτοματως θα διακοπει και η γραμμη απο τον προηγουμενο παροχο. 

Δεν γινεται να εχουμε ιντερνετ χωρις αυτο να ειναι συνδεδεμενο με εναν αριθμο τηλεφωνου. 

Οποτε αν αυτη ειναι η μοναδικη σου προσβαση στο διαδικτυο...  φροντισε πριν την φορητοτητα να εχεις εξασφαλισει εναλλακτικη προσβαση.

----------


## almounia

Παίζει ποτέ περίπτωση να μπορούμε να κάνουμε φορητότητα αριθμού ΚΙΝΗΤΗΣ σε κάποια εταιρία πλην των τριών μεγάλων του καρτέλ;

----------


## griniaris

> Παίζει ποτέ περίπτωση να μπορούμε να κάνουμε φορητότητα αριθμού ΚΙΝΗΤΗΣ σε κάποια εταιρία πλην των τριών μεγάλων του καρτέλ;


Αν βρεις παροχο που να δινει τετοιες υπηρεσιες...  τοτε σαφως και γινεται.  Οπως ηταν παλιοτερη η CYTA ( μεσω vodafone) .

----------


## almounia

Οπότε προϋποθέτει να υπάρξει νέο μέλος στο καρτέλ. Νέα εταιρία κινητής τηλεφωνίας ε;
Μάλιστα.
Θα μπορούσε να επιτρέπεται η φορητότητα από αριθμό π.χ. vodafone σε yuboto και να λειτουργεί πλέον ο αριθμός κινητής ως ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΣ.
Αυτό γιατί να μην γίνεται;

----------


## dimangelid

> Οπότε προϋποθέτει να υπάρξει νέο μέλος στο καρτέλ. Νέα εταιρία κινητής τηλεφωνίας ε;
> Μάλιστα.
> Θα μπορούσε να επιτρέπεται η φορητότητα από αριθμό π.χ. vodafone σε yuboto και να λειτουργεί πλέον ο αριθμός κινητής ως ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΣ.
> Αυτό γιατί να μην γίνεται;


Προφανώς για να μην σπάσει το καρτέλ... Τεχνικά μια χαρά γίνεται.

Αν επιτραπεί, έχουν να φύγουν πολλά νούμερα από το καρτέλ.

----------


## almounia

Πω ρε φίλε, τι λες τώρα, δηλαδή γίνεται πανεύκολα αλλά θέλουν να μας κρατάνε φυλακισμένους ώστε να πληρώνουμε €10άρικα κάθε 60 μέρες για κάθε αριθμό μας (για να τον κρατήσουμε).
Απίστευτο. Γίνεται τεχνικά αλλά δεν το επιτρέπουν; Η ΕΕΤΤ τι κάνει;; ΑΥΤΑ θα έπρεπε να κοιτάξει και να διορθώσει. Είμαστε η Κολομβία των Βαλκανίων.
Η YUBOTO η omnivoice και οι άλλοι πάροχοι γιατί δεν διεκδικούν να δέχονται αριθμούς κινητής (69....) μέσω φορητότητας;;

----------


## astbox

Νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να χαλαρώσουμε λίγο, δεν υπάρχει κάποια μυστική σπέκουλα, υπάρχουν κανόνες για να μην κυριαρχήσει το μπάχαλο.

https://www.eett.gr/opencms/export/s...260-B-2007.pdf




> 1. Οι αριθμοί κινητής τηλεφωνίας χρησιμοποιούνται
> για την παροχή υπηρεσιών κινητής τηλεφωνίας από
> Παρόχους Κινητής Τηλεφωνίας καθώς και από Εικονι−
> κούς Παρόχους Κινητής Τηλεφωνίας.


επειδή γίνεται δεν σημαίνει ότι επιτρέπεται.

----------


## 8anos

> Πω ρε φίλε, τι λες τώρα, δηλαδή γίνεται πανεύκολα αλλά θέλουν να μας κρατάνε φυλακισμένους ώστε να πληρώνουμε €10άρικα κάθε 60 μέρες για κάθε αριθμό μας (για να τον κρατήσουμε).
> Απίστευτο. Γίνεται τεχνικά αλλά δεν το επιτρέπουν; Η ΕΕΤΤ τι κάνει;; ΑΥΤΑ θα έπρεπε να κοιτάξει και να διορθώσει. Είμαστε η Κολομβία των Βαλκανίων.
> Η YUBOTO η omnivoice και οι άλλοι πάροχοι γιατί δεν διεκδικούν να δέχονται αριθμούς κινητής (69....) μέσω φορητότητας;;


μα το πρόβλημα ειναι που θα βρισκεις ιντερνετ για να εχεις τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις.
Νουμερο παίρνεις και σήμερα, σταθερό που το εχεις μαζί σου παντού, αλλα τι να το κανεις χωρις σύνδεση στο ιντερνετ; και αντε στο σπιτι ή στο γραφείο είναι εντάξει, εν κίνησή ποιος θα σου δώσει;

- - - Updated - - -

ψάχνοντας είδα και αυτό https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...lecom-sim-card

----------


## almounia

Νομίζω μπορούμε να πολεμήσουμε το καρτέλ με σταθερούς sip αριθμούς (αριθμούς σταθερής τηλεφωνίας) που θα λειτουργούν σε κινητά που θα έχουν ΞΕΝΕΣ e-sim (για να έχουμε δυνατότητα internet/data ώστε να λειτουργεί ο sip αριθμός).
Γιατί δεν το κάνουμε όλοι αυτό; Θα μετατρέπαμε τους σταθερούς αριθμούς σε κινητούς, παρακάμπτοντας το καρτέλ των 3 εταιριών.

----------


## likos_de

> Νομίζω μπορούμε να πολεμήσουμε το καρτέλ με σταθερούς sip αριθμούς (αριθμούς σταθερής τηλεφωνίας) που θα λειτουργούν σε κινητά που θα έχουν ΞΕΝΕΣ e-sim (για να έχουμε δυνατότητα internet/data ώστε να λειτουργεί ο sip αριθμός).
> Γιατί δεν το κάνουμε όλοι αυτό; Θα μετατρέπαμε τους σταθερούς αριθμούς σε κινητούς, παρακάμπτοντας το καρτέλ των 3 εταιριών.


Ξέρεις όμως καμία ξένη κάρτα sim που θα δουλεύει για πάντα και θα έχει καλύτερες τιμές από ότι οι εγχώριες?

----------


## sdikr

> Νομίζω μπορούμε να πολεμήσουμε το καρτέλ με σταθερούς sip αριθμούς (αριθμούς σταθερής τηλεφωνίας) που θα λειτουργούν σε κινητά που θα έχουν ΞΕΝΕΣ e-sim (για να έχουμε δυνατότητα internet/data ώστε να λειτουργεί ο sip αριθμός).
> Γιατί δεν το κάνουμε όλοι αυτό; Θα μετατρέπαμε τους σταθερούς αριθμούς σε κινητούς, παρακάμπτοντας το καρτέλ των 3 εταιριών.


Τι καλά που θα ήταν,  έλα όμως που και μετά απο κάποιο διάστημα που θα είσαι σε roaming αρχίζουν οι χρεώσεις και φυσικά και εκείνες θέλουν να βάζεις χρήματα για να κρατάς ενεργό το νούμερο, μπορεί όχι ανα 2 μήνες.




> Ξέρεις όμως καμία ξένη κάρτα sim που θα δουλεύει για πάντα και θα έχει καλύτερες τιμές από ότι οι εγχώριες?




Της Heaven telecom

----------


## BlueChris

Και μετά θα βγει το καρτέλ και εν μια νυκτί θα πει "τέλος το sip μέσω του δικτύου μας γιατί έτσι γουστάρουμε"

----------


## sdikr

> Και μετά θα βγει το καρτέλ και εν μια νυκτί θα πει "τέλος το sip μέσω του δικτύου μας γιατί έτσι γουστάρουμε"


Και αυτό, μάλιστα το κάνουν και κάποιες κάρτες sim του εξωτερικού
https://prepaid-data-sim-card.fandom.../Voice_over_IP

----------


## jkoukos

> Πω ρε φίλε, τι λες τώρα, δηλαδή γίνεται πανεύκολα αλλά θέλουν να μας κρατάνε φυλακισμένους ώστε να πληρώνουμε €10άρικα κάθε 60 μέρες για κάθε αριθμό μας (για να τον κρατήσουμε).
> Απίστευτο. Γίνεται τεχνικά αλλά δεν το επιτρέπουν; Η ΕΕΤΤ τι κάνει;; ΑΥΤΑ θα έπρεπε να κοιτάξει και να διορθώσει. Είμαστε η Κολομβία των Βαλκανίων.
> Η YUBOTO η omnivoice και οι άλλοι πάροχοι γιατί δεν διεκδικούν να δέχονται αριθμούς κινητής (69....) μέσω φορητότητας;;


Εφικτό είναι, αλλά εκτός από 2-3 χώρες στον κόσμο και για συγκεκριμένους λόγους, δεν συμβαίνει σε καμία άλλη αυτού του πλανήτη. Επειδή έχει αναφερθεί πάλι, διάβασε από εδώ και τα επόμενα 10-15 μηνύματα.

----------


## Free_willie

Έχει κανείς εμπειρία απο την yuboto; ειναι αξιοπιστη; υπάρχουν φθηνότερες και καλύτερες για voip τηλεφωνία;

----------


## thourios

Αξιόπιστη ως προς την επικοινωνία αλλά αυτό.που έκανε με τις τρελές αυξήσεις την κάνει αφερέγγυα

----------


## Free_willie

> Αξιόπιστη ως προς την επικοινωνία αλλά αυτό.που έκανε με τις τρελές αυξήσεις την κάνει αφερέγγυα


Ευχαριστώ, μόλις διαβασα και το post για τη modulus που απο οτι κατάλαβα είναι καλύτερη εναλλακτική και μπορεί και φθηνότερη. απο τις δυο ποια θα συστήνατε (ειμαι σχεδον ασχετος); 

κοιταω για αριθμο αρχικα και μετα μπορεί ηχογραφηση κλήσεων και voicemail2email.

----------


## griniaris

> κοιταω για αριθμο αρχικα και μετα μπορεί ηχογραφηση κλήσεων και voicemail2email.


Αυτα μπορει να στα κανει το τηλ κεντρο σου , ανεξαρτητα απο ποιο παροχο εχεις.

----------


## almounia

Χαίρετε,
Εξηγήστε μου λίγο κάτι.
Σενάριο:

-Έχω μια android συσκευή.
-Εγκαθιστώ το zoiper ή κάποιον sip client τέλος πάντων σε αυτή τη συσκευή.
-Δηλώνω στην εφαρμογή zoiper έναν αριθμό σταθερό π.χ. 210-ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ ή 2310-ΧΧΧΧΧΧ (μπορεί να είναι από φορητότητα από συμβατικό επίγειο δίκτυο, ή αριθμός εταιρίας όπως omnivoice, yuboto κλπ.) που τον κουβαλάω πλέον ΠΑΝΤΟΥ στο κινητό μου, εν κινήσει, μαζί μου, παγκοσμίως με κόστος "διατήρησης του αριθμού" πολύ μικρό μπορεί και ~€10/έτος (το οποίο επιβάλλει η voip εταιρία). Essentially έχω μετατρέψει ένα αριθμό σταθερού τηλεφώνου σε έναν αριθμό που μπορώ να κουβαλώ παντού μαζί μου στην android συσκευή μου (είναι σαν να είναι πλέον αριθμός "κινητός")
-Για την παροχή data στο κινητό μου βάζω μια e-sim που θα λειτουργεί εντός (αλλά και εκτός) Ελλάδας σε καθεστώς roaming εντός Ελλάδας, δείτε εδώ: https://esimdb.com/greece (υπάρχουν πακέτα πολύ φθηνά και μεγάλης διάρκειας, μελετήστε τη λίστα)

ΓΙΑΤΙ δεν θα λειτουργεί όλο αυτό; Μπορείτε να μου πείτε;

----------


## 8anos

Η προσφορά του 1 ευρώ είναι μόνο για την πρώτη παραγγελία. Μετά το κόστος είναι 8 ευρώ οι 30 μέρες.

----------


## almounia

Υπάρχουν όμως και άλλες προσφορές esim



€78 για 12 μήνες (2GB/μήνα), που ισοδυναμεί με περίπου 6.5 ευρώ το μήνα για "ξενόφερτα data" (data από πάροχο εκτός Ελλάδος μέσω esim).

Σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα είχαμε "φορητό" αριθμό (δηλαδή τον σταθερό αριθμό τύπου 210-χχχχχ που θα λειτουργούσε μέσα στον sip client του κινητού μας και θα τον κουβαλάγαμε παντού μαζί μας ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΩΣ) με απεριόριστες δωρεάν εισερχόμενες κλήσεις, δυνατότητα εξερχόμενων κλήσεων με καταβολή τους κόστους ΜΟΝΟ για πραγματική χρήση που κάνουμε (όχι πάγια, χρόνος ομιλίας ανά λεπτό ή δευτερόλεπτο όχι τρίλεπτα κλπ.) και δεν δίνουμε φράγκο στις εγχώριες εταιρίες ΟΥΤΕ για ομιλία ΟΥΤΕ για data, αλλά δίνουμε ένα μικρό ποσό για data στον esim πάροχο του εξωτερικού. 

Δεν χτυπιέται έτσι το καρτέλ; Υπάρχει κάτι που μου διαφεύγει;
Εμείς κάνουμε την δουλειά μας, και το εγχώριο καρτέλ δεν εισπράττει τίποτα.

----------


## BlueChris

Σε κανονική sim κάρτα, υπάρχει κάτι πιο φτηνό από αυτό?
https://www.simoptions.com/brand/thr...ayg-mbb-12gb/#

----------


## jkoukos

> ΓΙΑΤΙ δεν θα λειτουργεί όλο αυτό; Μπορείτε να μου πείτε;


Γιατί δεν λειτουργεί αυτό; Μια χαρά λειτουργεί, αν και παράτυπα.

Οι γεωγραφικοί αριθμοί σε VoIP παρόχους, μπορούν να δουλέψουν (και δουλεύουν) από οποιοδήποτε σημείο του πλανήτη, αρκεί να έχουμε πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο.

Ωστόσο υπάρχει διεθνής κανονισμός βάσει του οποίου απαγορεύεται η νομαδικότητα, δηλαδή χρήση γεωγραφικών αριθμών εκτός της χώρας για την οποία έχουν αδειοδοτηθεί. Επιτρέπεται μόνο με νούμερο που ανήκει στους προσωπικούς αριθμούς (σειρά 70xxxxxxxx).

Στην πραγματικότητα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα και σπανίως ελέγχεται και διακόπτεται η επικοινωνία. Τυπικά ωστόσο, απαγορεύεται.

----------


## thourios

Αν και νομίζω ότι έχουμε βγει εκτός θέματος γνωρίζει κάποιον που να έχει στην κατοχή του  αριθμό 70xxxxxxxx  ;

----------


## jap

Είχα μέχρι τότε που αποφάσισε η αγαπητή μας viva να Χπλασιάσει τις χρεώσεις. Είχα αριθμό του στυλ 700700χψ00 και τον χαρακτήρισαν εκ των υστέρων silver ή gold, δεν θυμάμαι. Το σημερινό κόστος 864 ή 1728 ευρώ το χρόνο, αντίστοιχα. Άχρηστο ήταν γιατί το έβλεπαν στην υπογραφή του email, δεν ήξεραν τι είναι και δεν το χρησιμοποιούσε ποτέ κανείς. Το κακό είναι που έχει αυξημένη χρέωση να το καλέσει κάποιος.

----------


## jkoukos

> Δεν χτυπιέται έτσι το καρτέλ; Υπάρχει κάτι που μου διαφεύγει;
> Εμείς κάνουμε την δουλειά μας, και το εγχώριο καρτέλ δεν εισπράττει τίποτα.


Εξαρτάται τη περίπτωση του καθενός και τι χρήση κάνει.

Για παράδειγμα βρίσκω την Frog της Cosmote που έχω, ιδανικότερη για μένα και χωρίς να ψάχνω διεθνή κάρτα.
Με 4,44€ έχω 2GB για 25 μέρες, συνολικά 66,60€ για 12 μήνες (15 φορτίσεις) και 30GB, με κόστος 2,22€/GB, δηλαδή οικονομικότερα από το παράδειγμα που αναφέρεις (3,25€/GB).

Η διαφορά είναι ότι μπορώ να την χρησιμοποιήσω μόνο στην ΕΕ, ενώ την δικιά σου παγκοσμίως. Αλλά αυτό είναι το δικό μου δεδομένο και αν θέλω να κάνω σπάνια χρήση εκτός ΕΕ, με συμφέρει να πάρω κάποια από την τοπική αγορά για περιορισμένηυ χρήση.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν και νομίζω ότι έχουμε βγει εκτός θέματος γνωρίζει κάποιον που να έχει στην κατοχή του  αριθμό 70xxxxxxxx  ;


Εκχώρηση νομαδικών αριθμών από το Εθνικό Σχέδιο Αριθμοδότησης

7003000xxx ΓΙΟΥΜΠΟΤΟ ΕΠΕ
700400xxxx VODAFONE-PANAFON
7005000xxx FEBO
7006000xxx BWS
700700xxxx VIVA ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΕΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ
700800xxxx VIVA ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΕΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ 

Παλαιότερα έδινε η Altec και η HOL.

- - - Updated - - -




> Το κακό είναι που έχει αυξημένη χρέωση να το καλέσει κάποιος.


Αστική μονάδα είναι η χρέωση για κλήσεις από τα άλλα δίκτυα. Εκτός αν η Viva προσθέτει δική της έξτρα χρέωση.

----------


## jap

> Αστική μονάδα είναι η χρέωση για κλήσεις από τα άλλα δίκτυα. Εκτός αν η Viva προσθέτει δική της έξτρα χρέωση.


Πάνε χρόνια, οπότε δεν κόβω τον λαιμό μου. Έχω την εντύπωση πως η χρέωση ήταν σαν να καλείς κινητό. Στον κατάλογο του ΟΤΕ (εδώ, σελίδα 15), βλέπω διαφορετικές χρεώσεις ανάλογα τον πάροχο, μάλιστα της yuboto είναι διπλάσιες από τους άλλους. Πολύ φτηνότερα από κινητό πάντως.

----------


## almounia

> Εξαρτάται τη περίπτωση του καθενός και τι χρήση κάνει.
> 
> Για παράδειγμα βρίσκω την Frog της Cosmote που έχω, ιδανικότερη για μένα και χωρίς να ψάχνω διεθνή κάρτα.
> Με 4,44€ έχω 2GB για 25 μέρες, συνολικά 66,60€ για 12 μήνες (15 φορτίσεις) και 30GB, με κόστος 2,22€/GB, δηλαδή οικονομικότερα από το παράδειγμα που αναφέρεις (3,25€/GB).


Απλά με το δικό μου παράδειγμα (sip client + esim) κάνω ΖΗΜΙΑ στις εγχώριες εταιρίες και δεν τους δίνω φράγκο. 
Έχει κι αυτό την αξία του, να τιμωρείς τον δυνάστη σου. Ενώ εσύ δίνεις λεφτά και επιδοτείς την frog / cosmote.

Από την άλλη έχεις το πλεονέκτημα ότι λειτουργείς πραγματικά με αληθινό αριθμό κινητής (69ΧΧΧΧΧ) που είναι σίγουρα σημαντικό και έχεις μάλλον καλύτερη ποιότητα κλήσεων.
Οπότε ναι τυπικά υπερέχει η λύση που προτείνεις εσύ σε σχέση με την δική μου.

Θα μπορούσες να μου στείλεις ένα link για αυτό το πρόγραμμα της frog; ευχαριστώ

Για να επανέλθω στο θέμα του thread που είναι η yuboto, θα ήθελα να πω ότι είμαι απογοητευμένος γιατί κι αυτοί αυξήσανε τις τιμές για την διατήρηση του αριθμού σου σε €36/έτος νομίζω, ενώ παλιά ήταν το 1/3 αυτής της τιμής.
Όλοι προσπαθούν να σε αρμέξουν. Αν κάνω φορητότητα τον αριθμό εκτός yuboto θα χάσω τα call credits που έχω στο account μου; (καμιά €100 ευρώ από διάφορα bonus ανανέωσης που είχα κερδίσει) ;

----------


## jkoukos

> Πάνε χρόνια, οπότε δεν κόβω τον λαιμό μου. Έχω την εντύπωση πως η χρέωση ήταν σαν να καλείς κινητό. Στον κατάλογο του ΟΤΕ (εδώ, σελίδα 15), βλέπω διαφορετικές χρεώσεις ανάλογα τον πάροχο, μάλιστα της yuboto είναι διπλάσιες από τους άλλους. Πολύ φτηνότερα από κινητό πάντως.


Τον ίδιο τιμοκατάλογο βλέπω κι εγώ, με τις κλήσεις στους 4 παρόχους που αναφέρει να είναι σε όλους 0,18€/λεπτό τελική τιμή, όσο είναι και η αστική χρέωση.

Ώπα, κάτσε! Ο δικός σου τιμοκατάλογος είναι του 2018, ενώ εγώ βλέπω τον ισχύοντα σήμερα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Έχει κι αυτό την αξία του, να τιμωρείς τον δυνάστη σου. Ενώ εσύ δίνεις λεφτά και επιδοτείς την frog / cosmote.


Μ' ενδιαφέρει αποκλειστικά η τσέπη μου. Δεν θεωρώ κανέναν δυνάστη, εφόσον μ' εξυπηρετεί σε αυτό που θέλω.

Το πρόγραμμα στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα δεν το βρίσκω για κάποιον λόγο, παρόλο που υπάρχει στον τιμοκατάλογο και είναι διαθέσιμο στην εφαρμογή.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 216888

----------


## sdikr

> Απλά με το δικό μου παράδειγμα (sip client + esim) κάνω ΖΗΜΙΑ στις εγχώριες εταιρίες και δεν τους δίνω φράγκο. 
> Έχει κι αυτό την αξία του, να τιμωρείς τον δυνάστη σου. Ενώ εσύ δίνεις λεφτά και επιδοτείς την frog / cosmote.
> 
> Από την άλλη έχεις το πλεονέκτημα ότι λειτουργείς πραγματικά με αληθινό αριθμό κινητής (69ΧΧΧΧΧ) που είναι σίγουρα σημαντικό και έχεις μάλλον καλύτερη ποιότητα κλήσεων.
> Οπότε ναι τυπικά υπερέχει η λύση που προτείνεις εσύ σε σχέση με την δική μου.
> 
> Θα μπορούσες να μου στείλεις ένα link για αυτό το πρόγραμμα της frog; ευχαριστώ
> 
> Για να επανέλθω στο θέμα του thread που είναι η yuboto, θα ήθελα να πω ότι είμαι απογοητευμένος γιατί κι αυτοί αυξήσανε τις τιμές για την διατήρηση του αριθμού σου σε €36/έτος νομίζω, ενώ παλιά ήταν το 1/3 αυτής της τιμής.
> Όλοι προσπαθούν να σε αρμέξουν. Αν κάνω φορητότητα τον αριθμό εκτός yuboto θα χάσω τα call credits που έχω στο account μου; (καμιά €100 ευρώ από διάφορα bonus ανανέωσης που είχα κερδίσει) ;


Και όμως τους δίνεις, τα παίρνουν μέσω roaming απο τον πάροχο που σου παρέχει την esim

----------


## BlueChris

Με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα αυτό το πρόγραμμα της frog.

Edit: Στο site της frog το πιο φτηνό data κάνει 8.5€, που το βρήκες αυτό που λες?

----------


## jkoukos

Το ανέφερα παραπάνω.

----------


## almounia

> Και όμως τους δίνεις, τα παίρνουν μέσω roaming απο τον πάροχο που σου παρέχει την esim


Ελαχιστοποιώ αυτά που τους δίνω στο λιγότερο δυνατό.
Τα links για το φθηνό πρόγραμμα της frog δεν λειτουργούν.

----------


## jkoukos

Σε μένα ανοίγουν κανονικά, οπότε βάζω screenshoots.

----------


## almounia

Σε ευχαριστώ, ενδιαφέρον, ας επανέλθουμε στην yuboto τώρα
Υπάρχει κάποιος σχεδιασμός να βγάλουν unlimited ομιλίας πακέτα;

----------


## almounia

1. Παιδιά να ρωτήσω, η υπηρεσία ηχογράφησης κλήσεων με €12/έτος λειτουργεί στην yuboto για απλούς σταθερούς αριθμούς χωρίς PBX κέντρο;
2. Το έχει κανένας να μας πει αν γίνεται σωστά η ηχογράφηση;
3. Υπάρχει και free PBX αντί αυτού που πληρώνεις στην yuboto;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## dsluser1

3. Υπάρχει το freepbx και raspbx

----------


## almounia

Δηλαδή με αυτά μπορείς να έχεις υπηρεσίες που στη yuboto της πληρώνεις; Ποιο από τα δύο προτείνεις; Ευχαριστώ

----------


## dimangelid

Έχω βάλει στον Asterisk μου nagios και από σήμερα τα ξημερώματα στις 02:35 ανά μια ώρα μου στέλνει ειδοποίηση ότι πέφτει και ξανασηκώνεται το trunk της yuboto.

Έχει παρατηρήσει κανένας άλλος το ίδιο ή το κάνει μόνο σε εμένα;

Μου στέλνει μόνο για την yuboto, για τους άλλους παρόχους που έχω (modulus,omnivoice,intertelecom, callcentric) είναι όλα οκ

----------


## griniaris

Αν εχεις βαλει στο trunk στο πεδιο Expiration time for registrations in seconds , 3600 sec  τοτε λογικο ειναι να σου το δειχνει.

----------


## dimangelid

> Αν εχεις βαλει στο trunk στο πεδιο Expiration time for registrations in seconds , 3600 sec  τοτε λογικο ειναι να σου το δειχνει.


Οι ρυθμίσεις του trunk είναι οι παρακάτω:

username=XXXX

type=peer

secret=YYYY

nat=yes

insecure=port,invite

host=213.144.173.77

fromuser=XXXX

fromdomain=213.144.173.77

disallow=all

context=from-trunk

allow=alaw&ulaw

qualify=yes

qualifyfreq=60

Το μοναδικό σημείο που αναφέρεται το registration maximum expiry είναι στα Asterisk SIP Settings του Freepbx και έχει τις ρυθμίσεις που φαίνονται στο screenshot.

Το nagios μου, ξεκίνησε να χτυπάει ξαφνικά για αυτό το θέμα, μόνο για το trunk της Yuboto, χωρίς να έχω αλλάξει τίποτα είτε στο freepbx, είτε στο δίκτυό μου...

- - - Updated - - -




> Οι ρυθμίσεις του trunk είναι οι παρακάτω:
> 
> username=XXXX
> 
> type=peer
> 
> secret=YYYY
> 
> nat=yes
> ...


Επίσης δεν έχω καμία αποσύνδεση από το internet, καμία επανεκκίνηση σε router, modem, switch κλπ ώστε να την έχει ακούσει ο Asterisk

----------


## griniaris

Αλλαξε στο "Expiration time"  και βαλε απο 3600 που ειναι  πχ 1800 .

Αν σου αλλαξουν και οι ειδοποιησεις και ερχονατι καθε μιση ωρα , τοτε αυτο ειναι. 

Δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα προβλημα αυτο το οτι σου ερχεται ειδοποιηση.

----------


## dimangelid

> Αλλαξε στο "Expiration time"  και βαλε απο 3600 που ειναι  πχ 1800 .
> 
> Αν σου αλλαξουν και οι ειδοποιησεις και ερχονατι καθε μιση ωρα , τοτε αυτο ειναι. 
> 
> Δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα προβλημα αυτο το οτι σου ερχεται ειδοποιηση.


Έκανα restart τον Asterisk και έστρωσε.

----------


## okypous

Με ποιο τρόπο μπορώ να μεταφέρω το νούμερο που έχω ηδη από  τη yuboto 210.... στη wind; Απο τη wind μου είπαν ότι δε γίνεται

----------


## thourios

Μάλλον αυτός που σου το είπε είναι άσχετος.
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/EETT/FAQS/Number/

Αν ψάξεις θα βρεις και την αίτηση που πρέπει να κάνεις προς την Wind. Πιθανόν όμως να έχει πολλά τέλη η διαδικασία και να μην σε συμφέρει.

----------


## astbox

Τι ακριβώς ζήτησες; Αν ζήτησες νέα γραμμή και μεταφορά του αριθμού λογικά γίνεται. Αν ζήτησες να μεταφερθεί σε υπάρχουσα οικιακή όντως μάλλον δεν γίνεται αλλά για τεχνικούς λόγους. Αν ζήτησες να μεταφερθεί σε υπάρχουσα εταιρική, μπορεί να γίνεται ή να χρειάζεται να αναβαθμίσεις την γραμμή σου ώστε να σου φέρουν εξοπλισμό που να μπορεί να παραδώσει 2ο αριθμό.

----------


## okypous

> Τι ακριβώς ζήτησες; Αν ζήτησες νέα γραμμή και μεταφορά του αριθμού λογικά γίνεται. Αν ζήτησες να μεταφερθεί σε υπάρχουσα οικιακή όντως μάλλον δεν γίνεται αλλά για τεχνικούς λόγους. Αν ζήτησες να μεταφερθεί σε υπάρχουσα εταιρική, μπορεί να γίνεται ή να χρειάζεται να αναβαθμίσεις την γραμμή σου ώστε να σου φέρουν εξοπλισμό που να μπορεί να παραδώσει 2ο αριθμό.


Νέα γραμμή ζήτησα και μεταφορά του αριθμού. Δύο διαφορετικοί υπάλληλοι εξυπηρέτησης της wind (αφού κάποιον ρώτησαν) μου είπαν ότι δε γίνεται. Βέβαια δε είμαι σίγουρος ότι ξέρουν τι είναι voip

----------


## 8anos

> Νέα γραμμή ζήτησα και μεταφορά του αριθμού. Δύο διαφορετικοί υπάλληλοι εξυπηρέτησης της wind (αφού κάποιον ρώτησαν) μου είπαν ότι δε γίνεται. Βέβαια δε είμαι σίγουρος ότι ξέρουν τι είναι voip


υπάρχει ήδη γραμμή στον χώρο έστω και ανενεργή;
Πριν *πολλά χρόνια* σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση, σε χώρο που ποτε πριν δεν ειχε τηλέφωνο και ιντερνετ, έπρεπε πρώτα να βάλω ΟΤΕ και μετά να τον κόψω και να μεταφέρω τον αριθμό σε εναλλακτικό.

----------


## BlueChris

> υπάρχει ήδη γραμμή στον χώρο έστω και ανενεργή;
> Πριν *πολλά χρόνια* σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση, σε χώρο που ποτε πριν δεν ειχε τηλέφωνο και ιντερνετ, έπρεπε πρώτα να βάλω ΟΤΕ και μετά να τον κόψω και να μεταφέρω τον αριθμό σε εναλλακτικό.


Τώρα είμαι αδιαβαστος και εγώ εδώ. Πριν χρόνια, έκοψα τα πάντα σπίτι και μετέφερα τον αριθμό μου στη modulus γιατί έχω ίντερνετ από το πατρικό μου με link στα 300 μέτρα. 
Δηλαδή τώρα αν θέλω πάλι γραμμή στο σπίτι και τον αριθμό μου, δεν θα γίνει με μεταφορά από τη modulus? Μου φαίνεται λίγο κουφό.

----------


## BillyVan

Θεωρητικα γινεται.

Απλα προυποθετει την κατασκευη νεας γραμμης στο χωρο.

Αν υπαρχει διαθεσιμο δικτυο νομιζω ειναι ευκολο.

Εχω περίπτωση ομως απο πιταρισμενο καφαο να μην υπαρχει ζευγαρι χαλκου οποτε παπαλα.

----------


## astbox

> Νέα γραμμή ζήτησα και μεταφορά του αριθμού. Δύο διαφορετικοί υπάλληλοι εξυπηρέτησης της wind (αφού κάποιον ρώτησαν) μου είπαν ότι δε γίνεται. Βέβαια δε είμαι σίγουρος ότι ξέρουν τι είναι voip


Μου ακούγεται υπερβολικά ακραίο. Ίσως αν το ζητούσες εγγράφως που εξηγείς ακριβώς που είναι ο αριθμός και τι θες να κάνεις. Αν όντως δεν το κάνουν θα είναι καθαρά λόγο κάποιου ηλίθιου συστήματος που θα έχουν στο billing, τεχνικά είναι εφικτό αλλά αυτό είναι το τελευταίο πράγμα που σαι ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## puntomania

την φορητότητα την κάνεις στον οτε (γιατι αυτός εχει τον χαλκό) και μετά πας όπου θες.

----------


## BillyVan

> την φορητότητα την κάνεις στον οτε (γιατι αυτός εχει τον χαλκό) και μετά πας όπου θες.


Την κανεις στον παροχο που θελεις να πας.

Εκεινος αναλαμβανει τα υπολοιπα..

Τωρα εδω υπάρχει μια λεπτομερεια με τον χαλκο.

Νομιζω οτι η wind θα ζητησει κατασκευη γραμμης για νεο πελατη και στη συνεχεια αφου την παραδοσει ο οτε προχωραει.

----------


## BlueChris

Υπήρχε γραμμή όμως στη δικιά μου περίπτωση μέχρι το καφαο και συνεχίζει να υπάρχει καλωδιακά αλλά ασύνδετη.

----------


## puntomania

> Την κανεις στον παροχο που θελεις να πας.
> 
> Εκεινος αναλαμβανει τα υπολοιπα..
> 
> Τωρα εδω υπάρχει μια λεπτομερεια με τον χαλκο.
> 
> Νομιζω οτι η wind θα ζητησει κατασκευη γραμμης για νεο πελατη και στη συνεχεια αφου την παραδοσει ο οτε προχωραει.



αν πας κατευθείαν στον οτε... τελειώνεις πιο γρήγορα όμως  :Wink:

----------


## georgep138

> την φορητότητα την κάνεις στον οτε (γιατι αυτός εχει τον χαλκό) και μετά πας όπου θες.


Δηλαδή η Wind και οι άλλοι εναλλακτικοί, δεν μπορούν να δημιουργήσουν *νέους* πελάτες 
(οι οποίοι θέλουν να πάρουν για πρώτη φορά τηλέφωνο ή internet) ?

----------


## netblues

φυσικα και μπορουν.

Απλα η διαδικασία ειναι σπανια και οι τηλεφωνητες ασχετοι.
Ειναι σαν να ζητας .μετακομιση και φορητοτητα μαζι.
Θα ζητήσουν και κατασκευή νεου βροχου, στη διεύθυνση και θα του περασουν τον αριθμό με φορητότητα
Ξαναπροσπάθησε

----------


## okypous

Γραμμή υπήρχε παλιότερα. Τα τελευταία 6 χρόνια την έχω κόψει. 
Έστειλα email στη wind και περιμένω να βγάλω άκρη...

----------


## jap

Όλα γίνονται, αρκεί να θέλει ο πάροχος και να μπορεί να ασχοληθεί. Τότε με το περίφημο test drive της netone, το έβαλα σε 2η γραμμή με νέα αριθμοδότηση, κι όταν αποφάσισα να το κρατήσω μετέφερα το νούμερο καταργώντας τη γραμμή αρχικά ως δεύτερο και στη συνέχεια καταργήσαμε το πρώτο της νέας αριθμοδότησης. Αν μιλάγαμε για Wind, Cosmote, Vodafone, πιθανότατα να έλεγαν πως δεν γίνεται όλη αυτή η φάση.

Αλλά όντως, όπως ανέφερε κι ο astbox, η δική σου είναι απλή περίπτωση φορητότητας, καταργείται η μία γραμμή, ενεργοποιείται άλλη, δεν θα έπρεπε να έχουν κολλήσει έτσι άσχημα. Τα όσα αναφέρθηκαν περί να πας τη γραμμή στον ΟΤΕ πρώτα δεν έχουν βάση, μη χάσεις το χρόνο σου.

----------


## astbox

> Όλα γίνονται, αρκεί να θέλει ο πάροχος και να μπορεί να ασχοληθεί. Τότε με το περίφημο test drive της netone, το έβαλα σε 2η γραμμή με νέα αριθμοδότηση, κι όταν αποφάσισα να το κρατήσω μετέφερα το νούμερο καταργώντας τη γραμμή αρχικά ως δεύτερο και στη συνέχεια καταργήσαμε το πρώτο της νέας αριθμοδότησης. Αν μιλάγαμε για Wind, Cosmote, Vodafone, πιθανότατα να έλεγαν πως δεν γίνεται όλη αυτή η φάση.
> 
> Αλλά όντως, όπως ανέφερε κι ο astbox, η δική σου είναι απλή περίπτωση φορητότητας, καταργείται η μία γραμμή, ενεργοποιείται άλλη, δεν θα έπρεπε να έχουν κολλήσει έτσι άσχημα. Τα όσα αναφέρθηκαν περί να πας τη γραμμή στον ΟΤΕ πρώτα δεν έχουν βάση, μη χάσεις το χρόνο σου.



Ποτέ μη λες ποτέ. Αν δεν έχουν φροντίσει να υπάρχει η κατάλληλη διαδικασία εσωτερικά μπορεί να μην τον δεχθούν για αυτό το λόγο μόν. Οπότε ο μόνος τρόπος είναι να πάρει σύνδεση από κάποιον που έχει προβλέψει, να σπάσει το συμβόλαιο και να πάει στη wind, που γενικά θα έχει πολύ πλάκα σαν διαδικασία.  :Razz:

----------


## jap

> Ποτέ μη λες ποτέ. Αν δεν έχουν φροντίσει *να υπάρχει η κατάλληλη διαδικασία εσωτερικά* μπορεί να μην τον δεχθούν για αυτό το λόγο μόν. Οπότε ο μόνος τρόπος είναι να πάρει σύνδεση από κάποιον που έχει προβλέψει, να σπάσει το συμβόλαιο και να πάει στη wind, που γενικά θα έχει πολύ πλάκα σαν διαδικασία.


Αυτό ακριβώς εννοούσα με το να μπορεί να ασχοληθεί.

----------


## okypous

Και ακόμα περιμένω απάντηση από wind...

----------


## puntomania

> Και ακόμα περιμένω απάντηση από wind...


...ε ναι αλλά δεν μπλέκεις με τον οτε  :Wink:

----------


## kosath

Καλημέρα,

Η yuboto έχει μεγάλο ping - περίπου 85ms από μισθωμένο κύκλωμα vodafone! Η intertelecom είναι στα 14ms.

Έχει κανείς το ίδιο θέμα; Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι περνάει από Ιταλία (?) πλέον...

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## dimangelid

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> Η yuboto έχει μεγάλο ping - περίπου 85ms από μισθωμένο κύκλωμα vodafone! Η intertelecom είναι στα 14ms.
> 
> Έχει κανείς το ίδιο θέμα; Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι περνάει από Ιταλία (?) πλέον...
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!


Κάνε ένα traceroute ή MTR να δούμε από που σε πάει.

----------


## kosath

```
Tracing route to sip.yuboto.com [213.144.173.77]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     4 ms     3 ms     2 ms  AC51U.lan [192.168.51.1]
  2     6 ms     5 ms     5 ms  192.168.0.1
  3     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  4    28 ms    34 ms    25 ms  10.24.7.1
  5    20 ms    18 ms    19 ms  79.128.0.8
  6    31 ms    19 ms    24 ms  79.128.0.1
  7    33 ms    22 ms    21 ms  79.128.249.32
  8    25 ms    19 ms    28 ms  62.75.3.117
  9    66 ms    60 ms    65 ms  62.75.6.102
 10    67 ms    67 ms    70 ms  ldn-b3-link.ip.twelve99.net [80.239.128.168]
 11   116 ms    69 ms    74 ms  ldn-bb1-link.ip.twelve99.net [62.115.120.74]
 12    81 ms    70 ms    64 ms  adm-bb3-link.ip.twelve99.net [213.155.136.99]
 13    67 ms    74 ms    67 ms  adm-b1-link.ip.twelve99.net [62.115.136.195]
 14   189 ms    92 ms    71 ms  telecomitalia-ic327065-adm-b1.ip.twelve99-cust.net [62.115.9.33]
 15   211 ms   263 ms   142 ms  ae4.atene6.ate.seabone.net [93.186.129.119]
 16   245 ms   305 ms   203 ms  195.22.193.21
 17     *      153 ms   202 ms  213.144.173.118
 18   191 ms   113 ms   194 ms  213.144.173.77
```

Από το σπίτι μεν (Cosmote 5G), ο γύρος της Ευρώπης δε...

----------


## dimangelid

> ```
> Tracing route to sip.yuboto.com [213.144.173.77]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
>   1     4 ms     3 ms     2 ms  AC51U.lan [192.168.51.1]
>   2     6 ms     5 ms     5 ms  192.168.0.1
>   3     *        *        *     Request timed out.
>   4    28 ms    34 ms    25 ms  10.24.7.1
>   5    20 ms    18 ms    19 ms  79.128.0.8
> ...


Τι φάση!!! Ακριβώς τα ίδια και σε εμένα με OTE VDSL. Φαίνεται από το τέταρτο HOP από το τέλος ότι ο server τους είναι στην Seabone στην Αθήνα, αλλά κάνει τον γύρο της Ευρώπης για να φτάσει εκεί...

Πάρε ένα mtr από εμένα.

Πάρτους ένα τηλέφωνο αν και δεν νομίζω να εξαρτάται από αυτούς να το φτιάξουν.

----------


## astbox

Κανείς με πρόβλημα;

----------


## BlueChris

> Κανείς με πρόβλημα;


Callingcredit και modulus οκ εδώ.

----------


## astbox

Ναι false alarm, δεν είχε βάλει λεφτά ο παιχταρας.

----------


## kosath

> Πάρτους ένα τηλέφωνο αν και δεν νομίζω να εξαρτάται από αυτούς να το φτιάξουν.


Τους έστειλα email για το εταιρικό αλλά λένε ότι όλα φυσιολογικά (είναι καθαρά θέμα δρομολόγησης του παρόχου (αλλά όλων?)). Ευτυχώς τέλος του μήνα τελειώνει το έτος και θα παίξει φορητότητα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Κανείς με πρόβλημα;


Έκανε μια διακοπή το πρωί πάλι...

----------

